# Wii U Thread of WHERE THE HELL IS METROID



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



Deathbringerpt said:


> Slightly controversial? There's a palpable tear in the WW community, half the fanbase thinks the artstyle never needed a overhaul in the first place.  This was the game everybody kept saying was visually "timeless".



Visually, it _is_ timeless. Nintendo just made it better, minus the excessive amount of bloom. Also, new gameplay mechanics and general overhauls to the game are good. Most HD remakes don't even have textures redone, they just get a resolution boost and are repackaged for $40. I guess the price reflects the amount of effort put into it, since most HD remakes are $40 and come with 2 or 3 games, but Windwaker HD is just a gem.


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2013)

the artstyle never really needed an overhaul tbh but who's complaining about the visual upgrade?

You can't deny it looks better in HD.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Visually, it _is_ timeless. Nintendo just made it better



Well, that's the part where the gap originates. Not even counting bloom. Either it's timeless, thus not broken in any way or it wasn't and it could be improved. 

I don't think WW was perfect or anything but I kinda like the old graphics better. HD is just too god damn shiny.



> Also, new gameplay mechanics and general overhauls to the game are good.



Yeah, in a way. Some of them were only there to help holding poor little player's hand, though.



Death-kun said:


> Most HD remakes don't even have textures redone, they just get a resolution boost and are repackaged for $40. I guess the price reflects the amount of effort put into it, since most HD remakes are $40 and come with 2 or 3 games, but Windwaker HD is just a gem.



Well, that's exactly it. HD remasters come in collection form and can give you 2 to 4 games with certain fixes and additions here and there. WW also had plenty additions but you're essentially paying the same for one game for the same price as those collections. If it's worth the price, that's up to the individual but I'm not seeing the added changes to justify the price it did since some of those changes were mostly divisive. Plus, framerate drops where they never existed before. WWHD was made in 6 months and it shows. Remember when everyone wanted added dungeons and items, really convinced it was going to happen?

Not saying that WWHD isn't worth it but I wouldn't say it's the HD treatment every should strive for. I give that to the God of War HD collection, Ico/SotC HD, Okami HD or Ocarina of Time 3D (Minus the censuring the darker/horror sections).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2013)

What framerate drops?


----------



## creative (Nov 17, 2013)

my one true bitch fit about windwaker is that I'm still not satisfied with link's nubby little arms. I've grown to like the art style but I still wish lil' link was just abit different.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2013)

> Windwaker HD is what every HD remake should strive to be, Sony could take some lessons from Nintendo in that department.
> 
> Mario 3D World is turning out to be a Galaxy-tier game with everyone's favorite stuff from the 2D and 3D games combined, so it's poised to be a system seller for the rest of the system's life.
> 
> ...



Eh, outside of Bayonetta 2, X, FE and maaaaybe DKC (if its like a next gen DKC game and not just the SNES games but with new graphics) None of those games really interest me. The NEW Super Mario series has never grasped me and neither do the new installments. I already have Wind Waker so why would I buy it again for full price just to play the same game again but with better graphics and probably a few add ons? 

Mario 3D World looked alright but not enough to make me want a Wii U like Galaxy made me want a Wii. I'd be better off waiting until around this time next year to buy a Wii U than to buy one now and have it collect dust like my Wii already does. Gamecube was still their last good console IMO, all their current Wii stuff feels like a massive step back in gameplay. 

I don't know why people keep bringing up PS4 because I never thought about buying one with its shitty launch and future list of games. MGS5 and FF15 are the only things interesting me and those titles aren't enough to buy a PS4 and wait around a year or 2 for anything good to come out on it. None of these consoles are worth getting right now, I miss back when there were decent games at launch but it looks like those days are never coming back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2013)

Meh. Agree to disagree then.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Im sorry but if you're a gamer you need to play Deus Ex and ZombiU.

Not to mention Ill rip up your gamer tag if you dont feel like jiving with PIkmin 3 and The Wonderful 101


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

I did find it strange to say Sony should take tips from Nintendo for making HD remakes, when the Ico collection was done very well. When I think of Shadow of the Colossus, I usually think of the PS3 version since it is superior even gameplay wise.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Eh, outside of Bayonetta 2, X, FE and maaaaybe DKC (if its like a next gen DKC game and not just the SNES games but with new graphics) None of those games really interest me. The NEW Super Mario series has never grasped me and neither do the new installments. I already have Wind Waker so why would I buy it again for full price just to play the same game again but with better graphics and probably a few add ons?
> 
> Mario 3D World looked alright but not enough to make me want a Wii U like Galaxy made me want a Wii. I'd be better off waiting until around this time next year to buy a Wii U than to buy one now and have it collect dust like my Wii already does. Gamecube was still their last good console IMO, all their current Wii stuff feels like a massive step back in gameplay.
> 
> I don't know why people keep bringing up PS4 because I never thought about buying one with its shitty launch and future list of games. MGS5 and FF15 are the only things interesting me and those titles aren't enough to buy a PS4 and wait around a year or 2 for anything good to come out on it. None of these consoles are worth getting right now,* I miss back when there were decent games at launch but it looks like those days are never coming *back.


 When was this?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Ico had  mitigation issues

You know. pass step tearing due to frame rate animation differences


Violent By Design said:


> When was this?



Teh Mario 64's. Oh and the GameCube ( Melee,Mansion,Rogue Squadron)


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ico had  mitigation issues
> 
> You know. pass step tearing due to frame rate animation differences


Dont remember that, if anything I remembered it had better frame rate.




> Teh Mario 64's.


One game, lol



> Oh and the GameCube ( Melee,Mansion,Rogue Squadron)



Super Smash Bros wasn't a launch title. As for Luigis Mansion and Rogue Squadron, they're nothing great, especially Luigi's Mansion.

As much crap as people like to talk, this current gen has had better launch titles than probably every gen before it. I don't know where people are getting this idea that launch titles have always had a bastion of good games, the Wii-U is probably one of the best launches of all time in terms of quality .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> When was this?



Gamecube, man. Killer launch titles like Wave Race, Luigi's Mansion and especially Melee heading that shit.



> Ico had mitigation issues
> 
> You know. pass step tearing due to frame rate animation differences
> Quote:



Considering I never heard about this before, I'm gonna need some sauce. Ico/SotC was made by one of the best HD remaster developers out there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Some of you guys must have been really young when the gamecube came out. Calling Luigi's Mansion an amazing launch title is revisionist history to the fullest. If Melee came out at launch, a lot more people would have bought gamecubes (Melee is not a launch title, it was a killer ip, big difference).

I've never looked at Super Monkey Ball or Luigi's Mansion as amazing games. I don't see how those games are any higher quality than the Wii-U's launch titles. I'd gladly play Zombie U and Super Mario Bros over those games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2013)

"If" Melee came out at launch?

For someone calling other people young at the time of Gamecube's launch, your memory is kinda fuzzy there. Luigi's Mansion was more original and novel than the uninspired crap WiiU regurgitated at launch. It wasn't amazing but it was definitely better than Super Mario Brothers U, Zombie U and fucking Nintendo Land.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "If" Melee came out at launch?


Melee didn't come out at launch, lol. I mean we're on the internet, this isn't secret information. 



> For someone calling other people young at the time of Gamecube's launch, your memory is kinda fuzzy there. Luigi's Mansion was more original and novel than the uninspired crap WiiU regurgitated at launch.



It's more original than Zombi-U? I really fail to see that. If Luigi's Mansion didn't have the Mario brand, I really doubt anyone would have cared about the game. It was a decent game, but that's about as far as I'd go.

 Typical launch title game that is decent, but gets massively overrated because there was no other competition at the time.

If the golden standard for launch titles is Luigi's Mansion, then there have been a ton of great launches .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gamecube, man. Killer launch titles like Wave Race, Luigi's Mansion and especially Melee heading that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I never heard about this before, I'm gonna need some sauce. Ico/SotC was made by one of the best HD remaster developers out there.



So hexadrive did Ico? I forgot who did it.

Anyway yeah, the game's HD version suffers from incompatibility issues in the design when they were fixing  it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Melee didn't come out at launch, lol. I mean we're on the internet, this isn't secret information.



If you want to be anal about it, if a fortnight is that fucking relevant, the Gamecube line up kicked the shit out of the WiiU's in the 2 week timeframe they were released solely because of Melee.



Violent By Design said:


> It's more original than Zombi-U? I really fail to see that. If Luigi's Mansion didn't have the Mario brand, I really doubt anyone would have cared about the game. It was a decent game, but that's about as far as I'd go.



The game was interesting BECAUSE it carried the Mario brand. It was something completely new inside a game series that mostly stick to its precious little gameplay comfort zone for sales. It was a more than competent metroidvania focusing on exploration and puzzle solving that didn't end in under 5 hours. This was a time where Nintendo actually tried new shit and made truly original games in familiar stages.

Zombie U is yet another roguelike Zombie game in a period where everyone farted zombie games. Sorry, double screen "streamlined" gimmicks doesn't scream originality to me.

But please, keep focusing on Luigi's mansion like it's literally the only game we're talking about here. 



Violent By Design said:


> Typical launch title game that is decent, but gets massively overrated because there was no other competition at the time.



And you're defending WiiU, huh? Ain't that ironic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If you want to be anal about it, if a fortnight is that fucking relevant, the Gamecube line up kicked the shit out of the WiiU's in the 2 week timeframe they were released solely because of Melee.


Actually a 5 week difference, the equivalent of saying NBA Live and Flow are PS4 launch titles. You're just looking at US Launch.  Aside from that, anyone who bought a Gamecube on day 1 would tell you Melee was not a launch title, because everyone who bought a GC would have bought Melee that same day . 





> The game was interesting BECAUSE it carried the Mario brand. It was something completely new inside a game series that mostly stick to its precious little gameplay comfort zone for sales.* It was a more than competent metroidvania focusing on exploration and puzzle solving that didn't end in under 5 hours. *This was a time where Nintendo actually tried new shit and made truly original games in familiar stages.


  That's exactly what it was almost down to a T. Luigi's mansion was just a decent puzzle game that was coincidentally around 5 hours long   I'll let you be since at this point it is just our opinions clashing, but even when I first played that game I thought it was like a 6/10 game at best. This is almost as bad as people who pretend Altered Beast was a great game. 

You're letting its ambiance and artistic design get in the way that it wasn't a highly innovative game that you're trying to draw it up as. It didn't set the industry on fire or have any notable impact. It was the typical launch title, if that game had come out like 2 or 3 years in the GC's lifetime it would be long forgotten. 



> Zombie U is yet another roguelike Zombie game in a period where everyone farted zombie games. Sorry, double screen "streamlined" gimmicks doesn't scream originality to me.


Because there were noooo zombie games during the 128 bit era. I mean the Gamecube was really short on horror survival. 

It really just seems like you're harping on theme. What games are like Zombie-U?  I'd say it is quite unique. 



> But please, keep focusing on Luigi's mansion like it's literally the only game we're talking about here.


Well as of this conversation it is. This is clearly a sub-debate with in the debate of Gamecube's unbeatable launch lineup, which is really no better than Wii-Us. A bunch o games you could have played on other consoles, and 2 or 3 decent exclusives. 

Again, launch titles have never had a ton of good games. Launch titles are just things people romanticize because when they were kids they remember being blown away by new Mario's and Sonics, so they pretend that all the games of that time were exactly like those. 





> And you're defending WiiU, huh? Ain't that ironic.



The only way you can classify me defending the Wii-U here as ironic is if you think the Wii-U has an overrated launch. If you actually think that, you must have some friends with some unique opinions, because the Wii-U and the word "overrated" should not go hand in hand. 

The Wii-U has been ridiculed since its launch date, so I really fail to see how the Wii-U could possibly be overrated. Considering we've been discussing Zombie-U, that's hardly a game that had great reception.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh shit, Deathbringer and Violent going at it.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2013)

Great launches? Oh I don't know.....N64 and Dreamcast comes to mind. Wii U launch had Nintendoland and Zombie U. I'd never play those over Luigi's Mansion which wasn't even that good. Goes to show you how crap Wii U's launch was compared to even Gamecube's lackluster launch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oh shit, Deathbringer and Violent going at it.



Violent being more wrong than right as usual .


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm almost sure people were saying one of the reasons why the gamecube failed was because there was no mario at launch.


Luigi's mansion was a good game  but that's it, nowhere near the selling power of the other titles.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Oh shit, Deathbringer and Violent going at it.



The worst part is that both of them are wrong and right at the same time, so it's less of a debate and more of a clashing of egos. 
----------------------------

Anyway, a little off-topic, but I've been meaning to talk to you, Death-kun. I've been playing Senran Kagura a fair bit today. So far I'm having a blast. The fighting's pretty hectic and fun as hell, plus I'm lovin' the rpg aspects. I also like the music. It's pretty catchy. The story is about as goofy and unapologeticly pervy as you'd expect, of course. 

One of the downsides is that the framerate can be atrocious at times. It probably has to do with all the boob physics, plus the graphics are really good for a handheld. But it feels like the framerate drops to about 20-25 whenever you're in gameplay. Also, I hope you're super into anime, because this game's hilariously Japanese.

Other than that though, it's a solid beat-'em-up with some good replay value, and the characters' fighting styles are different enough to keep you interested (My favorite's probably Yagyu). Maybe not worth 30 bucks, but since you've got that $10 credit you mentioned earlier, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Great launches? Oh I don't know.....N64 and Dreamcast comes to mind. Wii U launch had Nintendoland and Zombie U. I'd never play those over Luigi's Mansion which wasn't even that good. Goes to show you how crap Wii U's launch was *compared to even Gamecube's lackluster launch.*



Oh hohohohoho.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2013)

Shots fired? Shots fired.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I'm almost sure people were saying one of the reasons why the gamecube failed was because there was no mario at launch.
> 
> 
> Luigi's mansion was a good game  but that's it, nowhere near the selling power of the other titles.



Top lel that is some crock shit.
Gamecube had problems selling lcause of late life droughts


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Top lel that is some crock shit.
> Gamecube had problems selling lcause of late life droughts



Well people were comparing it to the N64 launch and Mario 64 which had to hold the console for months.

For me though what I think killed it was the Kiddy image it got some point in it's life cycle.  Don't know when this happened.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> For me though what I think killed it was the Kiddy image it got some point in it's life cycle.  Don't know when this happened.


Counter advertising from sega which sony also picked up on once sega died.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

I do agree with Violent, ZombiU is a very unique game even with the zombie theme. You will not find a game like it.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I do agree with Violent, ZombiU is a very unique game even with the zombie theme.* You will not find a game like it*.



Truer words were never spoken 
Seeing that the game isn't profitable enough to warrant a sequel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Truer words were never spoken
> *Seeing that the game isn't profitable enough to warrant a sequel.*
> 
> 
> You know what I find strange.  the first prince of Persia sold horribly but they still tried and gave it a sequel which ended really selling well.



Yeah that was sad news for me. The game is so underrated it. A lot of reviewers were very unfair to the game because of the learning course to adapt and very difficult game. Perma death pissed a lot of them.

The game has issues but nothing major. I loved the ride.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah that was sad news for me. The game is so underrated it. A lot of reviewers were very unfair to the game because of the learning course to adapt and very difficult game. Perma death pissed a lot of them.
> 
> The game has issues but nothing major. I loved the ride.



That perma death thing didn't fly with fire emblem series all those years too.

But i mean what real developers would do is take note of the problems and then fix it in the sequel.

Though i wonder just how much did Ubisoft thought they plan to sell  especially as a launch title.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Anyway, a little off-topic, but I've been meaning to talk to you, Death-kun. I've been playing Senran Kagura a fair bit today. So far I'm having a blast. The fighting's pretty hectic and fun as hell, plus I'm lovin' the rpg aspects. I also like the music. It's pretty catchy. The story is about as goofy and unapologeticly pervy as you'd expect, of course.
> 
> One of the downsides is that the framerate can be atrocious at times. It probably has to do with all the boob physics, plus the graphics are really good for a handheld. But it feels like the framerate drops to about 20-25 whenever you're in gameplay. Also, I hope you're super into anime, because this game's hilariously Japanese.
> 
> Other than that though, it's a solid beat-'em-up with some good replay value, and the characters' fighting styles are different enough to keep you interested (My favorite's probably Yagyu). Maybe not worth 30 bucks, but since you've got that $10 credit you mentioned earlier, I'd recommend it.



I bought it two days ago but haven't had the chance to play it much. I really like what I've played so far, though. I actually find that the framerate drops more during non-gameplay segments than they do during the gameplay segments. Makes zero sense in my mind, but whatever. 

But I am super into anime, so the game is absolutely hilarious to me so far. 

It's very fun so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

You know what made me happy? Gamers welcomed ZombiU with open arms,loved it and defend such against the reviewers. A very weird case.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah too bad Gamecube had a bad launch but over time it got a ton of quality games, more than the Wii ever had and probably Wii U as well. 

By 2002 Gamecube was getting quality games, not sure if Wii U will get good games that soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah too bad Gamecube had a bad launch but over time it got a ton of quality games, more than the Wii ever had and probably Wii U as well.
> 
> By 2002 Gamecube was getting quality games, not sure if Wii U will get good games that soon.



2014 is a key year for the WiiU. A lot of good games are coming. Nintendo has to push X like it is their Final Fantasy or Final Fantasy killer. They have to spend money on it. They have to do it. Xenoblade put Monolith Soft in another level and people are expecting greatness from them. Hyped that ride and push the game.

X is the most important game for Nintendo in 2014 in term on making a mark in gamers. They don't have to do that with DK,MK8,Smash or Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Seeing that the game isn't profitable enough to warrant a sequel.



God forbid we invest in new things and ideas that are worth it with proper polish.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> God forbid we invest in new things and ideas that are worth it with proper polish.



Indeed.  This generation hasn't brought perseverance at all 

"If it fails we'll never approach it again"


maybe the costs are just too much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Also there was a rumor a couple of months ago that Nintendo of Europe is translating X for a world wide release and that Nintendo is making sure not to make the same mistake they did with Xenoblade. Someone on GAF confirmed such.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda almost never came over here.

Anyway ZombiU sold 600K

Im pretty sure its someone putting words in people's mouths again.(Like with Square Enix and Kingdom Hearts)

Its most likely Ubisoft not making the game because it didnt sell 800k- a million copies like the first Red Steel.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Also there was a rumor a couple of months ago that Nintendo of Europe is translating X for a world wide release and that Nintendo is making sure not to make the same mistake they did with Xenoblade. Someone on GAF confirmed such.



They could start with releasing an HD version of Xenoblade on Wii U, since i'll never be able to get my hands on the Wii version at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

A Xenoblade HD port makes sense right now. Getting it in the Wii is a pain.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

No motion controls would make it even better.

Hell give HD remakes to all three operation rainfall titles.

That's the kind of shit that deserves remakes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2013)

Having Xenoblade as a Gamestop exclusive in NA really fucking sucks diddly dick.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> No motion controls would make it even better.
> 
> Hell give HD remakes to all three operation rainfall titles.
> 
> That's the kind of shit that deserves remakes.



Xenoblade has no motion controls


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]h5oCJUkTaos[/YOUTUBE]

Just because is awesome.

and what Soraya said couple of months ago

Soraya Saga @ Sorayasaga 
I don't spill any beans the officials have yet to reveal. Or do you guys want to get me in trouble?

Soraya Saga @ Sorayasaga 
. 'Cos Those Are not the "Trailer" but the *"Teaser"* RT " @ SebasRD27 : Why Nintendo did not tell Nothing more than Open World or Flying robots?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xenoblade has no motion controls



 **


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 17, 2013)

People who talk about bad launches rarely ever actually know the history of launch line-ups. The GC and Wii-U are two of the best when you actually compare them to the large majority of other line-ups. N64 basically has the best just because of Super Mario 64 even if that and I think Pilot Wings were the only two launch titles, at least in NA. Not much variety but unless you hated platformers then it wasn't much of a problem.

Launch windows are better to look at and in that, the GC is hard to match with Pikmin, SSBM and Animal Crossing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday WiiU, Omedetou!!


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 18, 2013)

almost done with wind waker, then playing twilight princess. is zompie U any good? if not maybe i'll search around for skyward sword.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

ZombiU is awesome. Get it and it is cheap too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Europe!!! Xenoblade is back in stock. Get it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2013)

Huh, I wanted to continue that other argument but it's been like, a page since then and I lost all motivation.

God, I'm a lazy fuck.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh, I wanted to continue that other argument but it's been like, a page since then and I lost all motivation.
> 
> God, I'm a lazy fuck.



Not really maybe because arguing about it doesn't really matter.

Launch titles don't determine the fate of a console.  Pretty sure history has shown that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xenoblade has no motion controls


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xenoblade has no motion controls



If it did I certainly don't remember it 
And I was playing a nunchuck combo, most comfortable time I ever had playing a 100+ hour game.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 19, 2013)

You can play Xenoblade with Wiimote+nunchuck?

I though CCpro was literally the only way to play it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> You can play Xenoblade with Wiimote+nunchuck?
> 
> I though CCpro was literally the only way to play it.



It's comfortable as fuck and works.
Play it with your arms all the way out and hold them up, no hand cramps ever.

This isn't even how you should hold it, that's actually a pain


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Nintendo has finally figured out how to advertise again:







Now before I hear any ignorant cries of "those commercials are awful", let it be made clear: THESE ARE NOT AIMED AT ANY OF US. The "Pitch" one is designed to explain to ignorant parents on what the Wii U actually is (maybe they should make one for retail employees as well....) and also mention the game bundles to make the system an appealing Christmas option. The Disney ones are meant to hook kids in who watch the channel and will see their favorite characters/actors enjoying the system and will become interested as well. In making the more casual audience (kids/parents/family) aware of the system these commercials will definitely help.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Oh shit, Nintendo has finally figured out how to advertise again:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QsbeQeiwW9o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I like them also a lot of WiiU commercials on TV now


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it worth getting a Wii U now? I kind of want to play Wind Waker and I'd play SM3DW, NSMBU, and W101 for now. As for the future X seems interesting but other than that it's just SSB. Perhaps MK8 and DKTF as well. Also should I take part of any BF deal or just buy a bundle on its own?


----------



## Bowser (Nov 19, 2013)

So i was doing my buggy internet has always and then suddently i found this:

LOOOOOLLLL

Inb4 shipping rage ?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2013)

The UK commercials for  3D world ARE KICKING.

Lol those disney channel slots


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Oh shit, Nintendo has finally figured out how to advertise again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are these any different from their other commercials?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 19, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> How are these any different from their other commercials?



Moving Pictures and Kids saying from their own mouths what the Wii U is.

Nintendo might believe that the reason their wii U is selling so well is lack of awareness but I just think many people just don't care about it in general to find out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Moving Pictures and Kids saying from their own mouths what the Wii U is.
> 
> Nintendo might believe that the reason their wii U is selling so well is lack of awareness but I just think many people just don't care about it in general to find out.



No, I dont think thats the case.
See I when I got a WiiU 6 months ago I showed it to my cousin. First words out her mouth is "they came out with a new Wii? Already? "

Its been 8 years since it came out so lol, casuals are happy with their hardware they have. 

Till you give them reasons to be excited.

Nintendo has yet to give them reasons to be excited.

Animal Crossing is what happens when you give them a reason


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Moving Pictures and Kids saying from their own mouths what the Wii U is.
> 
> Nintendo might believe that the reason their wii U is selling so well is lack of awareness but I just think many people just don't care about it in general to find out.



The hardcore are the only ones that would make the effort to find out what a WiiU is, your average consumer wouldn't bother unless it is spelled out that is a different system to the Wii itself if not then all they'll think is that Nintendo released a tablet accessory, fuck I know I did originally I can only imagine everyone else that didn't check for clarification.

Anyway, what's the current market value of Xenoblade? Might finally pick that up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> your average consumer wouldn't bother unless it is spelled out that is a different system to Wii itself if not then all they'll think is that Nintendo released a tablet accessory at first, fuck I know I did originally I can only imagine everyone else that didn't check for clarification.



That's why you will always be softcore


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's why you will always be softcore



Say that again friend.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Say that again friend.



Soft. As. Butter. 
First seconds it was revealed.
[YOUTUBE]lKwldXyhSzU[/YOUTUBE]
"New Nintendo System"
Anyone who thought this was a fucking tablet. Absolutely casual.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Soft. As. Butter.
> First seconds it was revealed.
> [YOUTUBE]lKwldXyhSzU[/YOUTUBE]
> "New Nintendo System"
> Anyone who thought this was a fucking tablet. Absolutely casual.





Yeah, with the emphasis on the tablet only you could confuse this supposed "new system" for just the tablet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2013)

Xenoblade is 40$ on black firiday from gamestop pre-owned.


Otherwise its 80$


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yeah, with the emphasis on the tablet only you could confuse this supposed "new system" for just the tablet.



Except no one calls tablets new systems, not even apple.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xenoblade is 40$ on black firiday from gamestop pre-owned.
> 
> 
> Otherwise its 80$



Buy it in bulk,resell it, profit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2013)

There is only one word appropriate for this.

OH HELL NAW, GOD DAMMIT EA.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Xenoblade is 40$ on black firiday from gamestop pre-owned.
> 
> 
> Otherwise its 80$


Sonuvabitch.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Except no one calls tablets new systems, not even apple.



If it wasn't for the fact that apple increments the numbers on their product I'd think they were exactly the same. 

Even so, with so much emphasis on only a part of said new system and not the system as a whole the confusion was understandable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)

Man I knew when the wii came out I thought it was just a gamecube peripheral with sticks.
I didn't even noticed those game buttons on it that look like a controller at all.

Nintendo shouldn't have had to try to clarify themselves at that point.
I mean everyone and their mothers have a smart phone, but they can't tell the difference that easily?
They think a console just up and becomes over 3x as powerful to where it can run games on a tablet while also effectively running things on the console itself.

I swear we are going down the shitter if people can't recognize tech for what it is.
Probably a bunch of trolls said it was a tablet to confuse the casuals at the beginning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Ho, Wii Fit Trainer is a reckoning


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Kotaku: Man Arrested for Allegedly Threatening to Kill Nintendo Executives*

A 25 year-old man has been arrested in Japan for allegedly threatening the lives of two Nintendo executives. Apparently, those weren't his only threats.

Sankei News reports that on May 20, the suspect allegedly accessed the online inquiry form on Nintendo's homepage via his home computer and named two Nintendo execs he was going to kill "sooner or later."

The names of which executives were threatened have not been released.

Earlier today, the Kyoto Police arrested the man, who lives in Akita Prefecture, and according to authorities, he has admitted to his actions.

The police also stated that the man also allegedly wrote other threats on the Nintendo site, such as, "I'd planted bombs at Nintendo headquarters, tomorrow afternoon they're going to blow up, Nintendo go bankrupt." [SIC] The IP address for this comment matches his home computer's address.

There were similar threats this past September. The police are currently investigating to see if there's a connection.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Kotaku: Man Arrested for Allegedly Threatening to Kill Nintendo Executives*
> 
> A 25 year-old man has been arrested in Japan for allegedly threatening the lives of two Nintendo executives. Apparently, those weren't his only threats.
> 
> ...



Sony fanboy gone crazy? 

Some messed up stuff right there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2013)

Reminds me of the whole assassination/Yakuza clusterfuck drama that people still write about around the time of the Virtual Boy. I don't even remember what that shit was about.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Is that why Gunpei Yoko got ran over with a car?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Is that why Gunpei Yoko got ran over with a car?



Got ran over by some generic "they all look the same" animu Yakuza.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2013)

He's probably an old school Nintendo fan and wanted a next gen console like PS4 and realized that wasn't going to happen with those executives STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Turns out he was just pissed about Monstr Hunter 4


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2013)

神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya 
As I've told u before, we want to release Bayo1 for WiiU, but that's what Ninty decides. So ask Ninty.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 20, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Man I knew when the wii came out I thought it was just a gamecube peripheral with sticks.
> I didn't even noticed those game buttons on it that look like a controller at all.
> 
> Nintendo shouldn't have had to try to clarify themselves at that point.
> ...



Nah, I was genuinely confused considering all Nintendo did was go up on stage and highlight the tablet as their new system instead of just showing the entire product then explaining what makes the damn thing special.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya ‏@PG_kamiya
> As I've told u before, we want to release Bayo1 for WiiU, but that's what Ninty decides. So ask Ninty.



He didn't even call anybody a "fuckhead" this time.

He's learning!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Mega Mario Bundle available at Nintendo store UK-includes 3D World*





> The Mario Mega Bundle includes the Wii U Premium pack, Super Mario 3D World, New Super Mario Bros. U, New Super Luigi U, a Mario hat and a Mario Wii Remote Plus.



?299.99


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Mega Mario Bundle available at Nintendo store UK-includes 3D World*
> 
> 
> 
> ?299.99



If this came out in America I would be tempted to buy it, even though I already have a WiiU. >___>


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 21, 2013)

so almost done with wind waker


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 21, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> so almost done with wind waker



Huge spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ganondorf gets defeated


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Huge spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You mean the last laugh


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2013)

*REPORT - Nintendo shares continue to rise*

Japan's Nikkei index scaled a new six-month peak for a second straight session thanks to continued yen weakness.

Dollar-yen crossed the 101 handle to a four-and-a-half-month high, boosting consumer electronic exporters across the board. Sharp led gains by 3 percent while Panasonic and Nintendo rose over 2 percent each.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm actually considering investing in some Nintendo stocks. I've got a Certificate of Deposit worth quite a bit that has a terrible interest rate. I have to wait until next August to withdraw it, though, lest I be hit with a sizable penalty fee.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

Its amazing how the WiiU had the best console launch this gen. Including the Vita and the 3DS.
No, broken HDDs, faulty HDMI's,failing consoles s out the box, eating and tearing up disks making a shitload of noise,no loud ass fans making serious nois e. And the absence of terrible launch games. No lights of deaths and no other issues except for users turning the thing off while it was doing the initial system update


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, WiiU didn't suffer from hardware issues, faulty parts, overpriced cameras, poor battery life, Chinese sabotage or removed OS features. Just good old fashioned poor sales. Just as God intended.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

The kicker?

The WiiU was made at FoxConn

WiiU's situation is Nintendo's fault. They screwed up an EXTREMELY critical moment for their console and its perception.Which leads to this
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5FydMNmKgs&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]

And people thinking its weak hardware.


So lovely that it doesnt require wireless out the box


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

I bet they've already got a Bayo 1 port ready, and they're just waiting for Nintendo to give them a thumbs up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Why is 3D World beating the snot out of ALBW?

If anything, ALBW should be replaced with Knack or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I bet they've already got a Bayo 1 port ready, and they're just waiting for Nintendo to give them a thumbs up.



I doubt it, they're a pretty small company, Kamiya said in Bayonetta's director commentary that they only do port jobs if the publishers decides and pays them to do so. This was about Bayonetta for the PC.

It's up to Sega, the IP owner, and not Nintendo. Unless Nintendo is willing to force another game in the WiiU with their coin vault.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Nintendo basically paid for Bayo 2. Funding a port for Bayo 1 would count as adding another game to the library, as well as advertising for Bayo 2. The more WiiU owners who play Bayo 1 that have never played it before, the more likely they'll become hooked and subsequently buy Bayo 2 when it comes out.

I've no interest in Bayo right now because I never played the first one, but if Bayo 1 got a WiiU release I would buy it. And if I really liked it, I would buy Bayo 2 when it's released.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

But Kayima didn't mention Sega in both messages about the port. He knows Sega will not be willing to pay for the game. Reason why he mentioned Ninty.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> But Kayima didn't mention Sega in both messages about the port. He knows Sega will not be willing to pay for the game. Reason why he mentioned Ninty.



That, too. He's basically saying that it's only going to happen if Nintendo pays for it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> But Kayima didn't mention Sega in both messages about the port. He knows Sega will not be willing to pay for the game. Reason why he mentioned Ninty.



I know that but it's more of a question if both Sega and Nintendo are willing to do it, at least for the WiiU. Nintendo "owns" Bayonetta 2 while Sega owns the whole IP, they have to talk to Sega if anything is to happen, what he said in the director's commentary which was a little more in depth than tweets. It's kinda complicated but with the WiiU version could always has Nintendo willing to fork the money. 101 did flop horribly though, I don't know how willing they are to fund them now.

And the PC port of Revengeance is taking fucking forever so Kamiya's confidence there is something else.

Whatever, Platinum Games will always find some publisher willing to fund more of their games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That, too. He's basically saying that it's only going to happen if Nintendo pays for it.



for content. He is the first message about this



My guess is that they probably asked Sega about it and Sega told them ask Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why is 3D World beating the snot out of ALBW?
> 
> If anything, ALBW should be replaced with Knack or something.



Naw, its both ALBW/3D World beating the shit outta Sendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Naw, its both ALBW/3D World beating the shit outta Sendo.



Ohhh, you're right, my bad. The fists are SM3DW and ALBW.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

oh oh oh


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh oh oh



 His Twitter is riddled with Nintendo employment positions, yet he doesn't actually work for Nintendo?

Hilarious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

The news about the table was so weird for me. Like really? Nintendo is going to let some guy to leak such info? Nintendo Ninjas say hi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya‏@PG_kamiya
For the ppl who haven't played Bayo1 yet but want to play Bayo2, I think it's good idea to release Bayo1 before Bayo2. I hope that'll happen


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

Kamiya seems to be very insistent about it. 

Also, are there going to be any good deals on games like Wonderful 101 during Black Friday?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

You  can get TW101 for 50$ on Amazon


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

W101 for $50? That's the usual price, bro.

I'm talking, like, $30 or less.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

The usual price is 60$


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

Do not ignored my link and support it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

I posted about it in miiverse


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Reggie confirmed for Spike VGX appearance*



great, now I have to watch this crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2013)

> So, what I heard: Bayonetta was/is getting ported to the Wii U, and was/is supposed to release in conjunction with the anime film; Bayonetta: Bloody Fate. Likely a digital release, this was the "logical port" I was making obvious allusions to a little while back.
> 
> Had no reliability of the source, though didn't have any real reason to doubt. The lack of news however, along with the anime film hitting cinemas in Japan today, leads me to the impression it wasn't true or plans changed.
> 
> To be fair though, the source is in a position to know things related to the anime release details, which is what made it believable to me. Additionally, Bayonetta might be out today in cinemas, but the physical DVD/BluRay release isn't until January 24th next year. So if the information is correct it could still be two months before the port is live, and would be easier to market as a bundle with the anime DVD/BluRay.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I know that but it's more of a question if both Sega and Nintendo are willing to do it, at least for the WiiU. Nintendo "owns" Bayonetta 2 while Sega owns the whole IP, they have to talk to Sega if anything is to happen, what he said in the director's commentary which was a little more in depth than tweets. It's kinda complicated but with the WiiU version could always has Nintendo willing to fork the money. 101 did flop horribly though, I don't know how willing they are to fund them now.
> 
> And the PC port of Revengeance is taking fucking forever so Kamiya's confidence there is something else.
> 
> Whatever, Platinum Games will always find some publisher willing to fund more of their games.



Platinum games is a company that should be First Party IMO.  They just don't have that Third party developer feeling to them no matter how good their games are.   Sometimes it's a matter of perspective why good games don't sell for them.  They just seem like an indie developer running around trying to find the next publisher.  It just feels weird,  They are like squatters running from one house to the next.

Because they don't have a fixed place in the gaming world they are unable to create a dedicated fan base to their games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 22, 2013)

EDIT: nevermind

leavespostfornoreason


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been wondering... Metroid Prime Trilogy is supposed to go down to $40 on Black Friday at Gamestop, right? Can we buy it online, or is it only in-store?

If I'm going to get Metroid Prime Trilogy, this is the time to do it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pwhrT_HeZtk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]lorZntDCUDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've been wondering... Metroid Prime Trilogy is supposed to go down to $40 on Black Friday at Gamestop, right? Can we buy it online, or is it only in-store?
> 
> If I'm going to get Metroid Prime Trilogy, this is the time to do it.



Not too sure, as I'm having the same plan to get Xenoblade.

Feels good to have money in the wallet again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've been wondering... Metroid Prime Trilogy is supposed to go down to $40 on Black Friday at Gamestop, right? Can we buy it online, or is it only in-store?
> 
> If I'm going to get Metroid Prime Trilogy, this is the time to do it.


Do it,bachikoi baby!


Super Mario 3D World is the Super Metroid of Mario.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2013)

PG is already responding? That was fast.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dem Bayonetta posts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anyone know when Gamestop opens up for Black Friday and when their deals go live? Are they just not closing on Thanksgiving? Or are they gonna close at the normal time and then open back up at midnight?

I'll kick myself in the face if I miss Metroid Prime Trilogy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2013)

It's weird how they need another fanbase calling to try and put a good game with fairly decent sales to the console that stole exclusivity to the sequel. They need to spread awareness about the game in general for the WiiU and porting it from the start is a no brainer.

Just fucking do it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's weird how they need another fanbase calling to try and put a good game with fairly decent sales to the console that stole exclusivity to the sequel. They need to spread awareness about the game in general for the WiiU and porting it from the start is a no brainer.
> 
> Just fucking do it.



Exactly. More people will buy Bayonetta 2 if they know what the hell Bayonetta is. How expensive could a Bayo1 port possibly be?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Exactly. More people will buy Bayonetta 2 if they know what the hell Bayonetta is. How expensive could a Bayo1 port possibly be?



I have a feeling they already did it.
They said release.
They might have the majority of it done already and it got canned or something


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 24, 2013)

I actually just got a Wii U. Realized it's the only console with exclusives worth a damn >__>

also, if anoyone wanna play some Monster hunter 3 ultimate, pm me ^^


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, look, Nintendo Land is back.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 25, 2013)

It's pretty sad that people still have to beg Nintendo to do something that should be an obvious move on their part.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's pretty sad that people still have to beg Nintendo to do something that should be an obvious move on their part.



Well is not like we can ask Sega...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sega doesn't really care about Bayonetta.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well is not like we can ask Sega...



You'll be asking Sega for Atlus games soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> You'll be asking Sega for Atlus games soon.



Hey! I am not in Europe lol but yeah,we will see.

*NYTimes - "the Wii U is also the only new console with a video game worth playing"*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2013)

Jesus, it's like these people think 3D World is the only decent game on the WiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Who "Won" The Next-Gen Launch?*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Engadget: what about the Wii U? *

In doubling down on gaming with the Wii U, Nintendo isn't trying to win the console race with Sony and Microsoft. Sure, the Wii U embraced streaming in a way its predecessor didn't, with the introduction of TVii and allowing consumers to even use the GamePad as a remote. But that isn't the device's primary purpose; it's more a measure to prevent you from pushing the console to the back of your entertainment center when you just want to watch some TV.

In contrast, both the Xbox One and PlayStation 4 come from bigger, more diverse companies with more resources and larger ecosystems -- including Sony's music and movie holdings and Microsoft's expansion of the Xbox Live platform to Windows and Windows Phone -- making it a battle that Nintendo is unlikely to win.

As the PlayStation and Xbox continue to evolve, they're moving out of the game console space and into another category entirely, leaving Nintendo as the only major contender. And that's a battle Nintendo can win, if it can justify to consumers why it's worth buying a game console in addition to a PlayStation or Xbox entertainment console that can also play games, music and movies on far more technologically advanced hardware. And to do that, it needs to dig through its own backpack a bit more to find the one shiny bauble that will impress the class at the next show-and-tell.



it fells bizarre. All the positive article the WiiU is getting lately.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mario showing people how it's done.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus, it's like these people think 3D World is the only decent game on the WiiU.



It seems that way. Apparently it's like that game's the only thing on the console that is really worth anyone's time,     , but eh... whatever. If one great Mario game is all it took to give the console this kind of reception, then no skin off my nose. That means people will probably start going out and buying the things, which means maybe the other deserving games will get picked up as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2013)

and GAF gave us this


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well i was always under the impression that most of these so called gaming journalist don't really know shit and just go off of hype or lack of.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2013)

makes sense. Combine an anemic launch for ps4 and xbox one with a decent second year for Wii U and your going to get this result. But whatever, that's usually what launches are like. Wii U itself can attest to that. Next year there will be plenty to play all around


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't express the holy shit this looks good with WWHD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2013)

ATTACK OF THE BLOOM MONSTER.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2013)

*More than 100 Southwest Airlines flyers will get a Wii U*



Nintendo is everywhere lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 27, 2013)

You get a Wii U, you get a Wii U, everybody gets a Wii U!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

Just get a damn wii U already so there can be more games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]y_A0OteocpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Look at em go.

PUSH HARDER MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

They need to push the Christmas theme in 3d world with the fireflowers and all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Look at em go.
> 
> PUSH HARDER MOTHERFUCKERS



The hell is Tvii?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2013)

So, guys, I'm gonna be at Gamestop on Black Friday (you already know that), and I saw that they have a buy 2 pre-owned get 1 free deal. Metroid Prime Trilogy is pre-owned, and I also saw that my local Gamestop has used copies of Wonderful 101. Question is, what pre-owned game should I select as my last option? Anyone got any good recommendations? Doesn't have to just be WiiU games.

If they had used copies of 3D World this would be a no-brainer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Not good at all but Mario always have legs.



> Agent MST‏@CrowTGamer
> @Cheesemeister3k Japanese gamers can be fickle w/Mario mainline games. Not quite same but Mario Party 8 outsold Mario Galaxy in Japan in 07


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, guys, I'm gonna be at Gamestop on Black Friday (you already know that), and I saw that they have a buy 2 pre-owned get 1 free deal. Metroid Prime Trilogy is pre-owned, and I also saw that my local Gamestop has used copies of Wonderful 101. Question is, what pre-owned game should I select as my last option? Anyone got any good recommendations? Doesn't have to just be WiiU games.
> 
> If they had used copies of 3D World this would be a no-brainer.



Did you play Red Steel 2 for the Wii? do you have motion plus? 

I think you can find the game very cheap new but hey it is a great experience.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

Ugh. Those sales for Vita TV/Wii U. 

Both are done for in Japan if even Vita TV and 3D World couldn't push HW sales for those platforms in Japan.

The whole region is freakin' 3DS Land at this point.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did you play Red Steel 2 for the Wii? do you have motion plus?
> 
> I think you can find the game very cheap new but hey it is a great experience.



I didn't, but I'm trying to think of a somewhat newer game. I want my free game to save me some money, y'know? Something at least as expensive as Metroid Prime Trilogy ($40). I already have Xenoblade, so I'm not gonna buy that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I didn't, but I'm trying to think of a somewhat newer game. I want my free game to save me some money, y'know? Something at least as expensive as Metroid Prime Trilogy ($40). I already have Xenoblade, so I'm not gonna buy that.



Ok I get it. Let see.  you can finally get RE:R on the WiiU or I dunno maybe GTA:V?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok I get it. Let see.  you can finally get RE:R on the WiiU or I dunno maybe GTA:V?



I actually figured it out, I'll just get Assassin's Creed 4. 

I have RE:R on PC and already bought GTA5. 

I would just get Batman, but I have the other two Batman games on PC, so I'd rather have Origins on PC too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think, I am the only one in the world who doesn't have GTA5............ lol


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2013)

You should get it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2013)

It's a tragedy how Mario fans are ignoring the 3D games more and more while the New Mario bros series sells much more. Then again New Super Mario 2 and U game didn't sell as much as 1 and Wii so that cashcow is not as obvious as before. Guess Mario games aren't as hot as before in the market.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Everything bombed last week^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

I blame the over reliance of NSMB, 3D World's image post-E3, and the Wii U's performance in JPN in general.

Regardless, 3D World is still a damn fine game. Plus i sorta expect better sales in NA.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2013)

Plus too many Mario games in general, they're suffering from Sonic syndrome, IMO.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2013)

So 3D World gets ignored while NSMB trash still sells phenomenally?

A damn shame. Hopefully the rest of the world gave it more love. The Japs are fucking weird sometimes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Plus too many Mario games in general, they're suffering from Sonic syndrome, IMO.


 You mean Mega-Man syndrome.

I fully expected them to let him sit out a while after this

They had to push up 2 consoles in rapid succession so having 4 mario platformers in that span was 

People act like Nintendo's exhausted everything for the 3DS even though they still have half of franchises they havent used yet and new shit they come up with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm kinda starting to believe that Nintendo should make a console/handheld hybrid next gen, once the Wii U (which I'LL be getting next month! ) is said and done.



Death-kun said:


> So 3D World gets ignored while NSMB trash still sells phenomenally?
> 
> A damn shame. Hopefully the rest of the world gave it more love. The Japs are fucking weird sometimes.



Disgusted how that utter abomination that is Lightning's Return could outsell creativity such as 3D World, though since LR sold that much it's a bomba either way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

They'll either make a hybrid that can play 3DS and WiiU games or they'll just make two separate devices with some super connectivity and shiz.

I think Smash Bros being on both platforms is pretty important now that they are both miiverse connected. That'll keep people aware and buying software


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

Hopefully the former. 

Also apparently GAF is celebrating 3D World's sales not being able to push HW sales for Wii U.

#DisgustingFucks shouldn't be called gamers at all.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Why do people use Japan as a way to say if a game or system is successful? Zelda WWHD sold 30k first week in Japan both sold over 277k in the US and Europe first week and pushed so many consoles in the US and Europe for months and raised the baseline of Wii U Sales(used to be 20k a week now sales are 60k+ a week for the wii u) but it did nothing in Japan. So Japan sales mean nothing especially since most of the advertisement is done in the US.

America is Nintendo's biggest audience for the Wii U now not Japan, we haven't even seen the sales for the Wii U or 3D World yet. Gamers jump to conclusions too quickly. Japan is a handheld place not home console. 3d World sales in America and maybe Europe will be way better than Japan. You can bet on it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Nintendo needs to bring Japan back in a big way this gen. Japan was their weakest link during the N64 era.

Sony's to irresponsible over there, western mindsets will turn Japan into copies of Square Enix all around and that is terribad


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Meh I am going to worry about 3D World next week if it does drop beyond 30% next week. Mario always have good legs. If this game doesn't than Nintendo should be on panic mode.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's a tragedy how Mario fans are ignoring the 3D games more and more while the New Mario bros series sells much more. Then again New Super Mario 2 and U game didn't sell as much as 1 and Wii so that cashcow is not as obvious as before. Guess Mario games aren't as hot as before in the market.



3D Land sold over 8 million so you wrong bro. And NSMBU sold over 2 million so you wrong again. And NSMB2 Sold over 5 million so you wrong yet again.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep the problem is the WiiU's position
Nintendo needs to work their asses off this year and next


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Meh I am going to worry about 3D World next week if it does drop beyond 30% next week. Mario always have good legs. If this game doesn't than Nintendo should be on panic mode.



It will of course, Pikmin 3 is already at over half a million sells now. The more people pick up a Wii U the higher the sells of 3d world will be since that is a must own title for the system.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why do people use Japan as a way to say if a game or system is successful?



I'm not though, Mario sells more overseas like with other Zelda franchises like Zelda and whatever. I was talking about the Japanese reception of Mario games in Japan since you know, it's a japanese game and all. Sales are decreasing on the shitty "New bros" series in general so that's good.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Yep the problem is the WiiU's position
> Nintendo needs to work their asses off this year and next



They are doing it now with the South Airlines, putting Kiosk everywhere and I'm actually seeing commercials for the Wii U on tv, I think Nintendo should have done this type of advertising in the summer to build momentum and not when Sony and Microsoft are flooding the gaming scene with new consoles kind of stealing Nintendo's thunder.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm not though, Mario sells more overseas like with other Zelda franchises like Zelda and whatever. I was talking about the Japanese reception of Mario games in Japan since you know, it's a japanese game and all. Sales are decreasing on the shitty "New bros" series in general so that's good.



Exactly, most of Nintendo franchises sell better in the states and it has always been that way. So the sells in Japan mean nothing, but you are right Nintendo needs to focus on doing better in Japan but even if Japan sells don't get much better they will still be alright because of the other markets. 

And the sells in the new bros aren't decreasing, its just the install base isn't the same and when it first came out it was seen as a big title now it doesn't have the same effect but it still sells really well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

No it wont be alright. 

NIntendo's doing poorly in the UK, NIntendo's doing N64 levels in Japan, NIntendo doing only well in Germany/France/NorthAmerica 

wont be good for it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

UK is a lost cause. They should stop any support in there.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Europe and Japan have never been that great for Nintendo.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> No it wont be alright.
> 
> NIntendo's doing poorly in the UK, NIntendo's doing N64 levels in Japan, NIntendo doing only well in Germany/France/NorthAmerica
> 
> wont be good for it



Nintendo 64 still sold well, Nintendo is doing their part I don't see how they can do any better. I think the Wii U needs stronger word of mouth, the gamers need to start recommending it more to other gamers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

Vgchartz? 

But yeah, EU + Nintendo combination don't mix well.



Malvingt2 said:


> UK is a lost cause. They should stop any support in there.



Its like a barren FPS/Yearly-sports/360 territory over there when it comes to sales.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Im sorry what? The NES, SNES and Wii all did great in japan.

Shit the Wii has software sales that trump the PS2 with HALF the install base.

Europe is fine, truth is though Nintendo cant get into UK because they were sega territory and half the EU isnt buying shit, and they're not even in places like Poland

They should double down on Brazil


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Well in Japan is poor compared to well in other places.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Stop making excuses.

Anyway people are holding off buying things anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Metroid also do horrible in Japan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Metroid also do horrible in Japan.



Metroid never depended on Japan though and that's not gonna change.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Europe is fine, truth is though Nintendo cant get into UK because they were sega territory and half the EU isnt buying shit, *and they're not even in places like Poland*


​


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Stop making excuses.
> 
> Anyway people are holding off buying things anyway.



The 3ds outsold PS3 and Wii sales in 2 years. That's sad that the ps3 only sold 8 million in japan when it has a total of 80 million sales. Japan really isn't that big or important. These are facts not excuses.



And people are broke now.

Why aren't they selling Wii U's in poland?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

They are facts, but they are also excuses.

Truth is NIntendo needs to unify Japan.
That is their key to victory. 

The western industry mindset and motto here is too domineering and its going to ruin this industry, in fact its already begun to do so. Is why I've built the connections I have and layed the ground work for my Safe Haven against the utter turmoil that is going to occur in the gaming industry the coming years. 

Infact if the folks at Nintendo were smart they'd enlist some smaller PC devs into their fold and strike back while the iron is hot and get Japan backing them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Metroid never depended on Japan though and that's not gonna change.





in a side note: I got banned on GAF. First time ever that I got banned in a forum


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They are facts, but they are also excuses.
> 
> Truth is NIntendo needs to unify Japan.
> That is their key to victory.
> ...



I agree with you on that, they need to get their foot back in Japan and revive gaming there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2013)

People still play video games in Japan ~_~.

Japan just isn't that important anymore, bigger pond now than when we were kids. Focusing a ton of marketing in Japan is silly when there are untapped markets all over the world. I doubt Nintendo cares much, they have the 3DS doing business over there anyway. 

The "they can't focus on the UK because that was Sega territory" makes no sense, because you said they should double down on Brazil which was also Sega territory !


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> You mean Mega-Man syndrome.
> 
> I fully expected them to let him sit out a while after this
> 
> ...


Sonic fits pretty well, there were probably more Sonic games made than Megaman games when those franchises initially took off. It's just easier to remember the Megaman ones because they're numbered.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> in a side note: I got banned on GAF. First time ever that I got banned in a forum



Is it a perma? what did they do that for?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Sonic fits pretty well, there were probably more Sonic games made than Megaman games when those franchises initially took off. It's just easier to remember the Megaman ones because they're numbered.



There are 6 DS megaman games. I bet you cant tell me what they're called.

EA pretty much owns the UK. WiiU's insane cheap there. Doing nothing.

Brazil's just got a little bit of everything and the WiiU's  829 compared to the 4000 and 2300 reals the competition is throwing

Brazil is also one of their more difficult markets to tap. One should take on a challenge with a grin


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> There are 6 DS megaman games. I bet you cant tell me what they're called.
> 
> EA pretty much owns the UK. WiiU's insane cheap there. Doing nothing.
> 
> ...



I thought we were talking about the how there were 6 Megamans pumped out in a short amount of time during the NES era etc.

Aside from that, there are a lot of Sonic handheld games, and I honestly couldn't name half of them either. 

There is that legendary Bioware Sonic RPG that has the GOAT soundtrack though . 


Brazil is probably the most logical market to tap, but  disposable income is still a problem there. I think one of the companies will probably make a strong push there if they haven't already.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Plus too many Mario games in general, they're suffering from Sonic syndrome, IMO.



I dunno. Sanic suffered from putting out consistently mediocre to terrible console games for about 10 years. Mare-io's been making average games yearly for about... mmmm... 5? I feel like the comparison's a bit unfair.



Malvingt2 said:


> in a side note: I got banned on GAF. First time ever that I got banned in a forum



Whatcha do? Make sense?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> There are 6 DS megaman games. I bet you cant tell me what they're called.
> 
> EA pretty much owns the UK. WiiU's insane cheap there. Doing nothing.
> 
> ...


Thats easy I own them all. Megaman Battle Network 5 Double Team, Megaman Starforce 1,2,3, and Megaman ZX and ZX Advent. And that BN Starforce crossover that never made it over here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Whatcha do? Make sense?



I made a silly comment.  

Lol................DF

and got banned for a week.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Any good black friday deals?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Is it a perma? what did they do that for?



is not perma. A week banned. Also it was my fault. It looks like a troll post. I know better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Any good black friday deals?



I know there's a PS3 bundle for 200 dollars I think, it comes with Last of Us and Arkham Origins.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Any good black friday deals?



What region you in?

I know all the deals


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Southeast of the US. 

And the ps3 deal is good but I already got one. Wish I got it for that price.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *So 3D World gets ignored while NSMB trash still sells phenomenally?*
> 
> A damn shame. Hopefully the rest of the world gave it more love. The Japs are fucking weird sometimes.



How is it weird?

Do you expect folks to just skip over the first mario game completely and go for 3D world?

Nintendo is the one at fault for releasing those two games so close to each other. When more people buy the console they are generally going to go after the games that came out at the start of the console's life cycle especially if the game is worth playing.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 27, 2013)

so I heard 3D world sold like shit in japan? gg wiiu?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

107k in 2 days is bad in Japan? Mario games sell well over time. Plus Mario games only sell like 1 million total in Japan. Not that high,


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> so I heard 3D world sold like shit in japan? gg wiiu?



GG indeed.
This is what happens when you put effort into a game. 



thinkingaboutlife said:


> 107k in 2 days is bad in Japan?



From a relative standpoint. Peep da chart.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 27, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> 107k in 2 days is bad in Japan? Mario games sell well over time. Plus Mario games only sell like 1 million total in Japan. Not that high,



yup its bad. lowest opening sales of any Mario game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

"Sold like shit" is pushing it. Kinda.

More like, didn't move much HW to make the Wii U more viable in the region where Nintendo handhelds are like fapping off to porn. 

Otherwise, its GG for the console (and Vita TV) in JPN.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So 3D World gets ignored while NSMB trash still sells phenomenally?
> 
> A damn shame. Hopefully the rest of the world gave it more love. The Japs are fucking weird sometimes.





Japan likes 2D platformers, that's the thing.

Japan is also more towards mobile gaming than anything, hence why the 3DS and Vita sell really well in comparison to consoles.


I don't mind 2D Mario as much, but I wouldn't mind if they changed it a bit (like not flagpoles every time), have Mario implement something new and not rely entirely on nostalgia (a problem I'm seeing all too often from the 80's crowd growing up...) to sell itself.

I mean, before Sonic Lost World was announced I thought a parkour system would've been a nice addition to a 2D Mario. Still would be a good one - especially since they marketed New Super Luigi U with that 'In Search of Luigi' parkour promo...

But Nintendo just seems too rigid in that idea that change for their flagship series would spell doom. (and considering the failure of Sticker Star... That might not be too far off, except the reasons they changed it were for reasons no one liked or wanted.)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

> Japan is also more towards mobile gaming than anything, hence why the 3DS *and Vita sell really well* in comparison to consoles.



Uhh.........


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2013)

Hopefully picking up 3D World this Friday.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> yup its bad. lowest opening sales of any Mario game.



Maybe because it has the lowest install base? And any mario game? I doubt it. Mario and Luigi Dream Team 3ds sold the same as 3d world  when it first came out and 3d world sales are for the first 2 days I'm sure it would be higher if it was the whole week. Plus its not far off from the other mario games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

NA are more kind to 3D Mario games than JPN.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

Exactly which is why using Japan to say a game is a failure is dumb. Zelda sells like crap in Japan but it sells well everywhere else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2013)

My view is, if you not itching to buy a ps4 or x1 anytime soon but want a console, Wii U is for you. Alternatively, if you have a ps4 or xbone, instead of getting the other one, get a wii u

Wii U is almost the perfect machine right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2013)

Its like having a PS2 & GC paired together.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 27, 2013)

I agree with that as well, if only most people felt that way,


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> My view is, if you not itching to buy a ps4 or x1 anytime soon but want a console, Wii U is for you. Alternatively, if you have a ps4 or xbone, instead of getting the other one, get a wii u
> 
> Wii U is almost the perfect machine right now.



daed console daed company iwata plz leaf


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Its like having a PS2 & GC paired together.




uhhh i dunno about ps2...but its definitely already GC level in my book. The question is can nintendo sustain the output to the system. so far we've gotten a lot of the mainstream ports as well as the wacky franchises i was hoping nintendo would secure. they even have some good JRPG's already in development like X and Fireemblem SMT, which is one of my first eyeballs when considering a system.

But they have to work hard and keep delivering that past 2014 and 2015


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

Reggie already said that 2014 will be a better year for the Wii U than 2013 and there won't be a drought so we will definitely get a lot of games consistently.

I'm just wondering on the release dates and if the games don't get rushed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> daed console daed company iwata plz leaf



Now you're trying too hard, lad. 

Go buy yourself a 3DS and join the darkside.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> My view is, if you not itching to buy a ps4 or x1 anytime soon but want a console, Wii U is for you. Alternatively, if you have a ps4 or xbone, instead of getting the other one, get a wii u
> 
> Wii U is almost the perfect machine right now.



Got all my bases covered. Got my WiiU, PS4, PS3 (for my PS2 and PS3 games) and Gamecube.



Still thinking about getting an Xbone down the line (1-2 years from now if a couple of exclusives catch my eye).

Vita...nope unless a killer software title comes out. 

3DS: looking forward to Bravely Default and Persona Q (pending a Western release), in the mean time Pokemon Y, SMT: IV and Fire Emblem will keep me company.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

same, i already have my ps4 and wii u...i might get a vita tv and 3ds down the line cause there are plenty of games to play on them. the only way i'll ever consider a bone is if microsoft moneyhats tons of japanese exclusives, then they would force my hand. but even then only in a few years when prices have dropped


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

With a Wii U and 3DS I'm set. No need for any other system.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

i could never skip out on what CC2's next thing is, or sony's exclusives, as well as the best console version of third party multiplats


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2013)

Same. Though i'm a bit weary of CC2's actions as of late.....


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

Well I do have a ps3. But I don't own them for Sony exclusives lol, but the rpgs and stuff you can only find there.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *i could never skip out on what CC2's* next thing is, or sony's exclusives, as well as the best console version of third party multiplats


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm talking about their next gen thing, they were on the screen when sony announced devs already working on PS4 games in febuary


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm so tired I thought it said new hack and slash game.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]y_A0OteocpI[/YOUTUBE]



This guy pretty much speaks the truth.

What the hell is up with Nintendo's marketing? I find they keep making great hardware and software, and simply fail to understand how hard can it be to market it correctly. 

Nintendo's marketing makes it seem they want to appeal to everyone. Well guess what, all those teenage boys and who play CoD and Fifa are part of everyone. If they knew they could play those games for a console who is way cheaper and can actually run at 60 FPS, the WiiU would be selling like hot cakes. They should try bundling the WiiU with some third party games like the other companies do.

Anyway, it looks like Nintendo is rising up this year after the mistakes of the past. Here's hoping they continue to fix their mistakes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2013)

SageMaster said:


> This guy pretty much speaks the truth.
> 
> What the hell is up with Nintendo's marketing? I find they keep making great hardware and software, and simply fail to understand how hard can it be to market it correctly.
> 
> ...



HIs overall point is correct, but he's got the details of several things wrong .

As for Nintendo's marketing, they started doing it seriously at the end of october


It astounded me how they come with a largely family focused marketing approach, expect the wii consumer to jump on board and the launch line up for the console thematically mostly consists  of DarkSiders 2, ZombiU and Mario. +Ubisoft's shit.

Total collosall launch fuck up. The 3DS is the reason the HD development also didnt get done on time so delays and droughts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

why do people listen to internet commentators like this so much. dont you have your own opinions? they are the ones who get money for making themselves self proclaimed video celebrities, not you


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6UbNHlpGteg[/YOUTUBE]
don't really see a thread for indie


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2013)

cant wait to get that game..seems awesome


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]6UbNHlpGteg[/YOUTUBE]
> don't really see a thread for indie



Didn't watch the video. Just commenting to say I got dat Wallpaper. 

Hope the other backers enjoy rockin' it as much as I am right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles for $39.99 on GameStop right now. Promo code "CAG16" brings it down to $33.59


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> why do people listen to internet commentators like this so much. dont you have your own opinions? they are the ones who get money for making themselves self proclaimed video celebrities, not you



The amount of shitty cookie cutter "opinion" youtube videos that are posted in this section on a weekly basis should give you some idea.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles for $39.99 on GameStop right now. Promo code "CAG16" brings it down to $33.59



Same thing for Metroid Prime Trilogy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Same thing for Metroid Prime Trilogy.



Man. I want to pick up that game but because I did spend $700+ on my car, I can't


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Weird. Metroid trademark still active and yet Nintendo did renew Metroid Prime trademark this year.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

So we getting another metroid prime game? Cars are too much to deal with.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2013)

A user from the 3D World boards on gamefaqs called it and Galaxy 2 a cheap rehash/expansion pack with bad music......

>Galaxy 2
>Bad music

Must.....Not........Explode.........


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

Soundtrack in 3d world is beast, probably the best of the year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## SageMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> HIs overall point is correct, but he's got the details of several things wrong .
> 
> As for Nintendo's marketing, they started doing it seriously at the end of october
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I mean when I say that Nintendo has been rising up this year. The big games are finally arriving, specially for the 3ds. If Nintendo appealed to more third parties to develop for the WiiU, we wouldn't have all these awful droughts without good new games.

They did fuck up the launch but it's not too late to save the WiiU to be honest. Nintendo simply has to show off their product for the holidays. It's way cheaper than the other consoles, the gamepad is really neat, and you can play your favorite Nintendo franchises alongside other third party games. It definately appealed more to me than the other consoles.



Inuhanyou said:


> why do people listen to internet commentators like this so much. dont you have your own opinions? they are the ones who get money for making themselves self proclaimed video celebrities, not you



Since when does agreeing with an opinion mean you don't have one of your own?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2013)

not agreeing, but looking for these kinds of shock jocks to validate people's opinons is why they are so popular, just dont understand it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]js0m9YJd1Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 29, 2013)

Got apparently the last copy of Xenoblade at my Gamestop. Last time I do the Black Friday thing though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2013)

What almost got trampled to death?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2013)

Went to Gamestop about an hour ago and picked up a pre-owned Wii with a 2-year warranty, Metroid Prime Trilogy, and The Wonderful 101 for only $108. Wii is for my sister, the games are mine.  My mother will probably pay me back for the games, though, because she's anal about me having stuff to open on Christmas.  Gotta cancel my online order, though.

My father also bought me Super Mario 3D World as a Christmas present while we were at Sam's Club getting his sound bar.

Metroid Prime Trilogy and The Wonderful 101 from mother, Super Mario 3D world from father, and The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds from my girlfriend.

This Christmas gun be gud.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am happy for you Death Kun


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2013)

I just realized that they're all Nintendo games. 

Thanks, Iwata.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What almost got trampled to death?



No the fucking line. Next time I'll just order online because damn the one in walmart was faster. I got there at 12 left at 2.

So that's Xenoblade, Muramasa, Sin and Punishment, and Phatasy Star 0. Still some more games on my checklist. Now I just have to make time to play them all after work.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nintendo is using #becauseitsnintendo hashtag. I really like that slogan.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 29, 2013)

Target selling the Wii U for the cheap? how can you get the 3ds and wii u for 395?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 29, 2013)

Feels good to own both the MP Trilogy and Xenoblade already.

In fact, my copy of the Trilogy still has the plastic wrap on it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 29, 2013)

I wish I got Xenoblade when it came out but I thought the price would drop not get higher.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I wish I got Xenoblade when it came out but I thought the price would drop not get higher.



A lot of people did this and I still do not get it why. It is a Nintendo game, no way in hell price is going to drop 6-12 month's.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Feels good to own both the MP Trilogy and Xenoblade already.
> 
> In fact, my copy of the Trilogy still has the plastic wrap on it.



My copy of MPT looked so pristine that I thought the plastic wrap was still on it lol. It wasn't, but the disc is still pristine. As it should be, considering all of the "pre-owned" copies are actually new copies.

Can't wait to play Metroid Prime 1 and 2 with Wiimote controls.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2013)

I made the mistake of playing some Wii-U at a couple of stands at various stores while Christmas shopping today. I have half a mind to say "screw generosity" and just get myself one like a big ol' selfish bitch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> My copy of MPT looked so pristine that I thought the plastic wrap was still on it lol. It wasn't, but the disc is still pristine.* As it should be, considering all of the "pre-owned" copies are actually new copies.*
> 
> Can't wait to play Metroid Prime 1 and 2 with Wiimote controls.



Oh yeah, I forgot about that shitty practice from Gamestop and NINTENDO..

I have to blame them too.. Bastards 



Shirker said:


> I made the mistake of playing some Wii-U at a couple of stands at various stores while Christmas shopping today. I have half a mind to say "screw generosity" and just get myself one like a big ol' selfish bitch.



welcome to the WiiU family?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I made the mistake of playing some Wii-U at a couple of stands at various stores while Christmas shopping today. I have half a mind to say "screw generosity" and just get myself one like a big ol' selfish bitch.



It wouldn't be a mistake if you picked up a Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that shitty practice from Gamestop and NINTENDO..
> 
> I have to blame them too.. Bastards



It's actually not that shitty. They're new copies, but because they're opened and sold as pre-owned copies their value is significantly decreased, which means people won't be coming in just to scalp them. Meanwhile, the people that actually want to play the games get "new" copies for significantly less than places like eBay or Amazon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2013)

Nintendo is working it


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice, wish places I went to had a WiI U section that expansive, I saw Splinter Cell Blacklist for the Wii U for the first time today.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Any of you guys watch naruto?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2013)

The only place i have near my house that has a Wii U section is the fucking Wallmart. God damn it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2013)

Purchased SM3DW today!!! (well actually a few hours ago lol). pek pek

Now i have to play the fucking waiting game until Eve.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Purchased SM3DW today!!! (well actually a few hours ago lol). pek pek
> 
> Now i have to play the fucking waiting game until Eve.



Guess who doesn't have to wait.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2013)

^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The only place i have near my house that has a Wii U section is the fucking Wallmart. God damn it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj0g0L7L4zg[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRw6f6HK9L0[/youtube]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Purchased SM3DW today!!! (well actually a few hours ago lol). pek pek
> 
> Now i have to play the fucking waiting game until Eve.



I know how you feel finals? Didn't know you had a Wii U, you made it seem like you would get one later.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2013)

With the PS4 related purchases and Christmas shopping, I'm virtually broke. My next Nintendo related purchases will have to wait until 2014 when Bravely Default (Feb.2014) and Mario Kart 8 (April 2014) will make it to the top of my pre-order list.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not broke by any means, but I've severely cut back on buying games. The only games I've been buying recently are Nintendo games because I know their prices probably won't go down. For any non-Nintendo game, if I buy it for $60, by the time I get around to playing it it'll be $30 or less. That's what happened with Tales of Graces f, for example. I bought it at Gamestop for $60 and I still haven't gotten around to playing it, and now it's at Gamestop for less than $20. Waste of money right there.

Nintendo games seem to take precedence in my backlog queue anyway. I don't have a single Wii or 3DS game backlogged, and my only backlogged WiiU game is Windwaker HD. I still have a shit ton of stuff to start/finish on Vita, PS3, and PC.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not broke by any means, but I've severely cut back on buying games. The only games I've been buying recently are Nintendo games because I know their prices probably won't go down. For any non-Nintendo game, if I buy it for $60, by the time I get around to playing it it'll be $30 or less. That's what happened with Tales of Graces f, for example. I bought it at Gamestop for $60 and I still haven't gotten around to playing it, and now it's at Gamestop for less than $20. Waste of money right there.
> 
> Nintendo games seem to take precedence in my backlog queue anyway. I don't have a single Wii or 3DS game backlogged, and my only backlogged WiiU game is Windwaker HD. I still have a shit ton of stuff to start/finish on Vita, PS3, and PC.



My amazon cart is staring at me menacingly.
I've got 1350$ worth of product in it XD


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2013)

You some kinda rich guy?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2013)

When it comes to gaming backlog it rarely has anything to do with any one type of console rather it's when I buy multiple games at the same time. 2 years ago I bought Persona 3 FES and Persona 4 together. Persona 4 ended up being on gaming backlog for nearly a year before I touched it. Same thing happened when I bought Fire Emblem Awakening and SMT IV together (due to Nintendo's $30 eshop promotion if you bought bought both games before a certain date). I just recently started SMT IV.
I still haven't used any of my $30 eshop credit yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I know how you feel finals? Didn't know you had a Wii U, you made it seem like you would get one later.



I'm actually still getting one in two weeks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2013)

I say virtually broke because Christmas is upon us and I can easily see myself spending $400-$600 for gifts this year. Way too many people on my gift list. 

As for getting games as soon as they come out versus waiting for the prices to drop, sometimes the pre-order bonuses are enough of an incentive to get it early. Pokemon X&Y not so much...but SMT IV had quite the bonus material (art work/strategy guide and OST).

I'm hoping Bravely Default NA's pre-order bonuses comes somewhere close to that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2013)

*Digital Foundry: Vita Remote Play Doesn’t Compare To GamePad Off TV Play*



> “There’s a really high expectation level with Vita Remote Play because the core technology has been proven to work on not one, but two different systems – the excellent Wii U GamePad and Nvidia’s Shield handheld.”
> 
> “Image quality generally looks pretty decent [on Vita], but despite the resolution advantage, it’s far from the high quality presentation we get from the Wii U – closer to the picture you tend to get from Nvidia Shield, but still not quite up to scratch.”
> 
> ...



This is something i actually didn't expect DF to say in the least.

*Alsoooooo* time to shed some light with 3D World's sales in NA :

*Super Mario 3D World Reportedly Sold Over 200K in the US After Two Days on the Market*



Specifically 243k. Not as high as Galaxy 1/2 or 3D Land, but better than SM64 DS. Idk if this includes Digital sales or not.

Wish they gave out Sunshine's results. But either, it did obviously did much better in Japan after two days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I like the Zelda numbers too and again screw you UK.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2013)

I can never forgive UK for how they've treated Kid Icarus Uprising, as well as others in such. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2013)

[youtube]www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnAXwezhVFI[/youtube]


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 30, 2013)

so i beat wind waker hd, twilight princess and a link between worlds.

can i get some more fucking midna nintendo. how you follow one the best characters in the series with fi....ill never understand.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 30, 2013)

Fi feels so jarring after coming off from Midna. Like, wtf happened?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not broke by any means, but I've severely cut back on buying games. The only games I've been buying recently are Nintendo games because I know their prices probably won't go down. For any non-Nintendo game, if I buy it for $60, by the time I get around to playing it it'll be $30 or less. That's what happened with Tales of Graces f, for example. I bought it at Gamestop for $60 and I still haven't gotten around to playing it, and now it's at Gamestop for less than $20. Waste of money right there.
> 
> Nintendo games seem to take precedence in my backlog queue anyway. I don't have a single Wii or 3DS game backlogged, and my only backlogged WiiU game is Windwaker HD. I still have a shit ton of stuff to start/finish on Vita, PS3, and PC.



I only buy nintendo games early because nintendo games never go down in price and when they do its wayyy later like a long time later like a couple years. while other games go down in a couple months. So I wait till games I want on other consoles go way down before i buy them.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I say virtually broke because Christmas is upon us and I can easily see myself spending $400-$600 for gifts this year. Way too many people on my gift list.
> 
> As for getting games as soon as they come out versus waiting for the prices to drop, sometimes the pre-order bonuses are enough of an incentive to get it early. Pokemon X&Y not so much...but SMT IV had quite the bonus material (art work/strategy guide and OST).
> 
> I'm hoping Bravely Default NA's pre-order bonuses comes somewhere close to that.



I'll get a game day one if it came with a OST and artbook etc, why don't all games come with OST or sell them seperately?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2013)

Guuuuuuuyyyysssssss

Zelllldaaaaaaaaaa



I dont quite get the Fi hate.

She wasnt that annoying while I played the game.

And she's got teh hips.

Midna had teh hips.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Fi feels so jarring after coming off from Midna. Like, wtf happened?



its like they decided to ignore all the praise midna got and make fi a flanderized nazi while making her as boring and unintresting as possible. 

after finishing TP I can soundly say I hope the next console game is a sequel to it. I want more midna damn it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2013)

Fi gets flak for being a not especially well written bland "Robot character" in a game that enforces that robot character with the biggest handholding the series has ever seen. Doesn't help that she only gains her personality at the end of the game. While I loved her final speech at the ending, much like the game, it came at a fucking snail pacing that's more of a chore than a rewarding experience.

They did nothing with Fi for the entire game except the ending, Midna was a character all game long. Just because a character is a robot doesn't mean she can't be entertaining.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2013)

I still need to finish Skyward Sword. 

The only thing entertaining thing about Fi is the percentages she pulls out of her ass.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2013)

id gladly be playing skyward sword if I could buy it  

3d land, mario galaxy and super paper mario will have to entertain me until i can find it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2013)

*Super Mario 3D World Launch Deliberately Stocked Low for Japan*



> *Media Create reports that Super Mario 3D World’s launch Japan sales of 99,588 units comprised 57.17 % of the total of 175,000 units shipped in total. This means that either Japanese retailers ordered few copies of the game, or that Nintendo itself constrained stock deliberately, and it seems the latter may be true.*
> 
> To put this in context, Square Enix’s Lightning Returns, which topped Super Mario 3D World sales thrice over when it launched the same week, also sold less than its predecessor, and also sold through most of its initial shipment. Also, looking at Wii Party U’s debut at the tail end of October, it sold far less units than Super Mario 3D World (37,371 according to Media Create), but also had more sales of Wii U consoles in the same week (38,802 units compared to 3D World’s 21,002). Wii Party U’s debut did coincide with the release of some Wii U bundles in Japan, so that might have helped.
> 
> Overall, we may have been expecting too much from Japan sales this week, since the gaming companies certainly did not pin their hopes that high. For better or worse, Japan does not have a Black Friday, or any local analogues. Prospects will be much better this coming December for 3D World and the Wii U in Japan, as it will be for all consoles and games around the world.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 1, 2013)

What game was Fi in?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 1, 2013)

This one 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQd_PeOf2R0[/youtube]

(I think something was up with my game FI barely showed up at all besides end of mission stuff)


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 1, 2013)

How did you get far without Fi, and I look forward to playing Skyward Sword if I can find a copy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The only thing entertaining thing about Fi is the percentages she pulls out of her ass.



**Master, there's a 97% possibility of this sword being sharp.**

She was a true fountain of pertinent information.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2013)

honestly it felt like nintendo was intentionally trolling.

i was playing oot and i noticed that the only character that sets repeat explanation to yes by default is the owl. the only person you don't want to ever repeat anything. everyone else operates normally. nintendo is more and more meta by the second.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Rubin: "Nintendo Is Irrelevant As A Hardware Manufacturer In The Console Business”*

Former THQ president Jason Rubin recently discussed Nintendo's current state as a hardware maker, saying that the company is essentially "irrelevant" in the console space.

*Speaking on the latest episode of GameTrailers' Bonus Round, Rubin said flat out that "Nintendo is irrelevant as a hardware manufacturer in the console business." However, that isn't to say that he doesn't believe there is a lot of value at Nintendo, it's just found in the software. 

He then went on to say how the company is a "worldwide treasure," adding that "it is a crime that we do not play those games on the systems that we have."*

Do you agree with the former THQ exec? Is it time that Nintendo focuses on what it does best and delivers its software across a plethora of gaming devices? Let us know in the comments below.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 1, 2013)

People say Nintendo is irrelevant or suck but constantly bring up how they want to play the new Nitnendo game on the PC, PS4, or XBox LOL.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 1, 2013)

"Former THQ president..."

Stopped reading after three words.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 1, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> "Former THQ president..."
> 
> Stopped reading after three words.



To be fair to Jason, THQ was already a sinking ship on fire when he became CEO.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2013)

Shame too cause he was pulling some pretty decent moves in the last months of THQ's life.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shame too cause he was pulling some pretty decent moves in the last months of THQ's life.



That is certainly true.

Sucks that the company was already doomed before he became CEO.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2013)

> "it is a crime that we do not play those games on the systems that we have."



That quote really bugs me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder which group are far more pretentious to listen to. IP beggers or Port beggers.

Ugh fuck him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 1, 2013)

"THQ President"

I stopped giving a single fuck.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> That quote really bugs me.



Why don't people say this about Sony and Microsoft exclusives but I see this all the time for Nintendo exclusives. Like if you want to play Nintendo games so bad just save up for the system not so hard.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why don't people say this about Sony and Microsoft exclusives but I see this all the time for Nintendo exclusives.



To be fair, there are people that do say this about Sony and MS exclusives too. But since Nintendo's exclusives are arguably the most well known, the "go multiplat" complaints there are more noticeable. Also, think of how people tend to lose their shit when an exclusive for one platform moves to another.

Nintendo aren't the only ones that have to deal with that crap, but they do probably have to deal with it the most.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> That quote really bugs me.


Maybe someone is paying him to say such shit.

You don't see yoshida saying bullshit like that, he likes the games so he just buys the console. 

I realize a lot of washed-up companies are trying to spread their bad vibes to Nintendo.  That guy from Atari and now this guy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Maybe someone is paying him to say such shit.
> 
> You don't see yoshida saying bullshit like that, he likes the games so he just buys the console.
> 
> I realize a lot of washed-up companies are trying to spread their bad vibes to Nintendo.  That guy from Atari and now this guy.



jelly they couldn't go the distance like Nintendo


Asa-Kun said:


> I wonder which group are far more pretentious to listen to. IP beggers or Port beggers.
> 
> Ugh fuck him.



The one asking nintendo to go third party when it's a stupid idea on the consumer level and corporate level.
Really why are "professionals" saying this all the time.


Disaresta said:


> honestly it felt like nintendo was intentionally trolling.
> 
> i was playing oot and i noticed that the only character that sets repeat explanation to yes by default is the owl. the only person you don't want to ever repeat anything. everyone else operates normally. nintendo is more and more meta by the second.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 2, 2013)

They are also trying to brainwash the gamers since they all spout that nonsense now and the Nintendo hate on the internet is at a all time high.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

*GAME's Wii U Cyber Monday Console Deals Should Shift Some Units*



> Hurry up!
> 
> We've had to share some relatively grisly UK Wii U sales news today, but there's nothing like a Cyber Monday promotion to push some buttons and shift some units. Retailer GAME is offering the following bundles for ?199.99.
> Black 32GB The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD bundle ? this includes the rather attractive limited edition GamePad, pictured above.
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> They are also trying to brainwash the gamers since they all spout that nonsense now and the Nintendo hate on the internet is at a all time high.



They already did that way back with gamecube.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> People say Nintendo is irrelevant or suck but constantly bring up how they want to play the new Nitnendo game on the PC, PS4, or XBox LOL.


Because it is true, it is similar to pretty and talented women being trapped in a back water country; the greatness is limited by a low ceiling and lack of access. 

There are a few Wii games I wouldn't mind playing, but I honestly don't want the Wii disgracing my bedroom. Nothing is stopping me from buying a Wii, or a Wii U, other than the fact that I don't actually it around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Because it is true, it is similar to pretty and talented women being trapped in a back water country; the greatness is limited by a low ceiling and lack of access.
> 
> There are a few Wii games I wouldn't mind playing, but *I honestly don't want the Wii disgracing my bedroom*. Nothing is stopping me from buying a Wii, or a Wii U, other than the fact that I don't actually it around.



My Wii is next to my PS3. My WiiU is above PS3. My bedroom feels honor with such combo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

smh  Gunners is terribad.
Playing No more Heroes on the wii again after years, still felt great.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> People say Nintendo is irrelevant or suck but constantly bring up how they want to play the new Nitnendo game on the PC, PS4, or XBox LOL.



His comment was about their hardware, which is true for the most part.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> His comment was about their hardware, which is true for the most part.



I'm going with this too since on paper, it's not very appealing if your 300 $ console has hardware that's just slightly better than 8 year old consoles while the other 400/500$ have much more horse power that'll last another 7/8 years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Reggie Fils-Aime‏@Reggie_NOA
Jason Rubin, former THQ President, says Nintendo is essentially "irrelevant" in the console space.

He'd know about being irrelevant, eh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Project NEMO - The console that never saw release, but was made to destroy Nintendo*

Certainly you've heard of games like Sewer Shark and Night Trap. These are some classic FMV titles that are remembered more for their poor quality than their great gameplay. Believe it or not, these titles were originally planned for a new console called Project NEMO. The team behind this console included a lot of big-name game developers, which were rounded up by Hasbro’s chief executive, Stephen Hassenfeld. Hasbro was out to take the market away from Nintendo, so much so that NEMO's entire name stood for the goal of destroying Nintendo.

Multiple people on-team were out to create an acronym for NEMO, but it was Hassenfeld’s idea that ended up winning. “My winning entry was ‘Nintendo Ends Mid-October.’ This name stuck well, since FMV pioneer Ken Melville stated that the goal of Project NEMO was to "create a ‘Nintendo-killer’ that could be sold for under $100.”



Interesting read.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 2, 2013)

Not getting into this discussion but just posting my favorite comment from that GAF thread.



> Historically the industry is extremely volatile and unpredictable. Sony were everyone's favorite whipping boy in 2006-2009. There were doubts whether they would ever be a big player in the console business, and yet here they are, clear cut favorites to run away with next gen, both of their competitors have made major mistakes and allowed Sony to only get back into it with the PS3 but also start off this gen with a bang. If you were betting real money on who would sell most consoles this next gen, pretty much everyone would bet on Sony, i am pretty sure even snesfreak and AceBandage would bet on them at this point.
> 
> That would be unheard of if you told that to someone in 2006-2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Because it is true, it is similar to pretty and talented women being trapped in a back water country; the greatness is limited by a low ceiling and lack of access.
> 
> There are a few Wii games I wouldn't mind playing, but I honestly don't want the Wii disgracing my bedroom. Nothing is stopping me from buying a Wii, or a Wii U, other than the fact that I don't actually it around.



Yeah only people who understand little of Nintendo's process would suggest this.
Infact going third party would be actual suicide for their business structure on MULTIPLE accounts.

And coder worth their shit, would like to work on NIntendo hardware.  You know why? Because it teaches you something, they're always making an interesting machine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm going with this too since on paper, it's not very appealing if your 300 $ console has hardware that's just slightly better than 8 year old consoles while the other 400/500$ have much horse power that'll last another 7/8 years.




You guys know that isnt happening right? Well be lucky if this generation lasts more than 6 years.

That said. The WiiU is not that weak. Come on people.Fuck it havent you seen how the devs flipflop when it comes to the hardware?

Dont believe the sthick EA drops out.

There are many reason for Nintendo to NOT go third party and put their games on mobile as well.



Sigh I wish the Wii"s first party titles like Disaster Day of Crisis and  Cing's titles got localized. 
Wii has a lot of quirky titles


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2013)

6, 7, 8. Not really that much of a difference, the generation just started anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Because it is true, it is similar to pretty and talented women being trapped in a back water country; the greatness is limited by a low ceiling and lack of access.
> 
> There are a few Wii games I wouldn't mind playing, but I honestly don't want the Wii disgracing my bedroom. Nothing is stopping me from buying a Wii, or a Wii U, other than the fact that I don't actually it around.



So all you want are triple A bullshit titles?

Seriously. The Wii's library is a hell of a lot prettier if you take out the absolute garbage third parties put on that machine.

Fucking retards.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 6, 7, 8. Not really that much of a difference, the generation just started anyway.


My ideal length for a Generation is 6 years and 9 months.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2013)

i dont care. I'll get mileage out of my Wii U as long as nintendo keeps the games coming. Although i don't mind having my PS4 as my main games console 

And yeah i agree with razr. 6 years has been the standard for games consoles for a long time. the 360 and PS3 were the anomalies only because MS and Sony fucked up and blew all their money on their HW so they spent years recouping the costs, and had to artificially extend the generation by a few years to do so.

One thing with standard but customized parts is you can control your costs much more easily. We should be going back to normal generation cycles this gen, about 6 years. In that way, i'm glad that they didn't go with crazy powerful hardware in a vain attempt to keep up with the latest PCs. It would have been a bloodbath in the short term and the long term. You can't hit a moving target, better to start on your own terms of performance to price ratio.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

The one thing I have to say about the WiiU's hardware is it scales very well, the CPU is an evolution of the Wii's Broadway processor, given multi-threading, more cache and the die placement lets it interact with the console ( actual real multithreading.) The GPGPU is something new NIntendo had AMD come up with, mixing their ideology behind the Gekko with the EDRAM and a new subset. Its a very different beast.  

Gekko was also a pretty forward thinking design, was a pretty advanced GPU when it came out. That's why the gamecube rocked under RARE and Factor 5 magic.

If you're seeing any bad WiiU ports its due to coding more than the hardware. Specifically when you try to put a last gen design onto it. A top down CPU heavy console that needs extremely high CPU clocks to get shit done(because its inefficient,coders learned to deal with this in the long term with both consoles) needs isnt going to run as well with no optimization. its not a PC. 

Contrary to what you believe, WiiU would be better off not having to deal with PS3 and 360 code bogging it down. Its a lower level Power PC gen system designed for the living room and around communicating with the gamepad, so like the 3DS it does use some of its power for that, but the WiiU is like a cyclist who is really good at climbing hills, the higher the cadence the faster it climbs, if you increase the ram in the machine you can have it going at a higher speed as well. (Box would be bigger though, it'd be producing more heat than 63 watts while gaming.)

Middleware like Unreal is not really the best with it (similarly to unreal with the PS3) but Engines like CryEngine work really well with it. EA cancelled Crysis 3 for a reason.

So Nintendo has 3 options, they can sink the WiiU into a handheld device for next generation, expand on the WiiU's architecture and scale it up or go x86 hardware for next gen if the industry stays there. ( I'd rather they not frankly.)



Hahaha I find it ridiculous that it took these people all this time to figure this out 


NIntendo just really really fucked up the WiiU's transition post launch and their messaging, (those commercials were clearly intended for the family audience, but that horrible dubstep+ the WiiU's port heavy line up + then certain devs flipflopping regarding the machine kinda killed it for both audiences,) They missed the Forrest for the trees with that .

Now they have to deal with this shit;. But they better do it right.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 2, 2013)

Knack outsold more than Mario?  Well it's not like PS4 owners have much options.

But still this is quite a shock to me.  

The selling power of the PS4 that even allows average games to do better than Nintendo's strongest franchise.

After this generation there is definitely going to be some huge shifting at the top of that company.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Knack outsold more than Mario?  Well it's not like PS4 owners have much options.
> 
> But still this is quite a shock to me.
> 
> ...



WiiU UK sales are terrible.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> WiiU UK sales are terrible.



Which is only going to get worse as the PS4 pushes further and further ahead.

Third party support for this console is dead now.  There's NO way developers can see something like knack doing better than Mario on the PS4 and not think PS4 is the best place to turn a profit for them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So all you want are triple A bullshit titles?
> 
> Seriously. The Wii's library is a hell of a lot prettier if you take out the absolute garbage third parties put on that machine.
> 
> Fucking retards.


Isn't every console better if you take out shovelware?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Knack outsold more than Mario?  Well it's not like PS4 owners have much options.
> 
> But still this is quite a shock to me.
> 
> ...



are you not getting ahead of yourself with that comment? this is UK not the whole Europe numbers. 

UK=everybody now?

The problem here is that Knack a bad game is getting those numbers in one region which have a previous record of supporting horrible games. Alien......

Newsflash, it does happen something. Red Steel. Call of Duty 3. etc...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

UK's never been particularly strong on anything nintendo besides the Wii, that market is pretty piss poor for anything that isnt you know dude bro. Knack sold that much due to bundling. Knack isnt outselling the 2D Mario game either.
WiiU has nothing to sell on, and it hasnt been selling in UK. The need to get people to want it. And they need Shelf space.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Isn't every console better if you take out shovelware?


 You dont know the true meaning of shovelware till you actually see the sheer number of it that was produced for that system


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Knack outsold more than Mario?  Well it's not like PS4 owners have much options.
> 
> But still this is quite a shock to me.
> 
> ...



Mario will sell better over time. Knack is garbage but PS4 owners need to justify their purchase and they will pick up the crappiest game just to have something to play.


And Nintendo is irrelevant to the hardware business? Tell the 3DS, DS, Wii, etc.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Mario will sell better over time. Knack is garbage but PS4 owners need to justify their purchase and they will pick up the crappiest game just to have something to play.
> 
> 
> And Nintendo is irrelevant to the hardware business? Tell the 3DS, DS, Wii, etc.


Objectively speaking, pretty crappy hardware.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 3, 2013)

You mean the specs? Because the hardware is fine because we are getting great games and the hardware isn't stopping the production of great games. Its the hardware that allows it. Two screens are better than one. PSP might have had better hardware but the ds had better games with more innovation and that's all that matters.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 3, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Which is only going to get worse as the PS4 pushes further and further ahead.
> 
> Third party support for this console is dead now.  There's NO way developers can see something like knack doing better than Mario on the PS4 and not think PS4 is the best place to turn a profit for them.



Knack only sold better in the UK. In America 3D World outsold Ryse Son of Rome and other Xbox One launch titles.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Because the hardware is fine because we are getting great games and the hardware isn't stopping the production of great games.


It probably is, who says it can't be better?

I don't see what is wrong about the statement. Objectively speaking, if all of these games were on one console that didn't have crappy specs amongst other questionable decisions (controls, internet etc), why wouldn't things be better?



> Its the hardware that allows it. Two screens are better than one.


Huh?



> PSP might have had better hardware but the ds had better games with more innovation and that's all that matters.



Pretty debatable, the DS certainly had more games and was more popular. Better quality? I don't know about that.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It probably is, who says it can't be better?
> 
> I don't see what is wrong about the statement. Objectively speaking, if all of these games were on one console that didn't have crappy specs amongst other questionable decisions (controls, internet etc), why wouldn't things be better?
> 
> ...


PSVita has great specs but I play my 3ds way more. I don't care about specs since I still play older games and enjoy them more than better looking current games. It might have better graphics on better hardware but everything else it can do fine with controls, internet, etc. already being good.

Even with a hacked PSP I had  a hard time looking for good games.

Tech has advanced far enough that most games look good no matter the device.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2013)

My PSvita is pretty much PSP/PS1 and Exclusives I like machine. Im not to fond of the hardware. I do like Tearaway though :> I prefer the PSP's ergonomics really

And Nintendo's hardware has always been high quality sturdy and they tend to push the industry, they innovate with it. Heck the kind of GPU and CPU they built for the GameCube was amazeballs in utility back in the day, that design ethos still remains in the company. Their machines always tend to be solid (unless they have a clamshell) It depends on what their vision for the console is before they go with it. I guess you dont like where they're bringing their hardware.


They put some very interesting tech in their machines. Non Glasses 3D and the no latency streaming and what not are the latest to this edition.

What are Sony and MS using? Stock PC nonsense or extremely aggravating or efficient designs that break very easily and resemble george forman grills.

Dat truth 

Lots of people at Nintendo would leave, too much restructuring, lost cash, bunk investments and what not would go out the window.But Nintendo's games would still sell well, they'd have to try and maintain a wide portfolio however


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Reggie to give a 'new look at an upcoming Wii U game' on Spike TV's VGX awards*



> New York, NY, December 3, 2013 ? VGX, the inaugural all-day live multi-platform gaming event, revealed today that it will include a special one-night only performance of the music of ?Grand Theft Auto V,? featuring a host of artists from the game?s soundtrack and score, and streamed on VGXLIVE.com and across all screens and gaming devices worldwide.
> 
> VGX (#VGX) also announced that ?South Park? creators Trey Parker and Matt Stone will be on hand along with an exclusive sneak peek of the highly anticipated game ?South Park: The Stick of Truth.? Additionally, VGX unveiled its first wave of exclusive world premieres that will be debuted during the three-hour live stream on Saturday, December 7, beginning at 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT.
> 
> The new VGX format dives deeper into the world of gaming and extends its coverage beyond awards presentations. Fans will have unprecedented access to the industry?s top developers and talent and more exclusive world premieres than ever including exclusive new looks at ?Titanfall,? ?Quantum Break,? ?South Park: The Stick of Truth,? ?Broken Age,? ?Dying Light,? ?Tom Clancy?s The Division,? and The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.? VGX will also feature Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime presenting a new look at an upcoming Wii U game. Additional exclusives to be revealed shortly.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

Wonder what game they will show? 

IMO, its most likely going to be DK or Smash.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2013)

Terrible show yet promised footage of fucking awesome games left and right with the possibility of Zelda WiiU.

Conflicting to say the least. I hope it's not as bad as last year's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah the show is horrible but I am very curious about what game Reggie is going to show.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

Wii U Music 

Or Wii U Sports EXTREME


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 3, 2013)

It's kinda sad that there will probably be more bombshell reveals at VGX than there were at Gamescom, TGS, and even E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Reggie's VGX appearance includes a 'world premiere'*

kevin cassidy @GoNintendoTweet
@geoffkeighley Could we get clarification on the #VGX Nintendo content?  Is Reggie showing a new game, or new footage of a known game?

Geoff Keighley        ✔ @geoffkeighley
@GoNintendoTweet You've got to ask Reggie that one. He's personally coming to deliver the world premiere.
8:51 PM - 3 Dec 2013


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 3, 2013)

Whatever nintendo shows of will most likely be good anyways.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 4, 2013)

zelda im calling it.

there is no way they are not showing their biggest gun in the face of all this ps4 and xbox one hype.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2013)

we arent getting zelda info until next year at the earliest, or so aonuma said. That's why they made the HD version of wind waker for this year


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 4, 2013)

maybe nintendos new ip then?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> we arent getting zelda info until next year at the earliest, or so aonuma said. That's why they made the HD version of wind waker for this year



That could always change since the original plan was to show Zelda WiiU but they wanted to give WWHD full coverage. Whatever they have, they already have footage they can show to us.

A new Metroid would go a long way, though. I'm still bitter over the Donkey Kong reveal.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 4, 2013)

Didn't they say that WWHD is a testing ground for the new Zelda and they want to go in that direction with gameplay and style?
So they are checking the responses now. In which case they won't show anything until all the results are in.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That could always change since the original plan was to show Zelda WiiU but they wanted to give WWHD full coverage. Whatever they have, they already have footage they can show to us.
> 
> A new Metroid would go a long way, though. I'm still bitter over the Donkey Kong reveal.



Bitter in what sense?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> we arent getting zelda info until next year at the earliest, or so aonuma said. That's why they made the HD version of wind waker for this year



I forget which of them, but I think it was Reggie or Iwata who said that Zelda U was ready to be shown at E3. They just decided not to for some weird reason, something about not showing too many things at one time. That, and Zelda U would detract from the focus on Windwaker HD.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys are silly, clearly the game Reggie is going to show is *X*. A crazy trailer about the game and details. Remember we only have two teasers so far and nothing else. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I am hoping that it is* X*


----------



## Reyes (Dec 4, 2013)

I really doubt it's X or Zelda, it's most likely a new trailer for Smash with release date/release window.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 4, 2013)

I really don't think it's Zelda since Geoff Tweet and that article from Go Nintendo don't say this is a new game.

It's a new look on upcoming Wii U title, which leads me to believe they are showing off a title we already know about much more than hey we got a Zelda game in the works.  

Geoff tweet just says world premiere, which just could mean a new trailer or gameplay and not a new game at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

But *X* fits the "new look" thing. We hardly know anything about the game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]I4Ah1H0QOWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Dec 4, 2013)

Honestly I expect Nintendo to show a bigger game than X, heck I don't think X is a big of a game as people make it out to be.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

*X* is the sequel or spiritual successor of Xenoblade. Of course* X* is big. It is Nintendo biggest RPG.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 4, 2013)

Is it a big game compare to Smash or even Mario Kart, No it's not.

Xenoblade was not a system seller, it was a popular niche game at the end of the system. Sort of like Persona 4 was to the ps2.

I don't expect Spike or Nintendo to show that a game that will sell a system more than X ever will at the biggest gameing "event" of the year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

biggest gaming event of the year? wut lol

it is not a bad stage but come on lol

anyway I get your point .


----------



## Reyes (Dec 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> biggest gaming event of the year? wut lol
> 
> it is not a bad stage but come on lol
> 
> anyway I get your point .



That why I put the "" in event. I don't think it is the biggest, that is E3

I just don't think they will show X its all right if you do since at this point its all speculation, wish they weren't so vague with there wording.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2013)

*10 Reasons I’d Pick the Wii U over the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One Today*



> And it’ll have the games you want to play next year.
> 
> I’m generalizing here, because maybe you’ve really, truly been on tenterhooks for years just to play inFamous: Second Son on the PS4, or to dive into yet another massively online first-person shooter like Titanfall on the Xbox One. But 2014′s shaping up to be a banner year for the Wii U: Bayonetta 2, Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze, Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Bros. U and *the game I most want to play on any platform after 2012′s Xenoblade Chronicles — Monolith’s X.*
> 
> That’s just the confirmed-for-2014 stuff. There’s Yarn Yoshi, Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem, perhaps an English port of Dragon Quest X, to say nothing of potential announcements Nintendo’s saving for next year, say new blood in the Zelda, Metroid or Super Mario Galaxy vein.





that dude knows!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2013)

Fyi Xenoblade was almost a million seller....


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 4, 2013)

How big is Monolith Soft?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 4, 2013)

Monolith soft were the people that made xenosaga weren't they? Just a shitty guess based on the name trends


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How big is Monolith Soft?



They're 130 people.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 5, 2013)

they might as well have named 3d land super peach. I only ever play anyone else when I need them to get a stamp


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 5, 2013)

It should be Super Rosalina 3D I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN FIGHT WITHOUT ANY FUCKING POWER UPS World.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 5, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It should be Super Rosalina 3D I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN FIGHT WITHOUT ANY FUCKING POWER UPS World.



mmm that is going to be nice


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 5, 2013)

Picked up Monster Hunter Tri for the Wii U it was 19.99 new at gamestop


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 5, 2013)

why the fuck is zombie u still 59.99 nintendo?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> why the fuck is zombie u still 59.99 nintendo?



Because no one is buyign wii U


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because no one is buyign wii U



ill buy the hole stock then


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 5, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> why the fuck is zombie u still 59.99 nintendo?



I got it on Black Friday for 15 dollars. It goes on sale a lot but it shouldn't still be full price. Maybe Ubisoft wants to make as much profit of the game as possible.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2013)

Gaiiiiizzzeee

Wii owners like hentai confirrmed.

PS3 likes milf

Xbawks likes teens.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Gaiiiiizzzeee
> 
> Wii owners like hentai confirrmed.
> 
> ...



I like all of the above.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2013)

I bet you also like cheese foodles


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> ill buy the hole stock then



I'm actually considering investing in some Nintendo stock.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2013)

*GamesRadar: It?s time for Nintendo to admit defeat and make a true next-gen console*



> I am questioning the head-in-the-sand attitude Nintendo is publicly displaying. Part of me admires Iwata for declaring that Nintendo never follows trends because it prefers to set them instead. But by steadfastly refusing to make a console that caters to the needs and tastes of everyday gamers, surely that thinking is just plain stubborn?
> 
> The record-breaking uptake of next-gen machines is evidence--if evidence were needed--that the gaming public is tired of playing with console technology that dates back to 2005. If it hasn?t technically been the longest generation ever, it sure does feel like it. And I for one am tired of seeing PC games looking amazing while my console versions struggle to maintain 30fps. Now I own a PS4, I feel like I can breathe again, away from the suffocating exhaust from outdated hardware struggling to stay contemporary. Next-gen has cleared the air.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 6, 2013)

Making a "true next gen console" after the Wii U so suddenly is basically admitting defeat to your own customers/Nintendo audience. 

Also, apparently i'm hearing reports about Wii U outselling PS4 in NA from last week.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm really getting tired of people apparently having no idea what the "gen" in "next-gen" means....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Making a "true next gen console" after the Wii U so suddenly is basically admitting defeat to your own customers/Nintendo audience.
> 
> Also, apparently i'm hearing reports about Wii U outselling PS4 in NA from last week.



They just want nintendo to die like Sega is all.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 6, 2013)

Unless nintendo gonna release wii-u 32-x it's should be fine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Dec. 02:* 
*Dec. 02:* 
*Dec. 02:* 
*Dec. 03:* 
*Dec. 03:* 
*Dec. 03:* 
*Dec. 03:* 
*Dec. 04:* 
*Dec. 04:* 
*Dec. 04:* 
*Dec. 05:* 
*Dec. 05:* 
*Dec. 05:* 
*Dec. 05:* 
*Dec. 06:* 
*Dec. 06:* 
*insert 20 other threads*

from GAF lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Funny it's almost like some kind of open conspiracy is going on.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 6, 2013)

That first one is kinda funny. 

But Nintendo can't abandon the Wii U they're gonna have to ride out this failure for the  next 5 years.  The third party support is already abysmal,  to have them abandon their console is to betray the only people who have cared to buy it and then you are left with nothing.


I'll agree that there are people there that need to step down after this generation.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 6, 2013)

fire the hole a R&D department.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I'll agree that there are people there that need to step down after this generation.



Most of them are journalists.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 6, 2013)

If there is one person who needs to step down from Nintendo its Scott moffit and Iwata either needs to give their branches more autonomy, or go there and learn about the market itself because they micromanage a lot of shit. Procedure tends to get in the way of some things over there.Thats why Nintendo has problems.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

Do these gamers even have lives outside the internet and the gaming world? I don't get why people care about this stuff so much.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

everyone who cant afford a ps4 or xbox one bitching because they cant afford the wii u either


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Dec. 02:*
> *Dec. 02:*
> *Dec. 02:*
> *Dec. 03:*
> ...



It just looks they're trying too hard.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

honestly if this micro-transaction shit persists I can see nintendo making a bigger come back than anyone could have foreseen. 

people will only take so much, I hope.

Also god damn 3d world is amazing. Though shamefully I used the golden tonoki suite today...


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> *honestly if this micro-transaction shit persists I can see nintendo making a bigger come back than anyone could have foreseen. *
> 
> people will only take so much, I hope.
> 
> Also god damn 3d world is amazing. Though shamefully I used the golden tonoki suite today...



Or people might just conform eventually.

A lot of the gamers these days weren't ones who grew up on Nintendo back in their glory days and in fact started around the PS2 days.
As they don't know any better, so they are just going to see it as a natural stage of progression. And Nintendo making themselves less and less relevant in the console race doesn't really help them much either.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

How is nintendo irrelevant in the console race when they sold almost 2 million units of hardware just last week?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 7, 2013)

Because their greyfix aren't as good.

...

...Okay, that was bitter and unfair. This is probably a kneejerk reaction now that PS4 did so ridiculously well and The Bone is holding its own pretty good as well. It's similar to the one that happened when Mario 3D Worlds came out.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 7, 2013)

Do we have any sales numbers for the black friday weekend?

The only numbers I can find are Media Create(Japan) and some Numbers from the UK


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

We only have vgchartz for now and have to wait for the NPD.



> Weekly Hardware Chart 30th November 2013
> Platform	  N. America	Europe	Japan	Global
> 3DS	  795,981	338,146	103,268	1,292,585
> PS4	      165,978	708,354	N/A	955,435
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_6UHYVugsxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> How is nintendo irrelevant in the console race when they sold almost 2 million units of hardware just last week?



3DS isn't a console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cUNm816QUOE[/YOUTUBE]
Killed me


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> 3DS isn't a console.



It's a portable console that is outselling the launch ps4 and xbox one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> It's a portable console that is outselling the launch ps4 and xbox one.



Doesn't erase the fact that the WiiU is hemorrhaging money. We're talking about home consoles, not handhelds. Just like the PS4 is selling fuckloads and the Vita is still complete money barren.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

The Wii U is doing better than the Vita so business wise Nintendo is doing better than Sony overall in the hardware business.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The Wii U is doing better than the Vita so business wise Nintendo is doing better than Sony overall in the hardware business.


That's not how it works.
By this logic Sony is outselling everyone with PS4+PS3+PSV+PSP.
And yet nobody would say that Sony is doing better than anyone business wise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> That's not how it works.
> By this logic Sony is outselling everyone with PS4+PS3+PSV+PSP.
> And yet nobody would say that Sony is doing better than anyone business wise.



Mainly because of their other divisions sucking money out of them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

My homemade console made of cardboard and lint is doing better than the Vita, that's not saying much.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> It's a portable console that is outselling the launch ps4 and xbox one.



Experience has taught me that people who argue semantics really have no leg to stand on.

It's a handheld, plain and simple.

And I'm sure you know what I meant unless in your mind the Wii U doesn't exist, Well......I'm sure many gamers might have a similar case with you.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mainly because of their other divisions sucking money out of them.



Don't remember if it was Point Blank or Inu that said it but Sony's gaming division is what's saving the company at this point.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> We only have vgchartz for now and have to wait for the NPD.



Man, Americans sure loved the WiiU on Black Friday. Even in the face of brand new consoles it still sold 200k. Hopefully the momentum continues as Christmas draws near.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> That's not how it works.
> By this logic Sony is outselling everyone with PS4+PS3+PSV+PSP.
> And yet nobody would say that Sony is doing better than anyone business wise.



That's because Sony isn't good at making a profit despite their sales.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> That's because Sony isn't good at making a profit despite their sales.


Err... no. It's because industry is more complex than: "One console tanks but other is successful, so overall sales are good".


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, Americans sure loved the WiiU on Black Friday. Even in the face of brand new consoles it still sold 200k. Hopefully the momentum continues as Christmas draws near.



Same here, this could be the turning point for the Wii U. It sure has been on the climb up since the price drop and the Zelda bundle.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

The Wii-U is easily superior to the PS4 and X1 as of now. But I'm not sure if they have the right marketing to take advantage of the software advantage they currently have. 

The Wii-U can deliver an experience that "gamers" wanted, but I'm not sure if they're willing to give it a chance. I think the Wii might have tainted Nintendo's image to a large portion of the gaming demographs. 



Joakim Mogren said:


> That's not how it works.
> By this logic Sony is outselling everyone with PS4+PS3+PSV+PSP.
> And yet nobody would say that Sony is doing better than anyone business wise.



Yeah, that doesn't really make sense because Sony has the PS3 still while the Wii is basically negligible.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, that doesn't really make sense because Sony has the PS3 still while the Wii is basically negligible.


Because PS3 is an actual console that has new games even at the very end of it's life, while Wii was just a novelty gimmick that ran out of novelty steam, maybe?

The very reason why Wii-u is failing hard. Nobody needs wii-2. Just like nobody gonna need inevitable 3ds-2. Gimmicks can bring you a lot of money, but they are just 1 time deal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

If the 3DS actually depended on the 3D gimmick, like it was in the beginning, it would be severely fucked. The games are making all the difference.

I mostly agree with you though, Nintendo is basically doing the same thing here with the WiiU without realizing that the Wii was a one time thunderbolt. It's not going to do the same.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree that 3ds's library of games became very impressive, shit, probably the best library for any console in last gen. But without the whole 3D brouhaha craze, even with the exact same library, it would have never sold as ridiculously much. Especially in Japan.

So when 3ds-2 will arrive, should it also have so many exclusives, it will maybe sell well enough, but nowhere near 3ds levels, warranting it a failure in Nintendo's eyes.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 7, 2013)

change the wii Us name. anything with wii attached to it is dead to the majority of the market.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Cranky Kong....Cranky Reggie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> The Wii-U is easily superior to the PS4 and X1 as of now. But I'm not sure if they have the *right marketing* to take advantage of the software advantage they currently have.



It's more of a question of how they're marketing that has me going. But yeah, WiiU wasn't going to do a Wii that's for sure.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If the 3DS actually depended on the 3D gimmick, like it was in the beginning, it would be severely fucked. The games are making all the difference.
> 
> I mostly agree with you though, Nintendo is basically doing the same thing here with the WiiU without realizing that the Wii was a one time thunderbolt. It's not going to do the same.



the 3D feature still hurt the console in the long run either with it's pricing or it's graphical capabilities.

I don't really see why Nintendo thinks gimmicks are better than power.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> the 3D feature still hurt the console in the long run either with it's pricing or it's graphical capabilities.
> 
> I don't really see why Nintendo thinks gimmicks are better than power.



Because new ways to play and experience a game are infinitely more interesting than just cramming in more and more power every generation and calling it a day.

I don't really see why everyone wants Nintendo to play the power game when there's already two consoles that do so. The day that Nintendo starts aggressively fighting to steal the Playstation's/Xbox's main demographic by conforming to and adopting their policies is the day that gaming truly starts to die.

If anything, the WiiU's biggest problem is that it should've been released in gen 7, not gen 8.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

If Nintendo didn't have the gamepad then the Wii U would just be another ps3/ps4 and that's boring. I rather have new ways to play games then slighty better textures and crap in a game that really doesn't effect the overall enjoyment.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


>



That is amazing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

I love NeoGAF for providing me with gold.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2013)

WiiU cant have been released in the seventh gen due to the hardware nintendo used... soo....
Yeah.

Anyhow.

VGX was a pile of shit.Was tearing the industry down 
Cranky Kong ended up trending worldwide for like 5 hours lmao.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Cranky Kong was the best thing after all.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

More press for Nintendo a win win lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2013)

They would have made the show their bitch if they actually gave a shit and did something out the ordinary but it'd be kinda weird given the shit tierness of the VGX


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh wait.....this was there also.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm sick of Nintendo milking all their franchises and screwing over their fans. I know they love Mario and Donkey Kong and Zelda but come on... enough is enough. How about you work on some great new IPs, pull in the same kind of indie support Sony (and now Microsoft) are getting, and build hardware that won't lock your fans out of 95% of the third party stuff out there AGAIN. I know the truth hurts. But Nintendo could easily fix these issues AND put out great (and maybe even new) Mario/Zelda/etc. experiences at a similar rate that they are now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'm sick of Nintendo milking all their franchises and screwing over their fans. I know they love Mario and Donkey Kong and Zelda but come on... enough is enough. How about you work on some great new IPs, pull in the same kind of indie support Sony (and now Microsoft) are getting, and build hardware that won't lock your fans out of 95% of the third party stuff out there AGAIN. I know the truth hurts. But Nintendo could easily fix these issues AND put out great (and maybe even new) Mario/Zelda/etc. experiences at a similar rate that they are now.




Where have you been? they are so many things wrong with this post that I will not even bother.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Where have you been? they are so many things wrong with this post that I will not even bother.



Ok. Don't bother explaining why Nintendo made a console that will be obsolete in 2 years just like the Wii became a wasteland when it came to third party support. Don't bother explaining why they choose to make 3 Mario games a year instead of 3 new IPs. Don't bother explaining why 80% of all the amazing looking indie games announced recently are not coming for the Wii U.

I'm not talking about the random third party exclusives they manage to get occasionally. I'm talking about, instead of putting their own resources on the same franchises year after year, they put their own resources on developing new IPs themselves. I know they have a decent indie showing so far on the Wii U. But they're getting left in the dust on all the stuff being announced right now. I know people love gimmicky controllers for a few months... but I know a lot more people who's Wii collection had more dust than anything else after nothing was getting ported to it anymore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> If Nintendo didn't have the gamepad then the Wii U would just be another ps3/ps4 and that's boring. I rather have new ways to play games then slighty better textures and crap in a game that really doesn't effect the overall enjoyment.



Except that it doesn't really provide a "new" way of playing since 90% of the second screen's use is either for menus or maps. The amount of actual innovation with the dual screen is fucking minimal. A problem that the 3DS also has, although 2 or 3 companies found some pretty cool ways of playing with it.

The problem is that what little triple A third party there is will slowly fade away because publisher will want to cater to the PEE ESS 4 and the Xbone's graphical capabilities.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

Nintendo has lots indie support lol. And anybody who says NIntendo milks thier franchises clear doesn't know anything.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ok. Don't bother explaining why Nintendo made a console that will be obsolete in 2 years just like the Wii became a wasteland when it came to third party support. Don't bother explaining why they choose to make 3 Mario games a year instead of 3 new IPs. Don't bother explaining why 80% of all the amazing looking indie games announced recently are not coming for the Wii U.
> 
> I'm not talking about the random third party exclusives they manage to get occasionally. I'm talking about, instead of putting their own resources on the same franchises year after year, they put their own resources on developing new IPs themselves. I know they have a decent indie showing so far on the Wii U. But they're getting left in the dust on all the stuff being announced right now. I know people love gimmicky controllers for a few months... but I know a lot more people who's Wii collection had more dust than anything else after nothing was getting ported to it anymore.



3 completely different Mario games that all play differently. No one is forciing people to buy all these Mario games so why complain, instead of making new ips nintendo uses their new ideas on their already popular existing titles. What don't people get about this? And nintendo makes a ton of new ips every generation. Gamers cry and complain so much about things they know so little of.

What is a new IP going to do anyways if its the same as other games. People love their new ips of generic same old same old. I rather Nintendo keep their strong franchises fresh and alive.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Nintendo has lots indie support lol. And anybody who says NIntendo milks thier franchises clear doesn't know anything.







Clearly.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Clearly.



Super Mario Bros U came out last year with the launch of the Wii U. The only main mario game that came out this year was Super Mario 3d World. Mario and Sonic isn't really a main Mario game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2013)

Can't see the rest if the pics, bra. 

EDIT: Ah thanks Thinkingaboutlife.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 7, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Ok. Don't bother explaining why Nintendo made a console that will be obsolete in 2 years just like the Wii became a wasteland when it came to third party support. Don't bother explaining why they choose to make 3 Mario games a year instead of 3 new IPs. Don't bother explaining why 80% of all the amazing looking indie games announced recently are not coming for the Wii U.
> 
> I'm not talking about the random third party exclusives they manage to get occasionally. I'm talking about, instead of putting their own resources on the same franchises year after year, they put their own resources on developing new IPs themselves. I know they have a decent indie showing so far on the Wii U. But they're getting left in the dust on all the stuff being announced right now. I know people love gimmicky controllers for a few months... but I know a lot more people who's Wii collection had more dust than anything else after nothing was getting ported to it anymore.



Dude this is so spot on, that is why I didn't get a Wii U and went PS4. I would love to own a Nintendo console again but the Wii U is just not good enough, even with their 1st party support which like you said it's getting old. I wish they made new IPs too. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 7, 2013)

What's with people's obsession with new IPs. Whenever I see a new IP it doesnt even seem new to me because its just the same old same old with just new characters


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Super Mario Bros U came out last year with the launch of the Wii U. The only main mario game that came out this year was Super Mario 3d World. Mario and Sonic isn't really a main Mario game.



They've all come out in the span of a year. It doesn't matter because Nintendo's milking spans generations, not just one console. I can't even count the number of Mario games that have come out in the last ten years.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2013)

> Don't bother explaining why 80% of all the amazing looking indie games announced recently are not coming for the Wii U.



Source? I'm pretty sure Wii U's indie support has been incredible compared to its non-existent third party support.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2013)

The assumption that "new IPs = better" is rather grating. Especially when Nintendo actually _does_ make quite a few new IPs. They just sell jack shit because they're not Mario or Zelda, so no one ever really cares. Unless by new IPs, you mean something new that's as big as Mario. In which case they're better off just sticking with Mario.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cPt1Mulo_jU[/YOUTUBE]


8-Peacock-8 said:


> Cranky Kong was the best thing after all.



No surprise.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Source? I'm pretty sure Wii U's indie support has been incredible compared to its non-existent third party support.



Compared to its non-existent third party support? Sure, anything would look incredible next to that. The indie support so far has been good on the Wii U. But we're already starting to see that go away with games like The Witness, Everyone's Gone to the Rapture, Below, Don't Starve, Outlast, Minecraft, Octodad, Transistor, etc. Everything that's been announced in recent months has been for one of or both of the next gen systems and the PC. Now maybe the Wii U will eventually get ports of these games...

But because Nintendo once again chose to go with outdated hardware a generation behind the competition, that's going to kill their third party support like it did to the Wii. And in turn the indie games will follow suit. It just won't be worth it to publish on the Wii U when the big publishers aren't supporting it and the install base is so small in comparison. The insistence on using another gimmicky controller means that it's even more inconvenient and time consuming to port it even if they wanted to. And eventually indie games are going to take advantage of the hardware in the next gen systems meaning it would be impossible to port down to the Wii U anyways. Or if they did, it would be a lesser version.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because new ways to play and experience a game are infinitely more interesting than just cramming in more and more power every generation and calling it a day.
> 
> *I don't really see why everyone wants Nintendo to play the power game when there's already two consoles that do so*. The day that Nintendo starts aggressively fighting to steal the Playstation's/Xbox's main demographic by conforming to and adopting their policies is the day that gaming truly starts to die.
> 
> *If anything, the WiiU's biggest problem is that it should've been released in gen 7, not gen 8.*




Isn't this a contradiction?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Clearly.



Glad you agree.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2013)

Except the Gamepad actually has normal button layouts (unlike the standard Wii remote) that shouldn't take even a child too long to figure out how to port PS3 games on it control-wise. Its the tech itself from the inside that'll make PS4/XB1 games inconvenient on Wii U compared to their definitive versions.

Besides, at least we have the 3DS for third party support on a Nintendo platform. Even if its their handheld and all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Isn't this a contradiction?


Yea, it's a bit of a contradiction considering it would be about the same powerwise.

It has more to do with the fact wii U was actually planned to be gen 7, but turned out to be expensive as fuck at the time, so they did the wii instead.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> They've all come out in the span of a year. It doesn't matter because Nintendo's milking spans generations, not just one console. I can't even count the number of Mario games that have come out in the last ten years.


Compared to how other companies milk their franchises year after year? Once every few years for a new Mario, Zelda, etc, ain't bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Isn't this a contradiction?



Not really. There's a difference between a gap in power and being an entire generation behind. And there's a difference being powerful and "playing the power game". The WiiU could have been more powerful without trying to directly compete with the PS4 and Xbox One in terms of raw power. The problem with the WiiU right now is that it's trying to act powerful while pushing a gimmick. This would've worked a lot better in gen 7.

But Razr says it's impossible for the WiiU to have been in gen 7, so whatever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Not really. There's a difference between a gap in power and being an entire generation behind. The problem with the WiiU right now is that it's trying to act powerful while pushing a gimmick. This would've worked a lot better in gen 7.
> 
> But Razr says it's impossible for the WiiU to have been in gen 7, so whatever.



Nintendo is playing the power game? How so???


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2013)

Even if Nintendo made 3 new IPs instead, i'd doubt the mass market would care considering they aren't "SYSTEM SELLERS" as well as Wii U's other problems.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It has more to do with the fact wii U was actually planned to be gen 7, but turned out to be expensive as fuck at the time, so they did the wii instead.



Source?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> But because Nintendo once again chose to go with outdated hardware a generation behind the competition, that's going to kill their third party support like it did to the Wii. And in turn the indie games will follow suit. It just won't be worth it to publish on the Wii U when the big publishers aren't supporting it and the install base is so small in comparison. The insistence on using *another gimmicky controller means that it's even more inconvenient and time consuming to port it even if they wanted to.* And eventually *indie games are going to take advantage of the hardware in the next gen systems meaning it would be impossible to port down to the Wii U anyways. Or if they did, it would be a lesser version.*






Death-kun said:


> Not really. There's a difference between a gap in power and being an entire generation behind. And there's a difference being powerful and "playing the power game". The WiiU could have been more powerful without trying to directly compete with the PS4 and Xbox One in terms of raw power. The problem with the WiiU right now is that it's trying to act powerful while pushing a gimmick. This would've worked a lot better in gen 7.
> 
> But Razr says it's impossible for the WiiU to have been in gen 7, so whatever.



The latency would have been impossible to do.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Even if Nintendo made 3 new IPs instead, i'd doubt the mass market would care considering they aren't "SYSTEM SELLERS" as well as Wii U's other problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Source?



I think that's a pretty poor argument. New ips sell all the time, including Nintendo's (all the casual stuff they made last year, new ips are they not?).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I think that's a pretty poor argument. *New ips sell all the time*, including Nintendo's (all the casual stuff they made last year, new ips are they not?).



Well enough to keep hardware sales out of the gutter like Wii U's?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Source?



It was ages ago I just keep it in my memory.
All I remember was that it was in a interview with nintendo and they had plans to do something like wii U but it was too expensive due to tech restraints. Mainly because of the latency. 
It's like the failed 3d in the virtual boy to the 3ds they have had the idea cooking forever.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I think that's a pretty poor argument. New ips sell all the time, including Nintendo's (all the casual stuff they made last year, new ips are they not?).



Eh, I don't know about that one. Now a days the purpose of a "new" IP in this businesses is to serialize the fuck out of it to make sure there is some sort of return.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Well enough to keep hardware sales out of the gutter like Wii U's?



If it goes viral, it goes viral.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It was ages ago I just keep it in my memory.
> All I remember was that it was in a interview with nintendo and they had plans to do something like wii U but it was too expensive due to tech restraints. Mainly because of the latency.
> It's like the failed 3d in the virtual boy to the 3ds they have had the idea cooking forever.



Well I don't know how accurate that is. But I do know whoever does R&D in Nintendo plans in advance if I recall during the reveal of the 3DS, it was in development for 15 years, so they said. Who knows what they're cooking right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 7, 2013)

A.K.A. Never in a million pipe-dreams.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Nintendo is playing the power game? How so???



I said Nintendo isn't playing the power game.  They're just pushing "HD GRAPHIX"... which were exciting 7 years ago.

I apologize for the confusion. What I'm getting at is that Nintendo is trying to reach too many demographics at once, and it's resulting in Nintendo getting none of them. The only ones really enjoying the WiiU are the fans who would've bought it anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> A.K.A. Never in a million pipe-dreams.



A new ip can't push console sales?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> A new ip can't push console sales?



They're rare. How often do you see it for any of the companies? Not in the sense the IP's themselves don't move the hardware, but to always guarantee hardware movement, that's what's rare.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> A new ip can't push console sales?



Not that many new Ips anymore.
Have to reach ps2 levels to really really push sales.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well I don't know how accurate that is. But I do know whoever does R&D in Nintendo plans in advance if I recall during the reveal of the 3DS, it was in development for 15 years, so they said. Who knows what they're cooking right now.



I really don't even have a hint of an idea of what they will do next.
Exciting isn't it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They're rare. How often do you see it for any of the companies?



Every year a new ip comes out and hits gold pretty much off the bat. Some years better than others, but I don't really understand the implication that is being made here. Naturally, new ips become popular and older ips fall off .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2013)

It's been shown to be the exact opposite of that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I really don't even have a hint of an idea of what they will do next.
> Exciting isn't it?


I just want to know if they had the 3DS cooking for 15 years what do they have cooking now that dates even further back?


Violent By Design said:


> Every year a new ip comes out and hits gold pretty much off the bat. Some years better than others, but I don't really understand the implication that is being made here. Naturally, new ips become popular and older ips fall off .



Really? Not so sure about that. Going by all three companies none of them have abandoned any of their old IP's except maybe Sony, but I give them credit for making new ones, however, Uncharted, GoW, Killzone, and possibly Infamous are not dying in fact we'll be seeing more of them maybe LBP too. Microsoft holds to Halo for dear life and Nintendo holds their regulars. None these are dying in the face of new IPs, in fact it's more like an IP has to reach those levels if not they will die off, Bayonetta immediately comes to mind, fuck I'd love another Muramasa if my set didn't hint that enough. So in fact you have the situation backwards. The new IP's we're seeing seem to stem more from third party and unless there is some sort of exclusivity deal everyone gets them.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 8, 2013)

People ask for new IPs then they never buy them. Only one or 2 new IPs make it big every once in a while and when they do the companies will turn it into a franchise they make constantly yearly or bi yearly games. The other ips get scraped and the companies lose money or go under.

Compaines only make new IPs to find out what will be there next big cash cow.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> People ask for new IPs then they never buy them. Only one or 2 new IPs make it big every once in a while and when they do the companies will turn it into a franchise they make constantly yearly or bi yearly games. The other ips get scraped and the companies lose money or go under.
> 
> *Compaines only make new IPs to find out what will be there next big cash cow*.



Well at the end of the day these guys have to make a profit too. I probably wouldn't be annoyed by CoD so much if there wasn't one almost every year. AC is also heading that way as well despite hearing the plot not making much sense anymore.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 8, 2013)

I think if they make new ips they should be a bit more mature on the spectrum. that way their exclusive pool can gain some more depth. I love me some mario, metriod and zelda but lets get some kick ass shit going nintendo.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because new ways to play and experience a game are infinitely more interesting than just cramming in more and more power every generation and calling it a day.


Except that you know very well that isn't true, it's not impossible to innovate with what you already have now and Nintendo games on their own merit were always games of the highest quality.

New ways to play are interesting and it's that level of thinking that brought forth the DS and Wii  however I honestly don't believe 3DS and Wii U adopted the same mentality as their original counterparts which is why they are having trouble making games that take full advantage of it. 

Nintendo created a system without the 3D feature that alone be obvious to my point about gimmicks and the Wii U controller is being utilized as a few seconds convenience in their games.  Or every good game that has been released right now you constantly see people saying the controller isn't necessary.



> I don't really see why everyone wants Nintendo to play the power game when there's already two consoles that do so. The day that Nintendo starts aggressively fighting to steal the Playstation's/Xbox's main demographic by conforming to and adopting their policies is the day that gaming truly starts to die.



So basically gaming starts to die when Nintendo stops being who they were the era that gaming was saved?  The Xbox and Playstation(mostly the playstation) demographic were the folks Nintendo had backing their consoles in the old days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a great post from GAF



> If you're excited for the game, then why be embarrassed when they actually show it off to a larger audience? I only saw the first two hours of the show, but practically eveything else shown there was super serious and more or less revolved around killing people. The presence of Nintendo was a welcome shift in tone, they showed off a colorful game with a lot of charm and immediately looked fun.
> 
> Personally, I was more ashamed as a gamer when the guy showing off the zombie game started talking about how "we want to make the killing feel as visceral and real as possible" (paraphrasing). If making the experience of killing something feel more realistic is the only thing that we are aiming for in this industry, I cannot be very excited for the next generation. Same thing for that new Ubisoft engine: "here are a bunch of features that will enable you to destroy objects in the most detailed ways possible". And then we have Nintendo showing off a new playable character with abilities we've never seen before in a series that doesnt revolve around death and destruction, and THAT makes you embarrassed? Come on..
> 
> Also a shoutout to the presentation by Remedy where they described Quantum Break as a "revolutionary entertainment experience that combines a cinematic action game and a high quality live action show". If they are forward thinking and Nintendo is not, then I'm glad we still have a "fossil" left in this business.







Vegetto Leonhart said:


> Dude this is so spot on, that is why I didn't get a Wii U and went PS4. I would love to own a Nintendo console again but the Wii U is just not good enough, *even with their 1st party support which like you said it's getting old. I wish they made new IPs too. I guess we'll see what happens.*





Every time I read stuff like that


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2013)

Semiotic was in a thread other than Sony's? And I missed it?! Son of a bitch! The weirdest discussions always seem to happen when I'm not here.

In response to that GAF post... eh, it's relative. I wouldn't call Cranky a new character, I wouldn't call his moves never-before-seen and I would definitely argue against the game not revolving around destruction. Donkey and crew basically break shit because bananas. The colorful antics of Tropical Freeze and cranky's reveal is considered a nice change of pace if that's what you're looking for in a game. Other people are just more into wrecking shit with the biggest weapons and whatnot. Seems like he has a clear bias, much like a certain someone who's appearance I missed (see how I brought that back around? Boom).

As for gaming IPs. Old, new, rehashed, original, I feel like I'm the only one that thinks it's all the same thing. The final judgement of a game should be whether it's good or not, shouldn't it? Am I wrong? Has the initial purpose of entertainment changed when I wasn't looking?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Semiotic was in a thread other than Sony's? And I missed it?! Son of a bitch! The weirdest discussions always seem to happen when I'm not here.
> 
> *In response to that GAF post... eh, it's relative. I wouldn't call Cranky a new character, I wouldn't call his moves never-before-seen and I would definitely argue against the game not revolving around destruction. Donkey and crew basically break shit because bananas. The colorful antics of Tropical Freeze and cranky's reveal is considered a nice change of pace if that's what you're looking for in a game. Other people are just more into wrecking shit with the biggest weapons and whatnot. Seems like he has a clear bias, much like a certain someone who's appearance I missed (see how I brought that back around? Boom).*
> 
> As for gaming IPs. Old, new, rehashed, original, I feel like I'm the only one that thinks it's all the same thing. The final judgement of a game should be whether it's good or not, shouldn't it? Am I wrong? Has the initial purpose of entertainment changed when I wasn't looking?



Monkey going bananas doesn't=killing/destruction


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I just want to know if they had the 3DS cooking for 15 years what do they have cooking now that dates even further back?


Maybe 100 years


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Monkey going bananas* doesn't=killing/destruction



Don't use yer fancy puns on *me*, Malv!


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not too bothered by the VGX reveal, I wasn't expecting much anyway and I'm looking forward to Tropical Freeze a lot anyway. Besides, Donkey Kong Country is a series that lots of people in their 20's-30's remember so maybe Nintendo figured it would be smart to focus on a recognizable series that wasn't Mario or Link (since everyone knows those will be on Nintendo consoles for sure).

Edit: Also, damn your sig, Shirker! I've got enough to do this month as it is, and now your picture is getting me in the mood to rewatch Azumanga! Great show, but my schedule is too full!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2013)

You schedule is never too full to watch Azumanga. 

Heh. heh. I'm changing it tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Except that you know very well that isn't true, it's not impossible to innovate with what you already have now and Nintendo games on their own merit were always games of the highest quality.
> 
> New ways to play are interesting and it's that level of thinking that brought forth the DS and Wii  however I honestly don't believe 3DS and Wii U adopted the same mentality as their original counterparts which is why they are having trouble making games that take full advantage of it.
> 
> Nintendo created a system without the 3D feature that alone be obvious to my point about gimmicks and the Wii U controller is being utilized as a few seconds convenience in their games.  Or every good game that has been released right now you constantly see people saying the controller isn't necessary.



It certainly is true, and that GAF post that Malvin posted summed up my thoughts pretty accurately. If, from all that POWAH the PS4 and One have, all we have to look forward to is super realistic killing and destruction, I weep for the next generation. 

Nintendo needs to remain that stalwart, fossilized beacon of light. They just need to get the gimmicks right.

The 3D on the 3DS was there to take advantage of the 3D-craze that was going on a few years ago. It wasn't later until that they realized you can't really do anything with it, so they made a cheaper alternative for those who didn't care about it.

Off-TV play alone makes the WiiU worth it. To me, at least. Someone else might really enjoy the Dualshock 4's touchpad (lol) or the Xbox One's Kinect. If they enjoy it, they enjoy it. 

Not needing the gamepad != irrelevancy. Remember how pissed people got when they were "required" to use the Wiimote + Nunchuck? You would think the plethora of control options on the WiiU (Pro Controller, Gamepad, Wiimote + Nunchuck, Classic Controller (Pro)) would be enough to shut people up, but I suppose it isn't.



Canute87 said:


> So basically gaming starts to die when Nintendo stops being who they were the era that gaming was saved?  The Xbox and Playstation(mostly the playstation) demographic were the folks Nintendo had backing their consoles in the old days.



Back in the old days, Nintendo was only one of two (major) options. Therefore, a large majority of the gaming demographic back then was supporting Nintendo regardless. Then there were four (Sega, Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft), and then three (Sega). 

You're just making a self-serving statement to justify your antagonistic attitude towards Nintendo, without taking into account that a large portion of the Playstation and Xbox demographic didn't really start gaming until gen 7. Your statement also implies that the gaming demographic as a whole hasn't grown whatsoever, and that everyone who supported Nintendo has jumped ship to "greener pastures", which isn't really true.

Yes, gaming dies when Nintendo conforms. Nintendo is one of few major developers still around that creates "classic" video games and does a damn good job at it. I would rather Nintendo die as who they are than thrive as a lifeless, conformist copycat.


----------



## Veggie (Dec 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Every time I read stuff like that


Just because you don't get tired of the same franchises doesn't mean others don't. Just like COD and Assasin's creed I'm tired of Mario games every year. If nintendo wants to get people back on their side they need to make new interesting franchises. Only then I will buy a nintendo console. 

They also need a console that can have third more party support.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Vegetto Leonhart said:


> Just because you don't get tired of the same franchises doesn't mean others don't. Just like COD and Assasin's creed I'm tired of Mario games every year. If nintendo wants to get people back on their side they need to make new interesting franchises. Only then I will buy a nintendo console.
> 
> They also need a console that can have third more party support.



Answer the following 
How many Nintendo games have you played?
How long and what year has it been since you played one?
Since what console?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 8, 2013)

I wonder if the guy even bought a Nintendo handheld, since 1st party support on that platform curbstomps the DS's IMO.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 8, 2013)

People act like they are forced to buy any game with Mario in it. Just choice the ones that interest you. I don't play every Mario game.

And how do you get tired of Mario when they are constantly improving it and adding more to it. I can understand COD since they are pretty much the same game but Mario isn't.


And people who all say Mario is the same all the time makes it seem to me like they haven't played a Mario game in years.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2013)

The 3DS is still a long, long way to even reach the versatility of the DS in terms of games. It's on a good track though.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> And how do you get tired of Mario when they are constantly improving it and adding more to it. I can understand COD since they are pretty much the same game but Mario isn't.



The "New super Mario Bros" series says hi. It improves and adds as much as COD does to its series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The 3DS is still a long, long way to even reach the versatility of the DS in terms of games. It's on a good track though.


Having the DS's library helps.
The 3ds still has a lot of life it should be better at the end.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The 3DS is still a long, long way to even reach the versatility of the DS in terms of games. It's on a good track though.
> 
> 
> 
> The "New super Mario Bros" series says hi. It improves and adds as much as COD does to its series.


Doesn't release as often as COD though, just one for every thing. A few cool things did come out of it. 

Personally want that gold fireball to come back. Maybe nintendo should just set up a shop in the game where you can buy power ups for coins so they can manage to put every powerup ever in them hmm?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 8, 2013)

You know it's funny when people say they're tired of Mario, but forget about new IP that came out on the Wii and GameCube.

Well what happened to those games? They didn't sell well and those Mario games sold like hotcakes.

And how do people get tired of Mario games? Nintendo's characters are the most adaptable/changeable brands in video games, the gameplay mechanics and narrative for a Mario game can be change or flipped around in a ridiculous number of ways.

The same cannot be said for Master Chief or Nathan Drake, Sackboy from LBP would be close if Sony didn't hand the brand off to contracted third-party developers for a mediocre kart-racing title.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2013)

People aren't tired of Mario and Zelda as long as they do something new and interesting.

GTA V couldn't have sold so well if people wanted something "new".

Though if those franchises had as much attention and effort gone into them as Nintendo's other franchises there wouldn't have been any real issues IMO.

No sensible person would say that they are tired of seeing Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong, Starfox, Metroid, F-Zero, Pokemon and pikmin if they were guaranteed to make their generation appearance.
When last have we gotten an truly stellar starfox game as well as F-Zero while Mario sees so many sequels?  This is the issue.


What people want is good games made by THIRD PARTY developers on a Nintendo console.

Microsoft came out of nowhere and got that support, It can't be that hard for Nintendo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 8, 2013)

^^I think bought would be more accurate, and from the financial side of things it hasn't helped the Xbox division if they keep bleeding money.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The 3DS is still a long, long way to even reach the versatility of the DS in terms of games. It's on a good track though.
> 
> 
> 
> The "New super Mario Bros" series says hi. It improves and adds as much as COD does to its series.


Well true but its an exception since there is only one for every console and its spaced out enough so with the changes it doesn''t feel stale or old. Plus the Wii U one is the best one for me they really made that one great



And the ds really was innovative and added a lot to gameplay. The zelda games on the ds proved it, same with metriod prime hunters and various games even by 3rd party develepors.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> You know it's funny when people say they're tired of Mario, but forget about new IP that came out on the Wii and GameCube.
> 
> Well what happened to those games? They didn't sell well and those Mario games sold like hotcakes.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% Nintendo can do so much with their characters they are pretty much limitless.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> People aren't tired of Mario and Zelda as long as they do something new and interesting.
> 
> GTA V couldn't have sold so well if people wanted something "new".
> 
> ...



Well Nintendo tried to get 3rd party support with the Wii U. But Wii U owners don't buy them so its not really Nintendo's fault even though the 3rd parties don't even bother to advertise the Wii u version and release crappy ports.


And Nintendo does release their other franchises but they aren't as popular or sell as much so they don't release them as often. I think they said if the starfox 3ds remake sold well they would consider making a new one but I don't think that turned out too well. Plus Nintendo has way to mainly franchises to revive and not enough teams.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> You know it's funny when people say they're tired of Mario, but forget about new IP that came out on the Wii and GameCube.
> 
> Well what happened to those games? They didn't sell well and those Mario games sold like hotcakes.
> 
> ...



Nintendo has made no new ips since the n64 that have sold well? Is this what you're saying?

The adaptable thing doesn't really make sense. This is video games not movies, anyone can be adapted into any type of game. Doesn't matter if they're a blank character like Mario or not.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Well Nintendo tried to get 3rd party support with the Wii U. But Wii U owners don't buy them so its not really Nintendo's fault even though the 3rd parties don't even bother to advertise the Wii u version and release crappy ports.
> 
> 
> And Nintendo does release their other franchises but they aren't as popular or sell as much so they don't release them as often. I think they said if the starfox 3ds remake sold well they would consider making a new one but I don't think that turned out too well. Plus Nintendo has way to mainly franchises to revive and not enough teams.



Well you have other talented developers for that.  Kamiya wants to do starfox  and the folks at sega who dealt with F-Zero must can bring some new ideas or al least added functionality to the game they made about a decade ago.

But Miyamoto doesn't seem to like the idea outsourcing those titles when it's obvious his folks can't manage.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Well you have other talented developers for that.  Kamiya wants to do starfox  and the folks at sega who dealt with F-Zero must can bring some new ideas or al least added functionality to the game they made about a decade ago.
> 
> But Miyamoto doesn't seem to like the idea outsourcing those titles when it's obvious his folks can't manage.



Well normally they're either really good, OoS/A and F-Zero, or you get Other M. Which while I think was decent, everyone else thinks is horrible. So it's understandable why Miyamoto doesn't want to outsource. 

Not that I wouldn't drool at the concept of Kamiya doing Starfox because lord knows that franchise needs some love and it's kind of disappointing when the only latest Starfox game that was actually decent was Starfox 64.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2013)

Except Other M's shittyness is directly attributed by Nintendo's internal developers and the guy in charge of Metroid, Sakamoto.

I like the guy's work and love the shit out of his contributions to Metroid but let's not shift the blame to Team Ninja here, they just followed his very shitty instructions.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except Other M's shittyness is directly attributed by Nintendo's internal developers and the guy in charge of Metroid, Sakamoto.
> 
> I like the guy's work and love the shit out of his contributions to Metroid but let's not shift the blame to Team Ninja here, they just followed his very shitty instructions.



Care to tell me what exactly is wrong with other M?  I heard it wasn't up to the metroid standards


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Care to tell me what exactly is wrong with other M?  I heard it wasn't up to the metroid standards



[YOUTUBE]qMI1-DDklqE[/YOUTUBE]
There is your answer. That's the summed up version.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2013)

THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY! THE BABY!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Other M is a masterpiece.. 9.6/10


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 8, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Except the Gamepad actually has normal button layouts (unlike the standard Wii remote) that shouldn't take even a child too long to figure out how to port PS3 games on it control-wise. Its the tech itself from the inside that'll make PS4/XB1 games inconvenient on Wii U compared to their definitive versions.
> 
> Besides, at least we have the 3DS for third party support on a Nintendo platform. Even if its their handheld and all.



For the love of god people, dont turn this place into Neogaf

Come to me, let the St. awash you all with my glorious light as it RAZES THE IGNORANCE FROM YOU SOULS!

We there? We there.

WiiU isnt  hard to port to. Its designed to be ported to, that's the point of the machine. Its designed to get downports from other next gen consoles. Why? Because they work the exact same way. 
The major difference? The next gen consoles have more raw power, and the WiiU does things FASTER. 
Last gen consoles are completely flipped around in design ethos. And its still runs ports from last gen shit with little to no optimization without screen tearing in the shittiest of code. That alone should give you a ballpark for what it CAN do. You see DarkSiders? You See Warriors Orochi? Those are games running on dump code, made in a matter of weeks

As for what the architecture script being RISK PPC or X86 nobody gives a hoot. You just pop the code in a  recompiler and you optimize from there. Do some math, get it done.

You want the other evidence? Well wait to see what Shinen and Nintendo puts out in 2014.

The great thing about the WiiU? The machine has a brilliant sense of cohesion in architectural design. No bottlenecks whatsoever. It also scales up and down very well. Nintendo can increase the RAM, add in more cores and voila, even more performance. And in a generation they can bring it down to the size of a handheld.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 8, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Other M is a masterpiece.. 9.6/10



Other M is no masterpiece.

The story they made didnt get the point across( Samus's characterization was fine), the voice work was.. bad. The combat had good idea with eh execution, really good level design with a bunch of weird gameplay sections that dragged it down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I think that's a pretty poor argument. New ips sell all the time, including Nintendo's (all the casual stuff they made last year, new ips are they not?).



Sin and Punishment Sold like shit, Xenoblade didnt.

I think NIntendo knows what they're doing with their properties.

If you want a New IP from the likes of Koizumi, MIyamoto or Aonuma. Perhaps some of the other heads of teams in Nintendo's  many studios / partners, you'll either have to play their Eshop games or wait.
If you want a new franchise then sure, but Nintendo has a bunch of old ones. Like 30 of them.
shit they could even take an Fzero property and add in 3D brawling sections


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 8, 2013)

Another thing I dont understand is why people keep complaining about the GamePad and the second screen.Its got a wide variety of uses and it makes RTS's playable on consoles. What's not to love about this particular gimmick? Especially when its capable of things like this. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Q5oYo3T8I[/youtube]


Its a really ergonomic and comfortable controller to boot. And it gets 8hours of battery now. And I've got pro controllers ( Which quite frankly are the best controllers ever made(that D-Pad is magical)) to supplement. So what's not to like? Its people knocking something before they get some good TLC with it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Other M is no masterpiece.
> 
> The story they made didnt get the point across( Samus's characterization was fine), the voice work was.. bad. The combat had good idea with eh execution, really good level design with a bunch of weird gameplay sections that dragged it down.



Other M is the greatest game ever made -1/10


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Other M is no masterpiece.
> 
> The story they made didnt get the point across( *Samus's characterization was fine*), the voice work was.. bad. The combat had good idea with eh execution, really good level design with a bunch of weird gameplay sections that dragged it down.



Sure was! Gosh darn, I loved watching Samus turned into a petite little submissive cunt that pandered to the most retarded of gameplay inhibiting plot points because Sakamoto couldn't think of better ways of limiting her weaponry. And menstruating all over her Varia Suit, because of some latent, seriously late PTSD attack that only triggered after Ridley's 40th attempt of eating her. 

The level design was Spaceship A, Spaceship B, Forest #1, Lava #2, Ice #3, Spaceship C, etc...exciting stuff right there. Enemy design was almost as cartoonish as Wonderful 101, which fucked up the cool designs of the handheld games which managed to remain intimidating cause of the 2D graphics. Combat was auto-aim bonanza that allowed you to heal at any point which was controlled *without* the fucking numchuck for some ungodly reason coupled with forced investigation first person section that didn't allowed you to leave the area until you point at the point they want you to. All of this happening throughout a straight line of levels that were interrupted by shitloads of cutscenes. All presented with graphics that manage to look worse than the first Metroid Prime on the Gamecube.

It's just an amalgamation of bland to mediocre to terrible decisions. I don't even wanna write about it anymore. I think the only thing I like about the game is one specific monster that's one of the hardest to fight but I can't even remember what he looks like.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 8, 2013)

THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby. THE BABY! The Baby.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sure was! Gosh darn, I loved watching Samus turned into a petite little submissive cunt that pandered to the most retarded of gameplay inhibiting plot points because Sakamoto couldn't think of better ways of limiting her weaponry. And menstruating all over her Varia Suit, because of some latent, seriously late PTSD attack that only triggered after Ridley's 40th attempt of eating her.
> 
> The level design was Spaceship A, Spaceship B, Forest #1, Lava #2, Ice #3, Spaceship C, etc...exciting stuff right there. Enemy design was almost as cartoonish as Wonderful 101, which fucked up the cool designs of the handheld games which managed to remain intimidating cause of the 2D graphics. Combat was auto-aim bonanza that allowed you to heal at any point which was controlled *without* the fucking numchuck for some ungodly reason coupled with forced investigation first person section that didn't allowed you to leave the area until you point at the point they want you to. All of this happening throughout a straight line of levels that were interrupted by shitloads of cutscenes. All presented with graphics that manage to look worse than the first Metroid Prime on the Gamecube.
> 
> It's just an amalgamation of bland to mediocre to terrible decisions. I don't even wanna write about it anymore. I think the only thing I like about the game is one specific monster that's one of the hardest to fight but I can't even remember what he looks like.



You sure you're not playing Final Fantasy 13 over there buddy?


In general everything you said was right.

Except samus's character being what you described.


I like Disaster Day of Crisis more than Other M.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 8, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Other M is no masterpiece.
> 
> The story they made didnt get the point across( Samus's characterization was fine), the voice work was.. bad. The combat had good idea with eh execution, really good level design with a bunch of weird gameplay sections that dragged it down.



I disagree


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Nintendo has made no new ips since the n64 that have sold well? Is this what you're saying?
> 
> The adaptable thing doesn't really make sense. This is video games not movies, anyone can be adapted into any type of game. Doesn't matter if they're a blank character like Mario or not.



I didn't say Nintendo-made IPs that are new, I said new IPs on Nintendo's previous consoles. You know, where people noted they were getting tired of only playing Mario games.

Except there was...

Boom Blox
de Blob
Zack and Wiki
Little King's Story
Punch-Out
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom
Dead Space: Extraction
Muramasa: Demon Blade
A Boy and His Blob
MadWorld

I remember quite a few publishers trying to breakout onto the Wii with some legitimate efforts, but most people bought Nintendo's first-party stuff, generic mini-game collections, and fitness games.

But now it's "I'm tired of Mario"? There were other options then that buyers chose not to explore, you could argue Nintendo should've helped market those games better, but it's ridiculous to blame it on Mario when consumer preference is to blame. 

It does matter if Mario is a blank character or not, Uncharted and Halo are too set in stone from a narrative and genre-specific standpoint to become popular as anything else. Halo Wars is still an on-going thing right? I'm also sure PS All-Stars will get an amazing sequel too...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2013)

Yo guys

This is fucking glorious

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvW9WwDLCxg[/youtube]

Nintendo came out with 10 ips last gen lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I didn't say Nintendo-made IPs that are new, I said new IPs on Nintendo's previous consoles. You know, where people noted they were getting tired of only playing Mario games.
> 
> Except there was...
> 
> ...


This is true, albeit most of those games are not designed to appeal to large demographics. 



> But now it's "I'm tired of Mario"? There were other options then that buyers chose not to explore, you could argue Nintendo should've helped market those games better, but it's ridiculous to blame it on Mario when consumer preference is to blame.


You just stated a major reason why those games didn't sell well. Most of those games were not marketed well at all. Most people do not know what any of those games are, the majority of the games you listed are considered hidden gems. Those games are also either from niche genres or they have low budget visuals, which hurts it commercially. 

Epic Yarn sold a lot, dunno why that game is up there.

Tatsunoko vs Capcom did well considering no one in the US knows what Tatsunoko is and the Wii controller is crappy for fighting games (basically any of the arcade stick sales were due to this game).

Dead Space did 400-500K, hardly a flop considering it is a very niche genre (light gun-esque rail shooter). 






> It does matter if Mario is a blank character or not, Uncharted and Halo are too set in stone from a narrative and genre-specific standpoint to become popular as anything else. Halo Wars is still an on-going thing right? I'm also sure PS All-Stars will get an amazing sequel too...



 If anything the only reason why those games sold well was because of brand. The reason why no one talks about them is because they're bad-mediocre games.

Any franchise can be adapted into any game, games do not care. No one didn't mind that Persona 4s plot was continued onto a fighting game in Arena. Most people have no problems embracing games that are non canon either or a different canon from the main story.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> This is true, albeit most of those games are not designed to appeal to large demographics.
> 
> You just stated a major reason why those games didn't sell well. Most of those games were not marketed well at all. Most people do not know what any of those games are, the majority of the games you listed are considered hidden gems. Those games are also either from niche genres or they have low budget visuals, which hurts it commercially.
> 
> ...


Well you saw the Persona fanboys react to Persona Q right?

LOL./


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well you saw the Persona fanboys react to Persona Q right?
> 
> LOL./



I remember people being salty that Nintendo was getting a Persona game (until Persona 5 got announced).

Can't say I encountered a lot of people who are angry about the crossover in general.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I remember people being salty that Nintendo was getting a Persona game (until Persona 5 got announced).
> 
> Can't say I encountered a lot of people who are angry about the crossover in general.




You do well to stay off Neogaf and youtube

hahahaaha the shit I've seen wow./


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 9, 2013)

Gaf is great.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 9, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Gaf is great.



These people are acting like the sky is falling because the WiiU's NPD is up from the last month lol.

Comparing it to the gamecube which had Smash out already XD. 

And bundles keep selling out their stock constantly for the system.

So yeah... cant go on there.

Especially not after the persona Q bitching thread.(Especially that guy who said first person rpg's were "killing the genre")

True Goddess Resurrection Master Race you shitty humans.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone expecting cool Nintendo games for Christmas?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2013)

Blah. The 1st page/onwards of the Persona Q thread on GAF was a fucking joke.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 9, 2013)

@ Death, you remembered to ask Blunt about that 

Although I like hipster Uq better


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 9, 2013)

Zidane said:


> @ Death, you remembered to ask Blunt about that
> 
> Although I like hipster Uq better



This avy is actually from a year or two ago. 

I also have a taco one.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Blah. The 1st page/onwards of the Persona Q thread on GAF was a fucking joke.



I bet there is tons of sony butt hurt and jelly


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2013)

Butt jelly? *puke*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2013)

i want a new starfox game. thats the only reason i see myself getting a wii u for.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i want a new starfox game. thats the only reason i see myself getting a wii u for.



god star fox and f zero both need new games more than anything.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2013)

whats sad, is that starfox has been ignored during the uprising of the shooter genre bandwagon. i don't know, thats a bad thing marketable wise but a good thing because starfox is more than "just a shooter" at least to me. cheesy as that sounds...

release starfox 1 and 2 on the virtual console. why not?

since people didn't like star fox command, how about we start over by going back to the old starfox?

granted i would love an actual good sequel to the underrated assault with the same design by namco, but that will most likely never happen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QThU8r_jZv8[/YOUTUBE]
you only get 100 seconds per level?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2013)

i honestly cant think of any other first party games i'd want on this.

im tired of rehashed squeaky clean "new" mario bros 
I'm tired of zelda (I didn't enjoy skyward sword)
I want metroid to continue its break
smash bros, looks like another brawl to me 
another donkey kong even though it looks the same as the one before (actually it does seem interesting)
don't get me started on how sick of sonic I am XD
kirby's never been a challenging game series but that was never supposed to be I think.
every third party game they showed i've already played last gen or will be able to get on a ps4

so really, miyamoto, you say you don't know why people want another f zero? duh, its a faster, more extreme mario kart. its what the people want. 

dang it you also had starfox, you could have taken these critters to someplace BIG! but nope, you just can't seem to think where to bring it. =/


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 10, 2013)

[youtube]_8MMU7MaKkk[/youtube]

im fucing dying


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i honestly cant think of any other first party games i'd want on this.
> 
> im tired of rehashed squeaky clean "new" mario bros
> I'm tired of zelda (I didn't enjoy skyward sword)
> ...



X,SMTxFE Bayonetta 2, Indies,Japan,And what you can actually get on the system have you covered.

Shit I dont even like Mario and 3D World is amazing. Was never a huge Zelda fan since I liked Metroid.

Also DKC:TF is going to be so hype.

If we do get an F-Zero game Im hoping its like Kid Icarus Uprising where the story mode has you doing typical fzero then it leads to brawling sections where you kick ass and take names with Captn Falcon

Since we ARE getting Fast Racing Neo

Really


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't worry, some people only know how to complain.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

More like everyone
Its Nintendo's job to change that perception anyway. We'll see how much salt they're worth.

I do have to say they made a platform tailored to heavy word of mouth.

So lets see how the narrative changes in due course

2014 is going to be excellent for the 3DS and the WiiU.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j5rUo936yE[/youtube]


The Wii 6 (Disaster Day, S&P: Star Successor,Zengeki No Reingleiv,The Last Story,Pandora's Tower and Xenoblade Chronicles) all had effing fantastic music

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Y7yXavQOs[/youtube]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its Nintendo's job to change that perception anyway. We'll see how much salt they're worth.



Almost all of his complaints are regurgitated hash.


> im tired of rehashed squeaky clean "new" mario bros


Then don't buy the new mario bros, oh wait you already did that.


> I'm tired of zelda (I didn't enjoy skyward sword)


wah wah wah I didn't like one zelda game so clearly I'm tired of it.



> smash bros, looks like another brawl to me


Brawl looks like another Melee to me (sarcasm)


> another donkey kong even though it looks the same as the one before (actually it does seem interesting)


If an old monkey is playable somehow something had to change.



> every third party game they showed i've already played last gen or will be able to get on a ps4


 he says when the ps4 has barely been out and wii U already have things like the Wonderful 101. There are going to be things you won't be able to play anywhere else on it.
While we are at it.
"Every third party game they have shown I've already played last gen or will be able to get on a PC"
That's the ps4 barring a few exclusives and most of the games they shared on xbone, they are in the same damn boat except worse since two to three or two to five other platforms will grab most of them.


> kirby's never been a challenging game series but that was never supposed to be I think.


 It has it's challenging parts trust me and if Epic yarn didn't play like Prince of Persia it would most definitely be varying degrees of hard. Certainly harder than some of the mario games have boss wise in platforming


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

People are looking for excuses to not buy it 
So yeah lol.


Personally I have no interest in any other console or their exclusives because every single fricken one of them is a third person shooter

Its like they want to be Bioshock infinite or the Last of US reincarnated thrice fold.


I set the line at Spec ops.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

Spec Ops the Line


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> [youtube]_8MMU7MaKkk[/youtube]
> 
> im fucing dying



My fucking sides.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 10, 2013)

*It May Be Time For Nintendo To Make Games, Not Consoles*




i want nintendo to still make consoles they just have to return to regular controllers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2013)

I want *X *in my vein. I am so hyped about that game same goes for Bayonetta 2. *X* hyped for me it is so high because of Xenoblade.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *It May Be Time For Nintendo To Make Games, Not Consoles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo's never made "regular controllers"

Next Gen controllers all pale in comparison to the WiiU Pro controller anyway. Useless pieces of shit. Yes even the DS4, trying to copy the gamecube lol.

And here's someone else from Forbes saying the opposite


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 10, 2013)

yeesh i was just giving my reasons and a list of games i honestly dont want, you guys didn't have to be smartasses about it. =/ i wouldn't be here if i didn't think about getting one but low and behold...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

Ranger gets snippy at people when they're hive minding. Your reasoning sounds a lot like a hive minds reasoning

Which is why I stay out the media.

Tis issue of people who dont think for themselves in his eyes.

Regurgitate what they see online or blasted in their faces without taking any real time to delve into the subject

But hey, anything to save money right? Lol.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 10, 2013)

It's true it seems like most gamers share the same views because they all are sheep to gaming media.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 10, 2013)

Why does every gaming outlet talk about Nintendo going third party but not Sony or Microsoft? Is the industry trying to get Nintendo out of the  console making business?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

The money and soul of possibility control is the reason why^


The other reason is plain ignorance.(From gamers and those who bandwagon)

I just ran into someone who thinks Nintendo's been losing money for the last 3 eyars.


Funny thing is Nintendo's only posted a loss once or twice in their existance. 

And one of those was about two  years ago in a single quarter. Adverse affects from the 3DS and WiiU launch affected by the Earthquake in Japan. Which has never happened in the 39 years they've been making video games.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 10, 2013)

Yah there is people that think the Wii U is killing Nintendo when even last quarter they made a profit even with only selling 160k Wii Us. I've encountered people that think Nintendo is always losing money and in bad shape but they don't know that their favorite company Sony is in worse shape.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 10, 2013)

I know people like that to. Unfortunately they refuse to look up what's going on with Sony or for me to show them. So i just laugh at them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Ranger gets snippy at people when they're hive minding. Your reasoning sounds a lot like a hive minds reasoning


Pretty much, I mean I'm fine with being apathetic to things, but just don't go along with what everyone is saying when you haven't looked at things fully.
For the example the wii? Everyone says it has a bad library of games and they only made of good nintendo games. Not really the case.

Whenever you do shit like that you see what is happening now case in point the current discussion above me.


St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo's never made "regular controllers"



Reasons why we have the controllers the way we have  them now on all of the consoles.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 10, 2013)

its going to take MS and Sony both taking a major shit on their consumer loyalists before they wake up and expand to realms outside their bubble of ignorance. and the rate the two are going it will be happening very soon.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 10, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Yah there is people that think the Wii U is killing Nintendo when even last quarter they made a profit even with only selling 160k Wii Us. I've encountered people that think Nintendo is always losing money and in bad shape but they don't know that their favorite company Sony is in worse shape.



That's the very interesting part of the "Nintendoom" story, if you look at the actual numbers, there is no reason why Nintendo should drop out, neither should Sony considering their games division is what is making them a profit, Microsoft on the other hand...well there is a reason why their division might be on the chopping block.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 10, 2013)

Exactly^

Sony's only making money off insurance now to boot lmao.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 11, 2013)

3D World also got a bump of 10%

also Vita TV is doing horrible.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo's never made "regular controllers"



NES, SNES, N64, GC, Wii (Normal controllers), Wiiu (Normal controllers) all say hi. 



St NightRazr said:


> Next Gen controllers all pale in comparison to the WiiU Pro controller anyway. Useless pieces of shit. Yes even the DS4, trying to copy the gamecube lol.



360 controller master race posting.

So much that the WiiU Pro-controller tried its best to emulate it as much as possible. At least the Xbone controller has an excuse.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 360 controller master race posting.
> 
> So much that the WiiU Pro-controller tried its best to emulate it as much as possible. At least the Xbone controller has an excuse.



My wireless 360 controller I'm using for my PC is tied with my Wavebird Gamecube controller as my favorite controller of all time.

I never thought the 360 controller would be so amazing, but it is. Holy shit it's so comfortable and sturdy.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo's never made "regular controllers"
> 
> Next Gen controllers all pale in comparison to the WiiU Pro controller anyway. Useless pieces of shit. Yes even the DS4, trying to copy the gamecube lol.




There is fanboyism, and then there is just being a delusional idiot. lel.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 11, 2013)

Nintendo has a nice array of controller options. And it looks like the Wii U is making a comeback.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> NES, SNES, N64, GC, Wii (Normal controllers), Wiiu (Normal controllers) all say hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the NES came out, regular controllers were giant towers or joysticks with buttons.

When the SNES came out they added bumpers, when the N64 came out they added analogs to that weird thing. GCN was the only "regular controller" with its supreme wavebird design.

Then came the Wii. The NES redux with nascent motion control.

Then came the WiiU which for all intents and purposes is a regular controller with a 6.2 inch screen in it.

Only reason Im parading the WiiU Pro Controller is due to how fucking excellent the D-Pad on that thing is.Its my favorite D-Pad of all time. The thing is just so fucking good.

And I like symmetrical sticks on the top. God damn is that controller just so frakking smooth. And it gets 80 hours of battery life using the same battery as the  3DS.

The Xbox One controller is weird. Its... Like a 2DS. With Rumble in the triggers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2013)

Small additions do not a "brand new controller" make. That a whole new level of semantics, dude. And the reason why the WiiU pales in comparison with the 360 is because the WiiU pro controller is a 360 with symmetrical sticks and ST is the work of the fucking devil.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2013)

How odd. People praising the 360 controller? Did I miss the memo?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Small additions do not a "brand new controller" make. That a whole new level of semantics, dude. And the reason why the WiiU pales in comparison with the 360 is because the WiiU pro controller is a 360 with symmetrical sticks and ST is the work of the fucking devil.




Brand new controller? U Wot mate?

Im only specifying why the pro controller is my favorite orthodox controller.

I like how it feels and it doesnt have an annoying backside

I like Symmetrical sticks because It allows me to use sticks and the d-pad at the same time and quickly execute button movement.

Symetrical sticks on the bottom are annoying imo. 

Less so with the DS4 because of the spacing, but the actual sticks they use in the DS4 suck.The rubber also tears easily.

360's got a shit d-pad and I dont like it's analog triggers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Nintendo needs more advertisement.
I see all of these win an xbone one and ps4 things.
Even had a damn dream about winning an xbone for free because it's so pervasive and I don't even like the damned thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel the xbox advertising is going to be so strong it gets by until it actually legitimately becomes a better product than what sony is pushing

lol.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 11, 2013)

nintendo needs to start advertising damn it. there sitting on mountains of cash, spend a little bit of that on some fucking pr.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2013)

The WiiU is being heavily advertised lately.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 11, 2013)

Speaking of no advertisement at all, some speck of Bayonetta 2 info would work wonders.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The WiiU is being heavily advertised lately.



I don't see a fast food place advertising them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2013)

Then you dont live in japan or watch wrestiling or see buses with Link on them


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 12, 2013)

I barely see Nintendo ads, they are there but not frequent. And is a pro controller worth buying. Or am I fine with just the gamepad?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 12, 2013)

here's a possibly stupid question. trying to pick between monster hunter 3 ultimate and need for speed most wanted U....

ill get both but which one first, ill buy the other on pay day, probably at the end of the month.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm get need for speed first.
You might actually be able to finish it by the time you get to monster hunter


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 12, 2013)

will do, i tried out the monster hunter demo....

not so much impressed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2013)

^ Every action game ever.

Gotta get into the nitty gritty of the combat lol


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Windwaker HD really does look awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Also, A Link to the Past is releasing on the WiiU VC today in Europe, hopefully soon for us North Americans.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEZlbe5ghcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

From the NPD thread on neogaf:

Wii U sold about 220K - 222K


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> From the NPD thread on neogaf:
> 
> Wii U sold about 220K - 222K



This console is so doomed.....................................................................................................................

Oh 2014 you feel so far and yet so close.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Hopefully Nintendo can turn this console around.

2014 is a big year for them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

Nintendoomed really did Doom nintendo they will say.
I'll say no surprise, self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay this got a laugh out of me:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Imran Khan ‏@imranzomg 
Wii U's fucked but it's still pretty sad to see people celebrating the bombing of a good, full game without fuck-you-DLC.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Why is 220k bad?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think, today I lost any hope for gamers in general. People celebrating Knack selling well, the 3D world bad sells and a lot of stupid fanboys around the net. I am thinking about to just go dark Internet wise and enjoy gaming the best I can.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think, today I lost any hope for gamers in general. People celebrating Knack selling well, the 3D world bad sells and a lot of stupid fanboys around the net. I am thinking about to just go dark Internet wise and enjoy gaming the best I can.



Hang out on Miiverse.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why is 220k bad?


 it is not bad for 8 days tracking and the install base but it is MARIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Death-kun said:


> Hang out on Miiverse.



Probably one of the most friendly place to be at.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol dont be so downcast Malving.
Let people over react and forget last weeks numbers for a bit

Here's this 

and this 

Then assure yourself in the console's future with this because Nintendo isnt Sega

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Q5oYo3T8I[/youtube]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IEI_lAHpxRo[/YOUTUBE]
Guy got his ass kicked


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why is 220k bad?



For Mario or for Wii U?

For Mario it's bad because it's a huge decline overall compared to its predecessors, and it's reinforcing the idea that even first party Nintendo games don't sell well on the platform. I mean, if even Mario games don't do that well, what will? What's even the point of making games that are destined to bomb?

For Wii U it's bad because this is the time of the year when consoles sell their most, and when these numbers are pretty much the best it can do during the holidays and the competition is putting up numbers that are double or triple that amount it paints a pretty bleak picture.



Malvingt2 said:


> I think, today I lost any hope for gamers in general. People celebrating Knack selling well, the 3D world bad sells and a lot of stupid fanboys around the net. I am thinking about to just go dark Internet wise and enjoy gaming the best I can.



This is how things have always been though, as long as there are video games there will be console wars.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah Wii U's probably destined to put out slightly worse numbers than the GC once all is said and done. Same with Vita. Heads are going to roll next year.

Whatever, i'm getting one tomorrow either way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2013)

But if the WiiU's doing badly because people think its weak and it doesnt have enough software it'll hit like GCN numbers. But what else? I mean software did better around launch. So it seems to be based on the console's outlook than on the strength of the software


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 12, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> For Mario or for Wii U?
> 
> For Mario it's bad because it's a huge decline overall compared to its predecessors, and it's reinforcing the idea that even first party Nintendo games don't sell well on the platform. I mean, if even Mario games don't do that well, what will? What's even the point of making games that are destined to bomb?
> 
> ...


Super Mario 3D World has sold over 700k in 2 weeks so Mario is still selling regardless of Wii U numbers.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 12, 2013)

WiiU just needs new types of games that the hardware affords that makes people excited to play. With marketing, and focused messaging on one particular group or another to get word of mouth moving that'll be better for the console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> But if the WiiU's doing badly because people think its weak and it doesnt have enough software it'll hit like GCN numbers. But what else? I mean software did better around launch. So it seems to be based on the console's outlook than on the strength of the software



The Golden age has passed, you can guess what is coming next.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> WiiU just needs new types of games that the hardware affords that makes people excited to play. With marketing, and focused messaging on one particular group or another to get word of mouth moving that'll be better for the console.



Like Wii SPorts was for the Wii. 

Why not make wii sports club hd for the wii u a retail copy and try to go after that market again?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The Golden age has passed, you can guess what is coming next.



Homogeny and crash.

And handhelds getting better versions of ios software at a lower price threshold

(Stares at them PazuDora sales)


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 13, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Yeah Wii U's probably destined to put out slightly worse numbers than the GC once all is said and done. Same with Vita. Heads are going to roll next year.
> 
> Whatever, i'm getting one tomorrow either way.


Meh, called it. Maybe slightly better than the GC but that's it.


St NightRazr said:


> But if the WiiU's doing badly because people think its weak and it doesnt have enough software it'll hit like GCN numbers. But what else? I mean software did better around launch. So it seems to be based on the console's outlook than on the strength of the software



Well if people continue to repeatedly say things such as the hardware is a failure, that there is no software, that the company itself should roll over and give up despite the reality, eventually the people in question will take a hit eventually. Granted Nintendo have done a few fuck ups themselves that isn't helping.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2013)

That's why its critical it gets software capable of changing that mass perception and I dont think multiplats will do it themselves.

They need something big.

Right now the WiiU's riding on something of a mommy bike up a hill. And its pushing along but its not being pushed its hardest. But beyond that, it needs a road racer. Iwata has to catch up to it and give it a road racer so it can push up that hill as fast as it can with its great toolset. Its high cadence.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 13, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Super Mario 3D World has sold over 700k in 2 weeks so Mario is still selling regardless of Wii U numbers.



Yes, did you miss the part where I mentioned how it's doing worse than its predecessors?

Numbers are meaningless without context.



St NightRazr said:


> WiiU just needs new types of games that the hardware affords that makes people excited to play. With marketing, and focused messaging on one particular group or another to get word of mouth moving that'll be better for the console.



It needed those types of games at launch and during its first year on the market.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2013)

^ And thats why Nintendo screwed up^
Complete miss read on how consumers react.

Especially regarding their software coupled with their advertising.

It'd be much easier to establish good word of mouth for their platform had they green lighted more core oriented software in the first year that showcased the hardware instead of trying to get the Wii audience on board.
Wii audience right now is busy buying Skylanders,Disney infinity and Just dance on that platform topping the NPD charts.

They'd be the ones more likely to understand its new hardware. But no they greenlighted off a bunch of system sellers from the  Wii and made Nintendoland. 
And then made happy go lucky fuck you adverts in a lineup littered mostly with 3rd party titles.

They tried to do too much at once and it backfired on them.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2013)

As I've said many times Nintendo made a very big mistake with this console. 

They have fallen behind their competitors considerably when it comes to development.

HD development, Their on-line infrastructure, them being  oblivious to the market and the speed at which it evolves are but some of the problems with this company seemingly filled with a lot of old timers.

No wonder so many people have lost respect for them.  

2014 is pretty much the last year the Wii U stands a chance of not being a colossal failure as it already has cemented itself for Third place in this gen, let's hope at the very least Nintendo makes some money from this console because at the end of the day that's what keeps a company alive, not the sales figures but the profits.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2013)

Eh the company's full of people my parents age. Iwata's only like what 55?
Nintendo was just simply busy being apple before apple existed

I dont think anythings quite set in stone since I feel the bottom in the console market is going to fall out in some form or fashion.

Software is still down.

Nintendo's biggest problem is its management is insular and it micromanages every facet of everything within the company. Its a place you tend to work at for life.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm perfectly fine with my WiiU being an exclusives machine. I still get lots of good games, and Nintendo will learn from their mistakes and do better next time. Trial and error and all that jazz. Iwata still has a great track record as CEO of Nintendo, so I'm confident in his abilities to learn and adapt.

You can't win 'em all. Or something like that.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 13, 2013)

The Wii U isn't doing as well as GC but you have to remember the GC already had a Smash bros. on it

Melee sold what, 7 million units on a system with an install base of 22 million, nearly a third of the install base had that game. Software sells systems, and even if the Wii U ends up like the GameCube in terms of sales, is that going to somehow affect your enjoyment of it? I take one look at that 2014 lineup and say hell no


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> The Wii U isn't doing as well as GC but you have to remember the GC already had a Smash bros. on it
> 
> Melee sold what, 7 million units on a system with an install base of 22 million, nearly a third of the install base had that game. Software sells systems,* and even if the Wii U ends up like the GameCube in terms of sales, is that going to somehow affect your enjoyment of it? I take one look at that 2014 lineup and say hell no*


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2013)

Dat Riker.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 13, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> The Wii U isn't doing as well as GC but you have to remember the GC already had a Smash bros. on it
> 
> Melee sold what, 7 million units on a system with an install base of 22 million, nearly a third of the install base had that game. Software sells systems, and even if the Wii U ends up like the GameCube in terms of sales, is that going to somehow affect your enjoyment of it? I take one look at that 2014 lineup and say hell no




//discussion


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Did anyone notices how Retro avoided the question in VGX about having 2 teams? before they said that they only have one.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. But it doesn't matter. One team is used for making the life sized Ridley statue.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> //discussion



It wouldn't have been on it even if it was powerful enough.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2013)

I beat Metroid Fusion in a day this week, which made me remember how much I loved 2D Metroid but also that Nintendo made playable prototype of an idea for 3D Metroid in Nintendo Land.

Just make 2 different Metroid games for both WiiU and 3DS and make some cross-content to promote both titles. Nintendo monopolized the platforming market and people are slightly losing interest since Mario numbers are going down in general, making Retro go for another Donkey Kong was kind aggravating since pretty much *everyone* wanted something else from them.

Speaking of Smash Bros, I can't help but think that Nintendo shot itself in the foot with that one by making a 3DS version. Fucking everyone I know is getting it for that system instead and plenty people on /v/ and even here. The one game that completely drives sales and Nintendo's spreads it to a console with a smallish fanbase and an handheld that's fucking everywhere. I can guess which one is going to sell the most.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2013)

Well 3DS is still theirs.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 13, 2013)

Why would anyone buy the 3ds version of Smash Bros over the superior Wii U version? They should release the Wii U version first.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, my Wii U purchase will have to wait a bit longer before Christmas Eve. 

But luckily I've finally purchase Pokemon X! Along with KH 1.5 HD Remix and Sonic Lost World.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 13, 2013)

You better be playing Proud mode Asa


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2013)

B-but Stealth Sneak.....

Gawd i can't wait ti'll 2.5 arrives, experiencing dat Mirage Arena in BBS HD with Zidane by my side.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 13, 2013)

Stealth Sneak isn't that hard with proper grinding training 

KH:BBS the besto, I will have your back


----------



## Reyes (Dec 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAjibyskPas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 13, 2013)

I might try.......(after possibly beating standard mode again). Wonder how i'll fare with Xemnas though. 

Yay! 

Dat trailer.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 13, 2013)

Xemnas isn't that hard, the most trouble I had is with one of his attacks where I had to time a move at the right time.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

there isn't really any boss in kh 2 that should give you trouble. the new org battles however..............................


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

Have fun with Mysterious Figure and Vanitas' Lingering Sentiment on Proud Mode.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

So who wants to beat Kingdom Heartts 3 will be on the Wii U or a spin off?


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 14, 2013)

Maybe when square dies from bad decisions and Nintendo buys them though they aren't really worth much.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2013)

Pardon the quality. Took the pic from my 3DS.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice selection.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

True Square is going mobile now, and they are losing a big Nintendo fanbase that would have bought their game.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> So who wants to beat Kingdom Heartts 3 will be on the Wii U or a spin off?



KH3 isn't on the Wii U, pretty sure Nomura or some one higher said so.



Death-kun said:


> Have fun with Mysterious Figure and Vanitas' Lingering Sentiment on Proud Mode.



Took my forever to beat Vanitas Lingering Sentiment with Terra 

I was able to beat the mysterious figure with Aqua & Ven.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

Nobodies said anything regarding it^


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> So who wants to beat Kingdom Heartts 3 will be on the Wii U or a spin off?


Square doesn't want boxes of unsold games.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 14, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Square doesn't want boxes of unsold games.



That obviously can't be the case if they are supporting Xboxone with RPG's.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

xbonses sell though


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 14, 2013)

Sales of consoles doesn't directly translate into sales of games because the demographic needs to be taken into consideration.  And FF and Kingdom Hearts and pretty much any JRPG fanbase don't  exist on a Microsoft console to a level where it can be of any profit to them  ESPECIALLY in Japan.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Exactly, supporting the Xbox One over the Wii U with RPGs is just a bad business move.


Tales of Abyss on the 3DS sold more than the Tales of Abyss game on the PS2.


And the Nintendo crowd woudl eat up Kingdom Hearts it falls in the Wii u fanbase. Why else did Rayman Legends sell better on the Wii U despite having a small install base compared to the PS3/XBOX360.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh man I need to play tales of the Abyss again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> xbonses sell though



You must be new to how the Xbox brand performs in Japan.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Exactly, supporting the Xbox One over the Wii U with RPGs is just a bad business move.
> 
> 
> *Tales of Abyss on the 3DS sold more than the Tales of Abyss game on the PS*2.
> ...



Nope.jpg

Tales of Abyss on the 3DS worldwide did about 540,000 million:

Tales of Abyss on the PS2 in Japan alone is about 570,000:


I have seen about Tales of Abyss on the PS2 worldwide did about 3/4 of a million copies.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh man I need to play tales of the Abyss again.



You do its so good.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Nope.jpg
> 
> Tales of Abyss on the 3DS worldwide did about 540,000 million:
> 
> ...



I doubt tales of abyss on the ps2 did that much since no other tales title has even gotten that close not even on the ps2. I'm sure the sales for tales of abyss ps2 outside of Japan would be way worse so tales of abyss 3ds will overtake it by the end of the generation.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

*YOU'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR AWHILE, WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A BREAK.*

Can't you just, like, let me play you in peace, 3DS?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Lol are you playing Donkey Kong Country Returns on the 3ds or Super Mario 3d Land


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> *I doubt tales of abyss on the ps2 did that much since no other tales title has even gotten that close not even on the ps2. I'm sure the sales for tales of abyss ps2 outside of Japan would be way worse so *tales of abyss 3ds will overtake it by the end of the generation.



Where is your data to prove this stance?

In Japan Tales of Xillia on the PS3 out sold Tales of Abyss on the 3DS worldwide just in Japan alone:


Tales of Vesperia despite being on the 360 still outsold the 3DS version of ToA:


Tales of Graces F sold more then the 3DS version of ToA:


Tales of Abyss for the PS2:


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Tales is bigger now than it was before.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 14, 2013)

pretty sure symphonia sold more than abyss as well.....


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Yah them gamecube sales.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> pretty sure symphonia sold more than abyss as well.....



Yeah symphonia did and its the best selling one in the series.

Xillia comes in second.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Props for Zidane on correcting me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

I dont know why you're using VGchartz numbers(although the older ones are accurate) 

Namco just told you guys Tales has finally passed 16million units of Tales games sold.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

That's pretty low since there is so many Tales games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2013)

It's high enough to prompt Namco to never stop making them.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2013)

Tales of Tales 3: Tales from the Tale of Tales


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 14, 2013)

Tales is the third highest preforming RPG franchise in Japan.
Lol.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2013)

Update: was wrong about Xillia being the second highest, that belongs to Destiny the first one on the PS1.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 14, 2013)

Damn if that is the 3rd highest sellling RPG in Japan than I guess RPGs are dead.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Lets just say the PS3 only has one million seller this entire generation in Japan.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 15, 2013)

...... wow. I'm guessing that one is final fantasy right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Tales of Tales 3: Tales from the Tale of Tales Revenge of the Tales of Tales of Tales Back to Space



Fixed **


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 15, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> ...... wow. I'm guessing that one is final fantasy right?



final fantasy 13-the cancer continues.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Meanwhile Wii had 30 of them XD

Which was more than the PS2 surprisingly with half the sales


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 15, 2013)

lol ps2 sold to a lot of non gamers. It was a nice cheap dvd player


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dem DVDs. PS2 is it's own generation. Seriously.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah PS2 really on hit the 100 mil ceiling in its generation,then sold everywhere else as a cheap dvd player. But literally only 45% of its base bought games in Japan.


Anywho
Pretty much my favorite thread on Neogaf right now.


RPG Genre Comeuppance.
Get on dat shadowhearts/digital devil saga.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 15, 2013)

Dat Legend of The Mystic Ninja + Earthbound

I love the Wii U Virtual Console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

I like not having to use classic controllers to play the virtual console games


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I like not having to use classic controllers to play the virtual console games



Yes. So much yes.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Anywho
> Pretty much my favorite thread on Neogaf right now.
> 
> 
> ...



I actually like how Persona 3 does it's turn based battle system.

It's amazing the difference the placement of characters and poses can make.

In some RPG's the characters are so damn stiff before they make an actual attack it just looks rather boring.

But action RPG style which tales of symphonia introduced to me will always be my favourite type.  

Something about Chrono Trigger though.......that game was just amazing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 15, 2013)

^You can thank Taka for Chrono Trigger


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 16, 2013)

saved $80


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 16, 2013)

2 games, $2 each, 2 days. 






I've never played a Mega Man game before, I think I'll bite with Mega Man X.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 16, 2013)

2 dollars for Megaman X? Sold.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 16, 2013)

Got X for $1.50


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 16, 2013)

How                 ?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2013)

He bought X 7 years ago and then he upgraded


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh how does the upgrade work? He bought it on the Nintendo Wii Eshop?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah he just payed the 1:50 upgrade fee on the WiiU Eshop channel

Which is great. Since it means you dont have to buy a classic controller


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice, i'd love to play Megaman X on the gamepad.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 16, 2013)

X on the gamepad is amazing. 

All the VC games i've played so far are amazing on the gamepad though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2013)

New Nintendo Direct tomorrow. 3DS and WiiU


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

I how for Mario Kart and Smash Bros news.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Now the waiting game for Soraya Saga to retweet that NCL tweet.

Hoping for *X*. I know is about Spring games but who knows? right?

And If it is something huge like before, Ninty is going to confirmed that VGX is a shitty place to reveal their games. lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2013)

A mod should change the title of this thread to something related it to Cranky Kong. Lets go bananas


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2013)

Yay, a new Nintendo Direct about things coming out NEXT YEAR. Finally!

Hopefully we get some cool announcements and release dates.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2013)

A lot of people are salty on GAF because Nintendo didn't revealed anything important at VGX and now they have a ND for tomorrow lol...


example



> I'm glad Nintendo realized people buying a console for Christmas 2013 may want to know games are coming out in 2014. Good thing they're going to hit the mass public with a huge advertising campaign... oh wait, it's a Nintendo Direct? Never mind.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 17, 2013)

neogaf is a cesspit

I hope we get some news about Monolith Soft's new title, it's by far the Wii U game I'm most interested in


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Aldric said:


> neogaf is a cesspit
> 
> *I hope we get some news about Monolith Soft's new title, it's by far the Wii U game I'm most interested in*



Soraya Saga yet to retweet


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

So....X, Smash, and Mario kart?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 17, 2013)

Actually guys, do not be shocked if Bayonetta port is announced tomorrow same goes with a Metroid game in some form.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think they'll announce anything new

Metroid will probably be reveiled at E3 if there's even a Metroid in development (Prime 4 plz)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Metroid Dread!


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 17, 2013)

Aldric said:


> neogaf is a cesspit



And yet it's a far more reliable gaming news website than most actual gaming news websites.



Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze and Mario Kart 8 will probably be the Wii U focus, MAYBE some Watch Dogs as well. Definitely no Smash since a spring release date for it has already been debunked recently. I'm very doubtful of anything Bayonetta 2 or X appearing, I think those will be summer 2014 at the earliest.

In terms of new announcements, a Bayo 1 port would be nice but probably not happening. Some stronger push on the Wii U VC would certainly be nice. The fact that Link to the Past wasn't on the Wii U VC in time for the 3DS sequel's release is ridiculous, and Nintendo promised Gamecube VC back before the Wii U came out and here we are over a year later and we haven't even seen any Gamecube games or even any N64 games for crying out loud.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cranky Kong confirmed for Smash?  It's not like they can't toss in a character confirmation for shits and giggles right?


----------



## Bowser (Dec 17, 2013)

Next nintendo direct in a nutshell


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2013)

There are few things that get me hyped as much as Nintendo Directs.

*My hopes and dreams for tomorrow:*
*- Smash 4 character reveal:* Lloyd would make me the happiest, but any other newcomer that isn't Pacman or a joke character could still be very exciting (heck, even Pacman or a joke character might excite me eventually). Some veterans (like Captain Falcon, Mewtwo or Zelda/Sheik) would also be cool.
*- Smash 4 release date:* preferably set before August (Q1 or Q2).
*- A new Metroid game:* preferably for Wii U, but a 3DS title could end up being awesome too
*- Majora's Mask remake (for 3DS) announcement:* I've been waiting for this for quite a while, as it would just be amazing to replay MM on my 3DS with improved visuals. OoT3D was amazing and MM deserves this. A Wii U remake of MM would also be really cool, but somehow I think a 3DS remake is more likely because of OoT's treatment (as MM is more comparable to OoT than WW and only the latter got a Wii U remake). Either remake of MM (or maybe even both =P) would make me very happy though.
*- A new Wii U bundle announcement:* a Super Mario 3D World bundle would be nice.
*- The first Zelda U trailer*
*- Pok?mon news (other than Pok?mon Bank):* Ruby/Sapphire remakes would still be amazing (though X/Y are amazing already).

A man can always dream.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2013)

Overexpectations, overexpectations everywhere.

A single Bayonetta 2 trailer would be fucking welcome, Nintendo. You've been giving us absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Overexpectations, overexpectations everywhere.
> 
> A single Bayonetta 2 trailer would be fucking welcome, Nintendo. You've been giving us absolutely nothing about it.



Having dreams is important.

Has Naruto taught you nothing


----------



## Reyes (Dec 17, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> And yet it's a far more reliable gaming news website than most actual gaming news websites.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



This is what they will most likely be focusing on with WiiU, don't see why people think they would announce a Metroid game at this direct when it's about games coming the the console in spring. If we are lucky they may give a release window for Smash, Bayonetta 2, and X.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't think they will, I hope they will.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>


----------



## Reyes (Dec 17, 2013)

Metroid Dread is dead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2013)

"An adventure to stop the dread"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks fake


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 17, 2013)

The only thing I want from the Nintendo Direct is some release dates, no more seasons, tired of hearing "Spring 2014", hell X doesn't even get a season, I'm gonna be optimistic and hope for late summer


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


>



fuck that shit

Metroid 5  Or bust.


BURN MY DREAD MOTHER FLOCKAA


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2013)

Tomorrow Nintendo will announce they're localizing Digimon Redigitize and Kojima is bringing a new WiiU game


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 17, 2013)

Is that official or speculation?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

3 hours guys, 3 HOURS 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gGsIpCr9J0&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 18, 2013)

Sakurai mentioned the direct in today's Smash Bros. post


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Guess what Sakurai just told us.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh shit!! is that a hint? and Soraya Saga yet to re tweet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Glorious day today.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy shit, The Japanese one is 49 minutes long lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rosalina won the NA direct.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 18, 2013)

Still no date for Mario Kart 8....SMH Nintendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

Kirby and DK look so fucking sweet. Gotta get me some NES remix and Sanic too.

Baaiii have fun with Dynasty Zelda~


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

The trailer was such a troll trailer lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The trailer was such a troll trailer lol



>Kirby Air Ride trolling
>Mario kart trolling
>Kirby X Mario kart 8 trolling


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2013)

WHERE'S MY FUCKING KIRBY'S AIR RIDE 2!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> WHERE'S MY FUCKING KIRBY'S AIR RIDE 2!?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> WHERE'S MY FUCKING KIRBY'S AIR RIDE 2!?



Luma was too busy cock blocking the Air Ride theme.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]O6onQF6uGxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 18, 2013)

I bet January's Direct is going to involve Yoshi's Yarn, X, SMT x FE, Bayonetta 2, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2013)

why is Mario shaking his head? lolol


----------



## Aldric (Dec 18, 2013)

I love how donkey kong looks bewildered 

like what the fuck is this


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I bet January's Direct is going to involve Yoshi's Yarn, X, SMT x FE, *Bayonetta 2*, and a bunch of other stuff.



They better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't even, where did all this stuff come from.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2013)

*Just got home from work and needs Nintendo direct recap*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2013)

kranky kong looks broken


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 18, 2013)

This is what went wrong with OTHER M


----------



## Gino (Dec 18, 2013)

Been reading that thread for some hours the butthurt is Amazing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> This is what went wrong with OTHER M



*Sakamoto wanted a 2.5d Metroid game with just the Wiimote.*

Not according to Sakamoto in Other M interviews. Don't shift the blame to solely Team Ninja here, mediocre job or not. Sakamoto never once said he wanted a traditional Metroid Game with Other M, ever. He always rambled about 3D space, story, cinematics and a new experience for Metroid and whatever other bullshit. He also said that trying to sell the idea to Nintendo of such a different type of game was very hard.

Sakamoto directed, wrote and designed the game. Which is why we have an unskippable movie with brainless autoaiming buttonmashing controlled by a nunchukless wiimote.

Neogaf apologists can be exactly what they are, Neogaf apologists. Believing their own bullshit is not going to change anything.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2013)

Why're you repacking what that post already said?

I mean they did have a direc  for a reason


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

Except...that post didn't say that at all? "Sakamoto wanted 2.5D, Team Ninja wanted 3D. Team Ninja made the cinematics so Sakamoto doesn't have responsibility. It's all Team Ninja's fault"?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 19, 2013)

Its called mishandling a situation and leadership/direction issues.

Unadultered clusterfuck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Its called mishandling a situation and leadership/direction issues.
> 
> Unadultered clusterfuck.



While removing responsibility on Sakamoto and shifting the blame on Team Ninja while making shit up. 

Nah, dude. Nah.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 19, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> This is what went wrong with OTHER M



that guy is a fucking clown

there's a couple of jokers on gaf who'd defend that other m abortion till their last breath


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2013)

That is one of the most salty thread ever on GAF lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 19, 2013)

*PlayStation Exec Owns Two Wii Us, Loves the New Mario*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

Benefits to the wii U.
DSP won't play it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Dark Souls II producer laughs when asked about Wii U version, says system “is a lot different from the audience for Dark Souls”*

At this point, you’d be hard-pressed to find someone who would have expected Dark Souls II on Wii U. But a few comments from producer Takeshi Miyazoe aren’t exactly encouraging.

EDGE asked Miyazoe if publisher Namco Bandai had ever considered the game for Wii U. He gave a simple no, and then laughed when the publication asked why. He went on to explain, “It was more of a company decision,” before concluding, “I think the audience for the Wii U is a lot different from the audience for Dark Souls.”
Check out this excerpt from EDGE’s recent article:



> "Asked whether From Software and Namco ever considered a Wii U port, Miyazoe bluntly replies: “No.” When asked why, he explodes with laughter. “Wii U never came up, and we never doubted that (decision) either,” he says. “It was more of a company decision, so I wasn’t the one that decided this, but I think the audience for the Wii U is a lot different from the audience for Dark Souls.”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Dec 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Dark Souls II producer laughs when asked about Wii U version, says system ?is a lot different from the audience for Dark Souls?*
> 
> At this point, you?d be hard-pressed to find someone who would have expected Dark Souls II on Wii U. But a few comments from producer Takeshi Miyazoe aren?t exactly encouraging.
> 
> ...



He's probably right about the demo graphic.  But i saw the article and he mentioned the Vita not getting supported because of the game needing to be always online.

So then this is an always online game?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2013)

He's well wrong about the demographic thing^ and hes too much of a weasel to really say why he's not putting the game on Vita.

That is the biggest bullshit answer I've ever seen. The Vita plays MMO's after all.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 20, 2013)

The Way I see it, Triple AAA blockbusters will not sell well on the WiiU. Things that people can buy elsewhere on consoles they already have that they bought for that experience. And when they're exclusive they do better

The Japanese equivalent of that is like Final Fantasy

But Niche games, that sell to like 2 million out of 160 million userbase do drastically better on Nintendo platforms. Proportionally. They also tend to lose out on other platforms.

Stuff like with Bayonetta for instance. Like with Viewtiful Joe, like with niche horror games. RPGS ect ect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ybA6nGKi9pY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uwQcZjwVQ6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Japanese gamers respond positively to latest Nintendo Direct*

What’d Japanese gamers think about the latest Nintendo Direct presentation? NicoNico shared some stats following the presentation earlier this week.

An overwhelming majority of viewers enjoyed yesterday’s Nintendo Direct, with 86% responding positively. 67% said it was very good, 19.3% said it was good, 6.8% said it was OK, 2.5% said it wasn't so good, and 4.4% said it wasn't good.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3d_I5x-3QY[/youtube]


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 21, 2013)

wow **


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2013)

That video.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

So when's Nintendo going to buy Nico Nico as a whole?


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2013)

Wtf happened while I was away?! What is this? And when does it come out?!!! 

Also judging by the scarf is that the original Link pre-SS from the manga?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Wtf happened while I was away?! What is this? And when does it come out?!!!
> 
> Also judging by the scarf is that the original Link pre-SS from the manga?



Link is now fighting Lu Bu and Rosalina beat the shit out of the Smash bros cast for her own amusement.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 21, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Link is now fighting Lu Bu and Rosalina beat the shit out of the Smash bros cast for her own amusement.



Tis a glorious Christmas gift indeed. Though torn with the Zelda spinoff. It looks like it could either be decent or horrible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Wtf happened while I was away?! What is this? And when does it come out?!!!
> 
> *Also judging by the scarf is that the original Link pre-SS from the manga?*



A lot of people pointed that out on GAF. The scarf better become canon!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Wtf happened while I was away?! What is this? And when does it come out?!!!
> 
> Also judging by the scarf is that the original Link pre-SS from the manga?



Nintendo Direct happened

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VtafO96JvU[/youtube] (this guy has a fantastic voice)

 ( I cant stand listening to this one)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS_gYzv02SQ[/youtube] (but nobody sounds smoother than Iwata :>)

And now watch Kit&Krysta be candid as hell and kawaii as fuck
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-fjo_gBL9s[/youtube]



Also, Donkey Kong Country:Tropical Freeze looks beautiful as all hell


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2013)

still no starfox? hyrule warriors looks neat, and a nice new addition to the roster of smash, but thats about it. getting the new kirby too.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 21, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> still no starfox? hyrule warriors looks neat, and a nice new addition to the roster of smash, but thats about it. getting the new kirby too.



You seriously expect them to announce something like Starfox at a random direct? That's E3 material son


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Star Fox X F-Zero X Metroid developed by Platinum and Retro Studios.

E3 2014!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2013)

i'll take any kind of announcement at this point. can you blame a guy who's been waiting for a good starfox game since 2005? (yes i enjoyed adventures and assault)

how about re releasing the original starfox on the VA? and the never released sequel while you're at it? or better yet a 3ds remake?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 21, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i'll take any kind of announcement at this point. can you blame a guy who's been waiting for a good starfox game since 2005? (yes i enjoyed adventures and assault)
> 
> how about re releasing the original starfox on the VA? and the never released sequel while your at it? or better yet a 3ds remake?



[YOUTUBE]0AdrvpM8L4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

3DS has this game called Starfox 64.

Go play it.Better than the OG


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2013)

i know. played it and got as many gold medals as I could and even got the alt title screen.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

Seriously Im at the point where all I want from Nintendo is a deeper F-zero experiences, More horror/fatal frame games more rpgs(they have 9 internal franchises)more 3rd party rpgs from the likes of Atlus and Square Enix(I only want The world begins with 2 on 3DS&WiiU with X-Play from them) a kid Icarus game( Starfox Adventures-esque, but its free roam and mission based. New genre, ShootEmUp&Brawl. You switch between TPS and melee on the fly.)  Ice Climbers reboot in the style of Cursed Mountain.

And more strategy games.

And this 


AND NEVER DOUBT RETRO


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2013)

the og needs love. without the original and the unreleased starfox 2 you wouldn't have the glorious 64 because about 30% of it is taken from 2 (starwolf, all range mode, bill and katt replace fay and miyu,)

oh! i know! why not give treasure a shot at it? they made some badass games like sin & punishment and gunstar heroes


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

Nintendo's getting rusty at making starfox since they havent made one in nearly 16 years

I also think they dont want to outsource that yet.

But seriously THEY NEED TO MAKE THAT KID ICARUS GAME.

Perfect multiplayer meat too


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 21, 2013)

i enjoyed kid icarus uprising, a lot. but leave the on rail shooting to starfox, thats THEIR thing. that was my only gripe really, yes i did enjoy the on rail half of the game but it also reminded me too much of starfox.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2013)

Thats what Im saying^

They can make Kid Icarus uprising into an adventure game that is more focused on Combat ( a whole new kind of mix between brawling and shooting) 

It'd leave behind the UI the 3DS game does and make it mission based rather than level based.

Starfox Railshooting is fantastic.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> A lot of people pointed that out on GAF. The scarf better become canon!!



If we're going to have a spin-off based on the manga, then I'm all for it. 

A spinoff of what is essentially a spinoff.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2013)

All of them^

But if you gotta be loose with the money, dont get the floaty platformers, Get Toki Tori 2, NES remixe ect


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 23, 2013)

so virtual consoles still going huh? then re releasing the original starfox is still possible?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 23, 2013)

I got 100 dollars of eshop credit and got Trine 2 after playing the demo, what else is there? What is the difference between Toki and Toki 2?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 23, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Virtual Console on the Wii U is amazing.



it is             .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I got 100 dollars of eshop credit and got Trine 2 after playing the demo, what else is there? What is the difference between Toki and Toki 2?



Buy the Side scroller beat em up or duck tales, buy retail games, buy the two tribes, the Nano Assault Neo and the other indie games on their. 

Toki Tori 2 is a brilliant and difficult puzle game, Toki is the GB game remade. 

Also get rush and edge. they're 2$'

Also NES Remix is a ton of fun


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 23, 2013)

Is the GB remake any good? I know its two dollars but still lol.
I'll be buying Toki Toki 2 and I'll stick to buying retail games physically if I can.

I tried the nano assault neo demo and its better than the one on the 3ds. I hated the controls for the 3ds one.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 23, 2013)

So you know how long those indie game sales will last?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2013)

Till january second.

I recommend getting NES Remix as well, Well worth the 15$

But yeah, If you like platformers there are 5 of them on the eshop, little inferno as well and the rythym alien runner games and other stuff. And the Dungeons And Dragons beat em up ect


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

Dang so much to choose from, feel like my money will be gone before I know it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 24, 2013)

Exactly^ 

Sometimes it even makes me have issues with buying the bigger games when I can get a bunch of small ones ewith alot of content  instead (ones I'd get anyway)

My solution? Pop 200$ in my account instead so its not so apparent XD


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep lol, I won't have a problem when it comes to having games to play.


How do you decide which games to get?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

How come you can't see how many people are in the miiverse communities anymore?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2013)

lol who put that title in the thread?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol who put that title in the thread?



A man who asks the right questions.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2013)

WHERE THE HELL IS METROID!?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 24, 2013)

Metroid is in all our hearts.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Metroid is in all our hearts.



Fuck that symbolic friendship shit, this isn't One Piece, I want a god damn Metroid game.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

Never got the appeal to Metroid maybe because I've never played it.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 24, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Never got the appeal to Metroid maybe because I've never played it.



Super Metroid is available on the Wii U eshop if you ever want to try it out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2013)

Metroid


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2013)

Metroid


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2013)

Other M killed Metriod because it purposely retconned the prime games

which where the best ones next to Super and Fusion


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Other M killed Metriod because it purposely retconned the prime games
> 
> which where the best ones next to Super and Fusion



It also retconned Super actually. Sakamoto just couldn't keep up with the barebone story that the series had.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2013)

Wait what did Other M do to the Prime series?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Wait what did Other M do to the Prime series?



Directly contradicted events that happened in it. It wasn't as much a retcon as it was Sakamoto not having a fucking clue of consistency when he was writing Other M. There's also contradictions with Super Metroid.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2013)

I got a Wii U (the Wind Waker HD bundle) for my birthday today =D
I'm really liking it and WWHD so far.

I also got Super Mario 3D World, but I have yet to play it (playing WWHD right now )


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 24, 2013)

actually, there's no Metroid games anymore because certain whiny bitches bitched day and night about Other M. 

so it's all on you, bitches. Go find Samus, tell her you're the reason she lost her job. not necessarily talking to people in this thread


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 24, 2013)

found her:



*Spoiler*: __ 






Give wittle Sammy-Wammy a hug. :33 Big picture though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2013)

Samus is my waifu.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 24, 2013)

Retro Studios needs to stop making DKC remakes and retcon Other M to where it was just a bad fever dream Samus was having right as she wakes up and receives new mission orders.

And Sakamoto should just stick to making WarioWare games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2013)

HD remake of Super please


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice Scizor we should give out or NNIDs


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 24, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Retro Studios needs to stop making DKC remakes and retcon Other M to where it was just a bad fever dream Samus was having right as she wakes up and receives new mission orders.
> 
> And Sakamoto should just stick to making WarioWare games.



We've had 2 Donkey Kong games in the last decade. Chill the fuck out.

Wait patiently for a Metroid Prime on the 3DS and Metroid Fusion 5 Burn Thy Dread on the WiiU that showcases what happens in a 3D world with first person third person and Transdimensional perspective


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 24, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> We've had 2 Donkey Kong games in the last decade. Chill the fuck out.
> 
> Wait patiently for a Metroid Prime on the 3DS and Metroid Fusion 5 Burn Thy Dread on the WiiU that showcases what happens in a 3D world with first person third person and Transdimensional perspective


I'm sorry, its just...the scars, the memories, they still haunt me to this day.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

Is super metroid worth 8 dollars?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 24, 2013)

you can have your metroids and your zelda's. I'll be waiting for my starfox.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 24, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> actually, there's no Metroid games anymore because certain whiny bitches bitched day and night about Other M.
> 
> so it's all on you, bitches. Go find Samus, tell her you're the reason she lost her job. not necessarily talking to people in this thread



Metroid usually takes time. It completely skipped the 64 generation cause Nintendo was completely lost with it. And with the reception and lukewarm sales of Other M (Lowest numbers after Metroid Prime 2 who sold just a little more), they're going to take plenty of time now again. That idea they had in NintendoLand is appealing though. An action based third person shooter with controls that actually make fucking sense. 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> you can have your metroids and your zelda's. I'll be waiting for my starfox.



Good luck, every Starfox after the original sucked different amount of balls and Nintendo has no clue what to do with the series because they can't make a rail shooter anymore, apparently. Sakurai can only make so many games.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Nice Scizor we should give out or NNIDs



Mine's ScizorSB

If that is what you mean.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 24, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck that symbolic friendship shit, this isn't One Piece, I want a god damn Metroid game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 24, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is super metroid worth 8 dollars?



Super Metroid is the epitome of "Video Game"

Go buy Super CastleVania 4 and  Castlevania while you're at it

And yes Earthbound is worth 10$


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

Yah, everyone should also give out their NNIDs.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine is in my sig, same as my username, I really should start thinking of a new one...

Anywho I'll be adding everyone who posts theirs


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 24, 2013)

If someone sends you a request will you be notified?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2013)

Of course^


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Directly contradicted events that happened in it. It wasn't as much a retcon as it was Sakamoto not having a fucking clue of consistency when he was writing Other M. There's also contradictions with Super Metroid.



I think he's jealous of retro studios.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2013)

But Retro's jealous of monster games


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2013)

My NNID is in my sig now too. Everyone who wants to can add me =)
(Let me know if you do if I have to add you to for it to work).

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 25, 2013)

got metroid prime trilogy for christmas  but the batteries are dead


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> But Retro's jealous of monster games



What are you talking about?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2013)

Check the retro interview with game informer


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2013)

Um what?


Anyway NNIDs round here?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2013)

Girlfriend got me wonderful 101 for Christmas


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 25, 2013)

>Nintendomination with Wii U @ 109/120k & 3DS 230k
>3D World still charting with legs while Lightning's(Shitty-Ass)Returns drops hard off charts

All is right in Nippon. Happy Holidays Vita/WiiU.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 25, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol who put that title in the thread?



Me, who else?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 25, 2013)

Your NNID life?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2013)

Had a ton of people over today and had a chance to play Wiiu Sports club. Playing golf is fun but I kept getting worried someone would accidentally step on the game pad


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2013)

Got myself a WiiU sooner than I was expecting. Family got it for me for Christmas. Best group of people in the world, I tell ya. pek

Anyway NNID's Shirker-BX3 as per usual.

Gonna put it in my sig eventually, but for now, hit me up if you please.


----------



## SionBarsod (Dec 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good luck, every Starfox after the original sucked different amount of balls and Nintendo has no clue what to do with the series because they can't make a rail shooter anymore, apparently. Sakurai can only make so many games.



Couldn't they just make it like Kid Icarus Uprising and toss it on the 3DS?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

^ because a Shoot Em Up Brawler Hybrid that's not segmented like the 3DS and is a pure adventure game that you can explore sounds way cooler

My favorite thing about the WiiU is how quiet it is even with a disc


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone know whats going on with the eShop?

I haven't been able to go on it for a few days.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It also retconned Super actually. Sakamoto just couldn't keep up with the barebone story that the series had.



Prime and Super were retconned?

wtf

they were great D:

Super Metriod Symphony of the Night were Metrovania and what made it metrovania 



Other M murdered Samus's character
it's the complete opposite of of all the other games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Prime and Super were retconned?
> 
> wtf
> 
> ...












Other M should be the one kicked out.
It fucks up a perfectly good storyline,weapons,stats,characters.
You heard me other M is SO BAD it actually fucks with her standing in the OBD.
Believe me Samus had a character before this bullshit and it wasn't whiny bitch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

Samus had the Harry Potter personality

On the note of Metroid I hope the next game is a Metroid Fusion 5 Dread game.

With first person on the gamepad and third person on the Television screen


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Samus had the Harry Potter personality
> 
> On the note of Metroid I hope the next game is a Metroid Fusion 5 game.
> 
> With first person on the gamepad and third person on the Television screen



That control scheme would indeed be amazing.

Metroid U has so much potential


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

Pfft 186 WiiU Miiverse Communities in a year? Wuuhaznogarmez~


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Prime and Super were retconned?



Retcon is too strong of a word. Sakamoto didn't want to substitute anything with Other M, he just wrote shit that doesn't mesh with previous games for the sake of MUH CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT. Let's just stick to plot holes. Guy can't write for shit even though he really wants to. He doesn't have anything against Metroid Prime and he certainly doesn't want to say that there was anything wrong with Super.

He's not a dick or anything, he's just the George Lucas of Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Girlfriend got me wonderful 101 for Christmas


 Nice .Looking forward to the review.



Naruto said:


> Me, who else?


 



Kira Yamato said:


> Had a ton of people over today and had a chance to play Wiiu Sports club. *Playing golf is fun but I kept getting worried someone would accidentally step on the game pad*


 I can see that lol



Shirker said:


> Got myself a WiiU sooner than I was expecting. Family got it for me for Christmas. Best group of people in the world, I tell ya. pek
> 
> Anyway NNID's Shirker-BX3 as per usual.
> 
> Gonna put it in my sig eventually, but for now, hit me up if you please.


 add me Malvingt2

even tho, I am taking a break from gaming. I am currently watching Person of Interest season 2. Add me anyway. I shall check my WiiU when I get home.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone who wants to add me can add me, my NNID is in my sig. Just VM me if you add me so I can add you back.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2013)

Hopefully today i'll try to snag myself a fucking Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Hopefully today i'll try to snag myself a fucking Wii U.



Gamestop has the deluxe for 250$ with Nintendoland. Pick up a pro controller too


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

Sent Scizor, Shirker and Death my NNID request


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'll accept later.

Out of curiosity, is anyone going for that Club Nintendo Year of Luigi prize for a whopping 1500 coins? I'm at 1200, just need 300 more.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 27, 2013)

lol, people in this thread still bitching about Other M.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

Marvel at the WiiU's sound engineering.


Dat GPU/CPU+EDRAM memory usage mang


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 27, 2013)

Espresso, Latte and Starbuck.

ufufufu.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2013)

I've added you Death-kun and I've accepted the pending requests


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Marvel at the WiiU's sound engineering.
> 
> 
> Dat GPU/CPU+EDRAM memory usage mang



 lolzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

GPU and CPU both have access to the EDRAM and its fast, and the CPU offloads operations to the other ARM core in there when playing games so the WiIU certainly can do quite a few things with that set up. and its core performance is stronger too. Cant wait to see what optimization lets you do with it more and more . Its a really well designed machine.

And its so bloody quiet and small and shiny and oh god I love it. ITS INDIE RENNAISANCE TIME


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> lol, people in this thread still bitching about Other M.




Because Metroid is one of Nintendo's greatest megaton franchises!!!


...

Except it had no N64 games aside from a representative in Smash Bros....

And the franchise as a whole was kinda refurbished in a sense in the Gamecube era with two GBA games and for the console it was handed off to another development team (Retro), alongside Kirby, Star Fox, and F-Zero...

Whereas, in the N64 era it was Zelda that became megaton with two console games, a new set of portable games since Awakening, and in that same era Pokemon became the latest thing...


Why is Metroid so considered freaking important again?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 27, 2013)

Because Metroid Mario and Zelda are the Triforce of oldschool nintendo


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 27, 2013)

So what, nostalgia speaking again?


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't mind people constantly asking for Metroid in general, however I am long past sick of hearing people give Retro grief for not doing another one. Yes, MP 1 and 3 were the shit (and 2 was alright), but DKC Returns was a ton of fun and I'm certainly not going to whine about getting a sequel to that especially when Dixie is coming back, Wise is back as composer (Returns had some solid tracks, but Wise's stuff is legendary), and it looks like the game will feel even more like the SNES classics with water levels coming back, more warrior-animal type enemies as opposed to Returns' mostly basic animal designs, etc. 

Hell, before the Gamecube era, a 3D Metroid that worked seemed like a hopeless dream to many, I'm just grateful we got some solid 3D Metroid games PERIOD.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 27, 2013)

Doom *slow claps*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> lol, people in this thread still bitching about Other M.



I know, right? We can't point out that bad games are bad games anymore, apparently. Go take a look at the Final Fantasy threads.



Doom85 said:


> I don't mind people constantly asking for Metroid in general, however I am long past sick of hearing people give Retro grief for not doing another one. Yes, MP 1 and 3 were the shit (and 2 was alright), but DKC Returns was a ton of fun and I'm certainly not going to whine about getting a sequel to that especially when Dixie is coming back, Wise is back as composer (Returns had some solid tracks, but Wise's stuff is legendary), and it looks like the game will feel even more like the SNES classics with water levels coming back, more warrior-animal type enemies as opposed to Returns' mostly basic animal designs, etc.
> 
> Hell, before the Gamecube era, a 3D Metroid that worked seemed like a hopeless dream to many, I'm just grateful we got some solid 3D Metroid games PERIOD.



If anything, Nintendo still has more than enough talented internal developers to expand on the NintendoLand Metroid stasge that seems to be the 3D action Metroid game that Sakamoto tried and failed to do. With that Miyamoto hint, I'm delusionally hopeful.

There's a 99% percent chance that Retro will make the next Metroid but I'd like to see new shit from Metroid like that TPS idea rather than yet another Metroid Prime.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2013)

#SupBitchez



Time to set up and create my username Rurouni720.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 28, 2013)

Buy Wii Party U, NIntendoland,ZombiU and Deus EX^



You can thank me later. Get there by tommorrow


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> #SupBitchez
> 
> pic*
> 
> Time to set up and create my username Rurouni720.



Welcome to the club, I'll add you tomorrow probably.

Also, who here sent me a request? There's two of them on my WiiU right now, but I have no clue where they came from.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2013)

*needs the new Gamepad battery pack that recently came out* 


3.5 hours of juice just isn't cutting it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 28, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Buy Wii Party U, NIntendoland,ZombiU and Deus EX^
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank me later. Get there by tommorrow



Oh wow. i'm going to Best Buy today.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 28, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Welcome to the club, I'll add you tomorrow probably.
> 
> Also, who here sent me a request? There's two of them on my WiiU right now, but I have no clue where they came from.



I sent you one


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 28, 2013)

Just got the Wonderful 101


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 28, 2013)

Super Mario 3D World is awesome. 

Also, for all WiiU owners, add my NNID.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2013)

Add me first.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 28, 2013)

How do you check your digital promotion balance? I bought a couple games digitally.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Ddp.nintendo.net


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Metroid (1986)
Metroid 2 (1991)
Super Metroid (1994)
Metroid Fusion (2002)
Metroid Prime (2002)
Metroid: Zero Mission (2004)
Metroid Prime 2 (2004)
Metroid Prime Hunters (2006)
Metroid Prime 3 (2007)
Metroid Other M (2010)

We're now going through the second longest dry spell for the Metroid series. It's a bit scary, if only because as its popularity increased so did the rate at which they came out. I was not aware Other M hurt the franchise so badly. If you consider Fusion/Prime the revival of the series, you'll notice it averages out at one game per year.

It's been seven years since the last good Metroid game and ten years since the we've had a two dimensional Metroid.

No word from Nintendo on anything Metroid related 

I would like a new Prime on Wii U and a sequel to Fusion on 3DS.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 29, 2013)

metroid prime trilogy was enough for me. i say give this series a well deserved break and give other ip's a shot.  like maybe F-zero? i know, i know, doesn't bring in the money, why bother trying when we can milk mario, zelda and metroid bone dry? blah blah but you know what? nintendo takes risks sometimes or at least they use to.

guess i'll summarize my thoughts on my favorite series 


*Spoiler*: __ 



starfox (the original, a classic rail shooter)

starfox 2 (if it weren't for this we wouldn't have star wolf and all range mode. loved being able to play as other characters. miyu was fun.)

starfox 64 (great game. whats more to be said?)

starfox adventures (was never intended to be a sf game in the first place but i like the idea of fox and co being dirt poor for 8 years living off of burgers and pizza and have finally gotten this one job to get back in the game.)

starfox assault (fun multiplayer, great design, only good attempt at a decent story. first time being able to play as wolf and his wolfen.)

starfox command (worst in the series, repetitive gameplay, bad fanfiction level story, ugly designs, 3 new characters that really don't need to be there. not worth the 9 playthroughs for melodramatic sob endings. on the good parts you could play as other characters with their own design ships with their own attributes)

starfox 64 3ds (shouldn't really count but, graphics are pretty, but i still played the original countless times, why is there no online multiplayer? the power ups in multiplayer were neat. you could skip cut scenes if you so choose, and level select. )


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Metroid (1986)
> Metroid 2 (1991)
> Super Metroid (1994)
> Metroid Fusion (2002)
> ...


Rip Metroid.

Maybe they are afraid of making another poorly received Metroid game. After releasing so many good ones and being critically acclaimed they are probably scared of ruining it further. Only have the fans to blame, Other M wasn't that bad, it was good on a gameplay stand point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

If that was all it was I would have been fine with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2013)

Poor Staf Fox...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Metroid (1986)
> Metroid 2 (1991)
> Super Metroid (1994)
> Metroid Fusion (2002)
> ...




Well to be fair, the Metroid series kinda went through a re-branding process in the Gamecube era instead of a rise of popularity.

Many other Nintendo franchises kinda hit that same aspect of revival - Kirby, despite getting a N64 game (whereas Metroid didn't even see that) was also re-branded and considering the series still hasn't stopped with releases, I'd say it and Metroid (at least until Other M) were the most successful of the franchises Nintendo chose to resurrect.

Of course, the other franchises I'd like to point out were also within this re-branding in the Gamecube era were Star-Fox and F-Zero.

Blood highlighted the Star Fox series relatively well, but I don't think Assult got the credit it deserved because 64 set the bar pretty high, and Command was pretty much the last leg of the franchise in itself - hence why no Wii installment was ever implemented. Also it could be why 3D was more or less the last attempt of trying to find an audience for the series by remaking the best one for the at the time newest system.

As for F-Zero... Well... I blame the popularity of Mario Kart and the lack of advertising F-Zero as the more hardcore arcade racer, to which you would have to argue whether or not arcade-style racers are a good investment in this day and age or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Metroid (1986)
> Metroid 2 (1991)
> Super Metroid (1994)
> Metroid Fusion (2002)
> ...



Nope. Put Prime on the 3DS. Put Metroid Fusion 5 Burn My Dread Multidimensional Metroid with first person on gamepad and 3rd person on TV


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Also that kid icarus game needs to happen. Starfox Adventures template with open world exploration in a mission structure, traveling back and forth between hell and heaven, with 3D  brawling mixed with Shoot em up action off rails


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Rip Metroid.
> 
> Maybe they are afraid of making another poorly received Metroid game. After releasing so many good ones and being critically acclaimed they are probably scared of ruining it further. Only have the fans to blame, Other M wasn't that bad, it was good on a gameplay stand point.



No, no, no. As much as I'm a "screw the fans and their stupid opinions" guy myself, this one can't entirely be blamed on them.

While the gameplay itself was good, it wasn't the type of good that could've helped raise the average (so to speak) of the entire game. Unfortunately, the ruination of the story and Samus's character brought the gameplay down right along with it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nope. Put Prime on the 3DS. *Put Metroid Fusion 5 Burn My Dread Multidimensional Metroid* with first person on gamepad and 3rd person on TV



Bitch aint noone gonna buy a game with that long-ass title.

And why _5_? Are there for other Metroid Fusions that I'm not aware of?

No, here's what needs to happen currently: Metroid Prime 4 and a remake of Metroid 2.

Now that I think about it: Does this mean Samus is capable of siphoning energy? as of Metroid Fusion


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> No, no, no. As much as I'm a "screw the fans and their stupid opinions" guy myself, this one can't entirely be blamed on them.
> 
> While the gameplay itself was good, it wasn't the type of good that could've helped raise the average (so to speak) of the entire game. Unfortunately, the ruination of the story and Samus's character brought the gameplay down right along with it.



Its more about how the story was told because the story can fit in the sense of how Samus's persona develops and what she reacts into particularly.

She clearly has nightmares about some shit. And that feeds into her loneliness which feeds back into her perserverance and how she learns to be strong.

But the baby.... LOL. The Baby.

But unlike Kamiya, Sakamoto is shit at wriitng


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Bitch aint noone gonna buy a game with that long-ass title.
> 
> And why _5_? Are there for other Metroid Fusions that I'm not aware of?
> 
> ...



Its 5 because its the fifth Generation of Metroid.

You have Metroid/Zero Mission, then Metroid2/Fusion Super Metroid Then Prime Then OM goes back into fusion 

I say Metroid Fusion because its the most atmospheric and dreading metroid around. And SA-X is fucking awesome.

The Metroid Prime Story is done. Prime 4 needs to be an FPA about Samus right after Fusion where she's doing more hunting shit after on the run from the space fleet. The WiiU game can take place later after that


The reason I suggest Prime on the 3DS is due to graphics and the 3D. Considering what Metroid on the WiiU could be, having it in  full 3D being able to perceive from any direction, would tax the graphics less so it can manage to separate perspectives far better with hardware overhead

It would be the true successor to Super Metroid and Fusion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2013)

Shirker said:


> No, no, no. As much as I'm a "screw the fans and their stupid opinions" guy myself, this one can't entirely be blamed on them.



Oh, it's exactly one of those situations. A shitty story told in a game with mediocre gameplay with nonsensical controls. There's nothing remotely "good" about Other M and Nintendo only has itself to blame. The more Nintendo hears how much it fucked up, the better.

There are ways of making an excellent action based Metroid and Other M showed us exactly how not to do it.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, it's exactly one of those situations. *A shitty story told in a game with mediocre gameplay with nonsensical controls. *There's nothing remotely "good" about Other M and Nintendo only has itself to blame. The more Nintendo hears how much it fucked up, the better.



ohoho, okay.

you're entitled to your completely incorrect opinion. 

I've played every Metroid game several times over, and while Other M is far from _the best_, it certainly doesn't deserve all the crap it's getting. 

So with that being said, it sounds to me like you're just jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 29, 2013)

Boy, I sure do love 3D action games with a D-Pad. So natural and intuitive! And that auto-aiming sure makes me feel powerful! And don't get me started on those first person shooter mechanics that turned you into a tank! And good thing that I can heal my entire life and arsenal with a push of a button, I wouldn't want to feel threatened by those nasty enemies.

A piss poor action game. And a disaster of a Metroid game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 29, 2013)

People be complaining about 3D World being more of an action game than a platformer and Im playing the fuck outta that with a dpad

Underneath it all Other M had a halfway decent core that could turn into something really special. But nearly everything else that could go wrong, went wrong.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ohoho, okay.
> 
> you're entitled to your completely incorrect opinion.
> 
> ...



He's disappointed because whatever made other m so bad i guess has to do with some formula they fucked with.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2013)

The biggest sin any game can commit is be so mediocre it hurts.

That's other M.  There are 'worse' games out there--some poorly designed, some literally unplayable, some with hideous, ugly art or vomit-inducing stories, but those often come from small companies, or, in the case of AAA Stinkers, from companies known for their stank-ass games.

Nintendo is neither. 

Other M was incredibly mediocre, unremarkable if it weren't for the fact that it was a Metroid title.  I did not play it until it was really cheap (part heresay, part Wii title), but I did play it I'd have been mad, too, if I paid good money for that game, Metroid fan or not.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> He's disappointed because whatever made other m so bad i guess has to do with some formula they fucked with.



I've actually heard people call the game "sexist" because Samus defers to Adam, the man that was, stated by herself in Fusion, someone she respected. So I'm like, "wtf, really now."

Granted, the whole concept of weapon restriction was a plot-hole in several situations, but: A) The "gathering weapons" thing had to be done somehow; B) "Nothing ventured, nothing gained"; and C) It really didn't take away from the game play or the story itself.

I personally think, that in some cases, people are just upset that their stone-waifu Samus showed actual fear, once, ever. And no, i'm not saying that scene was "great" or some shit. It certainly could have and should have been done better. But to say that it ruined Samus and Metroid forever is sheer stupidity and butthurt.

Much butthurt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I've actually heard people call the game "sexist" because Samus defers to Adam, the man that was, stated by herself in Fusion, someone she respected. So I'm like, "wtf, really now."
> 
> Granted, the whole concept of weapon restriction was a plot-hole in several situations, but: A) The "gathering weapons" thing had to be done somehow; B) "Nothing ventured, nothing gained"; and C) It really didn't take away from the game play or the story itself.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone doesn't know what they are talking about if you ask me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sounds like someone doesn't know what they are talking about if you ask me.



Let's see here:

Nothing Constructive.

Doesn't address any of the points I made in any way at all.

Just attacking my character

Yea, have a nice day now, kthnxbai


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2013)

Calling anyone who disagrees with you butthut isn't constructive, either.

There are plenty of legitimate complains about the game, yo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Calling anyone who disagrees with you butthurt isn't constructive, either.




I never once said or implied that.

But, in my defense in case I did, it's difficult to address a point that basically amounts to "This is shit because this piece right here - this shit - made this whole game shit. Because it's shit."



> There are plenty of legitimate complains about the game, yo.



And I more or less agree with most of those complaints, when they are _legitimate criticisms_ and not people collectively shitting their pants.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey!! Other M is an awesome game. It has Malvingt2 seal of approval.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2013)

I think the series was fine with just the original prime...i didn't like 2 or 3, i thought the mysteriousness of the world and major dedication to exploration was gone


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2013)

To be honest, I do think people overreacted with Other M and I don't believe the game burned the series to the ground. Remember Metroid as series doesn't sell that much and the series that followed the formula [2D metroid] are/were in the same situation.

I believe Metroid is going to comeback as a Prime game.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> He's disappointed because whatever made other m so bad i guess has to do with some formula they fucked with.



Most likely. Because while the gameplay wasn't great, it wasn't buttfuck awful either like he's implying.

Still, that it wasn't fantastic was my entire point. The gameplay wasn't good enough to carry the game like some other games with abysmal stories.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Let's see here:
> 
> Nothing Constructive.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]qMI1-DDklqE[/YOUTUBE]
Bye


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

Metroid: Other M grabbed my positive Metroid bias and tore it to shreds.

It's quite the accomplishment to disappoint someone who almost can't be disappointed due to such levels of bias, but even I couldn't cope with a reskinned Ninja Gaiden labeled Metroid.

Regardless of what others say: I REALLY dislike Other M. It's one of the only games I've ever returned to the store (by bike, not by bandwagon, mind you) and I would've never guessed that would've been a Metroid title.

I'm okay with Other M's design being in Sm4sh though: a shitty game doesn't equal shitty designs per se

On a more positive note: the things I've read in this thread about possible Metroid games for the Wii U and/or 3DS sounds amazing. I still have 110% faith in the franchise, despite Other M's attempts to conquer fanboyville.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> vid*
> Bye



When addressing a point, and using an outside source to validate the point you addressed, could you use a source that isn't shit?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> When addressing a point, and using an outside source to validate the point you addressed, could you use a source that isn't shit?



When talking to me can you not talk at all?
Other M literally ruins several things that none of the metroid games ever did.
An overall view like that helps.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> When talking to me can you not talk at all?
> Other M literally ruins several things that none of the metroid games ever did.



So snippy~. Calm down, man, I agree that Other M is garbage.
It's just hilariously easy to dismiss a Retsuprea video.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Just trying to help you out. It's easy to dismiss a Retsuprea vid.



Only if you aren't quality.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2013)

Then how do their videos exist if we're talkin' quality?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]qMI1-DDklqE[/YOUTUBE]
> Bye



This is a shit video.

Its using a plot hole and the reaction to make a point.

Utter ridiculous

Other M sucks because Where's Waldo in this QTE.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> This is a shit video.
> 
> Its using a plot hole and the reaction to make a point.
> 
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2013)

Tis a fallacy man^


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

So guys, next week I am planning to get the Wind Waker bundle. And my budget is one game + the pro controller.

Torn between Lost World and Wonderful101.

I know Lost World is shit and Wonder101 is pretty sick, but it's Sonic. 

Please, your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd go for Wonderful 101 just to be safe.

SLW is good for me so far, but yeah it does have some annoting moments here and there. Imo it has potential as long as the next game improves its strengths. 

I couldn't skip it myself since i'm a bitch for mainline Sonic not named 06/Shadow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Both games are if you have the time to play them types.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

I see.. So really what's so bad about LW? So far the only complains I hear are the obvious ones like it's a GW rip off.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2013)

Its more like the Unleashed 2.0 of Sonic IMO, in a hit & miss sense instead of half bad half good (werehog/day-time levels). I'm at world 4 and I've heard/seen the last world (Lava Mountain) being Eggman Land levels of cheap difficulty. 

Though i can say for sure that its DEFINITELY nowhere near 06-levels of shit. Especially since the Wisps (aside from the pink one) have been patched for control stick usage, as well as rings being back to giving you lives for collecting 100 of them. Plus when you die you're given 9 lives to continue again instead of 5 pre-patch lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> This is a shit video.
> 
> Its using a plot hole and the reaction to make a point.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]YiPy3bhOlE8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3L2DwIwEXrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh the patch fixed it to where rings actually give lives?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]YiPy3bhOlE8[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]3L2DwIwEXrA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]SfS0254dRRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Its more like the Unleashed 2.0 of Sonic IMO, in a hit & miss sense instead of half bad half good (werehog/day-time levels). I'm at world 4 and I've heard/seen the last world (Lava Mountain) being Eggman Land levels of cheap difficulty.
> 
> Though i can say for sure that its DEFINITELY nowhere near 06-levels of shit. Especially since the Wisps (aside from the pink one) have been patched for control stick usage, as well as rings being back to giving you lives for collecting 100 of them. Plus when you die you're given 9 lives to continue again instead of 5 pre-patch lol.



What about the pace and design of levels? My standard is pretty high after playing the latest Rayman games. 

And looks like the game will get so many fixes and free DLC (Yoshi stage,etc..) 

I feel if I didn't buy LW now I won't in the long run. So is it worth it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2013)

Most of them are pretty decent in pacing, as far as level design goes there are a couple of flaws are pretty notable in levels like the 4th act in the beach level and the second act of Silent Forest. But overall their passable even with the annoyance, though i have not finished the game yet so our opinions may differ given that LW is pretty divisive as a game itself. Though not as shit-tier as plenty of others had me believe lol.

Just saying that if you could stomach Unleashed's bull then i think your good to go here.

If you won't in the long run, then i'd say go for it. But if you REALLY want to be careful towards the game, then i'd rent it first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh the patch fixed it to where rings actually give lives?



I think It did fix it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

I dunno, you make your own pace in these sorts of games.
The design is... new. Buy it used and get all the free DLC and crap I'd say it's worth a go.
Could just rent it instead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think It did fix it.



That part was pretty awful.
The amount of gameovers I saw other people get when they could survive/.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2013)

Seeing streams of people playing Lava Mountain Act 2 pre-patched version was like experiencing a blood bath.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Most of them are pretty decent in pacing, as far as level design goes there are a couple of flaws are pretty notable in levels like the 4th act in the beach level and the second act of Silent Forest. But overall their passable even with the annoyance, though i have not finished the game yet so our opinions may differ given that LW is pretty divisive as a game itself. Though not as shit-tier as plenty of others had me believe lol.
> 
> Just saying that if you could stomach Unleashed's bull then i think your good to go here.
> 
> If you won't in the long run, then i'd say go for it. But if you REALLY want to be careful towards the game, then i'd rent it first.



Didn't buy Unleashed lol. Werehog was such a turn off. 

Anyways... 

I'll look at the 4th act in the beach level, if you think it's the worst level and I can tolerate it then I might go with LW.

Since I'll buy Wonderful101 later on regardless. Or I might just skip a week's worth of meals and buy both.  



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno, you make your own pace in these sorts of games.
> The design is... new. Buy it used and get all the free DLC and crap I'd say it's worth a go.
> Could just rent it instead.



We can't rent games here sadly.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> So guys, next week I am planning to get the Wind Waker bundle. And my budget is one game + the pro controller.
> 
> Torn between Lost World and Wonderful101.
> 
> ...



Get Super Mario 3D World =D


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Get Super Mario 3D World =D



I dunno. Not yet. Mario is Mario. But I'm a Sonic fanboy, and Platinum Games have never once failed. I'll get SM3W when I buy more controllers so I can play with friends.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wonderful 101>Mario 3D World>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Lost World


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> I dunno. Not yet. Mario is Mario. But I'm a Sonic fanboy, and Platinum Games have never once failed. I'll get SM3W when I buy more controllers so I can play with friends.



Alright, fair enough.

An extra Wii U pro controller (like you're buying) is already enough to enjoy Co-op (with two players) though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Like I'll play with the pad. That shit is only for when I am getting ready to sleep or one of my friends are occupying the TV.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

The game pad is actually really comfortable. And it's the best controller for the virtual console/eShop games. It's also the best controller for Wonderful 101.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> I'll look at the 4th act in the beach level, if you think it's the worst level and I can tolerate it then I might go with LW.
> 
> Since I'll buy Wonderful101 later on regardless. Or I might just skip a week's worth of meals and buy both.



Coolz.

I actually think it and Lava Mountain Act 2 (haven't got to the latter yet, but i'm judging this off visual impressions) are the worst imo. There's also Silent Forest Act 2 which i dislike due to the pink wisp alone. 

Otherwise i'm cruising through the game, but be warned about Lava Mountain Act 2 as well.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wonderful 101>Mario 3D World



I seriously doubt that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I seriously doubt that.



Despite the fact i'm playing both. Wonderful 101 is better than 3D World for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to play W101. 

Sorry if i was being an ass to you about Lost World, Furious George.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> We can't rent games here sadly.



No gamefly?
Or is the neighborhood that bad?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Like I'll play with the pad. That shit is only for when I am getting ready to sleep or one of my friends are occupying the TV.



That's pretty nice.
Don't know why more people don't dig it, better than the Kinect BS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No gamefly?
> Or is the neighborhood that bad?



Third World Country mate. 

lelkinnect... Pad has it's advantages, but I am more of a classic controller kind of guy. Why I didn't go for the original wii in the first place.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2013)

Everyone who has an NNID that I haven't added yet, post it or VM me with it. I'm on an adding spree.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 30, 2013)

**Looks @ signature**

There.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 30, 2013)

I already sent you a request.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been summoned, apparently.



Khris said:


> So guys, next week I am planning to get the Wind Waker bundle. And my budget is one game + the pro controller.
> 
> Torn between Lost World and Wonderful101.
> 
> ...



Both games have demos out. Play them, see which one feels more worth your time via gamefeel. Make your choice then.

Unfortunately, niether is a "safe bet". As Asa's already told you, apparently, Sanic's 3D Lost Words suffers from a few level design issues and a crummy story. Wunderbar on the other hand is cluttered, has slightly frustrating controls and a steep learning curve.

I myself am making a bee-line towards Sanic; you know me. But if it weren't for my crippling addiction, I'd probably choose Wanderful, since it's a brand new experience, an honestly well-put-together game and it could use the extra cash after how lukewarm its sales were.

Play the demos and see which issues plague you the least, then throw money at your answer. 

----------------

More on-topic. Gonna get around to adding all you guys today. Also, NNID is now in mah sig. Hit me up.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2013)

Heh, well if you're going for a shot in the dark, just get Wanderful.

You like challenge, so I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Third World Country mate.
> 
> lelkinnect... Pad has it's advantages, but I am more of a classic controller kind of guy. Why I didn't go for the original wii in the first place.


The wii is a motion controlled NES pad with back buttons. The WiiU is an SNES pad with analog sticks and a screen with a higher pixel density than ipad


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Despite the fact i'm playing both. Wonderful 101 is better than 3D World for me.



You probably just have bad taste.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Heh, well if you're going for a shot in the dark, just get Wanderful.
> 
> You like challenge, so I doubt you'll be disappointed.



I hear Wonderful kicks the player's ass with meh controls and a wonky camera tho. I like challenge, but I don't like being shafted for the wrong reasons as well.  

Is NightRazr gonna message my NNID every half hour? 

I kid breh. 

Also... Asa, is this the stage you're talking about?

Currently watching it. 

[YOUTUBE]buTAvPVmAuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Dammit what were they thinking with that level man?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Lava Mountain is pretty epic guys. It's just a little on the hard side it seems. Fuck it. I'll buy both.  (probably)


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 30, 2013)

So I finished the Wonderful 101, I have to say that I thought it was great and unique action game. There were parts I didn't like during the story mode, but it was never the combat sections, definitely a challenging game I have to say. With action games, I never really think of the first playthrough as the "real" one if you know what I mean, gonna play through again on Hard mode and try to unlock all the secrets I missed the first time around, and try to get better scores on missions

The tier list for exclusive retail Wii U games imo is 

1. Super Mario 3D World
2. Wonderful 101/Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
3. Pikmin 3
4. Zelda Wind Waker HD (lower than Pikmin only because I already own the GC version)
5. Everything else


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> So I finished the Wonderful 101, I have to say that I thought it was great and unique action game. There were parts I didn't like during the story mode, but it was never the combat sections, definitely a challenging game I have to say. With action games, I never really think of the first playthrough as the "real" one if you know what I mean, gonna play through again on Hard mode and try to unlock all the secrets I missed the first time around, and try to get better scores on missions
> 
> The tier list for exclusive retail Wii U games imo is
> 
> ...



Pretty much this. Although i'd tie Pikmin 3 and Wind Waker HD since i never played the original on GCN. 

So Rayman is number four for me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You probably just have bad taste.


 The Wonderful 101 is the Kid Icarus Uprising of the WiiU.
Same bullshit complaints too lol. Wonderful 101 doesnt have camera problems. There are a few levels where it sort of has the same issue an endless runner would have with you falling off screen. The most important aspect is understanding your team is one unit.

Its just so much god damn fun and the combo system has so much depth and the game just is so bombastic it blows your mind.

3D world though is just really really fucking excellent 

Also,salty Metroid fans,read em & weep because King Koopa is taking ya to SCHOOL.BITCH!!


~ALL ABOARD THE CRANKY KONG HYPE TRAIN~!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd recommend him buying W101 over 3D World because 3D World will sell no matter what, and W101 needs the sales.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'd recommend him buying W101 over 3D World because 3D World will sell no matter what, and W101 needs the sales.



It's sad how true this is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

A Kamiya game isn't selling?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'd recommend him buying W101 over 3D World because 3D World will sell no matter what, and W101 needs the sales.



It will sell 1 million LTD by the end of the generation.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 30, 2013)

The 3ds Lost World demo was better than the Wii U one? Why do the controls and movement feel so different?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 30, 2013)

One holds your hand and the other one doesnt. 3DS one is the worse gamehowever


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> A Kamiya game isn't selling?



I know, right?!

Also, the sky is blue! When the _FUCK_ did that happen?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

Shut it Shirker with your real-life posts. In my world Kamiya is right there with Oda ruling over our petty souls.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2013)

Okee dokee, added everyone on my backlog. Sent requests to others. Happy gaming, guys.

Probably still a couple of you I'm missing, but whatever.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'd recommend him buying W101 over 3D World because 3D World will sell no matter what, and W101 needs the sales.



ACTUALLY, Mario 3D World's sales were pitiful as well. Definitely not W101 level of pitiful in terms of sales, but still pretty bad. If Nintendo didn't get the message that they REALLY need to push the amount of Wii U software and advertising as much as humanly possible then I don't know what will get through to them.

Of course, it's the consumers' loss. They're missing out on some brilliant games so far and there's only more to follow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> ACTUALLY, Mario 3D World's sales were pitiful as well. Definitely not W101 level of pitiful in terms of sales, but still pretty bad. If Nintendo didn't get the message that they REALLY need to push the amount of Wii U software and advertising as much as humanly possible then I don't know what will get through to them.
> 
> Of course, it's the consumers' loss. They're missing out on some brilliant games so far and there's only more to follow.


Super Mario 3D World has already sold 1.2 million copies. 
What are you smoking?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 31, 2013)

Yah Mario 3D World sold over 1 million copies so far, wonderful101 is only at like 100k .


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> One holds your hand and the other one doesnt. 3DS one is the worse gamehowever



True but playing the 3ds version of the demo made me want to buy the game. Wii U demo however left a bad impression.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 31, 2013)

W101 needed a good commercial.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 31, 2013)

I wonder why they didn't show a commercial for it. It looked like something that would get a lot of attention here.


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Super Mario 3D World has already sold 1.2 million copies.
> What are you smoking?



Sorry, I was going by Wikipedia (not the smartest move): 

Even then though, not exactly inspiring. Selling less than any of the 3D Mario games in its first week? Debuting at no. 14 in the UK? Only roughly 33% of Wii U owners picked it up? Even if you don't want to call terrible, calling it great is not accurate either.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 31, 2013)

Selling less than any 3d mario game was based on Japanese sales, and those numbers have been going up every week since it came out. UK doesn't matter. The game is selling well, saying otherwise is false propaganda.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> Sorry, I was going by Wikipedia (not the smartest move):
> 
> Even then though, not exactly inspiring. Selling less than any of the 3D Mario games in its first week? Debuting at no. 14 in the UK? Only roughly 33% of Wii U owners picked it up? Even if you don't want to call terrible, calling it great is not accurate either.



The people who buy Nintendo games dont buy them the first day. Shit even Pikmin 2 and the original Wii Sports are selling. They keep randomly popping up on charts

3D World has a dirth of digital sales unaccounted for as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Gameblog rumour: Wii U exclusive from third party in 2014, yes/no Bayo2 meltdowns*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 31, 2013)

Add my NNID Malv. Since FFXV is obviously gonna miss out on 2014, i'll need someone to accompany me in Monolith X online for Wii U.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2013)

This is  from "gameblog", one of the worst french gaming website.

Don't believe it for a second.

If its true in anyway will wait until a more creditable site reports it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hero of Legend ‏@GoldMetalSonic 29 Dec
@NicoWav Can you say if it's published by Nintendo like Bayonetta 2? Also no hint if it's getting announced soon?

‏@NicoWav
@GoldMetalSonic yes! Absolute exclusive content


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 31, 2013)

More exclusives the better and the more games the better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Add my NNID Malv. Since FFXV is obviously gonna miss out on 2014, i'll need someone to accompany me in Monolith X online for Wii U.



I will add you when I get home.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

Shenmue 3 needs the PS4 for dem graphics sadly.



Lord Kamiya


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Devil's Third is a good guess for this rumor. We have to wait and see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

Didn't it say exclusive tho, or did I read that wrong?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

It is exclusive.

list all the information we've gotten so far:

- States WiiU will be getting an unannounced exclusive 3rd Party Game in 2014
- Its a new IP from a Japanese Developer
- Its "in the same vein as Bayonetta" whether that means gameplay or reaction is up for debate
- When asked if Nintendo is publishing he seemingly said yes.
- When asked for hints about the game he keeps referencing blood, stating "its a great bloody game" and "I can't say anything but its going to bleed "


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

So it can't be Devil's Third...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> So it can't be Devil's Third...



Why? is a new IP. THQ is gone, so we don't know where the game is going to land. PS3/360 were the target before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh.. You see, that didn't cross my mind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

R.I.P THQ


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2013)

Damn you U Draw, damn you


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2013)

This is why I got a WiiU six months in (Kinda pissed I missed out on some of the famicom games)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEnF-veN8g#t=66[/youtube]


You can always count on them


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 31, 2013)

I gotta say, the Metroid Prime games hold up amazingly even today. I was playing Metroid Prime 1 on my 40'' HD TV and it looked amazing. Very few jaggies or reduced graphical effects of any kind. Normally when you play GC/Wii games on a big HD TV they look like ass unless the game has great artistic direction.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2014)

Im hyper sensitive to jaggies so prime is annoyin me on my 1080p set


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 1, 2014)

the original super nintendo starfox 1 and the unreleased sequel are still fun. nintendo, the virtual console needs these games. i mean why the hell not?!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 1, 2014)

^ This

Oh, and Happy New Year NF/Nin10YrOldz! :WOW


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 1, 2014)

happy new year guys


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2014)

Same to you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 1, 2014)

I did add you on WiiU Shirker and Asa.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 1, 2014)

> It appears that this is Nintendo’s last stand with the Wii U after getting Wayne Brady to star in a series of commercials for the console and having Ellen DeGeneres give away Wii Us on her show. After this, Nintendo is officially out of options.
> 
> Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime has said time and time again that the Wii U is all about the games. Unfortunately, games no longer sell video game consoles and now Nintendo has their back up against the wall.
> 
> ...





I know it's satire, but I felt this needed to be shared here.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2014)

>games no longer sell consoles

The DS and 3DS still sayin' hi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2014)

If Reggie is reading this, I am telling you, I will buy 10 Wii Us if you promise us a Metroid game...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone. 

Also, guys, don't take p4r seriously. It's a pure satire website. 



St NightRazr said:


> Im hyper sensitive to jaggies so prime is annoyin me on my 1080p set



My 40'' HD TV is 1080p, 120hz. IMO, Prime looks beautiful. Very few jaggies. I'm impressed, considering it's a blown-up Gamecube game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2014)

Also, for people in need of Wiimotes and Nunchuks, Nintendo is selling refurbished Wiimote Plus + Nunchuk combos for only $20. In white, black, and blue colors. It's a lot better than buying a new Wiimote Plus for $40 and then a Nunchuck for $20-$30. 

I just snagged a black Wiimote + Nunchuk combo, along with the WiiU Gamepad High-Capacity Battery.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Happy New Year, everyone.
> 
> Also, guys, don't take p4r seriously. It's a pure satire website.
> 
> ...



Oh shit.  


I know all about P4 gaming but I just skimmed the article because the sentiments are fairly true of 'industry experts' that we've been hearing for years now.  


They're going full Onion on the uncanny accuracy of the satire now.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> If Reggie is reading this, I am telling you, I will buy 10 Wii Us if you promise us a Metroid game...



Well, not 10, but it will certainly get me to buy 1


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 1, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> I know all about P4 gaming but I just skimmed the article because the sentiments are fairly true of 'industry experts' that we've been hearing for years now.
> 
> They're going full Onion on the uncanny accuracy of the satire now.



Yeah, go figure. A lot of the shit they write could actually be said by industry experts nowadays. I think that's part of what makes the website so funny.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2014)

I've trolled people on this site 3 times now.

First I did it with Capital One with pokemon.
Then I did it again with two P4r articles XD

I got negged so hard with that XD


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 1, 2014)

I wasn't trying to troll. I just thought that Wayne Brady line was funny.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2014)

It is funny because Brady is that good^


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

What's the best way to stand the Wii U, vertical or horizontally? My gamepad is starting to freeze randomly and I'm not even far from my console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

Either way is fine but put it horizontally^


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

Alright I will, I have it standing up and must people I see have it sitting down.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

I had mine standing up too, but my house gets dusty and if I put the vent side down the bottom of the console might get hot so I put it horizontally after a while


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

Smart, my house gets dusty too, and after long game sessions thats probably why the console is having problems.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

Right. When Im dont playing I put the gamepad ontop the wiiu so it covers the vent on the top


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Well, not 10, but it will certainly get me to buy 1



Nardo my man... When will we ever see Samus again?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> Nardo my man... When will we ever see Samus again?



Won't be too long, I think. We'll get some if not one this generation for sure. Miyamoto's comment about Metroid was actually rather hopeful, unlike say, F-Zero.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Today I feel like replaying this game


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2014)

I will try and finish Vanquish, Puppeteer, and Link Between Worlds this week. And next week-end I'll buy mah WindWaker WiiU Bundle along with the Pro Controller, Sonic Lost World, Wonderful101... 

Hype!!!!


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice join the Wii U family.


And we are definitely getting a new Metroid game, its going to be announced some time in 2014 and come out in like a year or 2..


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 2, 2014)

I need to see some more of X, like, soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2014)

The funniest part is that Nintendo probably still hasn't learned its lesson.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The funniest part is that Nintendo probably still hasn't learned its lesson.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The funniest part is that Nintendo probably still hasn't learned its lesson.



I think it has more to do with those guys just being retarded.

EDIT*

...Or as some of the comments pointed out, not having a lot a of space to put them, since I imagine those mini-Wiis sell about as well as you'd expect a crippled piece of video game hardware with no internet access to sell.

Still, pretty hilarious.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

Nintendo is insane. They killed the Wii to give us an Uncontested WiiU. And screwed that up lol 

Every time they try to cater to third parties it bites them in the ass


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2014)

Soooo hype for 2014.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 3, 2014)

Need to update my 3ds to play the demo will I lose my eshop money if I do?


And which Shin Megami Tensei should I get that's on sale on the eshop?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

^ Get SMT 4  and Devil Survivor overclocked

And both Etrian Odyssey games

Soul hackers is good but its a sega saturn game

No you wont lose money


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 3, 2014)

Didn't know it was a sega saturn game. I updated my 3ds so now i have miiverse but it wants me to link my NNID from my wii u to my 3ds to dl the demo, so will it combine the amount on both systems? I remember reading somewhere it would delete the already existing amount. Might have been for people with foreign 3ds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

If you had two currencies on your 3DS you chose one and it would delete the other if you didnt spend it off.

Yeah they remade it a bit for the 3DS. Its a little old ish but fun.

Since Nintendo merged the eshops, one of the benefits of their whole not having their things in the cloud is gone. So they need to hurry up and let you add more WiiU's to your NNID
And yeah. Add you NNID to your 3DS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Update (on 31st of December, 2013): Notice of Allowance (NOA) sent (issued) to the applicant. Applicant must file a Statement of Use or Extension Request within six months of the NOA issuance date.


> SIX (6)-MONTH DEADLINE: Applicant has six (6) MONTHS from the NOA issue date to file either:
> -	 An SOU, if the applicant is using the mark in commerce (required even if the applicant was using the mark at the time of filing the application, if use basis was not specified originally);  OR
> -	 An Extension Request, if the applicant is not yet using the mark in commerce.  If an Extension Request is filed, a new request must be filed every six (6) months until the SOU is filed.  The applicant may file a total of five (5) extension requests.  WARNING: An SOU may not be filed more than thirty-six (36) months from when the NOA issued.  The deadline for filing is always calculated from the issue date of the NOA.





> An SOU may not be filed more than thirty-six (36) months from when the NOA issued.


Source: 



oh oh.. They have to use the trademark.. Oh shit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2014)

The news is spreading

*Rumor: Nintendo Has 36 Months To Make Something With The Eternal Darkness Trademark*

The USPTO has responded to Nintendo’s request to extend the Eternal Darkness trademark with a “Statement of Use” or Extension Request. What does this mean? It means that Nintendo has 36 months (three years) to make something involving the name “Eternal Darkness”.  If Nintendo chooses not to release some kind of product, they could *potentially* lose their trademark request.

What do you make out of this? Should Nintendo release an HD remake of the original Eternal Darkness? Perhaps release a quick port on the eShop?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

READ THIS NOW


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2014)

WiiU gets another next gen game


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> READ THIS NOW



The W101 reception is a damn tragedy, but not an unexpected one.


Most of the reviewers in larger publications are such mouthpieces, fed a steady diet of AAA theme park rail rides and nothing else--not to mention not really that invested in videogames, if the top 10 lists of all these major gaming sites says anything about it.  Sling the word hipster around; I'll wait.


Too bad it's preachin' to the choir since no one with a lick of sense cares what major publications have to say about games anymore.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2014)

Did W101 really get average reception from its demo release?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2014)

It did, and if you play the demo you can see why.

I don't know who chose the demo section but it was a fucking massively bad idea.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2014)

I played it and still like it imo, just didn't realize that the demo was another reason people skipped out on the game.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> READ THIS NOW



the lack of reception to the system as a whole is a sad allegory to the horrible state of gaming. when people would rather buy systems that have next to no new games, pay walls and restrictions, and nothing but hype to drive them...

i'm glad they are doing well dont get me wrong, love x1 and will love ps4 once it works out this damn shortage, but the wii u should have taken off right from the start. the fact that some people have gull to call it a last gen system tells me all i need to know about the gaming generation we live in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 3, 2014)

Literally glad i wasn't around the internet during the GC/PS2 generation, where i could just enjoy both without hearing fandrones shit on one another.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> the lack of reception to the system as a whole is a sad allegory to the horrible state of gaming. when people would rather buy systems that have next to no new games, pay walls and restrictions, and nothing but hype to drive them...
> 
> i'm glad they are doing well dont get me wrong, love x1 and will love ps4 once it works out this damn shortage, but the wii u should have taken off right from the start. the fact that some people have gull to call it a last gen system tells me all i need to know about the gaming generation we live in.



Think Nintendo should have just released the WiiU before they decided to kill the Wii hard. 

And done more adds like the ones they did for the SNES..


Anyway I see some people still want to play Other M.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apD3R3YsKXs#t=16[/YOUTUBE]

Play it in Japanese.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2014)

Nintendo did a relatively poor job at putting the game out the masses too and the game itself WAS a hard seller in general, there are plenty of games that are easier to get into that sold terribly that better showcase the shitty state of the industry. W101 is one example but an extreme one at the end of the day.



St NightRazr said:


> Play it in Japanese.



For that extreme kawaii waifu element bullshit that would make Lighting proud.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 4, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> Literally glad i wasn't around the internet during the GC/PS2 generation, where i could just enjoy both without hearing fandrones shit on one another.



Shit man me too, NOBODY talks like that in the real, it's all keyboard warriors. Before the internet I never thought people could be so hateful towards each other over video games. Now on top of fanboys we got a bunch of wannabe analysts who keep saying we *need* another video game crash (), this company is doomed, that game didn't sell well so it must suck, etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally, why i love my Wii U and am glad its getting unique games, Nintendo is as much to blame as anyone else for the Wii U's predicament.

I don't think sitting around pointing fingers at everyone else but the main issue is really productive. It reeks of butthurt from fanboys.

I would say the same if MS or Sony were failing with their units. Its up to the company to take the steps necessary to make their product viable. More people just want PS4 and XB1 for more than what the Wii U is currently offering, the same way people want cellphones or 3DS for more than what the Vita offers. That's how it is.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 4, 2014)

its bitter pill to swallow though.

also is that ubel blatt in your sig? i swear it looks like ubel blatt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> its bitter pill to swallow though.
> 
> also is that ubel blatt in your sig? i swear it looks like ubel blatt.



Indeed it is Ubel Blatt  i ran through about 118 chapters in just a day and a half....and now i'm sad i had not heard of it before hand x)

Ato is my favorite character as you can see from my set


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2014)

Go Read Witch Hunter

Its a manwha


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 4, 2014)

i've never read k-manga much, i guess i'll try it out


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 4, 2014)

I haven't tried Wonderful 101 yet. I bought it, though, so I will eventually.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 4, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Personally, why i love my Wii U and am glad its getting unique games, Nintendo is as much to blame as anyone else for the Wii U's predicament.
> 
> I don't think sitting around pointing fingers at everyone else but the main issue is really productive. It reeks of butthurt from fanboys.
> 
> I would say the same if MS or Sony were failing with their units. Its up to the company to take the steps necessary to make their product viable. More people just want PS4 and XB1 for more than what the Wii U is currently offering, the same way people want cellphones or 3DS for more than what the Vita offers. That's how it is.



I can understand a 3ds over a vita but a cellphone? Having a cell phone won't stop you from buying a handheld since a phone isn't even a gaming system.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> I can understand a 3ds over a vita but a cellphone? Having a cell phone won't stop you from buying a handheld *since a phone isn't even a gaming system.*




I got some bad news for you.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 5, 2014)

cell phones are hardly heavy on quality though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 5, 2014)

smartphones are catching up to the handheld space quick, so is iOS. Or atleast if SE has anything to do about it. They just published DQ8 on iOS just a few weeks back instead of making an HD remaster on the successor to the system the original came out on


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 5, 2014)

Yah and watch that game not sell well. These developers think they are going to make so much money on smartphones but that isn't even true. Even internet games sell well on the 3ds. That Puzzle game sold 800k in 2 weeks in Japan

Most people who buy a cellphone don't do it to play games anyways.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Most people who buy a cellphone don't do it to play games anyways.



Which is still closing the the number of people who play handhelds. There's already plenty of countries where people play more with cellphones than with handhelds, Japan included.

There's a reason why there's so many companies going for cellphone and IOS shit, they're not doing this shit just because they feel like it. There's a huge and still growing market there.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe because people actually have lives that keep them busy so since people are always on their phone anyways why not play a game on the go when they are on their break etc?

Do we even have any sale numbers for these IOS games? They develop games for those phones because its really cheap to develop and they can make a quick buck. But they won't be getting GTA, Pokemon, COD numbers on phones


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Which is still closing the the number of people who play handhelds. There's already plenty of countries where people play more with cellphones than with handhelds, Japan included.
> 
> There's a reason why there's so many companies going for cellphone and IOS shit, they're not doing this shit just because they feel like it. There's a huge and still growing market there.



Except the profit margins stink, people are calling for licensing fees now, and the games dont sell that well.

Its just so cheap that third parties keep throwing anything at it hoping to be the next puzzles and dragons. And you just dont build a business off of that. 

Same way you dont build a business trying to run after Call of Duty


And now everyone is going into cheapo ass territory and now consumers have problems paying for games.

Yet people go out and spend 15$ on NES remix and Nintendo sells a shit ton.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Except the profit margins stink, people are calling for licensing fees now, and the games dont sell that well.
> 
> Its just so cheap that third parties keep throwing anything at it hoping to be the next puzzles and dragons. And you just dont build a business off of that.
> 
> Same way you dont build a business trying to run after Call of Duty



Well, of course it lost momentum but the bubble hasn't burst yet and it's going to a little more time before that market truly starts to drudge. And when it will, it's going to be pretty much bigger than handheld at that point.



St NightRazr said:


> Yet people go out and spend 15$ on NES remix and Nintendo sells a shit ton.



Which was the biggest final joke of 2013. The worst, most lazy kind of nostalgia cash-in imaginable. Anyone who defends this has no right of bitching about overpriced shitty little games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, of course it lost momentum but the bubble hasn't burst yet and it's going to a little more time before that market truly starts to drudge. And when it will, it's going to be pretty much bigger than handheld at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Which was the biggest final joke of 2013. The worst, most lazy kind of nostalgia cash-in imaginable. Anyone who defends this has no right of bitching about overpriced shitty little games.



Funny thing is the game has a shitload of content and its actually worth the 15$

Dr Luigi is getting some stuff going too. Online wise.

Its the replacement for Donkey Kong really.


Mobiles are mini-pc's and people honestly believe the PC is going to have a "resurgence" now that consoles are starting to give crap (because lo and behold they're trying to actually become PC's) nobody was able to get their shit straight in that world till Blizzard and Valve came along. Now they're trying to sell hardware too.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 5, 2014)

Why would anyone even by a steam gaming console? Seems like a waste of money.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Funny thing is the game has a shitload of content and its actually worth the 15$



Well, of course you'd think that. I've seen free indie games with more work put into than that joke.



St NightRazr said:


> Dr Luigi is getting some stuff going too. Online wise.



I don't know who much they're going to charge for that but I wouldn't pay much for Green Doctor Mario of which existence is justified merely because of a marketing campaign that already overstayed its welcome. Then again, it's better than putting some jerkoff in a Luigi suit and pay him to ride fucking trains.



St NightRazr said:


> Now they're trying to sell hardware too.



Not because Valve needs to but because it can, there's a monumental difference there. Great generalizations on the PC too, by the way. And mentioning a resurgence that no one wants or needs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

Dreamer of Possibilities


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2014)

Famitsu reports that Wii U has outsold PS3 almost 5:1 last week. 119k units sold.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

That was on December 22nd.

We get new data next week for the last two weeks.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, of course you'd think that. I've seen free indie games with more work put into than that joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's alright if you feel that way lol. 

But hey not everyone can be Gearbox


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 5, 2014)

Actually never mind, the number i mentioned previously was from Dec. 22nd. The real numbers for Wii U from last week for 79k, down from 119k, still outsold PS3 almost 3:1.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2014)

Vita finally managed to do 70k over there as well.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 6, 2014)

That's good for the Vita I guess but I'm not suprised since its holiday season plus new final fantasy.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 6, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Why would anyone even by a steam gaming console? Seems like a waste of money.



but its a simple entryway for pc noobs like me :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2014)

So, Nintendo already built that new R&D team they talked about some months back?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 6, 2014)

Correct.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

man
id wanna work there even just as a janitor


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> man
> id wanna work there even just as a janitor



I wonder if the toilets there are green.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wonder if the toilets there are green.



no but the trash cans are mushroom blocks


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Urgent! Xenoblade Dev Monolith Soft Are Recruiting Designers*



> Last year, Xenoblade developers Monolith Soft revealed their upcoming open-world game for Wii U, tentatively titled X. Since then, the studio has been hiring new employees, and they’re currently recruiting planners and motion designers for their main studio in Tokyo.
> Monolith Soft’s recruitment page has their Planner position marked as “urgent” and is split into three parts: Game Planner, Town Planner, and Battle Algorithm Planner. “Planner” is generally the Japanese game industry equivalent of “designer”.
> 
> All three planner positions require experience in their respective fields. For Game Planner, Monolith Soft welcomes any developers with the additional experience of having made a game that requires networking, according to the list.
> ...



Read more at 

The time crunch has begun.?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 7, 2014)

I smell a delay.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2014)

I actually wouldn't be surprised if this does get delayed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't believe X is getting delayed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2014)

X has been in development for 3 years now people.

They're just working on the graphics and some models'n'shit

Lol.

But god dam at taht NIntendo stock.

Nintendo always manages to remain constant and avoid any declines unlike the rest of the japanese market and sony.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 8, 2014)

how people can think sluggish wiiu sales equates to problems for nintendo when the 3ds is approaching the sales figures of last gen system is beyond me


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 8, 2014)

It also helps that China is temporarily lifting its ban on video games that started way back in 2000. Sony and Microsoft did go down from what I heard, but that's not unreasonable since they sell plenty of other stuff besides video game hardware and software.

Also, Sega confirmed that the sequel to Aliens: Colonial Marines is not coming to the Wii U. However, I think this is one title that probably will not be missed on the Wii U. Sure, it COULD be good, but after the clusterfuck that was the first game I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2014)

Wii U sales ARE problems for Nintendo, because its Nintendo's problem. Nobody can excuse that. Its the same with Sony, but for Sony they have probably subconsciously admitted the Vita was a failure by turning it into a portable streaming device for their back catalog.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

So why the fuck are Nintendo's stocks reaching the fucking sky when PS4 and Xbox 1 almost reached its lifetime sales in barely over 2 months?



Disaresta said:


> how people can think sluggish wiiu sales equates to problems for nintendo when the 3ds is approaching the sales figures of last gen system is beyond me



Not problems for Nintendo, per se. Rather the console itself, which then makes it a problem for Nintendo. They want to skyrocket on all fronts, not just the handheld.



> Also, Sega confirmed that the sequel to Aliens: Colonial Marines is not coming to the Wii U. However, I think this is one title that probably will not be missed on the Wii U. Sure, it COULD be good, but after the clusterfuck that was *the first game* I'm not holding my breath.



What the hell is the first game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 8, 2014)

+1,540.00 (10.76%) that is how much the stock rose for Nintendo. No damn idea why. today/yesterday.

Nintendo stock has being rising since the summer.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> +1,540.00 (10.76%) that is how much the stock rose for Nintendo. No damn idea why. today/yesterday.
> 
> Nintendo stock has being rising since the summer.





I am also confused as to why the stock rose so dramatically, anyone got a theory or explanation?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 8, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> I am also confused as to why the stock rose so dramatically, anyone got a theory or explanation?



I have seen some some theories, I did read online that it Nintendo is/already going to be selling the 3DS and shit in China soon.   And the rise in stock is mostly likely from that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2014)

Fucking Yakuza shit again. Iwata is getting his body tattooed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2014)

the success of 3DS and the warchest nintendo has is why their stock is always rising. they are pretty safe as a company. Someone like Sony which has continuous flops in many areas of the company is going to have less faith with investors. Nintendo has always had a strong trust because they still make a profit most of the time on their hardware even if it sells far less than the competition.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 8, 2014)

Now nintendo's apparently a more valued company than Sony wow.

Market cap is bigger too.

It boggles my mind how Konami managed to stay relevant too. They're almost as big as some other blokes. And Namco Bandai (anime people) are the biggest third party software company in Japan.

That reminds me, Yamauchi  wanted to get into anime. Guess thats why they were looking to buy Namco( before the government cock blocked them)

But there are some really good positive and negative things you can learn about the old NIntendo from when Satoru first took over and before from here



Seems NIntendo's learned some things since then. ( Others not so much, but more of ten than not, they have to relearn shit because it changes on a dime)

Iwata pretty much predicted that consumers were going to gravitate towards handhelds (right before they made the Wii.)

Oh and yeah Nintendo's had 3D, Motion controls and asymmetrical game play along with online play in the works since the late 80's XD


I do have to say, I am fond of this forum and you lot XD


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2014)

For people wondering why Nintendo's stock rose so dramatically, the Chinese have lifted the 14-year old gaming console ban, which introduced a massive, new market to take advantage of.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LPme2gSE46U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> For people wondering why Nintendo's stock rose so dramatically, the Chinese have lifted the 14-year old gaming console ban, which introduced a massive, new market to take advantage of.



Now that I think about it Wii U is the perfect thing for china.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2014)

I know. Nintendo needs to go in there with their Wii Mini and WiiU Premium and then see what they like most
Dragon Quest or Monster Hunter. 
Or if they bleed red hot in competition.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyUC_28HIvA[/youtube]

My god HIdeki Kamiya is talented.


He was the voice of mother fucking GODOT

(Did not know he was such a big Castlevania fan either)


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> For people wondering why Nintendo's stock rose so dramatically, the Chinese have lifted the 14-year old gaming console ban, which introduced a massive, new market to take advantage of.



Well seeing how restricted china is/was  they might find themselves right at home with the Xboxone


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 9, 2014)

^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2014)

^ Depends but NIntendo has the perfect entryway, cheap and premium product.

Everyone buys the shit out of the premium product with Dr Luigi,X,Monster Hunter and Dragon Quest X.

Lol.

NIntendo's coming out with a LOT of software. Holy hell. Its gonna be great.

Dat Next level vybin'  


Oh and Nintendo pretty much just bough 60 percent of Dwango. AKA NIco Nico.

They're revealing something on April 27th with Miyamoto


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Nintendo is the "Super Special Sponsor" (SSS) of the Nico Nico Chokaigi gaming con.*

The popular Japanese video portal Nico Nico will hold its popular gaming convention Nico Nico Chokaigi again this year, and the announcement broadcast welcomed an unexpected guest star: development legend Shigeru Miyamoto appeared on stage to announce that Nintendo will be the ?Super Special Sponsor? of this year?s event, that will be held and broadcasted live on April 27th and 28th.

While we don?t know if any big announcement will be made during the event, Nico Nico Chokaigi, that is now approaching its third edition, has been very successful in Japan in the past two years, so anything is possible. You can pretty much compare it to Japan?s own version of PAX.

Sony Computer Entertainment will also attend as an exhibitor with the PS4, alongside 69 other companies including Square Enix (that will host a Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn event like last year), Arc System Works, Namco Bandai, Marvelous AQL, Spike Chunsoft and more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah Nintendo pretty much gave themselves an In to buy out NIco Nico or Spike Chunsoft


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 9, 2014)

Hopefully they decide to give us info about other games.

Also, the bonus levels in Super Mario 3D World are insane. Looks like Nintendo still knows how to do "Nintendo Hard" when it wants to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 9, 2014)

Seriously. Champions Road shits all over the Lost levels XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2014)

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 
Nintendo - 3Q results meeting called "Strategy Session and Results Meeting" but doesnt stop some think change is coming. Always called that!

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 
Nintendo - #1 priority for FY3/14 was improve 3DS sales internationally...+21% YoY in 2H we estimate= done.

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 
Nintendo - WiiU we now forecast 4.3m for FY3/14 down from 6.8m prior, but Dec in JP was 26x Sept levels driven by Super Mario 3D World

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 
Nintendo - we think mgmt will conclude software line-up is beginning to improve WiiU performance and hence no change in hardware strategy

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 
Nintendo - In 3Q we estimate 3DS/Wii is driving 75% of gross profit, so WiiU miss isn't as big a drag as some expect.Forex huge benefit too.

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 
Nintendo - we expect them to announce share buy-back of 5% of company from Yamauchi family members as they need to pay 45% inheritance tax

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame
Nintendo has put on US$8bn in market cap in 6 months in anticipation moving to smartphones. We dont think so,downgraded to Underperform.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2014)

This Sunday guys, I'll be part of your family..


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2014)

About damn time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> This Sunday guys, I'll be part of your family..



Good

and I am mad guys. My my job interview got postponed for a third time... 

Time to take my anger on Cod:Ghost.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 10, 2014)

Sounds like they don't want to give you the job lol.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> This Sunday guys, I'll be part of your family..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> About damn time.





Malvingt2 said:


> Good
> 
> and I am mad guys. My my job interview got postponed for a third time...
> 
> Time to take my anger on Cod:Ghost.





You guys...


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 10, 2014)

Wii welcome U with open arms Khris.Welcome to the family.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Wii welcome U with open arms Khris.Welcome to the family.



Yes... It's tomorrow


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 11, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Sounds like they don't want to give you the job lol.



that was the case they just have the interview and just not call him afterwards


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 12, 2014)

Is Nintendo advertisting Wii Fit U that came out on Friday?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah^

It seems to be selling well on Amazon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2014)

Updating shit now.. Got the Super Mario Bros U bundle as the Windwaker bundle was out of stock.. It's okay tho, cuz I hear the former is similar to the recent Rayman games in terms of MP. 

Got the pro controller, Sonic Lost World, and Wonderful 101.. 

Hype.... My body is ready


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice, you should tell us your NNID when you finish setting up.

I got that bundle as well the NSMBU game is really good.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Yeah^
> 
> It seems to be selling well on Amazon



Really? How do you check if something is selling well on Amazon, and I haven't seen a single wii u ad since the holidays were over. I must be watching the wrong channels.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2014)

It was Number 51 on the American Amazon. 

Was pretty high on canadian amazon

Was like number 10 on Japanese amazon


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh good, so Wii fit U should push Wii U hardware and keep the momentum then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2014)

Still setting up stuff.. I will post my NNID after I finish..

Sonic, Mario, and a big ass controller.. Feels like the 90s again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess this explains why Nintendo doesn't know what a fucking account system is. They're inside their own technological bubble.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 12, 2014)

Let's trust an anonymous source.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I guess this explains why Nintendo doesn't know what a fucking account system is. They're inside their own technological bubble.



Nintendo's not familiar with how PSN and Xbox Live are coded or scripted, or its infrastrucutre.
Several Nintendo employees have competitors consoles. They play on them as well.

I think even reggie owns a PS3.

As for that source? ( Cough the team that got killed off from Criterion Cough)
That was pre-launch of their console. 
Microsoft went through the same thing actually.
Every console does pre-launch
Devs took a liking to the PS4 though since their tools were sufficient because mark cerny skillzors for the first time in all of history.

Either way, you can call them salty crackers of THQ,2K  or whomever. Its sorta written kinda stupid either way. Console;s fine. Toolsets fine. Get to work on the console and sales shall appear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2014)

NNID - KhrisNF

Now for me to finally play this damn thing..


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll add you right away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2014)

I just sent ya a request...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 12, 2014)

Accepted your request. 

Thinkingaboutlife, do I have your NNID? We should add each other.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

You guys should read this


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2014)

Finally got around to adding you Malv, wherever you are.

Also added you, Khris. Stop leaving drunk messages in my voicemail.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2014)

It's not like I really needed you to add me or anything


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Guys... I am so busy lately. My gaming time is just meh. I am looking for a job so. If anyone here is yet to add me on the WiiU : Malvingt2   I will respond asap.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2014)

Same here. Haven't had much time to play either of my Christmas gifts lately because I'm too busy.

Good luck with the job hunting btw. Been there. It sucks peen, and not in the good way.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2014)

I started playing EarthBound a few days ago, it's absolutely amazing for a SNES game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 16, 2014)

WiiU LTD higher than Xbox One and Ps4 in America.

WiiU sold the highest it eve has this month in the USA


----------



## Reyes (Jan 17, 2014)

*Nintendo lowers forecast from ?55B profit to ?25B loss [3DS 18M->13.5; WiiU 9M->2.8M]*


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 17, 2014)

Is that right?

That console might end up being one of the biggest flops in gaming history


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2014)

Yup. it's the dreamcast all over again. Glad I bought it


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't get why the Wii U isn't selling well, its a great system.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2014)

So was the Gamecube. Also, Psychonauts was supposedly a great game. And Nichijjou is a great anime.

It's often said that popularity doesn't equate to quality, well sometimes the other way around is also true.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 17, 2014)

Well personally I've never cared about sales, it doesn't actually affect the users, all I care about is their games. Since Nintendo makes my favorite games, I bought the system, they were promising third party support but I never really believed it was going to happen, now you have all these stories of developers pointing the finger at Nintendo saying it's their fault they didn't get supported for whatever reason, really I just think they were just waiting for the PS4 and the X1 the whole time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2014)

what do you guys want to see in this month Nintendo Direct?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2014)

Rough release dates for all of the games shown in January 2013's Direct, more new games shown.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Pachter calls for Nintendo to go third party*


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 17, 2014)

lol Pachter


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 17, 2014)

GAF made a gif of Iwata committing suicide. 



Sickening.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 17, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> what do you guys want to see in this month Nintendo Direct?



Have they announced one?




Asa-Kun said:


> GAF made a gif of Iwata committing suicide.
> 
> Sickening.



That's just disgusting.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2014)

The awful nature of the pic is severely deminished by the fact that it came from GAF. It's like getting mad at rape jokes that came from /b/. They don't know any better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Is that right?
> 
> That console might end up being one of the biggest flops in gaming history



People over reacting at them fixing their insanely ridiculous forecast? Which they're undershooting right now since they'll reach those numbers in less than a month?

Time to bring the money chart. Lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Have they announced one?


 no but a couple of indy devs are hitting such for the end of this month.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Pachter: Nintendo should temporarily release games on PS4/XBO*



I want his job.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 17, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter: Nintendo should temporarily release games on PS4/XBO*
> 
> 
> 
> I want his job.



this dude is still talking? how many things has he been horribly wrong about now?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2014)

Everything, just supporting Nintendoomed and making it happen.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 18, 2014)

something does need to change at Nintendo. the wiiU didn't suprise me all that much, with the new consoles out and all, but how they managed to fall short on the 3ds when it is by far the most successful this gen is way, way beyond me.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> something does need to change at Nintendo. the wiiU didn't suprise me all that much, with the new consoles out and all, but how they managed to fall short on the 3ds when it is by far the most successful this gen is way, way beyond me.



they cut 3DS sales forecast too?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> People over reacting at them fixing their insanely ridiculous forecast? Which they're undershooting right now since they'll reach those numbers in less than a month?
> 
> Time to bring the money chart. Lol



I only pointed to the Wii U being a disaster not the entire company going under so i don't see what is the point of that money chart.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I only pointed to the Wii U being a disaster not the entire company going under so i don't see what is the point of that money chart.



Thats usually the counterargument when people point out the WiiU is doing pretty bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> they cut 3DS sales forecast too?



Their sales forecast for the 3DS was 18 million and they cut it back to around 13.5 million.

They were expecting the 3DS to do crazy numbers. The thing is, the 3DS is already at 13 million units sold in North America, so it's going to shoot way past their sales forecast by the end of the fiscal year.

WiiU forecast is 2.8 million, and WiiU units sold in NA is around 2.2 million right now.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2014)

> In a snap news conference called in Osaka, Nintendo President Satoru Iwata admitted he had misread the markets and hadn't issued "the appropriate instructions.'' He said the company needed to change and "propose something that surprises our customers."
> 
> "The way people use their time, their lifestyles, who they are—have changed," Mr. Iwata said. "If we stay in one place, we will become outdated."





Looks like "not competing" with Sony/Microsoft didn't turn out so well.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I only pointed to the Wii U being a disaster not the entire company going under so i don't see what is the point of that money chart.



To put things into perspective. Nintendo is doing as bad as people make it seem, especially in comparison to the competition financially.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 18, 2014)

Dream said:


> Looks like "not competing" with Sony/Microsoft didn't turn out so well.



What's funny is that iwata said that doing the same thing as there competitors would involve them having to do things like slash prices but they'll have to do it anyway because of PS4's pricing.

Iwata/Nintendo made many mistakes but i think they're real problem was that they sacrificed power for gimmicks. You can't be creating a next gen console and at the same time have last gen consoles actually running engines better in some games.  That is unacceptable. The Wii U should have been a clear cut console over the PS3 and 360. If never HAD to be as powerful as the PS4 but it at least needed to be in the territory.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 18, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter: Nintendo should temporarily release games on PS4/XBO*
> 
> 
> 
> I want his job.


Meh, at this point he just wants the attention.


Canute87 said:


> What's funny is that iwata said that doing the same thing as there competitors would involve them having to do things like slash prices but they'll have to do it anyway because of PS4's pricing.
> 
> Iwata/Nintendo made many mistakes but i think they're real problem was that they sacrificed power for gimmicks. You can't be creating a next gen console and at the same time have last gen consoles actually running engines better in some games.  That is unacceptable. The Wii U should have been a clear cut console over the PS3 and 360. If never HAD to be as powerful as the PS4 but it at least needed to be in the territory.


I think the real issue stems from the E3 when they first revealed it, when they couldn't explain the damn thing. Now into their product's lifecycle There's virtually no advertisement for the product. Now they don't have to go the extent of Microsoft with marketing up the ass but shit let me know you exist like Sony does every once in a while. Nintendo has encased itself in a bubble with their directs advertising only for their hardcore base but that can only move the hardware so far. The Wii moved itself out of curiosity alone, the WiiU cannot as everyone has used a tablet at some point. Their sitting on a large sum of money, they don't need to pull a Microsoft but they do need to go "Hey, listen! We're here!" instead of being so freaking quiet.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nintendoomed sayers are seriously starting to become a minor annoyance now. I'm going back to ignoring them now.



Malvingt2 said:


> *Pachter: I want attention because i'm an idiot.*



Thats how i read the title.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> What's funny is that iwata said that doing the same thing as there competitors would involve them having to do things like slash prices but they'll have to do it anyway because of PS4's pricing.
> 
> Iwata/Nintendo made many mistakes but i think they're real problem was that they sacrificed power for gimmicks. You can't be creating a next gen console and at the same time have last gen consoles actually running engines better in some games.  That is unacceptable. The Wii U should have been a clear cut console over the PS3 and 360. If never HAD to be as powerful as the PS4 but it at least needed to be in the territory.



Power is overrated, the games already look good, and having Nintendo games in HD for the first time is good enough, I rather get new ways to play games then just pretty graphics.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 19, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Power is overrated


----------



## creative (Jan 19, 2014)

I just don't understand how the PR for the 3DS both here and in japan can be so spot on and the wii U PR be so shit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Power is overrated, the games already look good, and having Nintendo games in HD for the first time is good enough, I rather get new ways to play games then just pretty graphics.



Are you going to get a PS4?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

creative said:


> I just don't understand how the PR for the 3DS both here and in japan can be so spot on and the wii U PR be so shit.



Nintendo's worst mistakes with the WiiU were the name, not being able to differentiate it from the Wii, and somehow failing to advertise it properly. If they had done those three things different and started all of their first party game development at least 6 months earlier I guarantee that the WiiU wouldn't be in the situation that it is now.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo's worst mistakes with the WiiU were the name, not being able to differentiate it from the Wii, and somehow failing to advertise it properly. If they had done those three things different and started all of their first party game development at least 6 months earlier I guarantee that the WiiU wouldn't be in the situation that it is now.



They got overconfident.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They got overconfident.



Basically. Nintendo has a lot of rookie and close-minded mistakes to answer for and rectify. They've essentially handed this generation to Sony on a silver platter unless they can adopt a business model that isn't completely out of touch with the modern gaming industry. Their software approach is fine, but their hardware approach has left a lot to be desired ever since Sony entered the gaming industry.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Basically. Nintendo has a lot of rookie and close-minded mistakes to answer for and rectify. They've essentially handed this generation to Sony on a silver platter unless they can adopt a business model that isn't completely out of touch with the modern gaming industry. Their software approach is fine, but their hardware approach has left a lot to be desired ever since Sony entered the gaming industry.



This is something that will take quite some time to fix.

Their hardware approach always ended up alienating them from the third party because of the little decisions they made.  Some of them like the N64 was understandable but it wouldn't be surprising if the difference between the gamecube being successful or it's failure was simply a case of media choice.

If square can support Xboxone over Nintendo then that must be the problem, they need to be in similar territory from a design standpoint to their competition.'

As for online, people are willing to pay for it on the PS4 anyway so it doesn't make sense they try and make it free maybe, it was something impossible to achieve in the first place.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2014)

If I should add something else it's not everyone.

Because even miyamoto wanted to work on HD all those years back so it's whoever made the decisions at the top that caused it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpwxF2L37M8&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Are you going to get a PS4?



Not for a very long time.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpwxF2L37M8&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]



I'm convinced these media have successful painted a completely wrong picture of Nintendo's finances



thinkingaboutlife said:


> Not for a very long time.



But why would you get one in the first place?


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 19, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpwxF2L37M8&feature=youtu.be&a[/YOUTUBE]



Wow didnt think anyone here watched Shokio, I believe I was one of his first 100 subs


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> This is something that will take quite some time to fix.
> 
> Their hardware approach always ended up alienating them from the third party because of the little decisions they made.  Some of them like the N64 was understandable but it wouldn't be surprising if the difference between the gamecube being successful or it's failure was simply a case of media choice.
> 
> ...



Nintendo needs to change their image and maybe start doing a subscription based service like xbox live and psn and more dlc and microtranscations . They also need to push their system hard like sony did with the ps4.


But it would help if the gaming media wasn't so biased on Nintendo making them constantly look bad.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I'm convinced these media have successful painted a completely wrong picture of Nintendo's finances
> 
> 
> 
> But why would you get one in the first place?



Exactly, everyone constantly thinks Nintendo is in trouble for the past 20 years and that they will go 3rd party or Sony will buy them or their games will be on Sony systems, when its most likely going to be the other way around. The gaming media is extremely biased against Nintendo, they barely report bad Sony news and when they do they don't highlight it like they do Nintendo.

The gaming media has really hurt the outlook on Nintendo as a company.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Wow didnt think anyone here watched Shokio, I believe I was one of his first 100 subs



Wow, I've been watching him for a long as well, since like 2010.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2014)

How is W101?  I'm thinking of picking it up per recommendation.

Also; dat persecution complex 

Nintendo did a lot(read: a majority) of this shit to themselves. Acting like that isn't true isn't going to make their console hardware any more successful. "Poor Nintendo, always getting beat up by that mean old 'biased media" 

Sounds like Fox news defenders almost  

Nintendo have lived in a bubble for decades, and then people are surprised when people outside the bubble make fun of them for misreading the market?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 19, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Exactly, everyone constantly thinks Nintendo is in trouble for the past 20 years and that they will go 3rd party or Sony will buy them or their games will be on Sony systems, when its most likely going to be the other way around. The gaming media is extremely biased against Nintendo, they barely report bad Sony news and when they do they don't highlight it like they do Nintendo.
> 
> The gaming media has really hurt the outlook on Nintendo as a company.



I never understood that. What does everyone have against nintendo.  In the event of a decline nintendo would be just fine. Yeah the wii u isn't so hot but they've got money in the bank to use. Being on v though you'd think everyone has a problem with nintendo. First time I heard someone be called ninten-yearolds and nintoddlers


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2014)

Its not any better than being a Sony Pony or a Microshit


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 19, 2014)

And sorry for not being up to date but what do 3rd parties have against nintendo. Especially with the wii u


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> And sorry for not being up to date but what do 3rd parties have against nintendo. Especially with the wii u



Third parties aren't going to support a console that they think they have no chance at getting a decent return on.  So those that avoid it avoid it and those that do have smaller budgets to work with causing lower quality games.

This is generally what happens when the console isn't in league with the others and the developers have to do extra things to try and make it work.


But it mainly has to do with profit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo's worst mistakes with the WiiU were the name, not being able to differentiate it from the Wii, and somehow failing to advertise it properly. If they had done those three things different and started all of their first party game development at least 6 months earlier I guarantee that the WiiU wouldn't be in the situation that it is now.



Nintendo's worst mistake was believing that third parties would help them as they got their games out.

Either way they've done quite a lot that we should see the fruits of in years and they're rramping up on increasing their expenditure so I wonder what we're going to see out of that. They spent a lot of money recently ( which caused their "loss" debacle in the headlines )
 Going at this current pace and with all the internal restructuring (development of new offices, Miyamoto training staff so he can step down as lead game designer, consolidation of handheld and console divisions, Iwata becoming CEO of NoA),


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Dream said:


> Looks like "not competing" with Sony/Microsoft didn't turn out so well.



Nintendo only considers Sega competition because they went after the same market they did.

Which is why they should be taking Microsoft far more seriously than they are right now.

Gotta Win lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yes, because Nintendo is made fun of and cornered in the market place for no reason, just because people feel like being old meanies to Nintendo ;-;
> 
> Nintendo is in this position because of the choices they have made over the years. Even with Wii U, its specifically because of what they did during its development that they have basically no marketshare outside of what they can moneyhat and what they make. Who wants to make a game for a Wii outside of those who conform to Nintendo's vision for example? Considering its lacking aspects. Same with the N64. Who wants to deal with prohibitive cartridge systems?
> 
> ...



Funny thing is the competition has also done some pretty irreputable stuff, but they're the market leader so they go with it as its pretty expensive..  Didnt go that way with the Wii.

Microsoft has a long list of shit they pull, yet they still get third party support.
Nintendo's publishing checklist is far less restrictive than theirs. 
 And the old things Nintendo did are within reason, they made small DVD's to decrease load times and try to tell devs to keep their spending under controi, they wanted cartridges because discs cant spin fast enough and its good we got CD's but when the hardware can interact directly with things its much better for gaming anyway. 

Either way, people love to talk shit about Nintendo because its easy, and it makes them a shitload of cash. Why else would Michael Pachter be suggesting NIntendo go third party for a term? Why because his Gamestop prediction went to shit after the PS Now announcement of course!!

Trying to make it seem like anything's different because of something that happens on a daily basis in this industry as a whole, when half of it is run very badly as  is. Keeps people away from games.


Luckily Nintendo, has no debts and really great development culture.

Nintendo's seen as arrogant because that's how it always is for people with strong ideals who go against the grain. They arent conforming. They're trying to influence the industry to be one that fits the model of being that of a game company rather than that of a multimedia services distribution center that bridges the gap to the living room.

So the made a system tablet that controls your living room and did fuck all with it for a long damning year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> What's funny is that iwata said that doing the same thing as there competitors would involve them having to do things like slash prices but they'll have to do it anyway because of PS4's pricing.
> 
> Iwata/Nintendo made many mistakes but i think they're real problem was that they sacrificed power for gimmicks. You can't be creating a next gen console and at the same time have last gen consoles actually running engines better in some games.  That is unacceptable. The Wii U should have been a clear cut console over the PS3 and 360. If never HAD to be as powerful as the PS4 but it at least needed to be in the territory.



Power=//=performance=efficiency. 

Dont you know how cars work?
WiiU is at the lower end of the PS4 territory. 

The engine's that are running on today's consoles run on the WiiU.

Silicon Studio has the one that does KH3 and FF15 running on WiiU too. 



The problem is the sales


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yes, because Nintendo is made fun of and cornered in the market place for no reason, just because people feel like being old meanies to Nintendo ;-;
> 
> Nintendo is in this position because of the choices they have made over the years. Even with Wii U, its specifically because of what they did during its development that they have basically no marketshare outside of what they can moneyhat and what they make. Who wants to make a game for a Wii outside of those who conform to Nintendo's vision for example? Considering its lacking aspects. Same with the N64. Who wants to deal with prohibitive cartridge systems?
> 
> ...



What amuses me greatly is that Nintendo's been in worse positions than they've ever been in than they are now. But the internet exists now. Gaming media's job these days? Defend those who pay them kick backs, blast those that gets them the click bait money, and commending Sony for a job well done because that's the narrative they're payed to push in the majority.  People love Sony. They dont want to hear about their stock being in the junk status and them losing money on practically all of their hardware and entertainment divisions.

People's doomglooming over Nintendo is mostly linked to the fact that this is still the video game industry they made in 1985. They still push Sony and MS along in the field of making interesting games as those two try to push them towards profitable online approaches. (lol)

Those people believe the video games industry as we know it will die, and Nintendo still represents that, the doom and gloom is their silent acknowledgement of that, and that is what 

Internet presence has only amplified this to 100X what it is now and we're seeing what it will lead to.

Im in favor of Nintendo taking the company private and working with Valve.


Actually Nintendo's also made me a lot of money. Hahaha. I've had stock since 2002. 

That shit is stable as hell. glad I didnt invest in other japanese companies because they slip and slide all over the place.

Nintendo's single handedly avoided facing the decline the rest of the japanese industry has experienced


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yes, because Nintendo is made fun of and cornered in the market place for no reason, just because people feel like being old meanies to Nintendo ;-;
> 
> Nintendo is in this position because of the choices they have made over the years. Even with Wii U, its specifically because of what they did during its development that they have basically no marketshare outside of what they can moneyhat and what they make. Who wants to make a game for a Wii outside of those who conform to Nintendo's vision for example? Considering its lacking aspects. Same with the N64. Who wants to deal with prohibitive cartridge systems?
> 
> ...



I think Nintendo can get out of that "hole" without any real damage. I am a little bit concern about the WiiU because of the games. I want to play all the 2014 line up and I can't wait. I don't want those games to get delay or canned because the WiiU is not selling.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

The fastest way to can a console is buy  doing the opposite of what Nintendo is doing now.

They're spending more money now than they were before.



Im just going to say the WiiU has a lot more unnanounced games, not just from Nintendo, but Japanese 3rd parties, Indies and a select few individuals.


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Power=//=performance=efficiency.
> 
> Dont you know how cars work?
> WiiU is at the lower end of the PS4 territory.
> ...



The Wii U's graphics chip is better than the graphics chips of the 360 and PS3 (though still underpowered and outdated compared to the XB1 and PS4's graphics chips), but the CPU is in some ways comparatively _slower_ than the 360's CPU. It's a 3 core CPU much like the 360's, and it doesn't come close to the 8 core CPUs in the XB1 and PS4.



The developer in this article said they had to strip some features in order to get their game to run well on the Wii U.  Just because you support all the features of an engine doesn't mean you can actually get all those features running efficiently.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2014)

Basically...its stronger in some ways and weak in other ways. In general, its basically on par in terms of rendering capability. The upside to the larger amount of edRAM bandwidth in the Wii U(and larger amount of RAM in general) means less intense games will be more able to be rendered in 1080p then the ps3 and 360. The Wii U already has more 1080p games than the 360 and PS3 have had in 8 years, which is a good thing.

I think for what Nintendo wanted to do with its games, the Wii U is a well built machine, and it'll be able to handle things more efficiently when run with games for its architecture specifically(AKA exclusives). It won't play nice with multiplats, but that's the tradeoff.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2014)

Too lazy to read what the argument is about.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Power=//=performance=efficiency.
> 
> Dont you know how cars work?
> WiiU is at the lower end of the PS4 territory.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]

1. If you think the Wii U is anywhere near the PS4 in terms of specs... just no.

2. Engines today are meant to be scaled. The forstbite engine is meant to go from a top of the line PC down to mobile gaming. That doesn't mean the Wii U is going to be anywhere close to the PS4 or the One on that scale. Just because an engine is running on the Wii U doesn't mean it's running well or at the same level as more advanced consoles.

3. What you said, and what was actually in that article are not even remotely the same thing. It's a bad assumption at best. Nothing in that article suggested that KH3 or FF15 was running on the Wii U and certainly not at the fidelity that they are/will be on the PS4/Xbox One. But you'll find that out when neither of those games come out on the Wii U or they do and they look markedly worse.

Nintendo has a lot of problems. I don't care about all this talk of them being doomed and whatnot. But they're certainly in trouble in terms of market share and they will be until they make some big changes.

Nintendo has now launched TWO systems without bothering to get a lineup ready, resulting in a full YEAR of a lack of games. They have now launched TWO consoles a generation behind the competition in terms of performance. They have now launched TWO consoles with a controller gimmick that prevents any third party developers from bothering with ports.

They don't learn from their mistakes. And the culmination of these mistakes is poor sales and in turn, nonexistent third party support. That's all it boils down to. No third party support. And as much as people seem to eat up mario and zelda and metroid year after year, they even dropped the ball on their first party support with with Wii U.

If nintendo wants to carve out a niche market with a gimmicky console that's fine. But they need to be prepared when they launch it. They need a game plan for all their own first party games. And they need to seduce third party exclusives from developers willing to spend their time focusing on and actually utilizing the gimmicky controller.

As they stand now, they're stuck in limbo. They'll get a few ports from the biggest of publishers for about as long as the PS3 and 360 do. I'm guessing two years at best. Then pretty much all third party support will die just like it did with the Wii. And then the Wii U will collect dust aside from the occasional mario or zelda game... just like the Wii.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

I just beat EarthBound. Why I never played this game back in 1995 is beyond me. Fucking fantastic game.

So, Nintendo... how about releasing Mother 1 and Mother 3 on the WiiU VC?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Who let these Sony fanboys into this thread?

And who cares about specs, at least we have games. These bored ps4 owners ain't got nothing better to do.

It's clear there is a negative about Nintendo if you don't believe it you are in denial.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Third parties aren't going to support a console that they think they have no chance at getting a decent return on.  So those that avoid it avoid it and those that do have smaller budgets to work with causing lower quality games.
> 
> This is generally what happens when the console isn't in league with the others and the developers have to do extra things to try and make it work.
> 
> ...



I'm sure they make a profit on the wii u. I heard a wii u port cost 1.2 million dollars(ubisoft states this). So all they have to do is sell more than 60,000 copies and they make a profit. If that's all it cost to make a wii u port of a game. Not a game made from the ground up for the wii u but a port. Most 3rd party ports each have over 100k sales so I'm sure they got back a decent return.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 19, 2014)

Gino said:


> Too lazy to read what the argument is about.



Some people are blind with Nintendoom, other people are blind with optimism. Inuhanyou is still the only one that makes sense, which is weird, since he sometimes has that "hillbilly" phase that goes on and off so it's kinda like dealing with a wise schizophrenic making it hard to separate the logic from the bullshit.

So business as usual, I guess. We need more games to discuss cause I'm fucking tired of yet another argument boiling down to another fucking "MY MOTHERBOARD COULD BEAT YOUR MOTHERBOARD" specs war.

That said, I'm pretty bored.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you guys think there will be a direct this month? If there is, what are you hoping we'll see? Personally I want to see the new IP Miyamoto has been working on, but that seems like something that would be shown at E3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Wan said:


> The Wii U's graphics chip is better than the graphics chips of the 360 and PS3 (though still underpowered and outdated compared to the XB1 and PS4's graphics chips), but the CPU is in some ways comparatively _slower_ than the 360's CPU. It's a 3 core CPU much like the 360's, and it doesn't come close to the 8 core CPUs in the XB1 and PS4.
> 
> 
> 
> The developer in this article said they had to strip some features in order to get their game to run well on the Wii U.  Just because you support all the features of an engine doesn't mean you can actually get all those features running efficiently.



Yeah that's a story from a Criterion dev. For a launch game that was delayed. Their main challenge was taking advantage of the information Nintendo was giving them.Typical for a pre launch period. Its why 3rd party games tend to look like shit at launch compared to a first party or a Factor 5 game. 

Those 8 Cpu cores are tablet CPU processes that are slower than whats in the WiiU mind you. Last gen was dominated by writing high  CPU speed code to try and negate the hardware's bottlenecks.

The 8 core vs 3 core thing is utility vs performance and they're not specialized in floating point either.  Devs need to implement different development styles for them. Out of order execution and some other methods.

Another benefit the WiIU has is a dedicated DSP so you dont have to use the CPU to do sound work like you had on the last gen consoles. 

And having a 3 core cpu with a much higher cache and more data per clock read cycle transfer,it allows you to get the most out the cpu. But if you're not using the techniques that allow you to truly take advantage of it your performance will take a hit. The CPU and the GPU are close for a reason,you focus more on the GPU. CPU is a great fit for the GPU

The point is,it runs all the middleware out there except for what EA refuses to invest in.  Devs shouldnt have a problem working with it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some people are blind with Nintendoom, other people are blind with optimism. Inuhanyou is still the only one that makes sense, which is weird, since he sometimes has that "hillbilly" phase that goes on and off so it's kinda like dealing with a wise schizophrenic making it hard to separate the logic from the bullshit.
> 
> So business as usual, I guess. We need more games to discuss cause I'm fucking tired of yet another argument boiling down to another fucking "MY MOTHERBOARD COULD BEAT YOUR MOTHERBOARD" specs war.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty bored.


Word, I agree with you. MY PAIN IS GREATER THAN YOURS.
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQxG1ef9mHw[/YOUTUBE]


YoungChief said:


> Do you guys think there will be a direct this month? If there is, what are you hoping we'll see? Personally I want to see the new IP Miyamoto has been working on, but that seems like something that would be shown at E3


I bet you there will be a Nintendo direct this month. Nintendo needs to build momentum and get peoples attention for upcoming games. They showed of a lot of new games at last years Jan direct so I'm sure they have some suprises for the current one this January.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some people are blind with Nintendoom, other people are blind with optimism. Inuhanyou is still the only one that makes sense, which is weird, since he sometimes has that "hillbilly" phase that goes on and off so it's kinda like dealing with a wise schizophrenic making it hard to separate the logic from the bullshit.
> 
> So business as usual, I guess. We need more games to discuss cause I'm fucking tired of yet another argument boiling down to another fucking "MY MOTHERBOARD COULD BEAT YOUR MOTHERBOARD" specs war.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty bored.



My Mother game could eat your ps4.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1. If you think the Wii U is anywhere near the PS4 in terms of specs... just no.
> 
> ...



3rd party support died on the wii? When?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1. If you think the Wii U is anywhere near the PS4 in terms of specs... just no.
> 
> ...




Are you an idiot? Look man. If third parties dont want to give resources to quickly port over Ps3 games then you cant expect much out of them. But the wiiu benefits more from having PC downports rather than making use of rewritting 360 code. But that's cheaper. 

Im not saying they're close in hardware power. But the specs dont tell you what its capable of. This isnt a pure numbers game. Not with customized hardware.  

WiiU's in a Dreamcast/PS2 position in comparison to something like the Xbox. 

But nope everyone tries to make it out to be woefully underpowered to the point where they try to insinuate their shitty middleware wont run on it.

WiiU has CryEngine running on it FFS. And CryEngine really works well with the WiiU hardware.

Either way. Learn a thing or two about Silicon Studio.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some people are blind with Nintendoom, other people are blind with optimism. Inuhanyou is still the only one that makes sense, which is weird, since he sometimes has that "hillbilly" phase that goes on and off so it's kinda like dealing with a wise schizophrenic making it hard to separate the logic from the bullshit.
> 
> So business as usual, I guess. We need more games to discuss cause I'm fucking tired of yet another argument boiling down to another fucking "MY MOTHERBOARD COULD BEAT YOUR MOTHERBOARD" specs war.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty bored.



Hillbilly....phase?   Dunno what your talkin about mate

I will say though, that i originally came into the thread inquiring on whether or not W101 was worth it as a purchase. So...is it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> My Mother game could eat your ps4.
> 
> 
> 3rd party support died on the wii? When?



No, really. 
Want this question answered.


Inuhanyou said:


> Hillbilly....phase?   Dunno what your talkin about mate
> 
> I will say though, that i originally came into the thread inquiring on whether or not W101 was worth it as a purchase. So...is it?



>platinum game
>of course it is


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Wonderful101 is 25 dollars at bestbuy and amazon now. And yes it is worth it, one of the best games released last year. Might take a while till you adjust and learn how to play the game well. battle system can be complex for some.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Basically...its stronger in some ways and weak in other ways. In general, its basically on par in terms of rendering capability. The upside to the larger amount of edRAM bandwidth in the Wii U(and larger amount of RAM in general) means less intense games will be more able to be rendered in 1080p then the ps3 and 360. The Wii U already has more 1080p games than the 360 and PS3 have had in 8 years, which is a good thing.
> 
> I think for what Nintendo wanted to do with its games, the Wii U is a well built machine, and it'll be able to handle things more efficiently when run with games for its architecture specifically(AKA exclusives). It won't play nice with multiplats, but that's the tradeoff.



Do you know how the Ps3 and Xbox got to their state? Development techniques to take advantage of having those 

The closest console to the WiiU is the Xbox One. But the ESRAM seems less useful than EDRAM. But its stronger, but a lot of its power is being used for non gaming features.

And 8 tablet Cpu Cores lose out on data per read cycle and communication,less instructions in timely manner=less efficiency=less chance of hitting theoretical gflop preformance compared to this other system pulling 68 watts..

Not to mention The WiiU has 2 cpu's in it. So games use the full CPU and you dont have to use the Espresso to run OS functions while gaming 

Nintendo has a couple segments of the WiiU locked right now  because its early in the gen for whatever reason


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hillbilly....phase?   Dunno what your talkin about mate
> 
> I will say though, that i originally came into the thread inquiring on whether or not W101 was worth it as a purchase. So...is it?



Sometimes you just go crazy, like when you were all "SONY BUY ATLUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" in the PS4 thread. 

And yes, it's worth it. It should only be around $30 right now.


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Who let these Sony fanboys into this thread?
> 
> And who cares about specs, at least we have games. These bored ps4 owners ain't got nothing better to do.
> 
> It's clear there is a negative about Nintendo if you don't believe it you are in denial.



I'm a PC gamer mainly, though I did recently get a 3DS XL (Zelda edition!).  If I was to get a new console though, it would probably be the PS4.  The PS4's launch lineup may be a little lackluster, but just look at the games that are coming to PS4 that won't be on Wii U -- Kingdom Hearts 3, Battlefront, Final Fantasy XV, Infamous Second Son, Destiny, Dragon Age Inquisition, Elder Scrolls Online, etc.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Some people are blind with Nintendoom, other people are blind with optimism. Inuhanyou is still the only one that makes sense, which is weird, since he sometimes has that "hillbilly" phase that goes on and off so it's kinda like dealing with a wise schizophrenic making it hard to separate the logic from the bullshit.
> 
> So business as usual, I guess. We need more games to discuss cause I'm fucking tired of yet another argument boiling down to another fucking "MY MOTHERBOARD COULD BEAT YOUR MOTHERBOARD" specs war.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty bored.



I'm a tech guy so I like that sort of discussion. Though to comment on recent news that's surely been mentioned in this thread, I disagree with Michael  Pachter that Nintendo should get out of the Wii U business and temporarily go multiplatform with its software.  I do think that the Wii U should have a somewhat shorter life cycle than normal and Nintendo should prioritize getting a new console that can actually compete with the PS4/XB1, but cutting off Wii U support now would be way too premature and going multiplatform would be downright idiotic.



St NightRazr said:


> Yeah that's a story from a Criterion dev. For a launch game that was delayed. Their main challenge was taking advantage of the information Nintendo was giving them.Typical for a pre launch period. Its why 3rd party games tend to look like shit at launch compared to a first party or a Factor 5 game.
> 
> Those 8 Cpu cores are tablet CPU processes that are slower than whats in the WiiU mind you. Last gen was dominated by writing high  CPU speed code to try and negate the hardware's bottlenecks.
> 
> ...



A good bit of the article was about how Nintendo was much _worse_ than other console makers even for providing resources for pre-launch development.

If it was ARM CPUs in the XB1/PS4, then you might have a point about the whole tablet thing.  As it is, they're using x86 architecture CPUs, the same architecture that Intel and AMD use for PC CPUs.  Yes, it's a particular pared down CPU model that AMD is also using to put into tablets, but you have to ask why Microsoft and Sony chose that.  The answer is in order to keep power consumption, cost, and heat low.  That's the same thing that Nintendo tried to do with Wii U's CPU, only they did it even more.

The CPUs in the XB1 and PS4 run at 1.75 GHz and 1.6 GHz, respectively.  The Wii U's CPU runs at something like 1.26 GHz.  It's significantly slower, and don't try to tell me a GHz of a Wii U CPU core is somehow better than that of the PS4 or the XB1.  



See that tiny chip towards the lower right corner?  That's the Wii U's CPU die (the big one is the GPU).  It's pathetic.  Yes, it has a handful of advantages over the PS3 and 360 CPUs.  Not enough to make it a whole leap forward from those CPUs, though.

The reality is that a year or so from now, when developers stop supporting the 360 and PS3 and focus on fully using the capabilities of the XB1 and PS4, the Wii U will be left behind as well.  It can't keep up.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

I feel like that person who wrote that has never experienced working on launch games before.  You should read what the guy from EA had to say about the WiiU ( and slightly mad, and straight right, and countless other developers)

Certainly reads that way. 

And are you really doing that man? Lol. I've taken the console apart and gone through it, then put it back together. I know whats in it. 

And these are developers who arent even optimizing worth anything on PC. If you want to see something worthwhile Sony and MS are gonna have to bankroll an exclusive. Have you read Ubisoft's comments? Like wow. Lol.

You can pull what Sony and Ms are using for the CPU off the shelf. Nintendo's CPU is customized and again there are two of them in the WiiU. Two cpu's for two different functions.


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I feel like that person who wrote that has never experienced working on launch games before.
> 
> Certainly reads that way.
> 
> ...



I don't know if he has, but I'm pretty sure he knows more about the process of game development than either you or me.

Technically no, you can't just pull what's in the PS4 and XB1 "off the shelf".  While architecturally they're similar to AMD's tablet stuff, they're still custom chips overall.  You can't buy a tablet with an 8 core CPU and oversized graphics chip like that.  It's no less custom than the Wii U's setup. The Wii U uses IBM's PowerPC architecture, which used to be used in Macs back in the day before they switched over to Intel and x86, and the GPU is an (older) AMD Radeon architecture.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2014)

^ Also to add onto your point. The PS4 and Xbox One's CPU's are distinctly more flexible than the CPU in the Wii U. The Wii U CPU doesn't even have the SIMD instruction set, which is a pretty basic necessity of cross platform porting between the other two CPU's. Even 360 and PS3 had SIMD support. And Wii U's CPU was properly praised for being out of order execution in comparison to 360's and PS3's, but its much less flexible in other ways, and in comparison to the 8 core out of order execution CPU's of the other two next gen consoles, there's almost no way to easily port code from Wii U to the other two without redoing a lot of shit in order for it to run.




Death-kun said:


> Sometimes you just go crazy, like when you were all "SONY BUY ATLUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" in the PS4 thread.
> 
> And yes, it's worth it. It should only be around $30 right now.



At the time it seemed like a good decision, if only to secure more JRPG support for consoles in the future. I don't want atlus becoming a mobage(mobile game) developer anytime soon. You never know with Sega.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 3rd party support died on the wii? When?



Around the time when publishers stopped trying to put watered down versions of PS3/360 games on the Wii. Name the third party franchises that were on the Wii last gen. It won't take long. You could probably count them on one hand. The only franchise that anyone bothered to port to the Wii beyond the 2010's was Call of Duty. And that's because Activision is Activision.




St NightRazr said:


> Are you an idiot? Look man. If third parties dont want to give resources to quickly port over Ps3 games then you cant expect much out of them. But the wiiu benefits more from having PC downports rather than making use of rewritting 360 code. But that's cheaper.
> 
> Im not saying they're close in hardware power. But the specs dont tell you what its capable of. This isnt a pure numbers game. Not with customized hardware.
> 
> ...



It's all fine and dandy that you keep saying this engine or that engine runs fine on the Wii U. But it doesn't matter when the developers have stopped porting games to the Wii U altogether. EA basically said it's not going to support the Wii U and they aren't the first nor the only ones who will do so.

DICE could get the frostbite engine running adequately on the Wii U, but EA's not gonna have them bother porting Battlefield 4 to the Wii U regardless. That's a problem that Nintendo needs to address. They need to find some way to get third party publishers on their side again. If you seriously don't see this as a problem... good luck to you. I hope I'm wrong and you'll actually have something to play on that Wii U in two years time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Wan said:


> I don't know if he has, but I'm pretty sure he knows more about the process of game development than either you or me.
> 
> Technically no, you can't just pull what's in the PS4 and XB1 "off the shelf".  While architecturally they're similar to AMD's tablet stuff, they're still custom chips overall.  You can't buy a tablet with an 8 core CPU and oversized graphics chip like that.  It's no less custom than the Wii U's setup. The Wii U uses IBM's PowerPC architecture, which used to be used in Macs back in the day before they switched over to Intel and x86, and the GPU is an (older) AMD Radeon architecture.




What you've never seen the back shelfs?


----------



## Wan (Jan 19, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> What you've never seen the back shelfs?



Uh, do you have a counterpoint or not?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

Can you guys take this to the tech department? Where is Naruto when you need him? Clean up on page 63.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Around the time when publishers stopped trying to put watered down versions of PS3/360 games on the Wii. Name the third party franchises that were on the Wii last gen. It won't take long. You could probably count them on one hand. The only franchise that anyone bothered to port to the Wii beyond the 2010's was Call of Duty. And that's because Activision is Activision.


Does your hand have 70+ fingers?
I knew you were a mutant.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Does your hand have 70+ fingers?
> I knew you were a mutant.



I'm waiting... 

Can't list something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I'm waiting...
> 
> Can't list something that doesn't exist.



Too many to list.jpg
Just because you don't fucking know doesn't mean I'm doing this shit for you.

I gave you  a source now do it yourself lazy fuck.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 19, 2014)

A lot of stupidity going on in here.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## YoungChief (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2014)

Space ghost was the greatest thing ever


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL                .


----------



## Reyes (Jan 19, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Space ghost was the greatest thing ever


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2014)

NightRazr and Semiotic Sacrilege arguing? Ah, neither of them know when to shut the fuck up.

May as well grab some funions.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 19, 2014)

Just best to ignore both.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Too many to list.jpg
> Just because you don't fucking know doesn't mean I'm doing this shit for you.
> 
> I gave you  a source now do it yourself lazy fuck.



As much as I'd love to rummage through a list composed almost entirely of shovelware to find 15 or 20 good third party games (most of which came out before 2010), I think I'll pass. 

Not to mention you're obviously missing the point. When I say third party support, I don't mean developers throwing Nintendo a bone with something like Mad World. I'm talking about franchises that are steadily supported on all the other platforms. Assassin's Creed, Dead Space, Battlefield, Mirror's Edge, Mass Effect, Fallout, The Elder Scrolls, Portal, Bioshock, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Metal Gear Solid, Dark Souls, etc... It goes on and on and on. All games that Nintendo and their fans missed out on because of their choices. 

Like I said, it's fine if Nintendo wants to pursue other avenues with their console. But now the Wii U is starting to lose third party support AND their first party support hasn't been as good as it should be. If you're fine playing Mario, Zelda, Metriod, and all the other Nintendo franchises over and over again then you're in luck. Because that's all the Wii U is gonna have in a few years if things keep going the way they are.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)

In the end they both lose and we win.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> As much as I'd love to rummage through a list composed almost entirely of shovelware to find 15 or 20 good third party games (most of which came out before 2010), I think I'll pass.
> 
> Not to mention you're obviously missing the point. When I say third party support, I don't mean developers throwing Nintendo a bone with something like Mad World. I'm talking about franchises that are steadily supported on all the other platforms. Assassin's Creed, Dead Space, Battlefield, Mirror's Edge, Mass Effect, Fallout, The Elder Scrolls, Portal, Bioshock, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Metal Gear Solid, Dark Souls, etc... It goes on and on and on. All games that Nintendo and their fans missed out on because of their choices.
> 
> Like I said, it's fine if Nintendo wants to pursue other avenues with their console. But now the Wii U is starting to lose third party support AND their first party support hasn't been as good as it should be. If you're fine playing Mario, Zelda, Metriod, and all the other Nintendo franchises over and over again then you're in luck. Because that's all the Wii U is gonna have in a few years if things keep going the way they are.



You could try the PS2 list while you're at it lol.

If nintendo does what needs to be done the wiiU will have the software support it needs. That's what it deserves


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 19, 2014)

This was the stupidest argument i've read in this forum in a long time. (I don't branch out much. lol)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 19, 2014)

In other news.

I spent 1500$ on amazon buying a shit ton of Wii/DS/PS3/Xbox/GCN games.

Now time to sell all the extra shit I got.

Lookin'  to buy something, stranger?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You could try the PS2 list while you're at it lol.
> 
> If nintendo does what needs to be done the wiiU will have the software support it needs. That's what it deserves



A PS2 list would have an insane amount of amazing games. Far, far, FAR greater than anything the Wii has to offer in both quantity AND quality (as a whole).

Nintendo has to do a lot of things differently to get the software support the Wii U needs to do well. The fans who paid for the Wii U are the ones who deserve a better lineup.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Sure doesnt look taht way on wikipedia  

Odd amount of rail shooters on both of them actually.

Most of the Wii's awesome games are niche. there are over 100 of those anyway.

But Ps2 and muh 3000 garmes.

Ps1>Ps2 imo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't argue against the PS2, you'll just look crazy and loose to begin with 

The devs who worked on PS2 have by and large all moved over to handhelds or mobile at this point sadly


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Sure doesnt look taht way on wikipedia
> 
> Odd amount of rail shooters on both of them actually.
> 
> ...



To each his own, but I've never met a single gamer that would argue that the PS2 didn't have an amazing library of games, if not the best of all time. Especially when compared to the Wii's library.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Im just saying you dont know what shovel ware is till you're smacked all over the face with it and drowned in a burning pyre of Bad Boys 2.

Now on with that, PS1 is why I got a Vita. Besides Jets Set Radio.

Yeah PS2 had a fantastic japanese library. But their games got worse. I dont screw around with western games on console that much. Never did. Had muh PC.


Likewise I have an insane library of Wii games as I've had an insane library of PS1,SNES and DS games.

3DS is starting to get there.  N64 though I only have like 70 titles for that one. Gamecube a little less, lot more 3rd party there.

N64 had a lot of japanese exclusive games yet it did pretty poorly over there


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> As much as I'd love to rummage through a list composed almost entirely of shovelware to find 15 or 20 good third party games (most of which came out before 2010), I think I'll pass.
> 
> Not to mention you're obviously missing the point. When I say third party support, I don't mean developers throwing Nintendo a bone with something like Mad World. I'm talking about franchises that are steadily supported on all the other platforms. Assassin's Creed, Dead Space, Battlefield, Mirror's Edge, Mass Effect, Fallout, The Elder Scrolls, Portal, Bioshock, Grand Theft Auto, Red Dead Redemption, Metal Gear Solid, Dark Souls, etc... It goes on and on and on. All games that Nintendo and their fans missed out on because of their choices.


I'd find that you are missing the point instead.
The roads go both ways you just haven't driven one road.


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'd find that you are missing the point instead.
> The roads go both ways you just haven't driven one road.



It was _his_ point originally, so if anyone's missing the point it's you.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> As much as I'd love to rummage through a list composed almost entirely of shovelware to find 15 or 20 good third party games (most of which came out before 2010), I think I'll pass.
> 
> Not to mention you're obviously missing the point



Sorry, Semiotic, as sound as your argument for the WiiU's ineptitude is, you just breezed over your own point. Your original point was "The Wii had very little 3rd party support." He gave you a list of developers. They developed mostly shitty games, but they were there.

If you meant support as in "not-shit multiplatform games that were on the PS3 and 360", you probably should've clarified.


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

Not-shit multiplatform games is the only third party support anyone here should care about.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah probably. Sadly, that's not how statements work. 
3rd party developers are what they are, not what we'd want them to be.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Yeah probably. Sadly, that's not how statements work.
> 3rd party developers are what they are, not what we'd want them to be.



You're right, I should have been more clear. I certainly did not mean third party support as in publishers trying to make a quick buck off of uninformed parents with shovelware aimed at their kids.

But regardless... listing that kind of support is not helping Nintendo's case... 

I listed a ton of third party games/franchises that the Wii missed out on and there are plenty more. I don't even want to begin to get into the "new IP" debate because Nintendo fanboys, much to my confusion, will defend the recycling of Nintendo's 4 or 5 main franchises over and over again until the day they die.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Wan said:


> Not-shit multiplatform games is the only third party support anyone here should care about.


I grew up in the days of Sega And Nintendo when everyone had different dogs.

Now its all the same shtity dog.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You're right, I should have been more clear. I certainly did not mean third party support as in publishers trying to make a quick buck off of uninformed parents with shovelware aimed at their kids.
> 
> But regardless... listing that kind of support is not helping Nintendo's case...
> 
> I listed a ton of third party games/franchises that the Wii missed out on and there are plenty more. I don't even want to begin to get into the "new IP" debate because Nintendo fanboys, much to my confusion, will defend the recycling of Nintendo's 4 or 5 main franchises over and over again until the day they die.


Nintendo has over 35 franchises buddy XD

The gamecube and DS had a lot of the "core" ones that people dont even know exist until they see Nintendo on the box. lol.

Which is what my amazon cart's full of. Want me to list all 300 of them? Send you some game along the way.




Anyway some good news.

Im looking forward to playing with you all

Cant wait for the WiiU to get on underway then we can get into next gen shenaningans all over again in 3 years with the new handheld, while nintendo's busy localizing games for its 7th year on the market while they work on games for new hardware.


Nintendo likes to make their games sell, so they stick new ideas in old franchises,

I guess I've always liked Nintendo's propensity towards niche genres and games, guess they identify with that/

AAA games were never what appealed to me about gaming.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Wan said:


> Not-shit multiplatform games is the only third party support anyone here should care about.



I'm sure they know that but they are desperately trying to hang on to something.

I don't know what though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Guess they dont want to homogenize^


Also this gives some really interesting snippets into Monolith Soft's and Nintendo's relationship as first parties


Lots more articles you can also find on Siliconera.


Speaking of that, I'd totally love to see a TLS game with online tactical vs tactical on the WiiU because that style of stealth action RPG gameplay is just made for it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo has over 35 franchises buddy XD



And doing very little with them aside from the standard 4 or 5.

Where are the WiiU games for Star Fox, F-Zero, Fire Emblem, Advanced Wars (The double screen would be perfect for a console version this game), Eternal Darkness, the thread's title should speaks for itself or even fuck, a Kid Icarus.

If they're realizing third party support is a no-go, they might as well start tapping in their creativity vault and bring back some new-old console games that haven't seen the light of day in a while. And, on the off chance they actually do it, release it for the fucking WiiU instead of the Goddamn 3DS. Hello, Luigi's Mansion 2. Or don't multiplatform previous console defining games to the Goddamn 3DS that will be sure to gut the console version's sales. Hello, Smash Bros.

3DS shits money, we get it. Now get the other one to do the same and stop pushing shit that should be on the WiiU to the 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 20, 2014)

Outside of maybe FE those franchises you've listed don't sell too well these days on Nintendo platforms.

*Iwata: Nintendo - not giving up on consoles yet*



Well this puts a huge wrench on the hybrid idea.


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

Fire Emblem was recently revived on the 3DS, and the same for Kid Icarus.  But Nintendo really is dragging its feet when it comes to bringing its franchises to the Wii U.  So far we have new Mario games, new Pikmin -- and Pikmin ain't a system seller.  The only Zelda on the console is a remake, and Starfox, Metroid, F-Zero, etc, are all AWOL.  

It would really help if Nintendo could pull out a killer lineup of first-party games, like they did with the 3DS this year.  Pokemon X&Y, LoZ: A Link Between Worlds, Animal Crossing, and Fire Emblem were all great games and contributed to giving the 3DS a successful year (though not quite as successful as Nintendo was hoping).  At this point I think the Wii U faces too stiff competition from the Xbone and the PS4 to manage success on the level of the 3DS, but there's still plenty Nintendo can do to make it more successful than it is now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2014)

the hell is going on in this thread


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> the hell is going on in this thread



I don't know, but I'm entertained


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Sorry, Semiotic, as sound as your argument for the WiiU's ineptitude is, you just breezed over your own point. Your original point was "The Wii had very little 3rd party support." He gave you a list of developers. They developed mostly shitty games, but they were there.
> 
> If you meant support as in "not-shit multiplatform games that were on the PS3 and 360", you probably should've clarified.



Of course there are not shit games the other consoles will not get anyway.
List would be smaller of course. But the 3rd party support was there unlike for wii U.


----------



## creative (Jan 20, 2014)

I apologize for talking about nintendo's PR bullshit guys. I was just angry and listening to the super best friends cast!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 20, 2014)

All your fault.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I'm sure they know that but they are desperately trying to hang on to something.



_Noooo_, he made a factual inaccuracy that needed to be corrected. Whether or not anyone agrees with the perceived quality of those games is irrelevant. C'mon, guys, no need to pull the fanboi card. It's beneath us.



Malvingt2 said:


> the hell is going on in this thread



It would be a discussion if Razr didn't host the charming skill of ticking off whoever he speaks to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And doing very little with them aside from the standard 4 or 5.
> 
> Where are the WiiU games for Star Fox, F-Zero, Fire Emblem, Advanced Wars (The double screen would be perfect for a console version this game), Eternal Darkness, the thread's title should speaks for itself or even fuck, a Kid Icarus.
> 
> ...



The WiiU came out 14 months ago. 

Nintendo's not going to make things that dont push hardware first. Starfox doesnt sell that well. Kid icarus does though.

And Im talking about stuff like Custom Robo, Mach Rider, Fossil Hunters, The 5 visual novel series  they own ,the 3 horror series they own, Sin&P, their catalogue of 12rpg franchises,

Stuff like Glory of the Heracles. ect ect. They have lots of them.


But nah, anyway, a former dev of EA is talking about the WiiU


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> the hell is going on in this thread



people claiming/implying that Nintendo is doomed even though it has enough intellectual property or however the hell it's termed to keep the company going for many, many years.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2014)

It's not so much implications of doom as acknowledgement that they need to do better. They've made too many questionable decisions and run into too many potholes the past year.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 20, 2014)

Shirker said:


> It's not so much implications of doom as acknowledgement that they need to do better. They've made too many questionable decisions and run into too many potholes the past year.



be that as it may, they can afford to screw up.
literally and figuratively.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

People forget that Nintendo has a higher market value than ALL of Sony, a warchest of 11.6 billion dollars, and are spending even MORE money this year on R&D.

And Honestly, these are lessons Nintendo's taking to them to their next go about. In the short term, they're going to release the floodgates of games that will be out this year and in 2015.  

Beyond that I can bet Nintendo will launch both of their 9th gen systems with a Pokemon game.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Outside of maybe FE those franchises you've listed don't sell too well these days on Nintendo platforms.
> *
> *Iwata: Nintendo - not giving up on consoles yet*
> 
> ...



That is completely nintendo's fault because those games barely get enough attention or energy put into them compared to mario and zelda.

Fire emblem wasn't a big seller either until the developers put their haemorrhoids  together and created something hot. 

The creativity is there but they are sitting down on it for some strange reason.  Talented developers want to work on their franchises but they don't want to release them.  You don't ask the same team that made F-zero GX make a sequel because you claim there isn't much that can be done with the series but then you just drop link into something like dynasty warriors?

Seriously?


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The WiiU came out 14 months ago.
> 
> Nintendo's not going to make things that dont push hardware first. Starfox doesnt sell that well. Kid icarus does though.



Kid Icarus?  The last Kid Icarus game before Uprising came out in 1991 on the Game Boy, and before that on the NES.  People barely knew it existed before Pit appeared in SSBB. Any success that Uprising had was because of good promotion and critical reception of the game, not the name of the franchise.  Meanwhile Starfox had well respected games across the SNES, N64, and GCN, and was one of the original Smash Bros cast.  If Kid Icarus was enough to "push hardware" in Nintendo's eyes as a launch title, then you can damn well guarantee that Starfox should have been too.



> And Im talking about stuff like Custom Robo, Mach Rider, Fossil Hunters, The 5 visual novel series  they own ,the 3 horror series they own, Sin&P, their catalogue of 12rpg franchises,
> 
> Stuff like Glory of the Heracles. ect ect. They have lots of them.



I literally have never heard of any of these franchises.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> people claiming/implying that Nintendo is doomed even though it has enough intellectual property or however the hell it's termed to keep the company going for many, many years.



I'm not say Nintendo is doomed; the 3DS is successful, and they have loads of money in the bank from the past decade of success with the Wii and DS.  The Wii U specifically may be doomed, though.


St NightRazr said:


> People forget that Nintendo has a higher market value than ALL of Sony, a warchest of 11.6 billion dollars, and are spending even MORE money this year on R&D.
> 
> And Honestly, these are lessons Nintendo's taking to them to their next go about. In the short term, they're going to release the floodgates of games that will be out this year and in 2015.
> 
> Beyond that I can bet Nintendo will launch both of their 9th gen systems with a Pokemon game.



The recent news about the conservative 3DS sales and the disastrous Wii U sales has cause their market value, and their general standing in the marketplace, to drop.



"Floodgate of games"?  What games?  A handful of first party titles, sure.  But with (non-shit multiplatform) third party support already beginning to collapse for the Wii U, games are going to be sparse.  And I bet that if the Wii U does get multiplatform games, people are going to buy a PS4 or XB1 to play them rather than a Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

F-Zero's team is gone.

Really they should just make a Crazy Taxi Fzero spin off where you go racing and then play through brawling sections then back to racing or something


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Wan said:


> Kid Icarus?  The last Kid Icarus game before Uprising came out in 1991 on the Game Boy, and before that on the NES.  People barely knew it existed before Pit appeared in SSBB. Any success that Uprising had was because of good promotion and critical reception of the game, not the name of the franchise.  Meanwhile Starfox had well respected games across the SNES, N64, and GCN, and was one of the original Smash Bros cast.  If Kid Icarus was enough to "push hardware" in Nintendo's eyes as a launch title, then you can damn well guarantee that Starfox should have been too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3DS was the top selling platform in each territory this year. Nintendo forecast was 8 months ago, which they never revised until now.  Nintendo released the 3DS xl last year and that pushed japanese sales very high, this year they wanted to increase western sales, which they did, however they need to increase them even more. every year the 3DS has sold 13.5 million, right now its at 43 million sold worldwide.

Nintendo's forecast was 18 million 3DS sales. DS like numbers. 3DS is doing GBA numbers. 
Just how it is.

And yes lots of them are relatively unknown 
Even stuff like Soma Bringer and other first party games arent on here


Most of Nintendo's support for 2013 is a few western games,some 3rd party exclusives,quite a bit of japanese support, their 2014-2015 lineup of the games they've been working on ( 20+) and the dearth of indie titles that are going to be on the system


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Nintendo need to buy some developers.

Platinum games should be on the top of that list.


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> 3DS was the top selling platform in each territory this year. Nintendo forecast was 8 months ago, which they never revised until now.  Nintendo released the 3DS xl last year and that pushed japanese sales very high, this year they wanted to increase western sales, which they did, however they need to increase them even more. every year the 3DS has sold 13.5 million, right now its at 43 million sold worldwide.
> 
> Nintendo's forecast was 18 million 3DS sales. DS like numbers. 3DS is doing GBA numbers.
> Just how it is.



Sure that's how it is, and the 3DS numbers are not necessarily bad _per se_.  But the problem is that it's not what Nintendo said it would be, what it told the market it would be.  Stock traders made investment choices based on how Nintendo said it was going to do; with the reality not matching that promise, it's understandable that stockholders would want to jump ship.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Nintendo need to buy some developers.
> 
> Platinum games should be on the top of that list.


They have enough devs as it is. They need to manage them properly, which is why they've been making the changes they've been making.

Nintendo's a 7000 strong company. And they've got lots of second parties, they really just need to smooth out their pipeline structure as iwata stated.

They just built another building anyway.

Personally I think Nintendo's been eying Spike Chunsoft. I think they're going to acquire them at some point


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 20, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *They have enough devs as it is*. They need to manage them properly, which is why they've been making the changes they've been making.
> 
> Nintendo's a 7000 strong company. And they've got lots of second parties, they really just need to smooth out their pipeline structure as iwata stated.
> 
> ...



They would have had more than enough if they were in sony's shoes when it comes to support  But seeing that they will basically have to carry that console themselves.  Nope not enough.

Besides they are already footing the bill for games like bayonetta and wonderful 101.  Might as well take them up full time.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 20, 2014)

How bout that new Dankey Kang, I have to admit I was pretty disappointed when I first heard about it, but after seeing some videos of it I'm actually hyped for it and I didn't think I would be


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Is watch dogs still in development?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 20, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Is watch dogs still in development?



Huh...yes?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 20, 2014)

So, uh... what's going in here?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

Nintendo's going to push the WiiU like they pushed the N64.

Then they're going to come out with a combo at the right time that puts the Wii to shame in terms of content.


----------



## Wan (Jan 20, 2014)

One can hope.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 20, 2014)

You can see it in those increased R&D costs


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 21, 2014)

Unless those R&D costs are for a new console 

Nintendo always said that their console development normally starts some time after their current one has launched.

Either that or the increase R&D costs have to do with HD development on a whole which they are now just getting use to after 7 years.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Rumor: Specs For Nintendo’s Next-Gen Systems Surface*


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Specs For Nintendo?s Next-Gen Systems Surface*



This is perfectly acceptable to me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thats legitimately interesting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah the cats out the bag.

Cheh.

Those specifications are subject to change. Machine is slated for 2017. 

NIntendo's been spending money on quite a few things this past year.





> --DEMO SOFTWARE--
> 
> Nintendo has alraedy begin making demo software for the targeted prototype hardware in efforts to curb the Wii U mistake in the software pipeline (they started creating software after prototyping and were unable to give major software push the first two years as a result). Nintendo plans to make most of the software prototypes into games and applications around the launch of the unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2014)

You have one job, Nintendo. And it's to make another Metroid Fusion game in that console.

Also, this is obviously fake.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2014)

^ Funny thing is the rumor is consistent with the shit Iwata has been peddling ,it'd be feasible in 5 years, 
And it came out a month ago then another batch of rumors about the Pokemon +- thing and the terminal stuff came out after in the dual pixel rumous(who've been correct these past year on pretty much everything)

But the rumour is oddly detailed and yes the next console metroid should be sort of fusion like


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also, this is obviously fake.



Well yeah, there's no way any sort of specifics would be leaked at this point, especially in such great detail.

But I would be happy if those did end up being the systems' specs. Except I would hope for the "Fusion DS" screen being bumped up a bit to 720p.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nothing is fake.. Believe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2014)

Pokemon X and Y Started development a year before the 3DS came out, the 3DS has been out for 3 years now, and has another 3 in its tank.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 21, 2014)

I really hope the fusion ends up being true to some degree. If it does come out in 2017 and is actually backwards compatible then it's possible that they'll let people trade in their wii u systems towards it. It better have some good ass launch titles though


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2014)

I kinda wish Nintendo would release another "third pillar" just to have more hardware to work with. The DS came out 3 years after the GBA did if I remember correctly.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 21, 2014)

There might be a Nintendo Direct on the 24th if this is anything to go by:



There are no other known press events taking place on the 24th, and Nintendo doesn't officially announce their Nintendo Directs until a day before they happen.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2014)

_In January 2014, Nintendo President Satoru Iwata announced that Wii U hardware and game sales over the holiday season had been significantly below expectations, leading to a reduction of sales forecasts for fiscal year 2014 from 9 million to 2.8 million units._

Is that true?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah it is true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Specs For Nintendo?s Next-Gen Systems Surface*



I just bought the WiiU, this has to be fake.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> I just bought the WiiU, this has to be fake.



Dude, it's normal to start planning your next system 1-2 years after you release one, relax.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> _In January 2014, Nintendo President Satoru Iwata announced that Wii U hardware and game sales over the holiday season had been significantly below expectations, leading to a reduction of sales forecasts for fiscal year 2014 from 9 million to 2.8 million units._
> 
> Is that true?




Nintendo hasnt revised their sales expectations since Summer of last year.

They didnt lower them in the last quarter because they wanted to observe some things first

Now they pretty much updated their forecasts to near the same amount of hardware they have sold right now, So they'll no doubt sell more than their forecast( thinking its intentional, Nintendo clearly isnt fond of its investors lol)


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2014)

Is it still too early for me to call the Wii U the next Dreamcast?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 21, 2014)

The Wii U will outsell the dreamcast before summer so its not even close to the dreamcast.


----------



## Wan (Jan 21, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Specs For Nintendo’s Next-Gen Systems Surface*



[YOUTUBE]ztVMib1T4T4[/YOUTUBE]

So the next Nintendo home console is basically going to have a Radeon R9-290X in it, the current absolute top of the line graphics card from AMD?  About 2.4 times larger than the PS4's graphics chip?  Give me a break.  Either we're way to far out from the next home console release to have specifications like this, or that's way too far-fetched for Nintendo to ever put in their console.  This just reeks of "fake" to me.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2014)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> The Wii U will outsell the dreamcast before summer so its not even close to the dreamcast.



How many units has the Wii U sold at the moment? You think it will make it to 10 million by Summer?


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> How many units has the Wii U sold at the moment? You think it will make it to 10 million by Summer?



Who knows, with a Mario Kart and Smash on the way it's possible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Dude, it's normal to start planning your next system 1-2 years after you release one, relax.



This is beyond the planning stages though, the leaks/rumors are too detailed. Which gives the vibe that it's fake. I mean did we have this much details of the PS4 in 2008 or 2009? 



Gunners said:


> Is it still too early for me to call the Wii U the next Dreamcast?



The day I bought it I kept calling it the Dreamcast 2.. So no.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> How many units has the Wii U sold at the moment? You think it will make it to 10 million by Summer?



The Wii U is at 5.5 million and the dreamcast only sold 8 million if I remember correctly.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> This is beyond the planning stages though, the leaks/rumors are too detailed. Which gives the vibe that it's fake. I mean did we have this much details of the PS4 in 2008 or 2009?
> 
> 
> 
> The day I bought it I kept calling it the Dreamcast 2.. So no.



Those specs are too good to be true and seems fake to me. I'm not worried, Nintendo isn't abandoing the Wii U, they might make a 3rd console though. So they have 3 systems instead of 2.

When have people ever got so detailed Nintendo specs in the past?


----------



## creative (Jan 21, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Specs For Nintendo?s Next-Gen Systems Surface*



unless this news shows up on nintendo direct, I call bullshit.


----------



## dream (Jan 21, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Specs For Nintendo?s Next-Gen Systems Surface*



The final system will almost certainly not have these specs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Wan (Jan 21, 2014)

What's that a picture of?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Jan 21, 2014)

Kamiya of course.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2014)

What's the meaning behind showing that pic?

Kamiya has hair so it's a very old pic.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2014)

what is this? well


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 23, 2014)

Wasn't EA upset that nintendo didn't use their origin thing or something like that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2014)

We don't know the real issue between the two. EA is the heel tho.


----------



## Gino (Jan 23, 2014)

Somebody hook me up with a email so I can actually join gaf.I guess my edu one wasn't good enough....


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 23, 2014)

So I looked at that GAF thread linked a few pages back and one post struck out to me:



> This is somewhat of a tangent, but it's really really weird to me that a large portion of an industry that built itself around making things for kids has now essentially abandoned that demographic.
> 
> It'd be like Disney deciding to only make PG-13 movies from now on.




Because when you look back on it, it really makes a ton of sense. While there were games like Doom and Mortal Kombat that appealed towards a higher demographic, they weren't the majority like they are today.


Not sure what it would really mean for the industry, considering every kid out there is going to play Call of Duty, Assassin's Creed, and Grand Theft Auto to feel "grown-up" but it kinda feels like there really isn't much soul in video games anymore.

Nintendo says they're out to simply make a product, but dang they are obsessed with making it a quality product.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 23, 2014)

Tropical Freeze looks like some good shit. I'm going to finally play my copy of Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D for the sake of hype.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So I looked at that GAF thread linked a few pages back and one post struck out to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uncharted is one of the most soul-less games I've ever played. TLOU is the complete opposite but its mechanics are kinda crap imo.

The game suffers from being really repetitive in design


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 23, 2014)

im interested in the new DK game. dixie returning might give her a chance for showing up in the new smash bros.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 23, 2014)

Folks in Belgium are getting addicted to a strong drug called, *Nintendo*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 23, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 23, 2014)

Still hoping we get that Direct this month


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2014)

DK: Tropical Freeze is gonna be 11 GB in size from what I've heard.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 24, 2014)

The music from DK:TF is pretty awesome if you guys haven't heard it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 24, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Still hoping we get that Direct this month




Sadly the most I want as far as news from a Nintendo Direct - refers to the 3DS Kirby. Heard rumors of censorship being the reason why there hasn't been a release date outside Japan.

Any news on new Wii U games isn't bad either... I would like to hear about some new IPs.

I heard about an indie title called 'Festival of Magic' looking through Steam. When I found out they were doing a Wii U version I decided to support them through the Wii U instead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 24, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Folks in Belgium are getting addicted to a strong drug called, *Nintendo*



Oh fuck, I'd get behind that shit for a party.

Not that I know what MDMA feels like.....*cough*.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 24, 2014)

MDMA takes you to a field of dreams ehre owning an account system affects your ownership and access to a digital title.

It takes you to a wonderful world of steam where peasant consoles with their un backwardscompatible selves cant lie


BESTO ARTIKURU OF THE DAY


----------



## Magic (Jan 24, 2014)

Death Kun is shovel knight out already? I see your siggy...


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn this thread has been knocked down to three stars . Well anyway Shovel Knight comes out on March 31st sadly, I was hoping for February on that one myself. Say, is anyone in here picking up Bravely Default? I have to admit I wasn't too enthralled by the demo


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Death Kun is shovel knight out already? I see your siggy...



No, it comes out on March 31st.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 24, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> The music from DK:TF is pretty awesome if you guys haven't heard it



The Aquatic Ambience remix is absolutely enchanting to listen to. Man, Feb. 21 can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

It seem that Ubisoft canned the WiiU version of Watch Dogs. What a shame


----------



## Reyes (Jan 24, 2014)

Dat 3rd party support


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Watch Dogs went from buy to rent after the WiiU version news/rumors.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 24, 2014)

Guess I'll have to wait until I get a PS4 before I can play Watch Dogs.   (yeah, there's a PS3 version, but the differences sound like enough to make me wait for the better version, same with The Evil Within)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Watch Dogs was appealing to me because of the gamepad. I don't usually play those type of games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem that Ubisoft canned the WiiU version of Watch Dogs. What a shame



Baseless rumors. Gamestop Italy, which was the first to suggest this "rumor", has already re-listed all three WiiU versions of Watch_Dogs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Baseless rumors. Gamestop Italy, which was the first to suggest this "rumor", has already re-listed all three WiiU versions of Watch_Dogs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2014)

Until Ubisoft makes an announcement, we don't know anything. 

Most companies have a policy regarding not responding to rumors of any sort. Ubisoft not commenting isn't unusual in the slightest.

I wasn't going to get it on WiiU anyway, but people tend to blow things way out of proportion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, we have to wait and see. I hope is not true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Emily Rogers ‏@Emi1yRogers  
Kotaku saying "We've contacted GameStop stores in New York and Los Angeles that say that customers can still pre-order Watch Dogs for Wii U"

*U.S. GameStops say Watch_Dogs cancellation scare was a mistake*


----------



## Wan (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep.  False alarm, people.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 24, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers ‏@Emi1yRogers
> Kotaku saying "We've contacted GameStop stores in New York and Los Angeles that say that customers can still pre-order Watch Dogs for Wii U"
> 
> *U.S. GameStops say Watch_Dogs cancellation scare was a mistake*



You know what i don't understand.

How people can say that if Ubisoft doesn't sell well on Nintendo platforms they are immediately going to stop support it.

Yet splinter cell according to ubisoft fell far from their targets on consoles that have a 70 million+ user install base. But you only hear people blaming the game.

So if a game doesn't sell well on nintendo's console it's nintendo's fault and if it doesn't sell well on others it's the publisher's fault?  That's not fair.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 24, 2014)

Seems Ubisoft may have made a profit


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2014)

I want more games.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 25, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> You know what i don't understand.
> 
> How people can say that if Ubisoft doesn't sell well on Nintendo platforms they are immediately going to stop support it.
> 
> ...



Meh, double standarads nothing new. 

Finally finished Xenoblade...at least story wise after I got side tracked and started leveling up like nuts. Game truly deserves the praise it gets, also was a nice evolution FF4's battle system. Not as obsessed with it as Mal seems to be but I agree with the consesus that if there was game that ever needed an HD remake, and I'm not taking about the crappy "this game looks the same but in HD" remake, but StarFox and HD OoT3D remake, it is this game, I see how they wanted the game to look but just couldn't do it because...well it's the Wii unfortunately, and I want to see in it's full glory with all the detail there should've been but couldn't be. 

Will start new game plus, but later as I want to reach 99 first, first time I've had game tell me to do so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Meh, double standarads nothing new.
> 
> Finally finished Xenoblade...at least story wise after I got side tracked and started leveling up like nuts. Game truly deserves the praise it gets, also was a nice evolution FF4's battle system.* Not as obsessed with it as Mal seems to be but I agree with the consesus that if there was game that ever needed an HD remake*, and I'm not taking about the crappy "this game looks the same but in HD" remake, but StarFox and HD OoT3D remake, it is this game, I see how they wanted the game to look but just couldn't do it because...well it's the Wii unfortunately, and I want to see in it's full glory with all the detail there should've been but couldn't be.
> 
> Will start new game plus, but later as I want to reach 99 first, first time I've had game tell me to do so.



Should I love you or hate you? Someone please tell me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2014)

But game info doesn't happen at investor meetings.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> But game info doesn't happen at investor meetings.



Just apologies and talks of failure.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 25, 2014)

Nintendo investor meeting involve raining down explosives in a desert. Obviously.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> But game info doesn't happen at investor meetings.



I think a couple of games got reveled in a couple of those meeting. I don't remember which.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Just apologies and talks of failure.



Considering it's an investor meeting, we'll learn what Nintendo actually plans to do about their situation. Investors have been irked about the WiiU's performance ever since it came out. They're not going to settle for cockamamie excuses, and Nintendo can't afford to just keep making up excuses. If they're smart, they're going to have a detailed and concise business strategy to present that actually has a chance of success.


----------



## Doge (Jan 25, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Just apologies and talks of failure.



"Please, understand.  We do things the Nintendo way, only fanboy beta haters do it any other style.  Stop playing armchair CEO and let us do whatever we want.  Our 7 AAA titles are way better than anything PS4 or Xbone has to offer!"

Oh wait that's the fanboy response.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2014)

Doge said:


> "Please, understand.  We do things the Nintendo way, only fanboy beta haters do it any other style.  Stop playing armchair CEO and let us do whatever we want.  Our 7 AAA titles are way better than anything PS4 or Xbone has to offer!"
> 
> Oh wait that's the fanboy response.



it is? sounds valid to me


----------



## Wesley (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm never playing Metroid Prime 2: Echoes again.  The Alpha Blogg is such a shitty boss.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Considering it's an investor meeting, we'll learn what Nintendo actually plans to do about their situation. Investors have been irked about the WiiU's performance ever since it came out. They're not going to settle for cockamamie excuses, and Nintendo can't afford to just keep making up excuses. If they're smart, they're going to have a detailed and concise business strategy to present that actually has a chance of success.


I seem to remember the last investor meeting posted here where nintendo seemed to have some glorious plan to turn the wii U around this off course came from iwata after acknowledging failure.

But if they haven't met their promises from that previous meeting nothing of importance is going to be mentioned here other than the same thing we always hear from him.

I hope he has his responses  for those investors who want him to step down.  Not going to be a very pretty meeting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> Meh, double standarads nothing new.
> 
> Finally finished Xenoblade...at least story wise after I got side tracked and started leveling up like nuts. Game truly deserves the praise it gets, also was a nice evolution FF4's battle system. Not as obsessed with it as Mal seems to be but I agree with the consesus that if there was game that ever needed an HD remake, and I'm not taking about the crappy "this game looks the same but in HD" remake, but StarFox and HD OoT3D remake, it is this game, I see how they wanted the game to look but just couldn't do it because...well it's the Wii unfortunately, and I want to see in it's full glory with all the detail there should've been but couldn't be.
> 
> Will start new game plus, but later as I want to reach 99 first, first time I've had game tell me to do so.




YES. YOU REALIZED IT HAHA!

Glad I found someone else who realized its like a Real Time version of Action Turn Base Combo gameplay( like with Chrono Trigger)


The greatest thing about Xenoblade how seamlessly its mechanics encourage the other. The game rewards exploration, so the more you explore the more you find items and the like that increase your social abilities, which give you skills and allows you to improve your combos which get you more items and experience. The shit ton of quests also tell you to "go explore" and the more you explore the better you get at fighting monsters and the like and then you get more items to give you players and it keeps cycling till your done at level 99 and have to thrash some level 120 monsters with your STRATEGY!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I seem to remember the last investor meeting posted here where nintendo seemed to have some glorious plan to turn the wii U around this off course came from iwata after acknowledging failure.
> 
> But if they haven't met their promises from that previous meeting nothing of importance is going to be mentioned here other than the same thing we always hear from him.
> 
> I hope he has his responses  for those investors who want him to step down.  Not going to be a very pretty meeting.



No investor is even in the position to make that happen XD

Nintendo themselves owns the majority of their own shares.

They know how to keep their own ship steady


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> No investor is even in the position to make that happen XD
> 
> Nintendo themselves owns the majority of their own shares.
> 
> They know how to keep their own ship steady



That explains why he can confidently say he ain't going anywhere.  Good for him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

Iwata also cleaned house on the NOA board previously. 
Considering they werent doing shit.

I think he's looking for a new CEO over there.

Iwata has seen through the success of the GBA,DS,3DS and Wii. He takes paycuts and he refuses to fire people. That's more than any other gaming CEO can say.  He doesnt deserve credit for any of those machines, but he's been piloting the ship with thoseon his rap . HIs own instructions caused the WIiU its problems, its time he fixed them. 

Speaking of Wii U's problems, they stem from 3 things. First is the bad word of mouth.Seriously it had that for an entire year before launch, and for another year after. Mainly due to most of Nintendo's software teams being moved to fix the 3DS situation. 

Regarding the gamepad, Nintendo did the same thing they did with they did with the Wii. Made some things to showcase the idea then they’d implement it in full force later.

With the WiiU that was Nintendoland, Wii Party U , Wii Fit U,Game And Wario ect.

All of that got delayed except NintendoLand. (Because Graphics)

Problem with the gamepad is, its applications are more useful in the enthusiast gamer space.

Like in Strategy/Horror.Action/Puzzle/RPG games and the like. With the WiiU its not going to light everyone on fire in that manner

Which is the second part. Messaging.  Its all  over the damn place with this machine.

Third part? Perception issue, Nintendo own perception, compounded with the perception of some folks, who aren’t exactly willing to spend  money on what they think is a Nintendo 360. The fact that there are some developers who haven’t even used the machine who think its weak is another problem in of itself. ( IE PC devs who only look at its theoretical performance rather than look at what the machine’s design, architecture set up, aspects of the GPU and CPU itself and the like,(what they’re customized for specifically)  So the performance perceptions are out of whack, Digital Foundry’s blasting of ports doesn’t help either, considering most of them are  done in the most timely fashion with the least resources that half the time still come out better than the last gen versions do to either somewhat better graphics and the absence of screen tearing , in exchange for slightly lower Fps at some small times among others. Plus the WiiU does this while pulling drastically less energy, with a lot less optimization.  It got darksiders 2 running as it is in 2 weeks. 

(Seriously low wattage count). Have the WiiU running next gen games and it pull like 70 watts. 

Imagine how different this would all be if Crysis 3 came out?





It'd be the Wii U's Ryse.

Any problems about  “next gen porting”  chatter shouldn’t be about, now. Maybe in 4 years.  All the middleware runs on the Wii U pretty much.

But we’d be getting a new console with in 5. So there is that issue solved.

It mainly comes down to money.

Ergo the console sales
In some cases downporting from a PC is cheaper than redoing last gen code for the WiiU. And for Ubisoft, making a WiiU port only costs like 1.3 million $ 

AC4 apparently sold 120k on the WiiU. That covers 1 million and more  at a 30$-60$ rate.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 25, 2014)

Hopefully someone who would think that translating certain games would be worth it instead of simply keeping them in Japan. (And get Kirby Triple Deluxe out sooner.)

I don't care what Reggie said, Project Rainfall was integral towards getting those three games over to western territories.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

Operation Rainfall may have had something to do with the games being released in America, but not in Europe/Australia.

Mainly considering the fact NIntendo of Europe strategy of trying to get people to buy locally has been in effect since 2009. Thats why Europe has been getting games and cool shit early from NIntendo. 

Since 2010 its seems like NIntendo's been trying to kill the Wii. They took out features, ( backwards compatibility, Wii Mini takes out everything else ect ect

Its like they were setting up for WiiU to absorb the Wii's success, but they fucked that up. That's why its named so similar and looks sort of similar to the Wii. That's why the focused on the gamepad ( the key differentiator)

But again. They fucked that all up. Thats why this device for "the core gamers" had this weird dubstep commercials at launch, but the "core gamers" dont want the WiiU right now.

WiiU's trying to do to much and its not succeeding at any one of them.

But there is  small hope for it. When 3D World Came out, the following month was the one where it sold the most it ever has.

So Nintendo has to focus it. and get the games out. They already have strong indie support, they need to make Watch Dogs and Project Cars a success


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

Fair warning though, the Folks at Nintendo Treehouse can be sort of loopy. They're very random when it comes to localization and how they decide what's got the most localization potential.



> Identifying the Wii U's main issues
> 
> Iwata also cleaned house on the NOA board previously.
> Considering they werent doing shit.
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Operation Rainfall may have had something to do with the games being released in America, but not in Europe/Australia.



Except Reggie already said Nintendo couldn't give less of a shit about those fan events and petitions when they're deciding what they're localizing or not.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

Nope nintendo’s too busy working on games and supporting indie devs with their advice to be concerned about what people are saying. They care more about what people do that what they say. 
Which is pretty much why the answer indie devs immediately and leave the AAA dev third parties out in the cold for a week or two. (Unless you happen to be from Warner Brothers and you helped them make Lego City Undercover. Or you're Japanese.)

That’s why sin and punishment 2 was made. Because the original sold well on the VC (S&P2 sold 400k lifetime btw)
If Mystical Mysterious Ninja sells well on WiiU vc we may get a Takamaru game by Kamiya ( Nazo No Jo)
Anyway Nintendo gonna Nintendo, making games and preparing for next gen ( Reggie is going to be Rebooted into Talk Shit Get Fit Reggie.)



Hahahaha this is really amusing interview.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 25, 2014)

You go off on more tangents than an old man with Alzheimer's.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 25, 2014)

This year man, gonna be a fuckin great time to own a Wii U


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You go off on more tangents than an old man with Alzheimer's.



I tend to.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCf4yxh8lss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 25, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> This year man, gonna be a fuckin great time to own a Wii U



No, that video sucks.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcLb1Px3SRI#t=33[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 25, 2014)

This year is going to be great. I am so hyped. Man I want the release date for Bayo2 and X


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 25, 2014)

x and donkey kong look cool to me, the former could use a more specific title though XD

f zero: yo mario kart how the fudge nugget do you get like 7 sequels and yet nintendo thinks they need to reinvent the wheel with my franchise?!

never liked bayonetta for one reason: so much shit is on screen and i can't make out whats happening or where my character is or whats what, its too crazy for me.

smash bros, eh, i guess i'll go for the portable version.

i need to be in a specific mood to play zelda otherwise i'll be bored stiff. thats just me with this series.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2014)

12 more titles incoming


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Retro looking to hire AI engineer for new project*


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2014)

Didn't I hear some story about rare getting folks from naughty dog too or something like that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 26, 2014)

Retro got the folks who worked on Darksiders


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

^

Most of the main developers of Vigil games went to become Crytek USA but a bunch of them went to studios in Texas like Retro and Battlecry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Japanese newspaper says Nintendo about to unveil its approach to mobile development*

Nintendo may soon launch game demos and advertising efforts on smartphones and tablets.

That's according to the Japanese business paper Nikkei (via Dr. Serkan Toto), which reports this week that all the chatter about Nintendo branching out to mobile platforms is about to culminate in an announcement that will take place on Thursday.

Late in 2013 Nintendo executives revealed that the Mario maker was "experimenting" with smartphones and tablets, though it will likely never publish full Nintendo games on mobile platforms. But Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime said Nintendo was considering launching apps and smaller games that would aim to drive consumers to Nintendo's hardware.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 27, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS: NINTENDO KINDA SORTA WANTS TO START ADVERTISING ITS OWN SHIT IN EXTREMELY POPULATED PLATFORMS!!*

Funny how only Nintendo can make shit like this remotely relevant. Anything that ups the chances for better sales to their most unknown games is a plus for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2014)

Wonder-Pink is the best thing since Bayonetta, true story


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2014)

Preferring wonder pink over bayonetta is the road to pedotown.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 27, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: NINTENDO KINDA SORTA WANTS TO START ADVERTISING ITS OWN SHIT IN EXTREMELY POPULATED PLATFORMS!!*
> 
> Funny how only Nintendo can make shit like this remotely relevant. Anything that ups the chances for better sales to their most unknown games is a plus for me.



Might as well do so.  Mobile is the future when it comes to adverisement probably even games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Preferring wonder pink over bayonetta is the road to pedotown.



You love busting my balls don't you?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Lel Khris


----------



## Wan (Jan 27, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Japanese newspaper says Nintendo about to unveil its approach to mobile development*
> 
> Nintendo may soon launch game demos and advertising efforts on smartphones and tablets.
> 
> ...



About damn time, I say.  Game demos on mobile platforms is the right balance between staying on their hardware exclusively and abandoning their hardware and moving to mobile, IMO.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

Unf dat tharjas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Lel Khris



Ugh, you're here?

I kid 



St NightRazr said:


> Unf dat tharjas



Bayo 2 better have a Wonder-Pink costume


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 27, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks this mobile thing will backfire?


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Preferring wonder pink over bayonetta is the road to pedotown.


maybe he likes big head gurls.


thinkers


----------



## Reyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this mobile thing will backfire?



Nope           .


----------



## Reyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Ugh, you're here?*
> 
> I kid



Get out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2014)

No.. I own a WiiU now..


----------



## Reyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> No.. I own a WiiU now..



Not if I break "fix" it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2014)

I dare you break my beloved.. This is the Dreamcast 2 I've been waiting for, for far more than a decade.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 27, 2014)

Khris said:


> I dare you break my beloved.. *This is the Dreamcast 2 I've been waiting for, for far more than a decade*.



This is really sad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck you, you don't know how I feel... Shenmue 3 Shenmue 3 mothafuckazzz  

And maybe Powerstone


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

Isnt shenmue 3 supposed to be on the PS5? The console that sees throught sony's bankruptcy after the PS4 fails to outsell the Ps3?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm hoping there's a WiiU version of MH4U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 27, 2014)

There is.Im positive of it.


But Ill be playing MH4 on the handheld.

May get MH4U on wiiu later at discount downoload


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2014)

> “We can confirm that we have not made any new announcements or disclosed the contents of the Corporate Management Policy Briefing which will be held in Japan on 30th January 2014.
> “Nikkei’s article contains information previously stated by Mr Iwata during past press conferences, including statements which relate to Nintendo’s willingness to make use of smart devices to promote our products.”
> “However during such past announcements Mr Iwata has also stated that Nintendo’s intention is not to make Nintendo software available on smart devices and as such, we can confirm that there are no plans to offer mini-games on smartphone devices.”
> “We will share the materials from Mr Iwata’s Corporate Management Policy Briefing in English when his presentation is finished.”


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2014)

Wonderfuru is such an underrated game.. Apart from the shitty camera, the pacy action is MGR/Bayo-tier


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there a WiiU Zelda in the making?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2014)

Haohmaru said:


> Is there a WiiU Zelda in the making?



Is this a trick question?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> BUT THAT MEANS SACRIFICING YOURSELF TO THE CLOUD.THE CLOUD IS BAD DOGE.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



Not really a supporter of the cloud either.  But that's not the only issue with their attitude when it comes to online


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 28, 2014)

Account systems are a cloud systems.

I already posted about the fallacy of account system= ownership of game, when its all the same. Steam's got the best account system around.  And consoles are trying to make it always online smh.

Lol.

Anyway, since NIntendo already made half their hybrid go in the cloud, by merging the eshop balances, so now they need to let you use multiple devices per   but Sony only lets you register 2 devices anyway so lol.

Thats really the only "problem" with   besides not having system wide voice chat, that's game specific.They should let WiiU chat have group talk.



> Nintendo's account system was set up that way so they could keep things separate off the internet and in the end user. This gave the user some options that they seemingly didnt appreciate, since they prefer the convinience of having everything you own on one account tied to a server tied to multiple consoles.
> Hence the endless chatting about their "backwards online infrastructure" ( which is a bullshit term, since y'all dont know what "infrastructure" means clearly")
> 
> Now they put the system in the cloud. Next you'll be able to add devices and it'll be like Apple's system.
> ...






> Nintendo doesnt believe in trying people's ownership of a game to a server in the cloud.
> So they made a hybrid system of accounts tied to hardware with the game licenses that are attached to their servers so they can give you back your games if you call them and complain enough ( or have the serial number).
> 
> Unlike Steam, other account systems do not guarantee you access to the licenses you purchased, and hard data back ups in the event of the apocalypse ( company goes out of business)
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2014)

^TLR? :sanji


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Haohmaru said:


> Is there a WiiU Zelda in the making?


Is there a God?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2014)

It's over, Nintendo won.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2014)

Nintendo made a profit for Q3.


Here's the earnings report





> Through the end of December, total Wii U hardware sales stand at 5.86
> million worldwide, compared to the PlayStation 4′s 4.2 million units
> and Xbox One?s 3 million units. Software sales come in at 29.37 units.
> 
> ...





They'll be taking a loss in Q4 buying back Yamauchi Hiroshi's shares. 

Expects to sell 399k WiiU's for Q4 in total

Nintendo's digital revenue also grew by 7 billion yen, over on last year.



Iwata will also be taking a 50% paycut(BEAST MODE TIME) Shigeru MIyamoto will take a 30% paycut and the rest of the board will take a 20% paycut.

Time to find that CEO for NOA Iwata.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Account systems are a cloud systems.
> 
> I already posted about the fallacy of account system= ownership of game, when its all the same. Steam's got the best account system around.  And consoles are trying to make it always online smh.
> 
> ...




Let me ask one simple question.   Does Super Marip 3D world support on-line co-op?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Let me ask one simple question.   Does Super Marip 3D world support on-line co-op?



Said game cant support online co-op with the precise physics and logic of having 16 characters online at once, maintaining the current framerate and graphic fidelity is near impossible

Heck even Knack doesnt have online and that games simple as fuck(dem particle phsyics tho)(game started on the Vita anyway lol)

There's a reason 3D platformers arent online. 

Now before you go on about the shitty online in Ratchet and Clank/LBP/ Super Random indie game I cant remember right now, I ask that you learn something about net coding.(Splosion Man,Battle Block ect)

The lack of online in nearly every other 2d/3d platformer except for Mario 64 mods(Mario 64's more similar to an FPS here) is precisely for this reason

Fighters and other games work online because they have animation sequences, there's a whole lot of intricacies in net code 

If Nintendo wanted to make an online platforming game for Mario, it'd have to be completely different. 

I'll go find you some articles regarding the struggle of online platformers and net code.

In the meantime here's some valve


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2014)

Mario kart Wii sold another million last years lol its at 35.6 million now'

Super Mario 3D World has sold nearly 2 million


New super luigi U sold 1.5 million


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

For anyone who's interested, the investor meeting is going on right now. You can stay up to date here:



Or here:




GoNintendo is just listing the tweets in a format that's easier to read, but all the info is coming from David Gibson's Twitter.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## YoungChief (Jan 29, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 in May?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Welp, it's over. Hopefully a more thorough translation pops up soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2014)

DS support confirmed for Wii U Virtual Console

holy lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> DS support confirmed for Wii U Virtual Console
> 
> holy lol



Really?  

And how long will that take? We have yet to see the GBA games we were promised.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Mario Kart 8 in May?




Doesn't sound too far-fetched, Mario Kart Wii was around that same time frame in Europe back in 2008.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2014)

source...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Japanese boxart for Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2014)

軸 Axis 軸 ‏@Axis1500 

Woo! Worldwide May launch! RT @Sab_Mas: MK8 is launching WW in May, not just Japan.


----------



## YoungChief (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Doesn't sound too far-fetched, Mario Kart Wii was around that same time frame in Europe back in 2008.



Oh no, I believe it, but damn, I was really hoping for April at least...I'll have Donkey Kong at least. Hopefully Smash isn't a Fall release, but its starting to look like it


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2014)

Based on some of the tweets from Gibbo, Nintendo is going back to the Vitality Sensor Tech.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Oh no, I believe it, but damn, I was really hoping for April at least...I'll have Donkey Kong at least. Hopefully Smash isn't a Fall release, but its starting to look like it




April does sound a little too early TBH. May will be a nice time because most people will start to get ready to relax for the summer.




Zidane said:


> Based on some of the tweets from Gibbo, Nintendo is going back to the Vitality Sensor Tech.




One question I have is WHY? There is literally NO Market for that thing.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda Listed Under Nintendo’s Wii U 2014 Lineup as TBD:


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2014)

Hopefully with the DS games being on Virtual Console they have a better release schedule.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> One question I have is WHY? There is literally NO Market for that thing.



Nintendo is obviously trying to compete with Konami's Sport Club


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2014)

> Summary:
> 
> Wii U
> - The problem is that people think it's an accessory for Wii
> ...



Basic summery of some of the announcements.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Nintendo has mentioned multiple times during this meeting that they need to have one unified account/platform that isn't tied to devices.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo has mentioned multiple times during this meeting that they need to have one unified account/platform that isn't tied to devices.





> Originally Posted by WSJ
> 
> Nomura analyst now asking why Nintendo revamped its organizational structure to merge consoles and portable devices. Mr. Iwata says there was a huge technological gap in developing consoles and portable games in the past since portable devices run on batteries, but technological advances have narrowed the architectural difference between the two. He adds he doesn?t know yet whether the two hardware will be merged in the future, but the two will become more like ?brothers.?



Still sounds like there is still a tech gap, and still two seperate devices.

Will be intrested to see what he means by "brothers".


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2014)

Nintendo's trying to bring the full package. Good, good.





> Actually they announced really good things, fully integrated account systems, new way of targeting smartphones, and advertising, focused on being engaging with people, so they can communicate more, fully integrated hardware based around communication between individuals to keep them excited, expanded VC, they were working out alot of the technical issues with their virtual console and now seek to expand it, they're making another product for a different blue ocean audience around health that will be released in 2015, it will be some non wearable device for this market. ect ect
> 
> Also they've been communicating with smaller devs and they're licensing out more of their IP's to third parties, investing lots of money to tackle ares they're weak in, cant do everything alone, will be flexible.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> they're licensing out more of their IP's to third parties



Zelda edgy reboot made by Ninja Theory.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Star Fox made by Platinum Games incoming.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

They're not going to hand Zelda off to anyone unless it's something like that Hyrule Warriors thing - a spin-off, not a legit entry.

Metroid and Star Fox maybe... Kirby's strictly Hal Labs so no...



> - The problem is that people think it's an accessory for Wii
> - The Gamepad needs to be emphasized more




That's because of the fucking name. Of COURSE they're going to think it's an accessory... STUPID!!!

Also, I both agree and disagree with the Gamepad thing. The Gamepad has all the buttons that the other consoles have, so third party integration shouldn't be too bad, but not every third party company would be willing to port their game if they have to depend on working on Gamepad integration - some of them want to just make games but they all want them to sell, and gamepad integration would definitely cost extra money to implement.

If a company wants to utilize the Pro controller, let them focus on the pro controller. It's not a cheap thing to buy, but in the end you're counting on people to play in the same room, right? If a company doesn't want Gamepad integration in turn for the pro controller, then think of it as the possibility they might simply invest in a pro controller.

That being said, the gamepad as I stated earlier has all the buttons, it could still be viable. Make a game where the player can draw on a map, and the character moves to that direction - Maybe for an adventure that deals with island hopping.

Extensive focus on the Gamepad integration is akin to the Wii's overemphasis on the implementation of waggle during the Wii era - It worked on some first party games - Kirby's Return to Dreamland, New Super Mario Bros Wii, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Super Mario Galaxy (&2) and a select others. (One Piece Unlimited Adventure comes to mind as far as 3rd party is concerned)

But because of that forced integration and focus on motion controls, you lost a key share of a userbase that simply wanted to play games, and 3rd party developers were left in the snow because they didn't want to implement waggle into their control scheme when there was a viable controller they could have used (Classic Controller) and it only took Monster Hunter Tri to dare to suggest using it as the main control scheme.


So, at the very least focus on the gamepad but don't be overly dependent on it and know when other developers don't want to use more money to power a second screen when they could simply use a controller that could potentially cause increased sales. (Especially for a game like Smash or Mario Kart 8, when more than one person is able to play.) The only backfiring thing being that some people don't want to buy an extra controller. (Lower the price a bit on the Pro Controller then...)

And if something does need the Gamepad, don't overly focus on it - use it as a tool.


TL;DR - Gamepad can be both good and bad, just not like the Wiimote where it restricted to 1st party developers only.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's the entire meeting in proper English.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 29, 2014)

Incoming massive post, Lots of positive things said, Nintendo's getting back on track.


----------



## Wan (Jan 29, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Oh no, I believe it, but damn, I was really hoping for April at least...I'll have Donkey Kong at least. Hopefully Smash isn't a Fall release, but its starting to look like it



If releasing in fall means they get to put Chrom from Fire Emblem Awakening in SSB then I'm happy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2014)

Let's see where this willingness to use its IPs to more partners lead to. After Luigi's Mansion 2, Retro's success in general and now Tecmo Koei working on Zelda, they probably see the potential of their shelved franchises in the hands of other competent developers.

At least that's what I like to think. 



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Zelda edgy reboot made by Ninja Theory.



Deep and compelling story based Metroid game made by Team Ninja and Sakamoto.

Oh wait.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Deep and compelling story based Metroid game made by Team Ninja and Sakamoto.
> 
> Oh wait.



Please do go on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2014)

> Its incredibly interesting to see
> Nintendo's(Iwata"s)gambit to create two separate markets under one
> ecosystem generating revenue for them.
> 
> ...





> Basically, establishing a deeper relationship with their consumer base , and managing 3 platforms with the focus on one shared ecosystem for all 3 to vibe off one another preforming well with in their specific roles, while smart phones handles some aspects of connection and interacting with consumers on the side.
> 
> 
> Bloody damn well brilliant Nintendo. TIME TO EXECUTE AND BRING HOME THE GAME.





So  that's what the fusion terminal is for?


----------



## Wan (Jan 30, 2014)

Nintendo's getting with the times.


> The slide shows all Nintendo platforms that were launched in the past ten years. While we have tried to achieve, among other things, software-driven connectivity between handheld devices and consoles, handheld devices and consoles were in principle separated completely in terms of our ability to connect with our consumers.
> In addition, we tried to encourage consumers to upgrade from an existing handheld device to a new handheld device, or from an existing console to a new console, by providing backward compatibility that enabled them to take their software assets from their existing system. However, we became disconnected with our consumers with the launch of each new device as we could only form device-based relationships.
> 
> On Wii U, we launched Nintendo Network IDs, which are abbreviated as NNIDs. This is the first step of our efforts to transform customer relationship management from device-based to account-based, namely, consumer-based, through which we aim to establish long-term relationships with individual consumers, unaffected by the lifespans of our systems. Our future platform will connect with our consumers based on accounts, not devices.
> ...





Tl;dr they're basically putting focus on making Nintendo Network IDs into a competitive counterpart to Xbox Live gamertags and PSN accounts.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2014)

Nah they're going after steam apparently


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2014)

Hopefully much of what Iwata talked about comes into effect rather soon.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2014)

There is a mh4 ultimate announced>!!?!!?

details pls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2014)

RemChu, dat sig


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2014)

RemChu said:


> There is a mh4 ultimate announced>!!?!!?
> 
> details pls



[YOUTUBE]-fRJ2ymatGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2014)

2015

1?!??1


typo right D:

wtf


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2014)

Early 2015, yes.

I don't see how two years after MH3U is a big deal.


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2014)

I like how the Japanese players can transfer over their save data to mh4G.



I really should import mh4 now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2014)

Wan said:


> Tl;dr they're basically putting focus on making Nintendo Network IDs into a competitive counterpart to Xbox Live gamertags and PSN accounts.



It's like a caveman about to discover fire. Took them long enough. Shit like this is just standard gaming interface.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol^ 

Tis a little more than that buddy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2014)

You know St NightRazr, I read your comments about Xenoblade the other day and can you please stop comparing the game to Chrono Trigger? They are nothing a like. I felt offend it.  Chrono Trigger is not even my top 25 Jrpg of all time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2014)

Xenoblade is nothing like Chrono Trigger lol


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> RemChu, dat sig



speak for yourself
tharja is the yandere lover we all need
and... wont live without


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 30, 2014)

Chrono Trigger and Xenoblade have combat from the same core and both have a depth in narrative in gaming. 

Only simularities.
Oh and tight characters who deconstruct tropes./


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Chrono Trigger and Xenoblade have combat from the same core and both have a depth in narrative in gaming.
> 
> Only simularities.
> Oh and tight characters who deconstruct tropes./



Yep

i love trope killers
makes ppl like anita QQ because she uses shitty arguments relying on tropes never breaking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonder-Red for SSB.. Make it happen Nintendo 




Axl Low said:


> speak for yourself
> tharja is the yandere lover we all need
> and... wont live without



Tharja haunts my nightmares


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2014)

The gamepad missions in W101 are a pain. Fucking gimmicks, they hinder the pace of the action


----------



## Reyes (Jan 30, 2014)

Lel Khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2014)

I swear I'll put on you on ignore Zidane if you don't come up with helpful reply's.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol^
> 
> Tis a little more than that buddy.



Yeah, this is just Nintendo trying to keep up with a service format that the original Xbox successfully established in 2002. They can't even keep up with Live and PSN, much less Steam.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 30, 2014)

It's not really a matter of keeping up. If Nintendo actually took their head out of the sand and tried at it they could surpass PSN and Live.

They just don't, because herp-dee-fucking-derp.


----------



## Wan (Jan 30, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Chrono Trigger is not even my top 25 Jrpg of all time.



GTFO


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 30, 2014)

> Summary:
> 
> Wii U
> -* The problem is that people think it's an accessory for Wii*- They can't cut the price
> ...



Motherfuckers that's what got you into this shit hole in the first place when the first thing you did at E3 was introduce your console by emphasizing JUST THE CONTROLLER instead the entire fucking package. That's why people confuse the WiiU as an accessory, focus the emphasis on the stinking machine as a whole then use the controller to real your target in, you did this with the Wii for crying out loud.


> QUACK ZONE WARNING QUACK ZONE
> - Nintendo wants to get into health care and wellness and lifestyle products
> - They want to improve your quality of life
> - This has nothing to do with games
> ...



Considering the fitness board, the wii's motion control, and the introduction of the vitality sensor this is a shock how?

On a side note grabbed Pandora's Tower, so that's all three.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

Well aint that something




This game looks like the TITS



An RTS on the WiiU,  awesome, more gamepad games are always appreciated

The WiiU needs more Cryengine(4) games too, been a sad panda since shadow of the eternals was put on hold


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2014)

Wonderfuru 

I don't remember the last time a game made me grab my dick and then proceed to request the enemy to suck on it. 

This game son.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 31, 2014)

Not good, especially if other publishers follow suit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wan said:


> GTFO


 most overrated it RPG of the era.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Not good, especially if other publishers follow suit.


 I don't  get it. Why is Nintendo the one giving up refund?


----------



## Magic (Jan 31, 2014)

Nintendo should make AI houses we all live inside of.


----------



## Wan (Jan 31, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> most overrated it RPG of the era.



Your _face_ is the most overrated of the era.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 31, 2014)

*Nintendo Zelda Ninja Wonderful Wii U Bundle* for only *$269.99* with no taxes and free shipping, sold from Newegg's eBay.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2014)

God damn miiverse has so much talent


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> God damn miiverse has so much talent



When they're not being stupid as hell?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2014)

Personally I think this is awesome.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2014)

The pictures are the good part of Miiverse.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2014)

Investor q&a 
Lots of good vibes coming out here


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2014)

Really like the bit about handhelds and consoles using the same or similar architecture.  Should make it easier to port games.  Hopefully their next console will be able to keep up with the next consoles from Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2014)

Nintendo's about to buy back about 7.5% of their own shares from the Yamauchi family.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 3, 2014)

Dream said:


> Really like the bit about handhelds and consoles using the same or similar architecture.  Should make it easier to port games.  Hopefully their next console will be able to keep up with the *current* consoles from Sony and Microsoft.



. 

 If all their  plans don't help the wii u take off it doesn't really make sense for them to keep a dying console for any more than 4 years and PS4 look to be built to last for another 10.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 3, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> .
> 
> If all their  plans don't help the wii u take off it doesn't really make sense for them to keep a dying console for any more than 4 years and PS4 look to be built to last for another 10.



PS4 will be done in 4years. Super cheap.Straightforward spec wise

WiiU's right in the sweet spot, for the wait period however and it should've been fine, if it sold what it needed to, but it didnt because Nintendo like cutting themselves and the media likes doom..


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> PS4 will be done in 4years. Super cheap.Straightforward spec wise
> 
> WiiU's right in the sweet spot, for the wait period however and it should've been fine, if it sold what it needed to, but it didnt because Nintendo like cutting themselves and the media likes doom..



Regardless of exactly how long the PS4 will last, it's clear that the Wii U would not have lasted as long as the PS4 (or Xbox One) will.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *PS4 will be done in 4years. *Super cheap.Straightforward spec wise
> 
> WiiU's right in the sweet spot, for the wait period however and it should've been fine, if it sold what it needed to, but it didnt because Nintendo like cutting themselves and the media likes doom..



You must be on crack.


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2014)

It is a point that neither the PS4 or Xbox One are practically built to last as long as the PS3 and 360 did.  When the last generation came out, they had top-of-the-line CPUs and GPUs that were as good, if not better, than what was in high-end PCs at the time.  The PS4 and Xbox One use CPUs designed for tablets and graphics chips that are only as good as mid-level graphics cards.  Microsoft and Sony probably chose to do this because they just can't afford to come out of the gate taking a loss on each console sold like they did last time, but it also means that the consoles will become outdated considerably faster.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Watch Dogs not cancelled for Wii U*

Last month, reports began circling of GameStop stores in Italy and the U.S. canceling pre-orders for Watch Dogs on Wii U. Ubisoft confirmed with Polygon at the time that the Wii U version had not been canceled, but Nintendo's third quarter financial report published on Jan. 30 did not list Watch Dogs as a Wii U title coming this fiscal year. Ubisoft again confirmed that the game was slated to launch in the first quarter of Ubisoft and Nintendo's fiscal year 2014-2015, which begins in April.


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Watch Dogs not cancelled for Wii U*
> 
> Last month, reports began circling of GameStop stores in Italy and the U.S. canceling pre-orders for Watch Dogs on Wii U. Ubisoft confirmed with Polygon at the time that the Wii U version had not been canceled, but Nintendo's third quarter financial report published on Jan. 30 did not list Watch Dogs as a Wii U title coming this fiscal year. Ubisoft again confirmed that the game was slated to launch in the first quarter of Ubisoft and Nintendo's fiscal year 2014-2015, which begins in April.



Old news...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2014)

People really got scared over nothing, imo. Watch_Dogs on WiiU will probably be the definitive version if they actually implemented the gamepad properly.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 3, 2014)

The Polygon article has been updated.

Instead of saying Ubisoft has confirmed it has been changed to Gamestop.


----------



## Wan (Feb 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> People really got scared over nothing, imo. Watch_Dogs on WiiU will probably be the definitive version if they actually implemented the gamepad properly.



PC version is the definitive version.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2014)

It will be when I can get it for $10.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wan said:


> It is a point that neither the PS4 or Xbox One are practically built to last as long as the PS3 and 360 did.  When the last generation came out, they had top-of-the-line CPUs and GPUs that were as good, if not better, than what was in high-end PCs at the time.  The PS4 and Xbox One use CPUs designed for tablets and graphics chips that are only as good as mid-level graphics cards.  Microsoft and Sony probably chose to do this because they just can't afford to come out of the gate taking a loss on each console sold like they did last time, but it also means that the consoles will become outdated considerably faster.



They can't afford to change consoles every 4 years.


----------



## Wan (Feb 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They can't afford to change consoles every 4 years.



And I'm not saying they want to or are going to.  But the fact is that the PS4 and Xbox One are going to become outdated and obsolete on the technical side a lot faster than the 360 and PS3 did, whether Sony and Microsoft like it or not.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wan said:


> And I'm not saying they want to or are going to.  But the fact is that the PS4 and Xbox One are going to become outdated and obsolete on the technical side a lot faster than the 360 and PS3 did, whether Sony and Microsoft like it or not.



Sony has nothing to worry about because the third party people are on board with the console.  Besides with the length of time between games it's going to take a while for a company to be even able to make all the games they want for a console.  Some games take years to make.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2014)

They wont be on board in 4 years. Telling you that now lol 

Devs think having the same hardware for 8+ years is very bad for their software sales.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They wont be on board in 4 years. Telling you that now lol
> 
> Devs think having the same hardware for 8+ years is very bad for their software sales.



That doesn't make much sense to me when at that time the install base for the console would be at it's highest tier
Unless those developers are talking about re-doing the same shit over and packaging it again for people to eat up.....I wonder how many companies do that 

More consoles should mean more sales...presumably.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2014)

You saw how happy EA was with the next gen transfer didnt you? Lol

Thats what their bread and butter is. Anytime people try to do something new they end up with a Metacritic score in the 70s. Shit is broken. 




_Anyway_,*THIS LOOKS AMAZING*



Amazon is also gonna be real with some folks right now



I really do like Amazon, lol.

And hot damn Nicalis is doing well


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 4, 2014)

Because EA is such a model company right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2014)

an old Nintendo ad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 4, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Because EA is such a model company right?



Anything that is in favor of EA or Bestheda is no good.
That's the point. Where gaming is going is overcentralized hell. Media's chugging a long right with them

They cant run their business like this its not good for their health


This is how they survive now a-days


----------



## Wan (Feb 5, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They wont be on board in 4 years. Telling you that now lol
> 
> Devs think having the same hardware for 8+ years is very bad for their software sales.



There's not going to be anything to replace that hardware, unless some company makes a very expensive gamble to break into the game console business.  The amount of companies with the expertise and resources to do such a thing can be counted on one hand.  Maybe Apple could, maybe Google would.  But if they have any sense they really won't.  The last company to get in the console business was Microsoft; they lost boatloads of money at the outset and only became profitable in the past few years.

Sony and Microsoft are going to be fine with third party support for 7-8 years, just like they were with this one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 5, 2014)

This man is fucking awesome


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bf-c96KTy8[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNYUg9D2PJ4[/youtube]

Asa you need to see this


----------



## Wan (Feb 7, 2014)

Is Microsoft getting a new CEO worthy of N4G?    The reason that Nintendo's financial woes get reported on so much is because their financial problems are a direct result of how the Wii U is performing.  Sony's losses have nothing to do with the PS4 division; in fact, the PS4 is one of the few divisions of Sony that's actually making money.  So I think it's fair if a gaming news website gives Nintendo's losses coverage but doesn't give the same amount of coverage to Sony.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 7, 2014)

Wan said:


> Is Microsoft getting a new CEO worthy of N4G?    The reason that Nintendo's financial woes get reported on so much is because their financial problems are a direct result of how the Wii U is performing.  Sony's losses have nothing to do with the PS4 division; in fact, the PS4 is one of the few divisions of Sony that's actually making money.  So I think it's fair if a gaming news website gives Nintendo's losses coverage but doesn't give the same amount of coverage to Sony.



Im sorry, but the evidence stands.

Look. Play stations not doing shit,

PS4's doing well? Okay, Sony's still spending a shitload on PS4, and PS3 took a sharp hit. Tehir software sales arent so hot either, all the things they have to pay for hurts their bottom line when it comes to gaming.



Sony likes to hide their money plain and simple.


NIntendo's a company without any debts whatsoever, they dont owe anybody any money. They got over 10billion dollars in the bank
heck even Amazon discusses the sensationalization


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

One of the best video game covers of all time

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYqqdD1wUNs&list=PLE8A40EBF65985D8E[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

God megaman has some of my favorite vidya game music of all time

ALL TIME


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn2PSk6cWvE[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aieN2eZfliQ[/youtube]


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 8, 2014)

If BD hadn't come out I think I would have bought pikmin 3 this month. I'm about tired of playing xbox one for now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 8, 2014)

Get Donkey Kong :>

And make sure you get Pikmin 3 later


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't wait for this game ;_;


----------



## Magic (Feb 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]Hn2PSk6cWvE[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]aieN2eZfliQ[/youtube]



I'm pretty sure im subscribed to that dude 

i dont think he uploads anymore though =[


----------



## Scizor (Feb 9, 2014)

If it happens, pleeeeeease let it be Metroid U.

Either an HD in your face beautiful 2D or 3D Metroid would both be amaaaaaazing.


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 9, 2014)

it will be a crank kong game


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2014)

Cranky Kong Country: Retire Isle Adventures.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 9, 2014)

It's Superman 64 HD remix!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 9, 2014)

Looool, you guys.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2014)

You know what I want more details on?

That rumored Pokemon X Tekken game that got briefly shown at the end of that Pokemon sizzle reel a few months ago. You know, that shot where a Blaziken and Lucario (?) are facing off against each other in a fighting-game-like environment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 9, 2014)

WiiU has officially gone into beastmode


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 9, 2014)

AVGN Adventures is coming to the Wii U? Cool.

Also, that link is really helpful at reminding me of which Indie games i need to pick up later.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 9, 2014)

WiiU is a disaster, abandon ship! Jump off the hype train, it's gonna go off the rails!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Watch Dogs has been delayed on Wii U, Ubisoft has confirmed.* 



> CEO Yves Guillemot said on a conference call that the Wii U SKU of the game will ship at a later date. His words were preceded by a confirmation that the title will ship on all other platforms during the first fiscal quarter, which ends in June 2014.



I hope is not a long delayed,.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 10, 2014)

For every good news that comes there is bad new to follow.  Oh the trend.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 10, 2014)

They can't delayed Watch Dogs for Nintendo but they did delayed Rayman Legends for M$ and Sony,


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nintendo always takes a back seat to these companies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 10, 2014)

Must be because Nintendo's the only company that makes money off gaming.

Sony isnt. They break even at best.
Microsoft is far in unprofitable territory


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> They can't delayed Watch Dogs for Nintendo but they did delayed Rayman Legends for M$ and Sony,



Weird as fuck I know. Or maybe just maybe, Nintendo has lost their balls.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2014)

Some Random New Dev Studio popped up last night.




Then they proceeded to lambast other third party studios left and right.



Shit sounds like stuff of legends level parody here lol.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Weird as fuck I know. Or maybe just maybe, Nintendo has lost their balls.



Nobody has really managed to piss them off.  They don't have the right motivation this ghandi shit ain't working out for them.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha dead system lel ggwp


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone else think there might eventually be a Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate HD on the WiiU?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Some Random New Dev Studio popped up last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is hilarious.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Some Random New Dev Studio popped up last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy, this developer which is seems to be the complete opposite of EA, down to the acronym, sure sounds legitimate. 

Funny article, though. Kinda laying the obvious truth there.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Some Random New Dev Studio popped up last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woooooooooooooooooowwww.

Welp, those are some bold statements and an excellent way of getting good PR. Now let's hope the game they'll be showing off on Friday looks good. A mediocre one wouldn't make the things they said any less true, but it will certainly diminish the credibility of their words to most gamers.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone else think there might eventually be a Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate HD on the WiiU?



Pretty sure one is coming. Capcom might even bring Monster Hunter GG with it like a double deal


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 11, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Woooooooooooooooooowwww.
> 
> Welp, those are some bold statements and an excellent way of getting good PR. Now let's hope the game they'll be showing off on Friday looks good. A mediocre one wouldn't make the things they said any less true, but it will certainly diminish the credibility of their words to most gamers.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Shit sounds like those bitches who were all about Wii graphics what was their name, can't even remember they made something called The conduit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2014)

High Voltage^

On another note.Dong is pretty damn legit  

He's meeting with Vietnam's Prime Minister Vu Duc Dam. Lol.

Anywho, Gamasutra's pretty fucking awesome. Love these guys. Great to talk to.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Nintendo Direct tomorrow at 5 PM EST, discussing WiiU and 3DS games launching by the end of Spring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nintendo Direct EU / NA - February 13th 10pm UTC 5pm EST

Edit: FUCK YOU DEATH KUN


*Spoiler*: __ 



 still love you


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well now, Brian Davis from Next Level Games basically copied the Direct tweet:

Stay tuned for #NintendoDirect: Feb 13th at 2 p.m. PST.  … The Focus: Wii U/3DS games launching by the end of Spring.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 12, 2014)

Nintedo Direct 

Can't wait. I'm hoping for:
- Smash news (Diddy plus a newcomer)
- Pok?mon news (Ruby/Sapphire remakes)
- Metroid news (new title, preferably for the WiiU, though a 3DS title could be awesome too, that isn't like Other M)
-Zelda news (Majora's Mask remake/Zelda U) 
- 3DS/Wii U Virtual Console updates (GBA/Gamecube games)

As always =D

So, just to be sure, at what time will the direct be in Europe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2014)

Metroid...


That is all.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo Direct EU / NA - February 13th 10pm UTC 5pm EST
> 
> Edit: FUCK YOU DEATH KUN
> 
> ...



Too slow. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Well now, Brian Davis from Next Level Games basically copied the Direct tweet:
> 
> Stay tuned for #NintendoDirect: Feb 13th at 2 p.m. PST.  ? The Focus: Wii U/3DS games launching by the end of Spring.



Next Level Games is known for what?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Also, just letting you guys know that this Direct also includes Japan. It's a worldwide Direct, meaning some shit _should_ be going down. Bombshell announcements and whatnot.

... Well, one would hope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Next Level Games is known for what?



Punch out? Luigi Mansion? Mario Striker?

and 



what is this?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Punch out? Luigi Mansion? Mario Striker?
> 
> and
> 
> ...



OHHHH, that was them. Okay, now they ring a bell. In that case I think we can expect a new project from them. 

Do we know how long the ND tomorrow will be? Things could get pretty interesting.

I'll be at work 4-8 PM tomorrow, so I won't be able to see it until I get home


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Also, just letting you guys know that this Direct also includes Japan. It's a worldwide Direct, meaning some shit _should_ be going down. Bombshell announcements and whatnot.
> 
> ... Well, one would hope.



Some more definite release dates for TBA games and more Bayonetta footage would go a long fucking way.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Soraya Saga RETWEETED

I am hyped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some more definite release dates for TBA games and more Bayonetta footage would go a long fucking way.



We're most likely getting a lot of release dates. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Soraya Saga RETWEETED
> 
> I am hyped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X!!!!!!!!!!!



X info confirmed.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

You know what I'm hoping for, personally? Luigi's Mansion U.  The "Year of Luigi" ends on Friday... what better way to send it off than with a game announcement?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys, timezones are kicking my ass: when'll the direct be in Europe (CET)?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 12, 2014)

GAAAIIIIISSEEEEEE

METROID PRIME ON 3DS. FUCKING YES

METROID  HORROR FUSION STORY ON WIIU 

AMAZING

PERFECT GAME TO GET WIIU TO SELL IN JAPAN 

ALSO PERFECT TO GET 3DS TO SELL IN AMERIKA

PLAYS TO EACH SYSTEMS STRENGTHS.

3DS HAS AR AND 3D IMMERSION FEATURES HYO


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Guys, timezones are kicking my ass: when'll the direct be in Europe (CET)?



It'll be at 11 PM CET. CET is 6 hours ahead of EST.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> GAAAIIIIISSEEEEEE
> 
> METROID PRIME ON 3DS. FUCKING YES
> 
> ...



"Inside source" of yours, or just hopes and dreams?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomorrow is going to be fun. I am hoping for a real trailer for X, a lot of details and release date.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yusuke Hashimoto, Producer of Bayonetta , has retweeted the official NCL tweet as well. 
JP Kellams(@PG_JP) retweeted too..

So Bayonetta 2?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like it. 

This Direct is turning out to be a real doozy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Next Level Games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 12, 2014)

Wonder if this has a chance at usurping the January Direct....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2014)

Samus McTease better be in that direct


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Guys, timezones are kicking my ass: when'll the direct be in Europe (CET)?



I thought it was 10 GMT/UTC 

So it's 8 hours from now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh boy.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 12, 2014)

Smash Bros. too? 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

It makes sense. They NEED to push the 2014 megatons.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not gonna be here for the live showing. Work. 

I'm hopin' the news is big, though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Shirker said:


> I'm not gonna be here for the live showing. Work.
> 
> I'm hopin' the news is big, though.



We got the developers for the BIG titles so it will probably be big news.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2014)

Nintendo's run by a god damn bunch of trolls holy shit ( they posted that on their facebook )


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

What the fuck?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2014)

NEVERMIND THAT 41 MINUTE LONG NINTENDO DIRECTUU 

PLATINUM SORAYA BROTHERS SAGA PRESENTED BY NEXTU LEVERU GAMESU!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

So did I get the timing wrong? lel

No worries I'll be seeing it live anyways.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

41 minutes long? That's great.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Nintendo, "my body is ready" to "please take a look" at your 41 minute presentation 

But seriously guys, in how many hours from now will the direct be?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Oh Nintendo, "my body is ready" to "please take a look" at your 41 minute presentation
> 
> But seriously guys, in how many hours from now will the direct be?



7 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> 7 hours and 15 minutes.



Thank you for verifying that.

So, what are you (Death-kun and others too) expecting/hoping that this direct will show?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm trying to keep my expectations low so I'm more excited by whatever is shown.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

X GAMEPLAY! X GAMEPLAY!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm trying to keep my expectations low so I'm more excited by whatever is shown.



Fair enough, though I'm not that strong.

Speculation/hype is part of the fun imo


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, since I'm sick as a dog, I ended up calling out of work. Guess I can watch the Direct after all.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Well, since I'm sick as a dog, I ended up calling out of work. Guess I can watch the Direct after all.



Your immune system has amazing timing


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

I've actually had a head cold since last Saturday, this illness refuses to go away. I work at a hospital, so going in sick every day isn't exactly... sanitary? 

Either way, I'm excited for what Next Level Games has to offer.  And I'm definitely excited for X gameplay and hopefully a release date.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I've actually had a head cold since last Saturday, this illness refuses to go away. I work at a hospital, so going in sick every day isn't exactly... sanitary?
> 
> Either way, I'm excited for what Next Level Games has to offer.  And I'm definitely excited for X gameplay and hopefully a release date.



Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to belittle your condition 
But yeah, hospitals do have such a policy most of the time. 

And me too


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Gonna play wonderfuru before the direct to get some hype in.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Gonna play wonderfuru before the direct to get some hype in.



I'm going to play Metroid Prime/Prime 2.

YES


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to belittle your condition
> But yeah, hospitals do have such a policy most of the time.
> 
> And me too



No, it's okay.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> No, it's okay.





Also, a Metroid game for Wii U would be so awesome, though that might be an E3 level announcement.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I am not going to work today. 10 inches of snow already here in NY. So... Nintendo Direct it is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 13, 2014)

So when is this shit happening? I have real life to attend to and I wanna check if I can slip through the cracks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

This Thread is Ready


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So when is this shit happening? I have real life to attend to and I wanna check if I can slip through the cracks.



In 6 hours 9 minutes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

GAF got very hyped after Soraya Saga re tweeted.  The thread exploded.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Seriously? Awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

I feast on the hype of others.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

SO MUCH HYPE FOR FUCKING VALENTINE'S DAY?!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I want the PS4 throwing to happen. I want it to happen and for Iwata to send Reggie on an assassination mission right away after that.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 13, 2014)

Change it to Xbone and I'm on board.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Doom85 said:


> Change it to Xbone and I'm on board.



Ok.  **


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2014)

That is absolutely perfect


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2014)

ISSAC GONNA BE SO HYPE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

My dick is ready. Gifs are E3 reminiscent


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

*North American Stream:* 
*European Stream*:  & 
*Japanese Stream*:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally they made it available on Youtube as Ustream is blocked in my country

[youtube]bklH6eGScqY[/youtube]


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Soon


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

The Nintendo Direct US video has over 2.3 million views already.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

The live feed is being set up. Only 15 minutes left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

I can already smell Samus' sweet wet cunt


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh my, almost time


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> I can already smell Samus' sweet wet cunt


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Only ~6 more minutes 

I'm playing Metroid Prime 2 while waiting 

The hyyyyype


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 13, 2014)

NINTENDO DIRECT TIME 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOj7Jspsqhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Finally they made it available on Youtube as Ustream is blocked in my country
> 
> [youtube]bklH6eGScqY[/youtube]



Cool, maybe I won't completely miss it after all. Gonna be able to listen to the updates on my phone. thanks, Ninty.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Here we goooooo


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 13, 2014)

YOOO LITTLE MAC FUCK YES


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

LITTLE MAC IS IN


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

SMAAAAAAASH Little MAAAAC


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Mario Golf: World Tour


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

They sure started big =0


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Kirby pek


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Super smash kirby triple deluxe!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

There's like 6 different moves for each copy ability.  Awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Sun stones?

POKEMANZ IN THE KIRBYVERSE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh shit 0 is fast as fuck now


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Kirby Triple Deluxe launches on May 2nd along with Mario Golf: World Tour.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2014)

DAT giant egg.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Yoshi transformations  awesome

Also: SUPER YOSHI


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

So is this a rail shooter or FPS?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

For those having problems with the stream you should use the Youtube stream, it's a lot better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2014)

G said:


> LITTLE MAC ANNOUNCED FOR SMASHSDZFDFHZJ



i am disapoint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Puzzle Quest: Pokemon edition


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Pok?mon 'bottle' Trozei


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Announcements from NoA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> Puzzle Quest: Pokemon edition



It's a sequel.
Also layton


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

ROUNDHOUSE KICK PUZZLES!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

"When she's not in the action, you can be sure she's there to watch it"

Riiiight


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

GALACTIC SOCCER!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

That makes football look fairly cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

CHILD OF LIGHT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Scizor said:


> That makes football look fairly cool




3ds3ds3ds
no one wants to support wii U


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Child of Light looks quite nice


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh fuck DOnkey kong looks intense.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

DK:TF does look really good.

Dat Polar Bear boss


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Ear of luigi


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

NES Remix 2 looks fun. I've never tried 1 though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

GBAGBAGBAGBA Virtual console. GOLDEN SUN GOLDEN SUN


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

GBA VC INCOMING


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

METROID FUSION on VC =DDDDDDD


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh shit, the Koopalings are in MK8.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Unexpected new MK8 chars


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

May 30th for Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Here comes a new X trailer, with gameplay and battle scenes!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

lol giant mech


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

BAYONEYYTAAAAA


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

SHINING SWORDOO


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

FIMBLEVENTER


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

PH FUCK ME THE BOSS BATTLES


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Bayonetta 2 looks gooood


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Little Mac, X, and Bayonetta! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Bayo gameplay looks great.. Best action game series ... PERIOD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

That's it? dammit they needed one more.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Umbran Climax sounds deliciously dirty


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

That's a wrap.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 13, 2014)

Still no info about FE X SMT.

Hopefully we will get something at the 25th festival.

Other then that it was alright, hopefully you guys watched it on youtube cause the streams were ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

X looks amazing. I can't fucking wait. Love that the gameplay is an evolution of Xenoblade. Also Bayo 2 looks awesome too..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Donkey Kong, X, and Bayonetta all look quite good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gmtrmAvL5aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Well that was a good direct. =D

But still, one has to ask: WHERE THE HELL IS METROID?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

The Direct was a solid 7/10, maybe 7.5.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 13, 2014)

Scizor said:


> WHERE THE HELL IS METROID?



It's dead in the water 

At least its not as dead as Star Fox and F-Zero


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 13, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Well that was a good direct. =D
> 
> But still, one has to ask: WHERE THE HELL IS METROID?



No big game announcements in this years first direct like last year's January Direct. But surely something big will be shown at E3, we already know Zelda is going to be there, there is still hope for Metroid. Yeah I know, it's the classic "wait for e3" excuse


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Still lacked new WiiU titles, which I was looking forward to. Samus will have to wait till E3 I guess.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm willing to wait for Metroid and Zelda U.

Most of us do and Nintendo knows it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o09zRJNpmI4[/YOUTUBE]

I sure did babe


----------



## Reyes (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh boy. 2014?


----------



## Reyes (Feb 13, 2014)

Best thing that got me hyped was: AA6 is coming and will have Shu Takumi at the helm again (JP stream)


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 13, 2014)

That was one of the most disappointing and shittiest Directs I've ever seen. Time to save up for a PS4 to have alongside my Xbox One.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDgtBlzJ0wE[/YOUTUBE]

people from GAF are kind it odd. 

I don't have any problem with X gameplay because I knew since day one that it is similar to Xenoblade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

GAF.. major lels


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> That was one of the most disappointing and shittiest Directs I've ever seen. Time to save up for a PS4 to have alongside my Xbox One.



what were you expecting?

I knew since yesterday that we were getting; Smash,X,Bayonetta 2, DK:TF and MK8. Anything else was a plus imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

Metroid was killed by punchout


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Metroid was killed by punchout



The baby took a star punch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Battle system is based on Xenoblade, but more polished - Takahashi.

and those screen shots... Man


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 13, 2014)

Not a fun direct at all. There is no break for wii u.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Metroid was killed by punchout



Even if it's a joke it hurts to read someone call Samus 'Metroid'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

damn how the mech lost the arm lol


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 13, 2014)

Please Understand...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Ultimania said:


> That was one of the most disappointing and shittiest Directs I've ever seen. Time to save up for a PS4 to have alongside my Xbox One.



So you're disappointed with a Nintendo Direct that was focused on titles releasing before the end of Spring and your response is to drop $400 on a competitor's console that's largely identical to one you already own save for a few noteworthy exclusives?

I fail to see how anything going on in this thread would convince you to get a PS4. Unless Nintendo announced a PS4-exclusive Mario game that I didn't notice.



steveht93 said:


> Not a fun direct at all. There is no break for wii u.



What were you expecting?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

And the Nintendoombots swarm in 

Pft.. My WiiU fix this year will be Bayo2 (and maybe X depending on a lot stuff).. And my WiiU can collect all the dust in the world after that for all I care.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 13, 2014)

I admit I was disappointed by the lack of release dates and the heavy 3ds focus personally, but really? Everything shown was pretty much what I expected, if you expected anything else like a new Zelda or Metroid, I think you were looking for E3. People always asking whats next so they can get hyped up, shit son I want to know when I'm getting what was shown last year


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

The lack of release dates bothered me. Specially for X but I know I am getting Bayonetta 2 this year. I did miss her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought the Japanese stream stated that X will also release in 2014.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Release dates thing bugged me a bit as well, we should've had a release date for Smash Bros. at the very least.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 13, 2014)

Apparently the WiiU sold 57K or around that number in January.

While the Xbone is estimated to have sold 143K and with the PS4 apparently doubling that number.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Khris said:


> I thought the Japanese stream stated that X will also release in 2014.



Yes but for us No 2014 date like before. X had 2014 date for previous ND for us but not anymore. It did bother me. Not only that, X yet to get an official trailer and the real name. We have so far 2 teaser and a gameplay clip. 

I was pretty sure that Bayonetta 2 was going to get a release date today.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't trust release dates hell I don't think we will get Bayonetta till early 2015...


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

For those of you who were disappointed about not many GBA games being shown, the Japanese Nintendo Direct listed a lot more GBA games, including both Kirby games and even Golden Sun. Considering they're all games the rest of the world got we should also be getting them on the North American GBA VC. Just click on the link and it should start you right where they start listing the GBA games.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm so hyped for Metroid Fusion and LoZ: Minish Cap coming to the VC in April


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

TeamFlareGrunt said:


> I can't trust release dates hell I don't think we will get Bayonetta till early 2015...



I disagree, bayonetta 2 development cycle is moving very fast after they finished with W101.

You can tell how well the game is going with the trailers.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 13, 2014)

Honestly, I can't wait to play Golden Sun again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)

Guys!!!

so someone noted that the United Stated words were spotted in the trailer and now we have this



edit:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EO7KlPSxu6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2014)

Wat am I looking at?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2014)

What... He's been a very naughty angel


----------



## Reyes (Feb 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Wat am I looking at?



Khris wetdream


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 14, 2014)

People who are disappointed at these nintendo directs need to spend time and look at the content that's going to be shown rather than what they themselves would like to see.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Apparently the WiiU sold 57K or around that number in January.
> 
> While the Xbone is estimated to have sold 143K and with the PS4 apparently doubling that number.



Hahaahha no. Total console sales were 320k

Next gen dropping hard, neogaf saying consoles are doomed now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2014)

it seem Nintendo said Bayonetta 2 this Summer in japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Khris wetdream



You got it son. 



Malvingt2 said:


> it seem Nintendo said Bayonetta 2 this Summer in japan.



Like why? Worldwide releases should have already been a thing for years now..


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 14, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> People who are disappointed at these nintendo directs need to spend time and look at the content that's going to be shown rather than what they themselves would like to see.



I thought it was one of the best Directs ever. We finally got new Bayonetta 2 and "X" gameplay, Smash Bros is coming along nicely, Mario Kart continues to look awesome, GBA games coming to Wii U, my two most anticipated indie games at the moment (Shovel Knight and Child of Light) got a nice plug, and we got more looks at great 3DS games.

And last but certainly not least, a nice trailer to remind me that in about a week, we're going back to the Country! FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 14, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Apparently the WiiU sold 57K or around that number in January.
> 
> While the Xbone is estimated to have sold 143K and with the PS4 apparently doubling that number.



Yeah I've seen it on gaf. Everything is not doing so great except the ps4. Wii u and 3DS are not doing well and the xbox got almost outsold by ps4 2:1. Good news for playstation fans bad news for the others.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Honestly, I can't wait to play Golden Sun again.


 
is there a new one coming out?

what did I miss.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> Yeah I've seen it on gaf. Everything is not doing so great except the ps4. Wii u and 3DS are not doing well and the xbox got almost outsold by ps4 2:1. Good news for playstation fans bad news for the others.





steveht93 said:


> Wii u and 3DS are not doing well





steveht93 said:


> *3DS not doing well*



                    .


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> is there a new one coming out?
> 
> what did I miss.



It's confirmed to be coming to the GBA VC on the WiiU, according to Japan's version of the Nintendo Direct. Sometime in April.


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2014)

Ah figures, hmmm will there ever be a ds vc? 

I kind of want the megaman zx games >.>


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Ah figures, hmmm will there ever be a ds vc?
> 
> I kind of want the megaman zx games >.>



A DS VC was already confirmed to be coming to the WiiU.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 14, 2014)

To be fair 3DS sales are down YOY, although I don't want to say they are bad sales.

And plus January sales are usally the worse month, plus next to no new retail software on any of the platforms in January.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 14, 2014)

If there was anything to take from the GAF thread it just that the bloated triple AAA/annual game model might dissapper in some form.  

Publishers (mainly EA and Activision) will have to change their current business models.  Start building more mid tier titles, have better management to controll budgets and really cut some fat.  

They are going to have to find the sweet point of the right development cost and price point.

With indie getting better with tools and growing they could easily fill the void left by mid tier games.


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 14, 2014)

is the Wii U any good? I heard it's a bit disappointing and not worth buying. xD


----------



## Reyes (Feb 14, 2014)

MystKaos said:


> is the Wii U any good? I heard it's a bit disappointing and not worth buying. xD



Its getting software this year that is worth buying (with software from 2013 that is good).

If you can wait till May, Nintendo will probably release a bundle with Mario Cart and possible a lower price.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

Zidane said:


> To be fair 3DS sales are down YOY, although I don't want to say they are bad sales.
> 
> And plus January sales are usally the worse month, plus next to no new retail software on any of the platforms in January.



3DS sales were only down yoy in Japan


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2014)

MystKaos said:


> is the Wii U any good? I heard it's a bit disappointing and not worth buying. xD



It's better then people say. It just doesn't have enough software. But it's getting plenty of games that are worth buying this year. (Like the previous poster said)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

Zidane said:


> If there was anything to take from the GAF thread it just that the bloated triple AAA/annual game model might dissapper in some form.
> 
> Publishers (mainly EA and Activision) will have to change their current business models.  Start building more mid tier titles, have better management to controll budgets and really cut some fat.
> 
> ...



Maybe they should start.... I dunno. Making more games?
Instead of investing a shit tone of money into 1 giant ass project they gotta milk?

Make 3DS games, make exclusive WiiU games, make multiplats.... I dunno.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It's better then people say. It just doesn't have enough software. But it's getting plenty of games that are worth buying this year. (Like the previous poster said)



The WiiU already has 103 retail games released and nearly 60 on the eshop along with the Wii and WiiU virtual console. ( NES games on WiiU have a strange filter that darkens the image quality to replicate a CRT but people dont like that XD)

People want the 'HOT" software. Missing out on all the good shit already released and it makes me sad 

It really will be the Dreamcast of this gen if people dont get it while its hot

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc34QC9A2P0[/YOUTUBE]

WiiU sells above dreamcast levels because Nintendo's not communicating the value of the system clearly. Not the case with Sony. Microsoft has the same issue 



I take it that this guy has yet to use the WiiU gamepad, sometimes its useful in gaming( like Deus Ex, Zombi U, PIkmin 3) its more useful for system management and non gaming features so far. 
But overall he is a little lighter on it than the kinect ( which he straight up eviscerates)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I take it that this guy has yet to use the WiiU gamepad, sometimes its useful in gaming( like Deus Ex, Zombi U, PIkmin 3) its more useful for system management and non gaming features so far.
> But overall he is a little lighter on it than the kinect ( which he straight up eviscerates)



The gamepad is also the perfect controller for the VC. Seriously it is. Eh, he's right about the kinect being garbage.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

It is indeed^

You know what? This shit is beyond hype. Im not even big on platformers man but this shit looks AMAZING

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSxDAyit9ak[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2014)

It looks intense as well as fast paced. Reminds of current Rayman games meeting Genesis era Sonic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It is indeed^
> 
> You know what? This shit is beyond hype. Im not even big on platformers man but this shit looks AMAZING
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSxDAyit9ak[/youtube]



all in on cranky kong


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 14, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> .



It had a huge drop why would you think otherwise?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2014)

Compared to what? The vita?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> It had a huge drop why would you think otherwise?


You really shouldnt trust gaf on NPD. They still cant decide If Cream Sugar leaked the console amount with handhelds or not. Because the 3DS was closer to 100k or some shit like that ( when ani mentioned the 130k being too high)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Compared to what? The vita?



When giving the console amounts they basically said it was 320k in total. WiiU had 50k, 360 was below that, PS3 was WiiU levels. Xbox had like 100k or something, PS4 had the rest ( which are bad numbers for all 3 consoles) which leaves 84k for the 3DS Wii and Vita.

Which doesnt quite make sense given all the numbers. So now they're quibbling over the last things cream sugar said.

Ergo. Dont trust gaf.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Compared to what? The vita?



No compared to itself.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

Nay Steven, compared to your inability to utilize the foresight to read before you're ninja'd


----------



## Wan (Feb 14, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> It had a huge drop why would you think otherwise?



It's after the holiday season, of course it had a drop  Everything dropped.  The Wii U still isn't doing to good but relative to everything else the 3DS is fine.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2014)

Wii U's finally getting the system seller games this year


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2014)

Bayonetta footage looks great, X is kind of worrying me.

On the other hand, Mario kart 8 looks amazing.....so good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Bayonetta footage looks great, *X is kind of worrying me.
> *
> On the other hand, Mario kart 8 looks amazing.....so good



Why? they showed the gameplay which is base on Xenoblade. That is a huge plus for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't know exactly what carried over from Xenoblade, as i've never played. But the trailer i saw there seems like they are just standing around, doing a quicktime event every once in a while, when i assumed it would be somewhat actiony cause your in a mech. If it was just the battle system, i'd wait to see how it is. But we've heard nothing about a story or anything, it looks like some kinda multiplayer online monster hunter clone thing. That's not how Xenoblade was right? It had a good story?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

The thing with Xenoblade's combat is that it's fun to play but boring to watch. Trust me, it's not QTEs. It's all about timing to boost your moves and using the right abilities to buff your attacks and your teammates and hit enemies' weakpoints, etc. And no, Xenoblade wasn't an MH clone. It's a JRPG with heavy emphasis on the story and characters.

There's a lot more to the combat than you'll ever be able to deduce just by watching a video. It's the kind of thing where you have to play it to fully appreciate it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't know exactly what carried over from Xenoblade, as i've never played. But the trailer i saw there seems like they are just standing around, doing a quicktime event every once in a while, when i assumed it would be somewhat actiony cause your in a mech. If it was just the battle system, i'd wait to see how it is. But we've heard nothing about a story or anything, it looks like some kinda multiplayer online monster hunter clone thing. That's not how Xenoblade was right? It had a good story?



Xenoblade was like an offline MMO like FF12 was. 

Usually you'd have to synergy your attacks with your AI partners. So if your AI Partner hit them with say an attack that did "green damage", you'd have to follow up and do a move that also did "green damage" for synergy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2014)

So just saw footage of X, and yeah its exactly like Xenoblade lol. The open world looks copy and pasted. Hopefully the gun and mech mechanics add a unique experience.

I'm digging the animations.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> So just saw footage of X, and yeah its exactly like Xenoblade lol. The open world looks copy and pasted. Hopefully the gun and mech mechanics add a unique experience.
> 
> I'm digging the animations.




FF12 and Xenoblade arent offline MMO's in the strictest sense ( the battle systems are quite a departure)

The easiest way to explain the battle system is its  Chrono Trigger's Combo ATB System in Real time with position mechanics

Xenoblade's an RPG that's about its environemnts and exploration. Every game mechanic is pushing you to explore in that game. ( like the item loot that's littered all over the map that increases your affinity with the characters so its easier to complete quests that you auto complete, exploring the world)

As for the combat, if you pay attention you have to pay attention to your character placement more

And the game has American Flags in it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 14, 2014)

Jesus, Nintendo is just eating my paychecks this year.  What the fuck?  And we've still got Zelda and Metroid Wii U announcements to look forward to in the next two years.

Day one buys:
Mario Kart 8
X
Bayonetta 2.

Will buy ASAP:
DKCR: TF
Smash Bros
NSMBU
Bravely Default
PWAA: DD

And I have a huge list of games I've missed out on, starting with my recent purchase of the Metroid Prime Trilogy for the Wii, The Last Story, and Fragile Dreams, and that's just the tip of the iceberg.  How the fuck am I gonna get all these games played? 


But X... X is gonna soak up ALL my time.  I've clocked over 400 hours into my 100% file of Xenoblade, and I still need to play it one more time after my current run to get everything (have 750 affinity coins, can get 150 a run-through, will have 850 by the end of this run so I need to do it again. x_x).

Ugh, and that's not counting stuff from non-Nintendo systems.  The Symphonia ps3 pack is coming out next in a little over a week!  Tales of games are total time-sinks!  I still have to finish Vesperia and play Graces and Xillia! 




Violent By Design said:


> Xenoblade was like an offline MMO like FF12 was.
> 
> Usually you'd have to synergy your attacks with your AI partners. So if your AI Partner hit them with say an attack that did "green damage", you'd have to follow up and do a move that also did "green damage" for synergy.



You only did that in chain attacks. Chain attacks multiply damage based on how many times you use an ability of the same color.  Talent arts can be used to continue the chain as they are like the wild cards in Uno and count towards any color.

But outside of chain multipliers... if a character has used a pink art, you don't use another pink art; you use a green art.  If a character has used a green art, you want to use a green or yellow art.  If a character has used a yellow art and you are Sharla, use Head Shot (red).  This has the order of status effects as such- Break, Topple, Daze, Instant Death.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't know exactly what carried over from Xenoblade, as i've never played. But the trailer i saw there seems like they are just standing around, doing a quicktime event every once in a while, when i assumed it would be somewhat actiony cause your in a mech. If it was just the battle system, i'd wait to see how it is. But we've heard nothing about a story or anything, it looks like some kinda multiplayer online monster hunter clone thing. That's not how Xenoblade was right? It had a good story?



I read a lot comment similar to this one on GAF from people that didn't play Xenoblade. They are judging the game unfairly and they don't have any idea of why Nintendo showed the gameplay like that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 14, 2014)

Uh, guys... look at the ship in the upper right of these screens:


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Jesus, Nintendo is just eating my paychecks this year.  What the fuck?  And we've still got Zelda and Metroid Wii U announcements to look forward to in the next two years.
> 
> Day one buys:
> Mario Kart 8
> ...



Well yeah, I am over simplifying it dramatically. Someone who has never played Xenoblade isn't going to understand the whole break and topple thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 14, 2014)

So you guys know those AEGames people that showed up?

They're former EA devs. 

Super pissed at EA and super tired of Industry politics. Hence them working with Nintendo. 

Basically, they know what goes on behind closed doors and they're mad. They're developing (self funding too(

A hot blooded historical spartan football game where you fight to the death XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Uh, guys... look at the ship in the upper right of these screens:



Yeah, I saw these. Very interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2014)

United... this is literally a sequel  like thought huh.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> So you guys know those AEGames people that showed up?
> 
> They're former EA devs.
> 
> ...



This is glorious!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 16, 2014)

Also guys, Metroid will show up at E3. Expect Metroid Dread Fusion on the WiiU and Prime on the 3DS.

NIntendo's hinting again like they did with DK ( Samus all up in the Punch Out trailer)

Anyway On the subject of DK, This game looks magnificent 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSxDAyit9ak[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvT4_-iRH0g[/youtube]

Getting it day one


A Megami Tensei Anthology Collection would be so cash man...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 16, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't know exactly what carried over from Xenoblade, as i've never played. But the trailer i saw there seems like they are just standing around, doing a quicktime event every once in a while, when i assumed it would be somewhat actiony cause your in a mech. If it was just the battle system, i'd wait to see how it is. But we've heard nothing about a story or anything, it looks like some kinda multiplayer online monster hunter clone thing. That's not how Xenoblade was right? It had a good story?



Xenoblade's combat is far from QTEs, in fact it is what I would call the evolution of what FF4 ATB system started. In Xenoblade, each character auto melee attacks when within a certain range and the player takes control of what special attacks are used while the character auto attacks. In place of your typical MP or PP, each special attack has a cooldown time preventing you from using it again until that time is up. Now certain attacks deal varying effects depending on certain conditions for example, if you attack from behind you get a boost in damage.

I agree, it's boring to watch but very fun and active to play. This system also addresses an issue I've found in the rpgs I've played so far where I would prefer just attacking normally since special skills eventually did nothing, making them pointless. The system has you focusing on how to strategically use your special skills instead of just powering your way through. The QTE you see in X is probably similar to Xenoblade's where in the later doing so grants you a moral boost allowing you to hit more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 17, 2014)

Lets try and guess the name of X. 


I SAY ITS  XENOWRAITH: REAPER OF THE MECHADOLL


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 18, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Also guys, Metroid will show up at E3. Expect Metroid Dread Fusion on the WiiU and Prime on the 3DS.
> 
> NIntendo's hinting again like they did with DK ( Samus all up in the Punch Out trailer)
> 
> ...



Early childhood?  SHin megami tensei games?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

DK Tropical Freeze ain't doing so well in Japan. Though, if we use DKCR as reference, 75% of DKCR's sales came from NA and EU, while a measly 15% of DKCR's sales came from Japan.

Verdict is that Japan just doesn't care for DK that much. Good thing America eats him up.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Japan doesn't care about a lot of things these days.



Canute87 said:


> Early childhood?  SHin megami tensei games?



Children will love the massive amounts of death and the religious themes and dark themes of the games.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Japan doesn't care about a lot of things these days.



Handhelds, RPGs, Monster Hunter, Dragon Quest, 2D Mario, obscure love sims.

Sound about right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Handhelds, RPGs, Monster Hunter, Dragon Quest, 2D Mario, obscure love sims.
> 
> Sound about right?



Well things besides those.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

I meant those as things they do care about.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I meant those as things they do care about.



Of course.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 19, 2014)

A core nintendo franchise not selling well in Japan?!

Well, colored me "That's pretty much every series of Nintendo nowadays". Japan eats the lame, stupid shit on the WiiU. The rest goes to handhelds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> DK Tropical Freeze ain't doing so well in Japan. Though, if we use DKCR as reference, 75% of DKCR's sales came from NA and EU, while a measly 15% of DKCR's sales came from Japan.
> 
> Verdict is that Japan just doesn't care for DK that much. Good thing America eats him up.



It charted number 2 week one.
Remember Japan has a snow storm. PS4's coming next week too


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 19, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Of course.



Actually if you want to know what NIntendo's most successful selling games are region by region look here


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you guys think that Nintendo should do a traditional E3 event this year? Personally, I preferred the Nintendo Direct style


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2014)

Im fine with the directs, kinda dont miss the E3 shenanigans...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, there's less "For the first time ever" hullabaloo with the directs.

I kinda miss the spectacle, but the fact that they're just mainlining us straight info like video games and release dates makes up for it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 19, 2014)

If they have something big to announce they should do the usual E3, however if it's just software they should go with the directs.



YoungChief said:


> Do you guys think that Nintendo should do a traditional E3 event this year? Personally, I preferred the Nintendo Direct style



The stream has to be better though.

Anyway, with my Wii bricking itself and Nintendo having apparently no choice but to completely wipe it, game saves and all I just bought a WiiU. Since if I'm going to restarting all my games might as well do it there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

Guuuuuuuuyyyyyyyssssssss

This looks awesome 


I hope to god it gets funded


Looks like WiiU is loading up on sweet musou games before Bayonetta 2 is out


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd like a traditional E3 conference just for the sake of it being longer and more people being able to see it. Nintendo could use a really good conference.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

DONT IGNORE THE SPACE SIM



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETqCzmiYSaM[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 20, 2014)

God dammit ATLUS, thank god for you. Thank god.



*Scrys in thanks*


----------



## Aldric (Feb 20, 2014)

I bought dankey kang on the way back from work today, played about two hours 

temporary verdict: best platformer since the SNES days and best Wii U game by far


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2014)

Aldric said:


> I bought dankey kang on the way back from work today, played about two hours
> 
> temporary verdict: best platformer since the SNES days and best Wii U game by far



Hello my dupe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aldric said:


> I bought dankey kang on the way back from work today, played about two hours
> 
> temporary verdict: best platformer since the SNES days and best Wii U game by far



better than the first game?


----------



## Aldric (Feb 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> better than the first game?



yeah easily since I hated the waggle to roll mechanic in Returns

I'm playing tropical freeze with the pro controller and it's fantastic


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2014)

Dat Cranky Kong


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2014)

Boy, Nintendo sure is up with the times. Les epic memes and image macros and tweets.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2014)

Owned


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2014)

It's sad but true. Most of these "reviewers" would probably get slaughtered by older games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Old DK mine cart levels, still hard for me >.<


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2014)

Cranky is going hard. 

Nintendo should do stuff like this more often.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> It's sad but true. Most of these "reviewers" would probably get slaughtered by older games.



Ducktales Remaster HD pulled a blast from the past. And most reviewers said it was too hard because of no checkpoints, "archaic" life system and too much deathtraps. Despite being relatively easier than the original, with the exception the final level.

At least it sold well, according to Capcom.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> It's sad but true. Most of these "reviewers" would probably get slaughtered by older games.


Tsk, tsk, i grew up with a SNES and Genesis and i remember how hard some of those could be (i litteraly hurt my hands and used to smash the controller which thankfully resisted thanks to the Nintendium in it) but at least once i finished a game i was happy and actually could boast my skills toward my other friends.

Sorry but rating down a game because it's challenging isn't a good reason, you just need to play it enough and once you got enough skills, you can finish it, geez...


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Old DK mine cart levels, still hard for me >.<


They fun once you've mastered them. Especially true for DKC2. 


Bowser said:


> Tsk, tsk, i grew up with a SNES and Genesis and i remember how hard some of those could be (i litteraly hurt my hands and used to smash the controller which thankfully resisted thanks to the Nintendium in it) but at least once i finished a game i was happy and actually could boast my skills toward my other friends.
> 
> Sorry but rating down a game because it's challenging isn't a good reason, you just need to play it enough and once you got enough skills, you can finish it, geez...



If it doesn't hold your hand a good 90% of the time, it's not a good game. 

Anyway, for those that want to add me to their friends list my NNID is ShadowReij.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 20, 2014)

This game. The idiot reviewers wouldn't stand a chance in the 16-bit era let alone the 8-bit era.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 20, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> This game. The idiot reviewers wouldn't stand a chance in the 16-bit era let alone the 8-bit era.



We we're all masochists back then. Levels kept kicking our asses but we came back for more.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXBzXbVQRRw[/youtube]


Snazzy compilation video of all XenoWraith: Phantasm Fantoccini


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 21, 2014)

**


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2014)

Nintendo knows.


----------



## Bowser (Feb 21, 2014)

ShadowReij said:


> We we're all masochists back then. Levels kept kicking our asses but we came back for more.


Current Reviewers/Players: ARRRGH ! This game is hard, i can't fucking finish it because of those cheap ass platforms and pits, that's it ! I'm tumbing down this game, so peoples won't have to play this cheap implayable horror ! "ragequit"

8 bits/16 bits players playing the same game: YOUR RESISTANCE ONLY MAKE MY PENIS HARDER !! "process to finish the game"

Basically this


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2014)

Dat Nintendowning


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone playing Tropical Freeze?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 21, 2014)

Can't. 

Stuck at home all day and don't have any digital moneh for the game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2014)

Some of you guys are trying to act all bad ass hyping up your childhood. The most popular/heralded 16 bit games were usually amongst the easiest games of their generations just like every generation. 16 bit era already had save features and games were already shifting more toward expansiveness than refined gameplay unlike the 8 bit era.

 Y'all really think FF6 is a harder game than Dark Souls lol?


----------



## Magic (Feb 21, 2014)

My face when playing dark souls. 



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Can't.
> 
> Stuck at home all day and don't have any digital moneh for the game.



Digitally steal it with identity theft


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 21, 2014)

Dark Souls isn't even that hard, even a game like Monster Hunter Freedom Unite is harder

It's not even that Dark Souls is "hard", more confusing than anything the first time through, kind of like a lot of old school games


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2014)

Dark Souls is more observation.

You want to see hard? Try Super Goblins

Lmao look at this how the zelda puzzles are set up 



The dungeon layout design fits exactly superimposed on the games overworld layout.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Some of you guys are trying to act all bad ass hyping up your childhood. The most popular/heralded 16 bit games were usually amongst the easiest games of their generations just like every generation. 16 bit era already had save features and games were already shifting more toward expansiveness than refined gameplay unlike the 8 bit era.
> 
> Y'all really think FF6 is a harder game than Dark Souls lol?



Not really being a badass. Lol

I'm simply stating the truth when people are bitching about stuff that is challenging and not cheap. Can't help it when people suck at games. (Yeah, i go back and play old games often so i can and would admit if they didn't hold up)

Dark Souls aint got shit on Ghost N Goblins.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Not really being a badass. Lol
> 
> I'm simply stating the truth when people are bitching about stuff that is challenging and not cheap. Can't help it when people suck at games. (Yeah, i go back and play old games often so i can and would admit if they didn't hold up)
> 
> Dark Souls aint got shit on Ghost N Goblins.




Ghost N Goblins isn't 16 bit (coincidentally, the Genesis one is the easiest one), and you know they still make those games every once in a while, they're hardly old school exclusive.

16 bit era games are not hard, they were not archaic in design like 8 bit games are. It looks silly saying that people suck at video games when people play shit like Sonic and Kirby at that time which are no harder games than the games that get media attention now.

Megaman X, Link to the Past, Super Mario World, Donkey Kong Country, all the canon turn based RPGs on SNES - not hard games.

8 bit games were harder, 16 bit games...um what?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2014)

They dont hold your hand^

They let you figure shit out on your own.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They dont hold your hand^
> 
> They let you figure shit out on your own.



What? The games I listed totally hold your hand. They're way easier than all of their 8 bit counter parts.

Not to mention the popular rpgs on console of that time like Mario RPG, Earthbound, Final Fantasy 4-6, Chrono Trigger - all easy games.

You can't play the old school card, and pretend Megaman X is a hard game. The reason why people like Megaman X so much was because it is more accessible and flashy than the original Megamans. It's really not any different than today.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2014)

Two words.

Dracula. X.


----------



## Wan (Feb 22, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Not really being a badass. Lol
> 
> I'm simply stating the truth when people are bitching about stuff that is challenging and not cheap. Can't help it when people suck at games. (Yeah, i go back and play old games often so i can and would admit if they didn't hold up)
> 
> Dark Souls aint got shit on Ghost N Goblins.



I feel like I've seen this Dark Souls and Ghosts n Goblins comparison before, complete with misconstruing Ghosts n Goblins as a 16 bit game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Some of you guys are trying to act all bad ass hyping up your childhood. The most popular/heralded 16 bit games were usually amongst the easiest games of their generations just like every generation. 16 bit era already had save features and games were already shifting more toward expansiveness than refined gameplay unlike the 8 bit era.
> 
> Y'all really think FF6 is a harder game than Dark Souls lol?



I think we're addressing the current mentality. I'm not sure how reviews were back then. But I doubt they'd shave points off of difficulty. Just like now, back then had hard and easy games. But platformers in general had a good dozen of cheap deaths in them. If reviewers cry about it now, back then they'd break the games in half.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wan said:


> I feel like I've seen this Dark Souls and Ghosts n Goblins comparison before, complete with misconstruing Ghosts n Goblins as a 16 bit game.





Close enough.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sometimes I think it depends on the player. I'm not saying Dark Souls doesn't frequently kick my ass, but Mega Man X* and the original DKC games did so just as frequently. Maybe other people had a different experience, but you can't argue against my own personal gaming history. Unless someone wants to be a dick about it and just go, "der, well you suck at games then".

Also, in terms of turn-based RPGs, Earthbound can be pretty challenging in certain areas, especially at any time when you only have 1 or 2 party members.  FF4-6 generally weren't challenging save maybe a few moments. Chrono Trigger was mostly a cake walk unless you thought challenging Lavos as soon as he was available was a smart idea......

*yeah, Mega Man X is easier than the main games, but still pretty challenging for me


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 22, 2014)

Bowser said:


> Current Reviewers/Players: ARRRGH ! This game is hard, i can't fucking finish it because of those cheap ass platforms and pits, that's it ! I'm tumbing down this game, so peoples won't have to play this cheap implayable horror ! "ragequit"
> 
> 8 bits/16 bits players playing the same game: YOUR RESISTANCE ONLY MAKE MY PENIS HARDER !! "process to finish the game"
> 
> Basically this




Oh she's just playing hard to get. *goes for another round of ass kicking* 


Death-kun said:


> Anyone playing Tropical Freeze?



Just got the damn system, with WW, and MH3 is on it's way, there's a lot of shit to buy. However it's a lot smaller in comparison to say the 3DS. And the fact my Wii library has gone to the backlog and it means I will be busy. First on the list is in my signature.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm at world 5 (which is incredibly good btw) now and I honestly think this game is a solid contender for the title of best 2D platformer of all time

Artstyle, level and sound design, controls, it's pretty much perfect

Also don't listen to the turds whining about trial and error and unfair difficulty, it's a tough but perfectly manageable game and out of the 40 something levels I played I'd say maybe 3/4 max had unavoidable hazards on a first playthrough, and even that amount is debatable

The rest is purely a matter of skill


----------



## creative (Feb 24, 2014)

holy shit


----------



## G (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol some people wont buy tropical freeze because its a 2d game.
they think it should be really cheap because its not 3d.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 24, 2014)

some people are fucking idiots


----------



## Disaresta (Feb 24, 2014)

Aldric said:


> *most* people are fucking idiots


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 24, 2014)

So people are now LOOKING for excuses to not buy a Wii U game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2014)

It's always been that way since it was released


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's always been that way since it was released



i'm talking about games that people know exist. 
Not the system itself.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 25, 2014)

By extension thats included^

Hence why Eurogasmer and Gamepot decided they were gonna shit on the game.

BECAUSE ITS NOTTA GONNA SELL WIIU's IN JAPARNE!


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 25, 2014)

Tropical Freeze is an amazing game.

I just finished it and I'm getting the secret KONG levels. They're a real challenge but they never feel cheap. Took me nearly an hour to beat Bopopolis and it felt awesome.

The control is really tight. During my first playtrough I used to think DK was slower than most platformers, but you can speed run every level once you get good. Cranky Kong is fucking Scrooge McSanic.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's retro for you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 25, 2014)

DK is literally the best 2D Platformer I've ever played.

The Physiscs, atmosphere, level design, challenge and pacing are so tight and so on point.

Just watch a speedrun of the game and you'll understand a bit of it 


ALSO

X STUFF YO

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XuBL2K-GZg&feature=youtu.be&a[/youtube]


----------



## Aldric (Feb 26, 2014)

I beat Tropical Freeze too

My opinion hasn't changed: this is better than Rayman Origins and Legends, better than Super Meat Boy and better than anything Mario since Galaxy

Easily on par with the first Metroid Prime quality wise

It's just such a shame this will probably bomb due to the Wii U's dire situation and the baffling hostility some nerds seem to have for Donkey Kong


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 26, 2014)

Aldric said:


> I beat Tropical Freeze too
> 
> My opinion hasn't changed: this is better than Rayman Origins and Legends, better than Super Meat Boy and better than anything Mario since Galaxy
> 
> ...



We may not agree about Wonderful 101, but we certainly agree about DKCTF. 

And the game sold more than it did In Japan so I think DKC is fine


DKCTF sold 109k in 2 Days in "Merika


Interesting nintendo stuff 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdctyFsntQE[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwyksX0Jpvo#t=854[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2014)

Hero time + Hero Counter = Raidenetta 

Honestly, the more I play the wonderful101 the more I realize how truly underrated this gem is. I bet these "reviewers" didn't even bother to go deep into the combat and realize how advance it could be with these.. well let's call them mods. I cringe when I think about how DmC( a bland as fuck hacknslash) scored more than wonderful.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well most reviewers these days are pussies khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Well most reviewers these days are pussies khris.



Gaming decline brah. Well at least the gaming mentality. Also, WiiU owners should buy this shit. Now I worry for Bayonetta2.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Gaming decline brah. Well at least the gaming mentality. Also, WiiU owners should buy this shit. Now I worry for Bayonetta2.



Bayonetta might do better given that it's easier to understand what kind of game it is.

All nintendo needs to focus on is marketing the game properly.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2014)

Nintendo needs to focus on marketing the actual system properly.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2014)

Nintendo needs to focus on marketing.

EDIT*
Actually, I suppose that's unfair of me. The 3DS is marketed pretty well. Or, at least it was after its sales tanked initially.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo needs to focus on marketing the actual system properly.



They should do both


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2014)

By the way

How true is this article?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2014)

Nintendo needs to focus on not wasting my time and release Metroid and F-Zero already


----------



## Wan (Feb 28, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> By the way
> 
> How true is this article?



It's a bunch of guesswork, and even if true it doesn't change all that much.   They throw out Moore's Law without understanding how it operates, and why it's been slowing down in the past few years. And even if the Wii U's eDRAM has crazy higher memory bandwidth than was thought, it still runs into the same problem the Xbox One does -- 32 MB is just not a lot to work with. At least the XB1 has a lot of DDR3 memory to fall back on, while the Wii U doesn't. And it's definitely not as good as having fast, straightforward GDDR5 memory like the PS4 has.

As for graphics capabilities, I think pretty much everyone could have guessed that the Wii U supports DirectX 11-level features like tessellation and GPGPU (general purpose graphics processing). The problem was never the feature support, but the horsepower behind the feature support. My laptop's Mobility Radeon HD 5470 _supports_ all the DirectX 11 features, but good luck actually getting a DirectX 11 game to run on it. At the end of the day, the Wii U has an anemic CPU and a moderately less anemic GPU.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Gaming decline brah. Well at least the gaming mentality. Also, WiiU owners should buy this shit. Now I worry for Bayonetta2.



Worry for what? That some random pissant magazine can't play the game properly and complains about invented misogyny and attributes random numbers to it without any sort of meaning behind them?

Like Canute said, Nintendo only needs to worry about marketing. And frankly, they're not doing a very good job at it. Nintendo Direct doesn't cut it.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Worry for what? That some random pissant magazine can't play the game and complains about invented misogyny and attributes random numbers to it without any sort of meaning behind them?
> 
> Like Canute said, Nintendo only needs to worry about marketing. And frankly, they're not doing a very good job at it. Nintendo Direct doesn't cut it.



Exactly.


Nintendo directs and posters didn't make the wii sell as it did. 

Miyamoto said it's never too late for a console to be successful then they need to prove that.  Instead of wasting money putting it into projects that won't see a decent return use that money to market the system increase sales and awareness and MAKE third party developers actually WANT to develop for your console.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Wan said:


> It's a bunch of guesswork, and even if true it doesn't change all that much.   They throw out Moore's Law without understanding how it operates, and why it's been slowing down in the past few years. And even if the Wii U's eDRAM has crazy higher memory bandwidth than was thought, it still runs into the same problem the Xbox One does -- 32 MB is just not a lot to work with. At least the XB1 has a lot of DDR3 memory to fall back on, while the Wii U doesn't. And it's definitely not as good as having fast, straightforward GDDR5 memory like the PS4 has.
> 
> As for graphics capabilities, I think pretty much everyone could have guessed that the Wii U supports DirectX 11-level features like tessellation and GPGPU (general purpose graphics processing). The problem was never the feature support, but the horsepower behind the feature support. My laptop's Mobility Radeon HD 5470 _supports_ all the DirectX 11 features, but good luck actually getting a DirectX 11 game to run on it. At the end of the day, the Wii U has an anemic CPU and a moderately less anemic GPU.



The WiiU's GPU is a customized E6760 with the Tessellation capabilities of a 7xxx series. (Nintendo's been very interested in tessellation mapping since the Wii days, they got lots of documents about it. 

And the CPU's not that anemic. You should go into the GAF thread. Read, they're getting closer to figuring it out. They've already settled on the CPU being an actual good match for the GPU. The CPU as it is happens to be the most straightforward part of the machine

Its very precise machine. Its EDRAM is more efficient than the Xbones ESRAM, ESRAM might have been a better choice for the whole idea regarding the Xbox, but using EDRAM would have allowed them to do more when it came to game logic. So the WiiU's able to push far beyond the XXXXX you see on the spec sheet. ( concerning the teraflops) 

On the subject of the WiiU's EDRAM its really tightly knit into the entire design of the machine 

As for the WiiU's Bandwidth. Yes it does actually have more bandwidth than the PS4 and the Xbox One. Why do you think it can handle 3 different kinds of images? Its streaming the TV to the gamepad with zero latency.

Here's a die shot

*Spoiler*: __ 








Shinen, Slightly Mad and Straight Right seem to understand more of this regarding the machine and its capabilities. So its going to be fantastic to see them show off what the little machine that could can bring to the realm of gaming.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo needs to focus on marketing the actual system properly.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vCkwAqzB3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Nintendo directs and posters didn't make the wii sell as it did.
> ...



Honestly the WiiU's already outsold the PS3's first and 7th and 8th year in Japan

What the WiiU really needs is the third party support from the biggest sellers on Nintendo's consoles because the reality is third party support isnt going to eve be on Nintendo's system in droves due to this one little reason.Third parties have no gumption. Dont believe me? Here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYyFOoyWpjg[/YOUTUBE]


What Nintendo needs to do is leverage the potential of Sonic Boom and Bayonetta 2


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vCkwAqzB3g[/YOUTUBE]



That's advertising a video game, not the system. The system needs good publicity.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> That's advertising a video game, not the system. The system needs good publicity.



Thank you for proving my point. Watch the full Video. :> Its an excellent commercial. Reminds me of the SNES era

Every time Nintendo tries to specifically advertise the system on TV it comes out super muddled and unclear. So they need to really just show the system, and an appealing lineup of games with it. ( which is exactly what happens in the video I linked :>)

That is why they made the WiiU overview video ( which makes it exceedingly clear what the machine is and what its capabilities are) which they run in Gamestop. 

I've been following the marketing Nintendo's been doing. They're advertising the system.In fact Nintendo sponsored the Tour De France ( which amusingly enough, is the Wiiu and the 3DS's biggest territory, they sell the most WiiU's and 3DS's in that country). 
But they need a shit ton more targeted advertising, not just filling up cruise lines, airports,and the Olympics with WiiU's. 

They do a lot of shit like this 


Frankly Nintendo needs to target big events and show the WiiU off on those on TV. The problem is that is expensive and the other problem is, people watch less tv right now. Internet ads are always effective either. So Nintendo really needs to shore up that one area they're missing. 

MOBILE MARKETING. They REALLY need to get their mobile marketing thing going and going strong. They should be advertising in Sega and Square Enix's free to play games , they should get their whole Nintendo app thing running ( to keep people engaged) they just gotta scream at the mobile market to get themselves known to that crowd.

But again Nintendo's biggest issue is this 

Which is why its great when Cranky Kong gets snarky with Gamespot and IGN :>


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Retro says Wii U is “a powerhouse”, new game has been in the works for a few months*

Retro Studios president and CEO Michael Kelbaugh commented on several topics while speaking with GameSpot, including the Wii U’s technical prowess.

According to Kelbaugh, the console is “a powerhouse”, adding, “It’s more than adequate to make great games on.”

*“Unfortunately, the perception is that it’s not a very powerful machine. That’s just not true. It’s a powerhouse. It’s more than adequate to make great games on.”*

Also in our interview, veteran Nintendo producer Kensuke Tanabe confirmed that Retro Studios is working on a new game, but he would not say anything more than that. This game has been in development for a few months now, as Retro wrapped work on Tropical Freeze in November and hasn't been sitting by idly, Kelbaugh assured us.

*“We love working with Donkey Kong. It’s a great character. It’s a lot of fun. We love working with Metroid Prime, with Mario Kart; those are fun, fun games to work on. So, you know, you can’t lose,” he said. “Every one of those IPs have been a lot of fun to play with and work on and [we'd] love to come back to them sometime.”*



New IP?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 28, 2014)

Please let this be their "Banjo/Conker". I would love to see an original IP from Retro.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 28, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Please let is be their "Banjo/Conker". I would love to see an original IP from Retro.



I would like to see what they could come up with on their own too. But with people screaming at Nintendo for the elusive trinity of Star Fox/F-zero/Metroid it's likely they'll do one of those. I wouldnt complain if they did though


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 28, 2014)

Nintendo doesnt care about those^ lol

I dont think it'll be a new ip either. Nintendo has nearly 100 ips themselves. Too many that they gotta use


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Retro has the talent of creating a good new IP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2014)

Metroid pl0x :thisshit


----------



## Reyes (Feb 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> Metroid pl0x :thisshit



No 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Star Fox X Metroid 

And don't use that terrible smile


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2014)

Zidane said:


> No
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






**


----------



## Reyes (Feb 28, 2014)

Khris said:


> **





**


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well if you read the Retro comment, I don't believe is Metroid or DK.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 28, 2014)

Just make a new Metroid that's not Prime.

Not hard.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 1, 2014)

So I managed to save up a pretty good amount of money in the last 2 months and I poked my head into the indie section of the wii u's nintendo shop. Time to treat myself a little bit


----------



## Magic (Mar 1, 2014)

We need Metroid Prime Black OPS


----------



## Wan (Mar 1, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The WiiU's GPU is a customized E6760 with the Tessellation capabilities of a 7xxx series. (Nintendo's been very interested in tessellation mapping since the Wii days, they got lots of documents about it.
> 
> And the CPU's not that anemic. You should go into the GAF thread. Read, they're getting closer to figuring it out. They've already settled on the CPU being an actual good match for the GPU. The CPU as it is happens to be the most straightforward part of the machine
> 
> ...



...that's not a die shot, that's a graph showing the architecture of the Wii U.  This is an actual CPU die shot:



If by "E6760" you're trying to refer to a retail desktop AMD graphics chip, no such thing exists.

Streaming a video signal to the gamepad has nothing to do with the console's memory bandwidth; memory bandwidth is the rate at which data can be transferred between the memory (be it traditional DDR3/GDDR5, or something like a small pool of EDRAM or ESRAM) and the CPU or GPU.  High memory bandwidth is needed for memory-intensive operations like rendering textures, antialiasing, large gameplay areas, etc.  A small pool of extremely high bandwidth ESRAM/EDRAM is nice, but it's much better to have a high bandwidth general pool of GDDR5 RAM.

You clearly don't really know what you're talking about when it comes the design of console CPUs and GPUs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

I know exactly what Im referring to Wan. You clearly dont so let me explain it to you.

WiiU needs that bandwith because its rendering 2 images yes?(either mirroring the TV at the native res, or rendering a different one completely) The streaming solution its using is what allows that super high latency. (In regards to the bandwith) 

E6760 is this chip in the GPGPU used in the WiiU that Im referring to 

Nintendo's always been interested in Tessellation.

And Im not gonna give people an actual die shot. That doesnt tell them anything useful

You gotta stop hopping on peoples ass man.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 1, 2014)

that die shot looks like abstract art.



I don't know who to believe


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 1, 2014)

Believe both of us

Its my fault if he doesnt understand what Im saying. Im not the clearest person around.

Then again I dont walk around accusing people of what they do understand and what they dont.

In regards to the WiiU the problem is most people who attempt to talk about the hardware dont have a lot of material that the understand  to draw from in regards to its capabilities and its build, which is why half the time it devolves into a circular argument

Which to be frank, is what William Ushers articles always feel like to me. So I'll let NIntendo's first party titles speak for themselves.

Shit these days people dont even know what the world "graphics" means because of how they use it. Sometimes I wonder why they still matter to people. Its not changing how games are played anymore. And devs keep working on that crap when they could be working more on the game and the worlds logic and interaction. Instead of worrying about TresFx on Lara Crofts hair and her bloody face. 

Oh and fuck Digital Foundry. Lol.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 2, 2014)

Please be Metroid. Pretty please.

Either a new FPS or platformer would be awesome. 
It might also be awesome to have a mix of both (2D as a basis with FPS segments, for example).

Though an HD 2D Metroid on the Wii U would be so ****ing amazing.
It could also work on the 3DS of course.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 2, 2014)

New IP>>>>>Metroid

i want to see what Retro can do themselves.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2014)

After Other M, a competent Metroid would be better than anything just to assure that the IP is still relevant. Nintendo is shitting IPs at the moment and if they want to make a new majorly iconic series, leave that to Miyamoto team.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> New IP>>>>>Metroid
> 
> i want to see what Retro can do themselves.



Metriod prime was something they did themselves.


----------



## Wan (Mar 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I know exactly what Im referring to Wan. You clearly dont so let me explain it to you.
> 
> WiiU needs that bandwith because its rendering 2 images yes?(either mirroring the TV at the native res, or rendering a different one completely) The streaming solution its using is what allows that super high latency. (In regards to the bandwith)



If it's mirroring the TV, then no, that's not actually rendering 2 images, that's rendering 1 image and sending it to two different places.  If it's rendering a different one, then it's a performance-light screen for the Wii U gamepad.  Neither requires more memory bandwidth than what the Xbox One and PS4 have.


> E6760 is this chip in the GPGPU used in the WiiU that Im referring to
> 
> Nintendo's always been interested in Tessellation.



Ok, 480 shader units basically means it's the same as a desktop Radeon HD 6670 or 6570.  It probably only has one tessellation unit, while the graphics chips in the PS4 and Xbox One have two tessellation units each.  I'm interested to see what source says a custom E6760 is in the Wii U, though.



> And Im not gonna give people an actual die shot. That doesnt tell them anything useful



Then don't call it a die shot when you know it's not a die shot.  "Die shot" has a very specific meaning and what you posted wasn't even close.



> You gotta stop hopping on peoples ass man.



_You_ were the one who first responded to _my_ post, dude.



Canute87 said:


> that die shot looks like abstract art.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who to believe



A "die shot" is a zoomed in picture of a CPU or GPU "die", the actual silicon of the microchip.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 2, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Metriod prime was something they did themselves.



Pretty sure it was Miyamoto's idea to make it a first person game, so it wasn't all by themselves


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Pretty sure it was Miyamoto's idea to make it a first person game, so it wasn't all by themselves



Just coming up with an idea doesn't get much credit compared to the guys who managed to pull it off so excellently.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2014)

Metroid Prime is Retro's baby and one of their biggest claims to fame. If I had any choice in it I would never want FPS Metroid handled by any other developer.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Metroid Prime is Retro's baby and one of their biggest claims to fame. If I had any choice in it I would never want FPS Metroid handled by any other developer.



Not Even the original metroid guys can stack up to retro and their ambitions 

Retro might become a much bigger name in gaming if they continue along their path. The ONLY thing nintendo needs to teach them is how to multitask  the talent there for all i know surpasses most of the folks at nintendo themselves.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 2, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Not Even the original metroid guys can stack up to retro and their ambitions



Meh, I wouldn't go that far. I just replayed Super Metroid this week just beating it like an hour ago, I haven't played the game in YEARS so I really forgot that Metroid Prime is literally a 3D iteration of Super Metroid but lighter in tone (Metroid Prime is more comfy while Super is more Sci Fi Horror-ish) and with less exciting combat. If you look at it objectively, they really played it very safe in terms of overall design but you still can't deny that they mastered it beautifully for that it was which was something that Castlevania never got right. 

But when Echoes and Corruption came up, their own original ideas made for games that weren't as focused as the original MP. Then again if you're talking about Sakamoto's own team effort with Team Ninja, I can certainly agree with it considering the corridor casual piece of shit that Other M was.

Still, I still prefer the 2D games to the Metroid Prime series, which is why I want the return to form for the series. If Retro is doing a Metroid, I'd prefer either a 2.5 classic game or a different take on the 3D aspect, make it a third person shooter like the NintendoLand mini game if they're still keen on making more action based.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meh, I wouldn't go that far. I just replayed Super Metroid this week just beating it like an hour ago, I haven't played the game in YEARS so I really forgot that Metroid Prime is literally a 3D iteration of Super Metroid but a lighter in tone (Metroid Prime is more comfy while Super is more Sci Fi Horror-ish) and with less exciting combat. If you look at it objectively, they really played it very safe in terms of overall design but you still can't deny that they mastered it beautifully for that it was which was something that Castlevania never got right.
> 
> But when Echoes and Corruption came up, their own original ideas made for games that weren't as focused as the original MP. Then again if you're talking about Sakamoto's own team effort with Team Ninja, I can certainly agree with it considering the corridor casual piece of shit that Other M was.
> 
> Still, I still prefer the 2D games to the Metroid Prime series, which is why I want the return to form for the series. If Retro is doing a Metroid, I'd prefer either a 2.5 classic game or a different take on the 3D aspect, make it a third person shooter like the NintendoLand mini game if they're still keen on making more action based.



Yes i meant other m.  

Super metroid is legend.

Both types of games can certainly coexist hell nintendo did it with Mario.


I think though it would work if both metroid games focused on different stages of samus life.  Metroid prime series focuses on this stage of samus life  2d metroid focus on another.

I just took a took on the timeline and it's just really confusiing maybe if they tried to tidy it up a little we'd have a very strong franchise with longevity similiar to zelda.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Speaking of Zelda. Y'all should listen to this 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqtH-1oJkdE[/youtube]

Anyway Metroids Timeline  is up next


If you're gonna show a dieshot this one would be helpful.Still zoomed in.Very squarish


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I just took a took on the timeline and it's just really confusiing maybe if they tried to tidy it up a little we'd have a very strong franchise with longevity similiar to zelda.



Look at it this way. The games that start with "Metroid" + "Number" when you start the game are the ones that follow chronological order. Metroid: Zero mission (Remake of the first), Metroid 2, Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion. Every other game is just scattered along the way.

And it's not like a consistent timeline adds longevity. Zelda's official timeline is a complete clusterfuck that was only made because the fans kept demanding it when it was clearly something Nintendo could care less about.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Look at it this way. The games that start with "Metroid" + "Number" when you start the game are the ones that follow chronological order. Metroid: Zero mission (Remake of the first), Metroid 2, Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion. Every other game is just scattered along the way.
> 
> And it's not like a consistent timeline adds longevity. Zelda's official timeline is a complete clusterfuck that was only made because the fans kept demanding it when it was clearly something Nintendo could care less about.



Nintendo didnt even make it. DArkhorse did and their timeline is full of comic book nonsense.

Triforce actually makes a much more interesting timeline based off the things he found in the game. Its very fun to listen to. If you have time should give it a listen. After that I felt compelled to go play through the Zelda games again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo didnt even make it. DArkhorse did and their timeline is full of comic book nonsense.



Dark Horse?

Dude, Dark Horse has nothing to do with Historia except the fact that it simply localized it to English. Historia came straight out of Nintendo and it has the official timeline. Aonuma still wrote that despite the timeline being official now, they still don't really care about it while doing individual Zelda games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 3, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Metriod prime was something they did themselves.



Using an existing franchise. I want to see what they can do originally and NOT work on an existing franchise. I want to see a new IP before a new Metroid.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dark Horse?
> 
> Dude, Dark Horse has nothing to do with Historia except the fact that it simply localized it to English. Historia came straight out of Nintendo and it has the official timeline. Aonuma still wrote that despite the timeline being official now, they still don't really care about it while doing individual Zelda games.



Who did they commission to write it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Who did they commission to write it?



Developers mostly, the book was made as part of the series' 25th anniversary thing and in a way, it's a glorified behind the scenes on mostly Skyward sword but also Zelda in general. Miyamoto and Aonuma wrote sections specifically for it.

It's a pretty good data book.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Developers mostly, the book was made as part of the series' 25th anniversary thing and in a way, it's a glorified behind the scenes on mostly Skyward sword but also Zelda in general. Miyamoto and Aonuma wrote sections specifically for it.
> 
> It's a pretty good data book.



Either way the timeline diverges under paradoxes and it has alternate reality's in the timeline ( see  ALBW)

But its just one world, one timeline.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Either way the timeline diverges under paradoxes and it has alternate reality's in the timeline ( see  ALBW)
> 
> But its just one world, one timeline.



Paradoxes are never really mentioned but the timeline branches are done with very lighthearted timeline fuckery concepts anyway since Zelda never really had much consistency with time travel in the first place. But it really starts getting unnecessarily convoluted when you have 3 branches instead of 2 which everyone originally thought.

ALBW is a testament to Aonuma's statement to not caring about the timeline when devising a new game. And it's not like it's hard to place it anyway, it's a direct sequel to A Link to the past which is referenced directly as a past legend. The alternate reality is just another thing that makes the whole thing even more complicated, of all things, there's alternate realities that may or may not have slipped into Hyrule since Demise seem to have direct visual queues of Lowrule.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Paradoxes are never really mentioned but the timeline branches are done with very lighthearted timeline fuckery concepts anyway since Zelda never really had much consistency with time travel in the first place. But it really starts getting unnecessarily convoluted when you have 3 branches instead of 2 which everyone originally thought.
> 
> ALBW is a testament to Aonuma's statement to not caring about the timeline when devising a new game. And it's not like it's hard to place it anyway, it's a direct sequel to A Link to the past which is referenced directly as a past legend. The alternate reality is just another thing that makes the whole thing even more complicated, of all things, there's alternate realities that may or may not have slipped into Hyrule since Demise seem to have direct visual queues of Lowrule.



You should probably listen to that podcast I posted. He makes some interesting links between the games

Like take LInks Awakening DX for example. You start that game on a boat right? What Zelda game ends with you on a boat from Catalina to Hyrule? Anyway, there's a storm, link goes into his subconcious, He loses his sword. He goes through that and he ends up back in the mainland at the end of the game. What would the next game be? Zelda NES? You find the Master Sword in a graveyard in that game. 

See in Zelda the time line separates when Link Leaps through time and when ganondorf creates seperate worlds by wishing on the triforce of power, which is what allows him to be linked throughout all times. He loses this in the Zelda NES game. But in Zelda 2 an elf that has a particularl dislike of LInk( there's only one other elf in a past game that hates link with such veracity), attempts to resurrect Ganondorf with the triforce of power.

Zelda 2's the current end of the  timeline

Really if you break it down TLOZ is a story about three people bound by the triforce and how the world change according to their wishes and their struggles.

Ocarina of Time and A LInk to the Past are two focal points in the zelda timeline because they're where certain shifts in the story line happen. 

The king in OOT at one point wishes for hyrule to be flooded and that gives us Wind Waker, in that game the hero leaps out of time as an adult, which would be OOT lin, hence the Hero of Time Statue in windwaker , so its a paradox.That creates a parallel existence that eventually converges back into the same line.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Look at it this way. The games that start with "Metroid" + "Number" when you start the game are the ones that follow chronological order. Metroid: Zero mission (Remake of the first), Metroid 2, Super Metroid and Metroid Fusion. Every other game is just scattered along the way.
> 
> *And it's not like a consistent timeline adds longevity*. Zelda's official timeline is a complete clusterfuck that was only made because the fans kept demanding it when it was clearly something Nintendo could care less about.



I don't know. I think timelines help with story driven games especially if they want to spin the two totally different types of games without making it such a clusterfuck.  Keeping it neat and tidy allows for a better flow of the story and a better appreciation for the franchise.

We have to remember this is all based on the same character,  Zelda has many branches and it's not the "same" link we see in all the games.

Not to say that i want a "butterfly effect" with the metroid games but samus can enjoy many different games in her lifespan alone.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it goes like this

Zero MIssion    Prime 1 2 3, Metroid, Metroid 2 Super Metroid Metroid Other M Metroid Fusion


Hey Death Kun, you excited for the 4 exclusives being released on WiiU in March?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2014)

Which exclusives are those?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds like indie stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2014)

All these kickass bundles come right after I buy my shit


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2014)

Can wii games be played on wii u I have xenoblade chronicals which was expensive even though it's not new for some reason. Had been trying to find it, good game. My wii broke and I got a wii u ordered. Just wanted to know if the wii games were compatible.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, the WiiU is backwards compatible.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Xenoblade Chronicles plays best with the WiiMote imo :>

I just love the level of control you have with that, lets you take in a lot of the scenery from a back angle perspective, its more constrained with CCPro.

And I have to say, I dont think there is any Video game OST that can top this game's. Way too many brilliant tracks. The first part is mostly classical stuff( besides the prologues) in this video, but holy shit they really get into the good parts of the meat later on

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl9dP0CJfbQ[/youtube]


Atlus and Nintendo games have the best music 


Unless your Persona or NSMB. Too much BA BAA BA BAAAA BABAY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY

Or THIS CAROUSSSEEEELLLLLLL


Catherine has a bunch of ambient trippy tunes


----------



## Magic (Mar 3, 2014)

Catherine the atlus game with the sheep?

ya music is gooooood


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Capcom's music is no slouch either. 

Have you heard what they use in Monster Hunter? That shit is TIGHT.

and of course Rockman. Baddest friend around I tell ya

But nothing beats the punk rock high of SMTIV

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkjl-j9kG2k[/youtube]

Unless you're Etrian Oddysey 4. Holy shit does that game's OST just gets your right into the swing of that tension


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 3, 2014)

So, honestly this has been bugging me for a while. But what's the deal with 3rd parties and Nintendo? I always thought it was because for the most part they wouldn't let them do DLC stuff out the ass. But I have a feeling there's more to it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

Nintendo doesnt do things like everyone else and they're seen as less "cool"  Blame Sega for that one.

Like they're another part of gaming.

They dont "FIT" with one another or something 

They're an anomaly.

So they keep them away.

Basically third parties want to be coddled and Nintendo's not into the pedantic shit they're into.

As you can see the game industry is either trying to turn itself into the PC market or its trying to commit suicide

I think the only people who dont actually like Nintendo all that much is Rockstar. Nintendo cancelled a lot of their games.

The other being Bestheda.

The amusing thing is the game industry is very much still Nintendo's house. That's why they're the healthiest financially when it comes to gaming.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzsEMKFO31s[/youtube]


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 3, 2014)

What games of Rockstar did Nintendo Cancel? And honestly in the event of another crash I can see nintendo possibly doing fine or at least end up better off that anyone else


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 3, 2014)

They cancelled all of them on the N64

Its kinda funny but they seemed to learn a thing or two from Nintendo and used that in Grand Theft Auto going forward.


I wonder what's gonna happen to Square Enix and Capcom in the future. Sega should partner with Nintendo more.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rL53mfnKfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2014)

You know I actually dont really care about Enix that much. I just like Deus Ex,Dragon Quest and The World Ends With You. It'd be nice if they did something with Valkyrie profile or Vagrant Story again. Or parasite eve. Or Live A Live. Sigh they had the best PS1 rpgs....  Their SNES rpgs were nice too...


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Capcom's music is no slouch either.
> 
> Have you heard what they use in Monster Hunter? That shit is TIGHT.
> 
> ...


_*****SMIRK*****_
It has very appropriate apocalyptic demon fighting music!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 4, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9khT_IUXUk[/youtube]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 4, 2014)

I feel like the Yoshi XL should've had a picture of Yoshi on the back, and the top screen should've been white with green spots like a Yoshi egg.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm torn about Retro's next game

I'd like to see them try a new franchise (Nintendo badly needs some fresh ideas) but I also wouldn't mind a 2D Metroid

I think Prime has run its course and three games are enough, but just imagine what they could do with a sidescrolling Metroid with the same kind of fantastic art direction and level design as Tropical Freeze


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 5, 2014)

So I'm playing unepic, loving the shit out of it when suddenly my wiiU freezes, not menu button function console wont turn off from controller, have to force shut down. Corrupts unepic save file, 5 hours lost. What the fuck Wii U  I am not amused.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2014)

Has anyone played "amazing spiderman" for wii u? How is the peformance? I'm thinking of picking it up


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 5, 2014)

I usually try to avoid movie games out of principle.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've heard that Amazing Spider-Man on the Wii U is good.


----------



## Wan (Mar 5, 2014)

Disaresta said:


> I usually try to avoid movie games out of principle.



Ironically enough, the games for the original Spider-Man and Spider-Man 2 movies were pretty good, or so I hear.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 5, 2014)

I do remember the lord of the rings games being pretty enjoyable. But I was like 11 or 12 when I played those...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 5, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiE92lrYneE[/youtube]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2014)

ANOTHER fucking version?

I bought this game twice since it was so good. But there's a limit to how much of a tool I am. This is fucking Capcom 2.0, literally. Just look at the added title.

So this is how Street Fighter fans feel. Huh.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ANOTHER fucking version?
> 
> I bought this game twice since it was so good. But there's a limit to how much of a tool I am. This is fucking Capcom 2.0, literally. Just look at the added title.
> 
> Do this is how Street Fighter fans feel. Huh.



You should understand how this work nowadays.


Make a really good game ->  milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 5, 2014)

Admittedly i haven't played Guacamelee yet. So i'll probably buy this one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ANOTHER fucking version?
> 
> I bought this game twice since it was so good. But there's a limit to how much of a tool I am. This is fucking Capcom 2.0, literally. Just look at the added title.
> 
> Do this is how Street Fighter fans feel. Huh.


Well the trailer was making fun of streetfighter


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 5, 2014)

I love how they probably know what they're doing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well the trailer was making fun of streetfighter



By doing exactly the same thing as Street Fighter.

Hilarious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 6, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbUcAIEfA6M[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2014)

Played the first one. Beat it and never went back for more. Funny, I thought it was a Metroidvania.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 6, 2014)

I wish North America would get that MK8 limited edition.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 6, 2014)

Super Mario Kart is finally coming to the Wii U VC this month and it will give you a discount on Mario kart 8.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I wish North America would get that MK8 limited edition.



Nintendo of America laughs!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> By doing exactly the same thing as Street Fighter.
> 
> Hilarious.


[YOUTUBE]uY0KBMkvDyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Ubisoft talks Watch Dogs Wii U ? reasons for delay, may ship this year, wants to make full use of Wii U*

Ubisoft senior producer Dominic Guay has opened up about Watch Dogs? lengthy delay on Wii U.
The publisher announced plans today to ship the title across all platforms on May 27 ? except for Nintendo?s hardware. Guay couldn?t offer up an exact date as to when Watch Dogs will be hitting Wii U, but said an arrival later this year is a ?possibility.?

*?Yeah it?s still alive. We still haven?t defined a ship date for it, though. So it?s on hold, to a certain extent for shipping.?
?We don?t have a specific ship date for it yet so it?s considered within the year. So we?re going to look at that and we?re going to let people know as soon as we figure out an exact date for it.?*

Guay also touched on how Ubisoft Bucharest is developing Watch Dogs for Wii U. All other versions are being made at Ubisoft Montreal.

*We have our studio in Bucharest working on it, and we wanted that team to have the time to explore the GamePad and be able to have fun with it and see how far they could push it. It?s also an interesting platform, because it has its own strength, which we want to take advantage of, and we didn?t want to delay all the other platforms for that one. So we?re going to take the time we need to make sure the game is good (technically) when we ship it and that it also, game design-wise, makes good use of the specifics of the Wii U.?
?I mean, for our game, when we play with everything being connected, we need to make smart use of it. And also, the Wii U came along at some point in our production, so it planned through for it, and now to a certain extent we wanted to be ambitious with it, be able to go full-on and make full use of the platform. That?s why we?re taking more time, but it?s being worked on so that?s good.?
?It wasn?t running on Wii U initially. They were the perfect team to do it. Our Bucharest studio is super strong, super strong engineers and I was impressed by how quickly they got to get the game running on the console. And they were so autonomous in doing it. Obviously we?re communicating and we?re working together, but they were so quick and smart in doing it, it still made sense for them to keep ownership. Obviously they?re using the same game content, so they?re not building other game content. It?s the same game content that we?ll adapt for the needs of the specific needs of Wii U. But at the core, same game, but they made all the technical adjustments for it.?*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 6, 2014)

dat SUPAH strong team.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 6, 2014)

Watch Dogs on WiiU should be getting the Deus Ex Treatment then


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

Bad jujubes about Need for Speed


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 7, 2014)

They expect Nintendo to dish out money for the need for speed franchise something owned by one of the biggest third party publishers?

People need to get fucking real.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

^ just check out the neogaf thread.

Some people being real mixed with a bunch of delusional assholes.

and Lmao that story about Sony and MS's being hypocritical and persnickety when it comes to game approval. Lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2014)

Who needs NFS tho? Just release F-zero


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2014)

Khris said:


> Who needs NFS tho? Just release F-zero



No that's too much logic.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 7, 2014)

Miyamoto says the only reason he won't is because he can't think of anything compelling to add to the game (F-zero)....I respect that. But here's the thing, ID ONT give a darn GIVE ME HD F-ZERO W ONLINE YOU BASTARD, that is all.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2014)

Nintendo is full of shit man.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

Well F-Zero GX is perfection and F-zero's nintendo's worst selling series, and graphics cost money.

And I dont know, I doubt nintendo wants to take F-zero and make a Crazy Taxi type of game or an 3D Open World Action Brawler. Or like an Anarchy Reigns type game ( which they could actually do with Custom Robo)


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 7, 2014)

F-Zero...Star Fox. They have a lot of IPs that they need to pull out of the closet and actually do something with. Especially at the point they're with now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> F-Zero...Star Fox. They have a lot of IPs that they need to pull out of the closet and actually do something with. Especially at the point they're with now.



All they really have to do is fund exclusives out the ass to fill up their lineup and have platinum and capcom fill out their "action games" that's missing from their lineup


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Miyamoto says the only reason he won't is because he can't think of anything compelling to add to the game (F-zero)....I respect that. But here's the thing, ID ONT give a darn GIVE ME HD F-ZERO W ONLINE YOU BASTARD, that is all.



Like how they added all those compelling additions to the Mario series? BS.. It's the same formula and it's working.


----------



## Gino (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL Capcom Nod to Platinum


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2014)

I read the thread too. Nintendo is guilty of everything. what is new?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

Khris said:


> Like how they added all those compelling additions to the Mario series? BS.. It's the same formula and it's working.



Nah they shove a bunch of game ideas into mario that could be fleshed out into their own thing, shit they did it with NIntendoLand.

Galaxy and 3D World are so fucking different to boot lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2014)

So they added features, gimmicks, and changed a lot of the environments.. Compelling as fuck.. People never bought those games for the things I mentioned, they bought them cuz they is Mario an dey kan jamp an shizzz.. 

Same reason why people will buy F-Zero.. Formula is the same..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

If you mean its a platformer then sure formula is the same. But the mechanics change all the time in the 3D games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read the thread too. Nintendo is guilty of everything. what is new?



There are like 8 good posts in that shithole of a thread
And I feel bad for Alex, sheesh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

Greenlighted in a Bar you say? Lmao


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> *Miyamoto says the only reason he won't is because he can't think of anything compelling to add to the game* (F-zero)....I respect that. But here's the thing, ID ONT give a darn GIVE ME HD F-ZERO W ONLINE YOU BASTARD, that is all.



Sure didn't stop Nintendo dishing out "New" Marios games and Zeldas and Donkey Kongs and whatever else they churn out.

It's a money issue, plain and simple. Shit doesn't sell, so they don't make it, regardless of how good it is. I'm still surprised how Metroid is still around, honestly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sure didn't stop Nintendo dishing out "New" Marios games and Zeldas and Donkey Kongs and whatever else they churn out.
> 
> It's a money issue, plain and simple. Shit doesn't sell, so they don't make it, regardless of how good it is. I'm still surprised how Metroid is still around, honestly.



FIre Emblem would sell worse than Metroid does for years on end. Nintendo finally layed the hammer down and FE:Awakening sold gangbusters

I think the issue is, Nintendo's not gonna invest big money into to many series that wont make it back. F-Zero being one of them.

The WIiU has like 3 fzero esque games coming to it. Fast Racing Neo( which is an uber graphical showcase) and the asymmetric dual racing fzero type game where you race on someone's velocity stream


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 7, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> FIre Emblem would sell worse than Metroid does for years on end. Nintendo finally layed the hammer down and FE:Awakening sold gangbusters



Well, Fire Emblem was a game away of getting shitcanned too. They saved their franchise with Awakening.

Good for them even if I'm that that much of a fan of Awakening.

But yeah, money talks, bullshit walks. I can get behind that.


----------



## Magic (Mar 7, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> There are like 8 good posts in that shithole of a thread
> And I feel bad for Alex, sheesh.



God I love a good pair of gun heels


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sure didn't stop Nintendo dishing out "New" Marios games and Zeldas and Donkey Kongs and whatever else they churn out.
> 
> It's a money issue, plain and simple. *Shit doesn't sell, so they don't make it, regardless of how good it is*.



Not trying to come off as a smart-ass here, but has anyone entertained the idea that maybe that's what he meant?

I'm assuming by "I can't think of anything compelling to add to it" he means "I can't think of a way to make it so it doesn't have a startling case of money-bulimia  without straying too far from its formula."


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 8, 2014)

The game's too hard they'd say lol


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, Fire Emblem was a game away of getting shitcanned too. They saved their franchise with Awakening.
> 
> Good for them even if I'm that that much of a fan of Awakening.
> 
> But yeah, money talks, bullshit walks. I can get behind that.



I lot of people complained that the f-zero gx was too hard.

If they made the game more accessible more people would get behind it.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 8, 2014)

So will things ever look good for the Wii U? Will it ever become the middle ground of the three main home consoles like the gamecube was? What would Nintendo even have to do at this point to get Wii U sales up? Yeah we've got stuff like Bayo 2, Smash, and Mario Kart coming out but I don't think those will be system sellers on their own.

Also I can't help but think that the Wii itself caused part of the problem. It sold a lot simply based on the motion control gimmick and while it did have some good games, a lot of people that bought it were, well, causal gamers that only wanted motion controls and nothing more. It was just a family friendly system with high numbers.

The Wii U doesn't really have that gimmick that made people stop and look at it.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 8, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> So will things ever look good for the Wii U? Will it ever become the middle ground of the three main home consoles like the gamecube was? What would Nintendo even have to do at this point to get Wii U sales up? Yeah we've got stuff like Bayo 2, Smash, and Mario Kart coming out but I don't think those will be system sellers on their own.
> 
> Also I can't help but think that the Wii itself caused part of the problem. It sold a lot simply based on the motion control gimmick and while it did have some good games, a lot of people that bought it were, well, causal gamers that only wanted motion controls and nothing more. It was just a family friendly system with high numbers.
> 
> The Wii U doesn't really have that gimmick that made people stop and look at it.



If that console can manage to pull off 30 million in sales then that's the best success they can hope for based on things so far.  They are coming close to being surpassed by the PS4  with barely any games on it,  what you think is going to happen in the next 2 years? Exclusives are an advantage not a replacement,  no matter how many exclusives they have for every one big exclusive game that comes out is another 2 or 3 third party games that won't. And the exclusives don't really set themselves apart from the third party games like in the past.


Yeah Nintendo thought the same thing with the wii would have worked again with the Wii U.  Just ignore everybody else and do what they wanted.
It left a really bad taste in most non-casual gamers mouth  but when people saw that once again nintendo decided to use the same name, another gimmick and most of all an underpowered console  most people thought that they weren't going anywhere with that console. 

Nintendo  looks like they've had a wake up call though maybe it's too late but who knows for sure.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 8, 2014)

^ Nah I'd say the system could do n64 numbers actually, but Nintendo realy needs to focus on marketing it very well.

The 9th Gen system and their QOL Platform are going to be like the Gamecube-Wii situation for Nintendo

Honestly people really shit talk the WiiU because the third party games haven t really done much with the system. Shit its pretty much In the Xbox One territory if we were being real but people dont see that. 2014-2015 should address the major perception issues with the console. From then on its all Nintendo's duty to push the system


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 9, 2014)

Just picked up Skyward Sword. All my zelda and nintendo feels are in over drive.

Also, I dont know why, but I get the feeling the ps4 sales might begin to crawl, the xbox one's are already starting to, I can see sony falling back soon enough, the hype is dieing.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 9, 2014)

Haven't played my WiiU in a while. I should change that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2014)

Same here. I've been contemplating finally buckling down and getting Lost World or Pikmin 3, but I need to complete 3D World first.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 9, 2014)

Can I just say that DKCTF is one of the prettiest platformers I've ever seen? So much going on and there's so much friggin' detail. 

I'd say its prettier than even Trine 2 or Rayman Begroangends.


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 10, 2014)

My sides


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

The article should:

Gamespot's plan to quietly lose credibility.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

HAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT

I hadn't even seen the article.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The article should:
> 
> Gamespot's plan to quietly lose credibility.



They had credibility?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2014)

Why the fuck do you people just check these obvious clickbait articles made only to generate more shallow traffic?

That's exactly what they want, for you to be "outraged" and spread that shit in forums like this.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

